#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-19
<PriceChild> oh nose
<PriceChild> Talking with choudesh who just applied to ubuntu-irc - never heard of him.
<Seeker``> heh
<PriceChild> logs say different
<PriceChild> hmm tis odd
<PriceChild> Wants to be in the team, but not be an op
<Seeker``> why do4es he want to be in the team then
<nalioth> it'll cost him 500 quid
<nalioth> per month
<PriceChild> Seeker``, the team could use it...
<PriceChild> *explains more explicitly what the team is*
<ajmitch> Seeker``: because the team has cool people in it
<PriceChild> He seems like an ok guy.
<PriceChild> All sorted.
<jdong> what are the guidelines/qualifications/responsibilities entailed for applying to ~ubuntu-irc?
<PriceChild> jdong, https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc
<nalioth> jdong: 500 quid a month
 * nalioth runs
<jdong> ah, ok, thanks PriceChild 
<jdong> nalioth: how much is that in real money?
<jdong> *ducks*
<PriceChild> jdong, haha :)
<jdong> I'm gonna be hurt for that one ;-)
<PriceChild> jdong, I didn't think you were british?
<Seeker``> jdong: What do you count as "real" money?
<PriceChild> Seeker``, dollars judging by his nationality
<jdong> Seeker``: the money of the wonderful nation that is protector of the free world and defenders of freedom and democracy
<jdong> YEAH RUMSFIELD!!!
<jdong> ;-)
<Seeker``> jdong: Not the US or UK then?
<vorian> rumsfield?!?! where?
<jdong> Seeker``: ;-)
<PriceChild> jdong, basically important to note that being an op in an ubuntu channel... and being in ubuntu-irc are two very different things.
<jdong> PriceChild: yeah, it appears clear in the LP description of the team
<Seeker``> one gives you power to abuse, the other says you belong to a launchpad group?
<PriceChild> erm.....?
<jdong> Seeker``: hey there has to be a materialistic trophy for everything that one does ;-)
<jdong> otherwise, what's the point of doing it?
<PriceChild> ahe
<PriceChild> mm
 * ajmitch is in the LP team, but is hardly an op in an ubuntu channel
<LjL> PriceChild: try with words
<Seeker``> PriceChild: By "power to abuse" I mean "Kick Gary"
 * jdong is totally into Ubuntu for the money
<PriceChild> ajmitch, lucky those are requirements for new applicants then :)
<PriceChild> Pelo is always helping in #ubuntu, he's been around so long...
 * Seeker`` cries
<ajmitch> mean Hobbsee 
<PriceChild> ajmitch someone who wishes to remain anonymous is poking me to poke you to review motu applications 8-)
<Hobbsee> good.  just checking.
<Hobbsee> ah yes, you being in hte council and all
<LjL> PriceChild: pelo was the one applying?
<ajmitch> PriceChild: I wonder who
 * ajmitch finds his big DENIED stamp
<PriceChild> LjL, nope.... was just a random observation of me
<PriceChild> LjL, choudesh was the one applying
<jdong> ajmitch: I think all the ink is dried from the backports triage today ;-)
<PriceChild> ajmitch, and your red ink!
<ajmitch> PriceChild: I prefer to use the applicant's blood
 * Hobbsee steals the stamp, and stamps it on ajmitch's forehead.
<ajmitch> more dramatic
<jdong> we only have the Accept Green color in stock today :)
<ajmitch> someone control Hobbsee, please :P
<jdong> Hobbsee: look over there, getdeb packages!
<Seeker``> PriceChild: help?!
<PriceChild> *toys with ubuntuirccouncil and /cs access*
<jdong> ow!
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: dont make me drop you first.
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, :D
<jdong> PriceChild: umm... those prepositional objects probably aren't splitting how you're intending them to...
<PriceChild> jdong, I speak english
<PriceChild> *mouths the word english*
<jdong> PriceChild: careful where you put the and. it might be interpreted differently :)
<PriceChild> jdong, is this something that belongs in that "other" channel?
<PriceChild> because i'm still not getting it...
<jdong> PriceChild: that's... that's what she said!
<Hobbsee> !crack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !jdong is <alias> crack
<ubotu> But jdong already means something else!
<PriceChild> haha
<Hobbsee> !crack is <alias> jdong
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> damn, wrong way
<Hobbsee> !crack
<ubotu> <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<PriceChild> pwned
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, danbhfive said: uBOTu, i think ubotu is a bot
<LjL> ubotu, i think danbhfive wants a ban
<Mez> @lart Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi Mez 
<Mez> you have no idea how hard those bans were to resolve
<Hobbsee> sheesh, sorry.  yeah, i went out.
<Hobbsee> mind not doing the join/part spam, though?  :)
<Hobbsee> guess you owuld have needed a staffer
<LjL> uh... Mez i banned you too, why were they hard to get around?
<Hobbsee> LjL: because very few people have ops in the places that i banned him
<Mez> LjL cause I was banned twice ;) and dont have ops in -devel and -motu
<LjL> ah
<Hobbsee> Mez: yeah - ban evasion.
<jdong> lol
<LjL> pfff
<ajmitch> kline!
<Hobbsee> i'm not quite sure how you were evading them, either.
<Mez> and the reason I got spammed out was cause my home PC and Work PC were both connecting at the same time
<Hobbsee> yeah, we thought so.  and you didnt seem to be there, so we figured we'd ban till you fixed it.
<LjL> Mez: but you excess flooded
<Mez> Hobbsee, one was set on my real host, when I rejoined, it had that for a while, tehn I identified and it set my hostmask, allowing me to rejoin with the cloacked nick
<Hobbsee> yup
<Mez> I excess flooded as I was joining feckloads of channels,a nd both my home clients and work clients were sending the "rejoin this channel cause I got disconnected" commands
<Mez> which was what was causing the excess flood
<LjL> then the bans would actually have helped :)
<nalioth> LjL: xchat does that. (excess floods)
<Mez> oh, yeah... I know - I've no problemw ith the bans... they were just a pain to get rid of
<LjL> nalioth: yeah... there must be a reason why i don't disconnect on CTCP attacks, while some other 200 users do :)
<Mez> hehe, I was also sending double CTCP replies
<Mez> (one from each client)
 * ajmitch thinks that he should just be left banned :)
<Mez> ajmitch, hmm ... that's your opinion
<ajmitch> of course
<Mez> I think nalioth did consider it though
<ajmitch> but it's fun to let you untangle the bans
 * ajmitch will probably get banned soon anyway
<Mez> how're things anyways ajmitch - haven't really seen you around much
<ajmitch> alright
<Mez> good to hear ;)
<ajmitch> still around, in a sense
<Mez> btw - whatever happened about your laptop at UBZ - was it insured ? (lol - bit of a late question I know!)
<ajmitch> way back then, 2 years ago?
<ajmitch> yeah, for part of the value, iirc
 * ajmitch got a new one anyway
<ajmitch> which I've managed to keep for a bit longer :)
<Mez> was it only two years ago?
<Mez> seems longer
<ajmitch> yes, 2 years 
 * ajmitch has been around for awhile now
<Mez> so have I apparently
 * ajmitch was at UDU before that
<Mez> I know - wish I'd been able to go to that
<ajmitch> it was a little closer for me
<Mez> just a little
<jdong> I'm still pissed I didn't have a chance to go to UDS even though it was right in my back yard
<PriceChild> jdong, how come/
<ajmitch> because he was slacking
<PriceChild> forget back yard... it was in your house almost
<PriceChild> it literally couldn't have been closer
<jdong> PriceChild: managed to get two failing test grades and a paper due date in the same week
<PriceChild> :(
<jdong> PriceChild: was kinda overwhelmed with patching things up so I remain on campus and not in a dump
<MTecknology> hey - any chance somebody could check out -offtopic
<ubotu> Snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (tim)
<elkbuntu> given the comments by tim in +1, i'm surprised he didnt find -women
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> Morningsickness offensive racist command and bad langauge
<Amaranth> Yay GNAA attacks
<Amaranth> Expect more
<ikonia> ta
<ikonia> GGNA ?
<Amaranth> google it, i don't want to say the name :P
<ikonia> no problem
<Tm_T> moin
<jussi01> hiya Tm_T
<ikonia> alert alert crozar is in #ubuntu and just being a little pain
<Tm_T> :/
<ikonia> danger will robinson danger
<Tm_T> off again ->
<elkbuntu> whoa
<elkbuntu> that was a quick split
<PriceChild> That was a ridiculously huge one...
 * Pici fights off urge to twss...
<jussi01> lol
<PriceChild> woooo well done jdong!!!
<elkbuntu> sorry PriceChild, was distracted looking for jobs to apply for
<PriceChild> elkbuntu, ?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, i noticed joni but then went afw
<PriceChild> pfft I'm sure we'll live ;)
<PriceChild> *runs to lecture*
<gnomefreak> jdong: please ignore your email for a while
<Mez> o_O
 * Pici ignores jdong for a while
<gnomefreak> hes gonna be pissed :9
<gnomefreak> Pici: i wouldnt spend any time on ket...
<Pici> gnomefreak: I'll let jrib spend the time then :p
<gnomefreak> i removed him a little while ago for caps but i think he is more troll than anything
 * gnomefreak keeps getting closer to him being a troll
<PriceChild> <albech> sidlet: im running gentoo on all my servers, but ubuntu just seems a lot more sensible on a workstation
<PriceChild> Does anyone else see something wrong with that?
<Pici> I wouldnt run a system where I had to compile everything on a server, but thats just me.
<jdong> PriceChild: hahaha
<jdong> PriceChild: I don't know if he's a skilled gentoo admin though :)
<jdong> definitely competent BSD-style sysadmins can get Gentoo to work great on a server
<pleia2> jdong: +1
<Pici> I can't help but wonder why someone who is using gentoo on two servers has to come to #ubuntu to ask questions about their Ubuntu install.
<pleia2> and it doesn't seem unreasonable at all to me, my webserver and mailserver ran gentoo for a few years (managed by my brilliant husband, who went the gentoo route when I went Debian)
<jdong> pleia2: BSD ports based servers are some of the most solid on the 'net, and Gentoo is nothing more than a Linux clone of the BSD Ports model
<pleia2> jdong: yup
<jdong> pleia2: sadly the gentoo stereotype + server = doom though ;-)
<pleia2> of course
<jdong> pleia2: I used Gentoo for almost a year before Ubuntu came along... it was the lognest I've stayed in a single distro up to that point
<jdong> I left because I started having less free time -- Gentoo is fairly high-maintenance
<pleia2> yeah, that's why I stopped using it too
 * pleia2 went red hat > debian > gentoo > debian > ubuntu
<gnomefreak> who knows how to work this pos
<pleia2> since 2001
<pleia2> good day gnomefreak :P
<gnomefreak> good day pleia2 ;)
<gnomefreak> i cant work weechat
<gnomefreak> locate cant find weechat
<Pici> which weechat?
<gnomefreak> the one in repos
<Pici> no.  `which weechat`
<jdong> gnomefreak: weechat-curses
<nalioth> gnomefreak: 'sudo updatdb'
<nalioth> or that
<jdong> gnomefreak: I think....
<jdong> yes
<jdong> the weechat binary is not weechat :D
<gnomefreak> weechat-curses is installed with weechat
<Pici> dpkg -s weechat
<jdong> gnomefreak: the name of the binary is weechat-curses
<gnomefreak> ah ok so i run that
<jdong> gnomefreak: yeah. Though it'll work better if you type irssi instead.
<jdong> *ducks*
<gnomefreak> that worksed damn i feel stupid
 * nalioth tickles thunderstruck in the weechat
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm thats odd
<gnomefreak> ok damn /win # dont work i really need to find guide for this
<jdong> gnomefreak: IIRC /buffer = /win in irssi
<jdong> gnomefreak: lemme know if you can get the server window to be less retarded
<thunderstruck> hmm
<thunderstruck> that is right
<jdong> gnomefreak: i.e. /ban should output banlist to the CURRENT window not the main server window
<thunderstruck> cant find server window
<thunderstruck> yep /ban worked
<jdong> is this try weechat day or something? :D
<thunderstruck> for me it is
<thunderstruck> i finished all packaging and now i just wait for upload (hopfully while they are still latest version)
<gnomefreak> pk that is odd client
<jdong> thunderstruck: is the silly banlist-outputs-to-other-window thing changeable?
<gnomefreak> s/pk/ok
<gnomefreak> jdong: /ban outputs in channel window
<jdong> gnomefreak: really?
<jdong> *opens up weechat*
<gnomefreak> yes 
<jdong1> yeah, you are right
<jdong1> then what was I thinking of....
<Pici> oh no! now theres two of them!
<jdong1> ROAR :P
<gnomefreak> they use meta-1 for buffer1
<Gary> two of who?
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<jdong1> Gary: of whom.
<gnomefreak> meta2-15~ = "/buffer -1"
 * Gary hides from jdong
<gnomefreak> how would you have -1 window
<jdong> WHOO! it crashed with bus error /sigabort!
<jdong> ok that's enough weechat for one day :)
<gnomefreak> meta key looks important in weechat
<gnomefreak> it also seems scripts need to be fudged with to make them work in weechat
<gnomefreak> that seems simple enough 
<crdlb> why is AntiSpamMeta in #ubuntu? O_o
<nalioth> crdlb: to watch for maleficos
<Pici> what is AntiSpamMeta?
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> it's a bot that watches for connections from open proxies
<Pici> should I check my lastlog? was this alerady explained?
<nalioth> it gives warnings
<Pici> Ah, okay.
<nalioth> it's been on freenode for a long time now
<nalioth> but it's not a freenode bot
<crdlb> ah, I thought it was just #wikipedia's spam kicker bot
<nalioth> no, it has nothing to do with spam
<nalioth> join ##asb-nexus  to watch it work
 * jussio1 sighs at #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> jussio1, s/ by running hardy so early - run it virtualised maybe...//
<jussio1> PriceChild: hehe... true
<pipelineaudio> can I be tested? I changed ports
<Pici> pipelineaudio: looks to be good, hold on a minute
<pipelineaudio> do I have to set up dccallow?
<PriceChild> pipelineaudio, nope... just change the port
<PriceChild> keegan, hey, how can we help?
<pipelineaudio> why is the ubuntu channel so paranoid?
<pipelineaudio> its kind of weird
<Pici> pipelineaudio: you can now rejoin #ubuntu.
<pipelineaudio> thanks
<keegan> hi i got a laptop and when i place it on my lap i get kind of a tingly feeling. i feel its tiny sparks passing between the laptop and my body. i got a charger thats 2 pin. so i have connected it to a spike thats 3 pin. when i remove my power cord the sparks stop, is there a solution ?
<Pici> keegan: This isnt a support channel.
<keegan> PriceChild:  my question is kind of out of place. but i dont know where else to look for help
<ikonia> standby for trouble in #ubuntu
<Pici> keegan: try ##hardware
<ikonia> someone calling ops "nut jobs" for being kicked
<Pici> ikonia: that person is still in this channel.
<ikonia> ahh
<ompaul> pipelineaudio, nut jobs?
<keegan> thanks
<pipelineaudio> always talking about "for your safety"
<ompaul> pipelineaudio, well let me help you a little
<ompaul> if 100 people leave a channel due to some weakness with their router
<ompaul> it is disruptive
<ompaul> if you log out of irc at the time that occurs
<ompaul> you will be assumed to be part of those who have been exploited
<ompaul> and therefore removed
<ompaul> when you are shown to be clear you can go back to the channel 
<ompaul> and as for calling people nut jobs I think that was not just unfair but an insult 
<ompaul> but that is just my opinion
<jdong> ompaul: do our heuristics check that the part reason is connection reset by peer?
<pipelineaudio> I dont know when people are constantly on about "for your safety" and "they this and they that" its probably on the mark
<ompaul> we got that number down from a 100 
<ompaul> jdong, well lets work it out, people see you leave
<ompaul> you have something in your quit message that is not like a normal quit message
<ompaul> it is as good as it gets
<PriceChild> jdong, there are those and also 104s
<jdong> PriceChild: thanks, ompaul just clarified with me, no more silly questions from me at this moment :)
<PriceChild> pipelineaudio, we try to maintain a usable channel, which means defending against attacks causing hundreds of lines of scroll. Is there anything else we can help you with?
<pipelineaudio> yeah, what do I have to do to keep from getting kicked? so even with the port changesd, if something on my node goes I go right?
<PriceChild> Your node?
<pipelineaudio> is there some other setting I can do to not be part of the problem?
<pipelineaudio> or my whatever
<PriceChild> If you are on port 8001... you can not be affected by this exploit and are so not part of the problem.
<PriceChild> Simple as that... you need never worry about us again.
<jdong> PriceChild: do our chat client default configs use 8001 yet?
<ompaul> m1ke (n=mike@c-67-186-85-180.hsd1.il.comcast.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by ompaul: "nickspam" --- just now
<nalioth> jdong: some do
<ompaul> changed nick after I sent him the nickspam thing for two changes in a min or so
<jdong> nalioth: are there still ones in the repos that don't? would be nice to fix for a LTS
<nalioth> jdong: i don't make a habit of using each client  :(
<ompaul> jdong, what about the people  who want to use default ports
<ompaul> jdong, my hardware works :)
<jdong> ompaul: is there something wrong with 8001 though?
<ompaul> jdong, it does not work on all networks
<jdong> ompaul: yeah I know your hardware works ;-) so does mine
<ompaul> it is freenode specific
<jdong> ompaul: for our predefined Ubuntu/freenode ones we can set that though, right?
<ompaul> we could 
<nalioth> ompaul: the settings in the client(s) are freenode only (not default for the client)
<ompaul> does it pass dcc?
<ompaul> nalioth, ya
<ompaul> I know htat
<ompaul> that even ;-)
<jdong> ompaul: it's a pretty direct connection, I'd be surprised if it doesn't pass something
<jdong> minus killing ;-)
<jpatrick> heads up for a Tester@110-118-62-200.enitel.net.ni - he kept spamming the #kubuntu-es channel today
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, MartinW said: !Delary is ♪De la Rey, De la Rey, sal jy die boere kom lei?♫
<jdong> can someone translate?
<ompaul> jdong, ask a -nl person or .za
<jdong> I'm guessing it's some lyrics from a song
<jdong> </captain obvious moment>
<ompaul> hehe yep:)
<jdong> nalioth: transmission 
<jdong> nalioth: transmission 0.93 (2007/11/12):
<jdong> - Fix "router death" bug that impaired internet connectivity
<jdong> nalioth: I'm going to look at what exactly they did to fix that, and see if I can't steal it for ktorrent too ;-)
<nalioth> jdong: don't forget the kittenz
<jdong> :)
<jdong> nalioth: looks like trivial choking of (1) rate at which new connections are opened (2) total number of new connections (3) max # connections total to 50 (4) max upload spots to 10
<jdong> nalioth: whenever you feel bored, would you be so kind as to test transmission 0.93 gutsy debs at http://jdong.mit.edu/~jdong/tranny/ to see if it solves your router knockout problems?
<PriceChild> jdong, you couldn't resist....
<jdong> PriceChild: you dirty little boy.
<mc44> jdong: I shall test them :)
<jdong> PriceChild: yes I did smile inside when mkdir'ing them :)
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild, jdong: http://www.tranny.org/
<jdong> tonyyarusso: do I dare?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: yes.
<tonyyarusso> Work safe
<PriceChild> jdong, mhmm
<PriceChild> very
<jdong> tonyyarusso: that's an april fools joke right?
<tonyyarusso> jdong: Nope.  A lot of my friends went there.
<mc44> jdong: those debs work fine here
<jdong> tonyyarusso: interesting
<mneptok> I AM AMONG YOU! BEHOLD, AND DESPAIR!
<mneptok> oh ... and HI!
<jdong> mc44: awesome. I wanted to get nalioth's input too because he specifically had the router-dies-when-running-transmission bug
 * Gary despairs
<Gary> hey sexy voiced one
<mc44> jdong: ah, sorry :)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: Their annual festival is called "Tranny Fest".
<mc44> jdong: well, it hasn't knocked out my router yet :)
<jdong> mc44: of course EVERY tester saves me embarassment of giving some crap-packaged thing to Debian ;-)
<ubotu> MilitantPotato called the ops in #kubuntu (tester)
<tonyyarusso> and the team is the Tranny Tigers
<ompaul> mneptok, noted
<jdong> haha
<PriceChild> jpatrick, has he changed ip?
<mc44> jdong: wow it even started a torrent which has been sitting there for a few months refusing to work :D
<jpatrick> PriceChild: no, he was doing #kubuntu-es all day until I banned him, must be moving on to others
<PriceChild> jpatrick, aha i see you warning us above! :D
<mneptok> Gary: surely you don't mean me?
<mneptok> http://krazydomain.com/images/kermithump.gif
<Gary> mneptok, you sir, are crazy :p
<mneptok> i'll be your fluffy bunny, froggyman ...
<ompaul> mneptok, you are nsfw
<ompaul> hehe
 * Gary saves that gif, for upload to the companies webserver for when I /quit
 * ajmitch decides not to look at that picture
<jdong> mc44: lol I did nothing, it's all upstream :)
<mc44> jdong: I give you all the credit. have a mneptok on me
<jdong> o_O
<ompaul> ajmitch, you are well advised
<ajmitch> ompaul: I've met mneptok 
<ompaul> ajmitch, did he buy beer?
<ajmitch> he didn't buy me one
<Gary> he spoke to me on the phone, he was trying to chat me up
<ajmitch> at times he even seemed on the verge of sanity, though
<Gary> this mneptok sure gets about a bit eh
<ompaul> ajmitch, hmmmmm no beer tut tut :)
<ajmitch> it was at UDS, too
<Gary> right night all, it's past my bedtime :p
<ompaul> ajmitch, ack
 * ajmitch is thirsty now
<jussio1> man, i could do with a long cold one
<jdong> jussio1: well I can't have them at all for a few years so shaddup :P
<jussio1> jdong: how old are you o.O
<jdong> jussio1: 19
<mc44> jdong just doesn't get invited to the right parties
<Seeker`> jdong: come to the UK! You can drink over here!
<PriceChild> Seeker`, haha
<jdong> Seeker`: but then you can't be a citizen of an actual real country.
<jdong> *duck*
<PriceChild> one of my friends went over to new york for a year at uni... and he seems so bored with not being able to go out in the evenings
<Seeker`> jdong: what do you mean by that?
<jdong> Seeker`: your national debt must be *this big* to be recognized as a country ;-)
<mc44> we have plenty of national debt, kthx
 * jdong puts a BUSH-CHENEY '10 bumper sticker on his SUV
 * jussio1 slurps a nice glass of red... right in jdongs face :P
 * mneptok puts a "DON'T BLAME ME, I VOTED FOR KODOS" sticker on his Subaru
<jdong> oh hah ha. :)
<tonyyarusso> kodos?
<ompaul> Kodos - The Python Regex Debugger
<mneptok> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=i+voted+for+kodos
<ompaul> LjL, I nearly kbed you in #ubuntu :)
<LjL> ompaul: you're not the first
<ompaul> LjL, ;-)
<ompaul> note the nearly
<LjL> ompaul: you're not the first who nearly did, and if you did, you wouldn't be the first who did :)
<Pici> mneptok: I'd like one of those stickers
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jdong> !test | PriceChild's relationship life
<ubotu> PriceChild's relationship life: Failed.
 * jdong hides
<PriceChild> *cries*
 * jdong pats PriceChild 
<jdong> it's not your fault.
<PriceChild> really?
<jdong> PriceChild: idn I was just saying that to make you feel better
<jdong> ;-)
<PriceChild> oh :(
<jdong> PriceChild: finish my chemistry homework on d and f orbital hybridization and I'll say that it really isn't your fault ;-)
<mc44> ooh, those make pretty orbitals :)
<Pici> ugh.. chemistry.
<PriceChild> I haven't done chemistry for over a year... madness... hey wow i'm at uni! - when did that happen
<jdong> mc44: *cry*
<jdong> mc44: I even wrote "GRADER: Use imagination to make drawing convincingly 3D"
<mc44> hahah
<PriceChild> lol
<mc44> yeah, my drawings sucked :)
<PriceChild> Its always amusing when lecturers try and draw 3d on the spot
<jdong> mc44: so did mine. I got 3 big red ?'s for my drawing of P4 on my last exam :)
<jdong> art is not my specialty
<mc44> it was meant to look like a bird eating a banana, honest
<PriceChild> I'm always amazed when I look and realise how much my handwriting is affected by lecturers...
<PriceChild> its as though each lecturer has fostered a different letter of my alphabet... jason giving me the p's that look like d's for example
<jdong> PriceChild: effected.
<Amaranth> !test | jdong's conscience
<ubotu> jdong's conscience: Failed.
<PriceChild> simple things... *moves on*(
<PriceChild> jdong, erm.... i think both could be valid.... maybe? :P
<jdong> PriceChild: :)
<mc44> Nah, jdong is wrong
<jdong> mc44: meh depends on how concrete the influence is.
<mc44> :P
<Pici> I thought he was on crack
<Pelo> hey fellows master of the universe and overlords of #ubuntu 
<Pici> Pelo: #ubuntu-motu?
<Pelo> motu ?
<Pici> nevermind
<Pelo> sorry I'm a bit tired , acronymes don'T work for me atm 
<jdong> :)
<jdong> why is #ubuntu inherently zerg?
<jdong> and at 1146 underlings #ubuntu is over the supply limit.
<jdong> (top 10 signs you are Asian...)
 * Pelo wonders if ppl are using weird words just to confuse him
<LjL> jdong: you say it's 1146, my bots say 1157. and i hate them.
<LjL> oh and i hate you too for disagreeing with them though
<LjL> Pelo: ppl?
<Pelo> LjL, people
<LjL> ooooh
<jdong> Pelo: starcraft reference, for you non-Asians out there ;-)
<Pelo> LjL, sorry,  I just got user to a few abreviations
<Pici> Pelo: motu = masters of the universe
 * Pelo curses at being stuck in another channel with a bunch of gamers
 * LjL is not a gamer
<LjL> aside for tegclient
<PriceChild> Pelo, nope just jdong.... and me in private
<jdong> Pelo: haha at least gamer attending half-decent education ;-)
<Pelo> ;-)
<Pici> I just re-installed Diablo II
<jdong> nalioth: by the way, in KTorrent 2.2.3 (in Hardy, coming to backports) in settings/advanced there is max # of connection setups, which if you limit to 10 will also solve ye router problems :)
<nalioth> PriceChild: you've got jdong-the-tranny-peddler in PRIVATE ?!?!?!?!?   0_0
<PriceChild> nalioth, you're getting worse by the day really...
<jdong> haha
<jdong> I think nalioth is improving :)
<PriceChild> Last week you were like ultra-stern hardcore, to the point nalioth....
<PriceChild> You're about jdong level now...
<jdong> LOL
<PriceChild> Give it a few days and you'll be to mneptok
<nalioth> my roommates tried to poison me a couple days ago
<Pici> Lets not go that far.
<jdong> now all we need to do is make nalioth spit out jokes from bash.org with score <-1000
<nalioth> i'm sick.
<jdong> and my work here will be done
 * jdong opens up his tomboy note on world domination and scribbles off one item
<jdong> nalioth: really?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-20
 * Pelo hands nalioth  a barf bag
<PriceChild> I'm sorry :/
<mneptok> hey! that's my lunch!
<Pici> ew
<mneptok> anyone for corn and peanuts?
<jussio1> !opsnack | mneptok
<ubotu> mneptok: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<mneptok> i like to eat cashews and see what Braille phrases i can feel when i poop.
<mneptok> i make a lot of typos.
<Pici> I think you mean morse, and eww.
<mneptok> i mean Braille.
 * Pici is glad he isnt eating.
 * jussio1 takes the barf bag from nalioth and pukes in it
<mneptok> hey! that's my lunch! (x2)
<Ktron> Looking to be tested (changed the port)
<PriceChild> Ktron, woo pass
<PriceChild> Ktron, you may rejoin #ubuntu
 * jussio1 hugs PriceChild cause he is a leeeeeeeegend!!
<Ktron> PriceChild: thank you
<mneptok> you won some beef jerky!
<jussio1> ok, im going to bed... night all
<Pici> goodnight
<MartinW> How long should one stay off a channel after being kicked?
<mneptok> what channel?
<MartinW> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> MartinW: That was a ban, not a kick.
<Pici> Well, a ban in addition to the kick.
<MartinW> Wow.
<mneptok> indeed it was.
<MartinW> I added a disclaimer!
<Pici> Amaranth: ping.
<mneptok> MartinW: still not funny.
<Amaranth> Pici: This is a contentless pong for a contentless ping
<MartinW> OK Sorry then.
<Amaranth> Man I need to get that script
 * MartinW is staying of IRC for a while.
<LjL> Amaranth: ping 12835
<Amaranth> MartinW: The ban was so you wouldn't autorejoin
<Amaranth> d'oh
<jdong> Amaranth: I defeated that script by using $foo: contentless ping.
<jdong> :D
<gnomefreak> i edited mine to pm the user not show it in channel
<MartinW> Have I been unbanned? I can talk on #ubuntu-offtopic without any problems.
<Pici> MartinW: Amaranth stated right after you left that the ban was so you wouldnt autorejoin
<Pici> And then dropped the ban.
<MartinW> Oh. OK. I thought It was a bit harsh. Thanks then.
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (self_up)
<mneptok> hm.
<mneptok> what to do ...
 * nalioth shoves mneptok out the airlock
<mneptok> 22:06 < Snuxoll> mneptok: Bug off, people can do what they damn well please
<mneptok> 22:06 < Snuxoll> mneptok: You don't have to be an ass either
<mneptok> and now he has me on /ignore, either by client or by actual ignoring
<nalioth> so where has he been doing as he damn well pleases?
<mneptok> not responding to requests for clarification in PM. a /kb would get his attention, but it seems a moral gray area.
<mneptok> -offtopic
<nalioth> not sure i'm seeing anything o4o from him
<mneptok> it was about Trevinho's crap repos
<mneptok> Amaranth was deep in it, too.
<crdlb> sounds jolly
<mneptok> like a chainsaw vasectomy
<Pici> *gasp*
<jdong> mneptok: but how do you make the incisions cleanly with a tearing based blade?
<crdlb> mneptok: you certainly have a way with words
<mneptok> jdong: liquor.
<mneptok> jdong: looks like hell in the morning, but while you're working you'd swear it's a scalpel.
<mneptok> nalioth: could you suggest to Snuxoll that calling ops names on-channel and then /ignoring them is a not-so-great strategy? because otherwise i'll have to set him straight, which will involve kicking. 
<nalioth> in process
<mneptok> nalioth: you = the tops
<mneptok> i love his anti-WFM rant 30m after he called me an ass for saying the same thing.
<nalioth> mneptok: evidentally he strained himself ignoring you and quit
<Snuxoll> That was uncalled for
<nalioth> Snuxoll: what was that?
<Snuxoll> Banned from U-ot for posting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<nalioth> was it because you posted it to the possible detriment of folks' systems?
<Snuxoll> No
<nalioth> seems like you were asked not to post that stuff
<Snuxoll> It's a simple guide to install AWN (a guide that has worked for me), I see nothing wrong with it
<nalioth> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Snuxoll> No, I am not saying !wfm, it has worked for many others
<Snuxoll> And installing AWN...I see no way that could POSSIBLY harm someones system, worst case scenario it doesn't work and you remove the packages
<jdong> Snuxoll: a developer well acquainted with the repository in question has stated clearly time and time again that it is not a safe repository to recommend
<jdong> Snuxoll: there is great possibility of harm -- completely unusable dpkg thanks to poor packaging
 * jdong finds the writer of the forum guide and works on a PM
<Snuxoll> Please link to these issues if you can, because I have not heard anything about these issues
<Snuxoll> In fact, if it's so detrimental to your system you might as well remove it from the forums
<Hobbsee> pepole will always post crack
<jdong> I already said I am contacting the author regarding putting a disclaimer in his guide.
<mneptok> Snuxoll: additionally, i gave my opinion and you insulted me for it.
<mneptok> Snuxoll: and with all due respect, my opinion on Ubuntu stability, use, and best practices counts for a bit more than the average user. i certainly don't deserve being called an ass and /ignored
<Snuxoll> You didn't give an opinion, you said the repo was crap and scared everyone that used the repo into removing it
<Snuxoll> No 3rd party repo is perfect
<mneptok> that repo contains packages known to have detrimental effects
<Hobbsee> Snuxoll: and some are worse than others, and we'd prefer that users didn't accidently break their systems using them.
<crdlb> fyi, that's not trevinho's repo
<Snuxoll> "AWN is still early in development, and contains many bug"
<Hobbsee> crdlb: thank goodness.
<mneptok> Snuxoll: frankly, i have more cause and better undrestanding to tell people to remove it than you have in telling them to use it.
<crdlb> incase you didn't realize that
<crdlb> just uses the same hosting service
<Snuxoll> syzygy42 runs that repo
<mneptok> Snuxoll: i tell them to not use it and i'm being "an ass." you tell them to enable it and you're "just trying to help." forgive me if i can't grok the disconnect there.
 * Hobbsee notes that awn is likely to go into hardy anyawy
 * jdong notes he will backport it when that happens
<mneptok> which has also been noted. as has the possibility of a Gutsy backport.
<Hobbsee> jdong: you can review it now.
<mneptok> both of which i recommended people wait for.
<Snuxoll> You telling them wasn't irritated me, the way you said it was
<mneptok> so be irritated. but please do so quietly.
<Snuxoll> On top of that, as crdlb stated above, the link I posted did NOT use trevinho's repo
<mneptok> Snuxoll: still doesn't warrant ad hominem attacks.
<Snuxoll> And you +b'ed me without noticing that
<mneptok> no i didn't.
<Hobbsee> Snuxoll: if it *had* been trevinho's crap, you would be asked to not even mention it, and would have been banned the second you said anymore about it.
<Hobbsee> Snuxoll: so, fairly safe to say that people didn't think it was.
<Snuxoll> I *was* banned the second I said anything about it
<Snuxoll> Right after I posted that link
<mneptok> no, you weren't.
<mneptok> you mentioned it hours ago when you called me an ass.
<mneptok> Amaranth and i both told you that recommending those external repos was a bad idea.
<mneptok> you put me on /ignore. i chose not to make a big deal of it.
<mneptok> then, hours later, you post the forum link.
<mneptok> and got banned.
<Snuxoll> whatever, I give up, the ops rule the channels and their opinions matter more than anything else.  Damn the users, good night
<mneptok> and that's the end of that chapter.
<jdong> and they lived happily ever after
<elkbuntu> him being gone isnt necessarily a bad thing
<Amaranth> crdlb: it's still broken
<Amaranth> crdlb: the 'gutsy' package is built against feisty
<mneptok> Amaranth: details, details ...
<elkbuntu> mneptok, yeah, it's just something we ops have opinions about to damn the users
<Amaranth> crdlb: I've yet to see _anything_ worthwhile on tuxfamily
<Amaranth> crdlb: But I could have sworn trevinho had awn in his repo
<Amaranth> and users don't know the difference either, they just say 'the tuxfamily repo'
<jdong> Amaranth: meh it's forward compatible right ;-)
<Amaranth> jdong: not at all in this case :P
<jdong> lol
<Amaranth> libwnck is a pain like that
 * jdong smacks dpkg-source with a big hammer
<jdong> ok fixed
<jdong> PEBKAC :)
<jdong> apparently VAR= and unset VAR are not equivalent
<Snuxoll> OK, the pissy 'I just got banned for no good reason' mode has ended.....why do we instinctivley try and talk about our bans right after they happen anyways, always leads to bigger trouble.  Anyways, I just wanted to apologize for earlier, things could have been handled differently.  mneptok, as an answer to your question, I'm not sure why I said what I did, was just one of those spur of the moment things that didn't hit the 'SHUT UP' fil
<Hobbsee> wow.
<mneptok> whoa.
<jdong> whoa
<mneptok> that comes close to sucking up, but stays on the right side of the line to not make me feel icky.
<jdong> mneptok: see? you two *do* live happily ever after. Just in the sequel.
<mneptok> let's hope so.
<mneptok> i don't like a CoC up my ass.
<mneptok> especially Mako's
<mneptok> *shudder*
<jdong> O_O
<jdong> I love you.
<mneptok> in other news ... C'MOOOOOOOOOOOOON EXT3 SUPPORT IN PS3 2.01!
<nalioth> jdong: leave your trannies at the door
<jdong> haha
<mneptok> nested folder scanning by default would be nice, too
<mneptok> Amaranth: Snuxoll PM'ed. i explained (again) why we don't like external repos, and he reiterated feeling foolish for pushing on the subject.
<jdong> mneptok: glad to see something work out positively after such a turmoil :)
<mneptok> really smart and really stupid people tend to be loud.
<mneptok> that was a bad design decision.
<elkbuntu> mneptok, he doesnt exactly have a glowing history of behaviour
<jrib> !sk is alias cz
<ubotu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> !sk
<ubotu> sk is alias cz
<jrib> argh
<jrib> !sk is <alias> cz
<Hobbsee> you missed <>'s
<Hobbsee> yup
<jrib> !sk
<ubotu> But sk already means something else!
<ubotu> sk is alias cz
<jrib> !no, sk is <alias> cz
<ubotu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !sk
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Pici> They speak czec in slovakia?
<jrib> well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat says it forwards there
<jrib> I have no idea
<jussi01> well werent they once one country?
<gnomefreak> i dont get why i cant see diff chars :( maybe the export LANG=C in my bashrc causes that?
 * gnomefreak using current locale UTF-8
<Pici> I use screen -U specifically for utf8 support, but I dont know if thats really needed.
<gnomefreak> shouldnt be
<PriceChild> Why is tzdata updated all the time... I thought there are huge plans lasting years? :/
<Pici> When I was trying to get it to work I was sshed in using putty from a windows computer, which tends to make things even more confusing.
<PriceChild> and wow its a free upgrade! :D
<Pici> SCO's free timezone upgrade?
<gnomefreak> !sk
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> does anyone see output of !sk without ? in it
 * Pici sees no ?
<gnomefreak> Pici: g-term?
<Pici> gnomefreak: irssi + screen + putty (on windows)\
<Pici> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<gnomefreak> where is that set?
<Pici> I did /exec -o echo LANG=$LANG
<gnomefreak> LANG=ALL
<gnomefreak> mines set to LANG-ALL but i commented it out before
<jussi01> hmmm, mine does not have ?
<Pici> also irssi's /set term_charset = utf-8
<gnomefreak> jussi01: added it in bashrc for chroots 
<gnomefreak> !sk
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<gnomefreak> much better
<jussi01> perfect here...
<gnomefreak> can i set that perm?
<Pici> which? the /set ?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Pici> It will save automagically.
<gnomefreak> sweet
<gnomefreak> ty
<Gary> what is this TobeLarted.txt file you speak of LjL ?
<LjL> Gary: a file i just added you to for asking the question in the first place
<Gary> haha
<Gary> bring it on :p
<LjL> Gary, mostly you can reproduce it by doing a /who #ubuntu-offtopic and pasting it :P
<Gary> haha
<Gary> yeah
<Mez> LjL, your bots are annoying
<LjL> what, they haven't cycled for a least half an hour
<ubotu> In ubotu, arashOio said: This is an autoreply: I am currently not available. Please leave your message, and I will get back to you as soon as possible.
<Pici> hm
<jdong> LOL
<jdong> at least it's not in infinite cycle :)
<Mez> yet
<jdong> dun dun dunnnnnn....
<LjL> [17:26:28] [Whois] yacc is n=andreas@h1634.serverkompetenz.net (yacc)
<LjL> now, i'm sick and tired of *always* seeing this guy in #ubuntu-unregged, especially before an attack
<LjL> either some of you tell me he's a known person of some sort, or he gets a ban from there
<LjL> registered 4 years ago, so one would think he's ok
<LjL> but i can't see what business he has in -unregged really
<Mez> LjL, possibly just a duff autojoin script when we're +R ?
<Mez> (joins before identifying)
<LjL> Mez, he joined when the channel was *not* +r, and i see him in there quite often when no +r has been set since ages
<Pici> curious
<Hobbsee> iz borken.
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Pici> Hi mom
<Mez> Hobbsee, you're broken ?
<Hobbsee> no
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu (reL (Spamming))
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<LjL> anybody has long-period, 24/7 logs of #ubuntu with all joins, parts and quits, *and* with the quits being only for people who actually were on #ubuntu and not some other channels?
<no0tic> LjL, no, but if you want I have them for #ubuntu-it :P
<LjL> nah i need #ubuntu :P
<jussio1> LjL: hang on, i _may_
<no0tic> jussio1, I _june_
<Tm_T> LjL: I do have logs
<Tm_T> not very long period but some weeks maybe
<jussio1> hmmm, where does konversation hide the logs?
<LjL> hm no i'm looking for more... months, including release time
<LjL> jussio1: the version i have, .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<LjL> but i was told it changed some time ago
<LjL> no0tic: that was quite terrible y'know. you should talk to ompaul.
<no0tic> I think it was clever enough
<jussio1> LjL: I only have back to october 6 - is that enough?
<Pici> My logs are pretty complete, but they don't have 100% uptime.
<jussio1> mine arent 100% either...
<jussio1> but then again, not complete == not good enough, so ignore me...
<LjL> jussio1, way better than nothing.
<LjL> Pici, they don't need 100% uptime, but they must not have systemic bias... i.e. they must not always exclude some hours (while you're sleeping for instance)
<LjL> see, http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1343/uchartmi7.png
<jussio1> LjL: well then mine maybe of no use. I sleep with the pc off. If you give me your email, Ill pop them over, they may still be of some help
<LjL> this is the distribution of joins-parts every minute from my #ubuntu logs
<LjL> jussio1: hm nope, i have logs like that too. but i definitely need 24h
<LjL> i need to tune the floodbots so that the probability of bouncing off legitimate users is minimal
<LjL> now for instance, they "seem" to behave nicely
<no0tic> wow a normal!
<Pici> you just want hourly data?
<LjL> but if i look at the logs of while i'm sleeping (which is the time when the channel size increases, roughly), i get hits
<LjL> Pici: no, that's by the minute, and i need to go by the minute
<no0tic> is it a distribution of time(join)-time(part)?
<LjL> nope
<LjL> no0tic: i take every minute (00..59), and i count numberofjoins-numberofparts
<Tm_T> LjL: erm, what exactly that graph is showing?
<jussio1> LjL: I dont know for sure what ubuntulog does, or who owns it, but cant you get something from it?
<Tm_T> yes
<Pici> jussio1: I think there was an issue with joins/parts on ubuntulog, which is exactly what LjL is looking for
<jussio1> ahhhh
<LjL> jussio1: no, it doesn't have joins and parts
<LjL> Tm_T: the x axis shows "number of joins minus number of parts in one minute", the y axis shows how many time that number occurred in #ubuntu according to my logs
<LjL> the issue here is
<LjL> i need to tune the floodbots. currently, they set the limit to 10 more than there are users in the channel
<LjL> except that, if it increases by less than 4, or decreases by less than 6, they leave it unchanged
<LjL> this seems to work well (i.e. the limit is never hit) between around 14 and 3 UTC
<LjL> but at other times, i can see from the bots' logs that the limit is hit
<LjL> so i need to somehow graph a distribution that lets me tune the algorithm so that hits only happen on actual attacks
<Pici> I'd like to give you my logs, but a) they run of local time, not UTF, and b) part of it I got from tonyarusso
<Pici> er UTC
<Pici> I dont know if hes in the same timezone as me and dst might mess it up as well.
<Pici> On the other hand, its 129mb.
<LjL> Pici: i realize that... they're probably also easily compressible though. but they should also be all in the same format, so that i can extract joins and parts automatically from them
<Pici> LjL: They're the same irssi log format.
<LjL> Pici: also as for the 129mb, i don't really need the whole logs, i need the join, parts and quits. could just grep those. if some of the logs overlap, that shouldn't be much of a problem i think... as long as there is an overlap only on certain dates and not, say, one every day... right no0tic? if a couple of "minutes" are repeated a couple of times, it shouldn't really change anything
<no0tic> LjL, if the statistics are high enough, it would not change much
<LjL> the important part is that they have coverage for 24h a day, every day. downtime is ok, one week without any logs at all is ok... not having logs for saturday nights, for instance, is *not* ok
<Pici> LjL: http://nullcortex.com/upload/joinquits.tar.gz
<LjL> Pici: cool, thanks. what's your timezone by the way (i don't need it right now, but who knows)?
<Pici> I'm EST (GMT-5)
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/DSC00031.JPG
<Pici> snow!
<Tm_T> quiz: what time of day
<stdin> we had snow here the other day
 * gnomefreak misses snow
<Tm_T> come on, try a guess
<PriceChild> morning
<jdong> picture time.
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> so weak :(
<Tm_T> PriceChild: good guess, but no, it's midday
<jdong> Tm_T: `jhead DSC00031.JPG | grep date`
<jdong> that time? :)
<Tm_T> jdong: can be very inaccurate
<jdong> Tm_T: not if you set your camera up correctly :)
<Tm_T> jdong: I don't have a camera except in my phone
<jdong> shoudln't your phone's timestamp be set by the network then, and hence accurate?
<Tm_T> unless I refuse to do so?
<jdong> just to throw me off?
<Tm_T> no, because I don't like the inaccuracy of network time
<Tm_T> and/or my phone
<jdong> ah
<gnomefreak> jdong: congrats
<jdong> gnomefreak: thanks :)
<gnomefreak> np ;)
<Tm_T> -> moon! http://www.tm-travolta.net/pics/DSC00032.JPG
<Tm_T> can't wait the time when sun is up only an hour or two
<Seeker`> Tm_T: where do you live?
<Tm_T> Finland
<Seeker`> Tm_T: North of the arctic circle?
<Tm_T> south
<Seeker`> Tm_T: by much?
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joensuu | http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3f/Location_of_Joensuu_in_Finland.png
<Seeker`> cool
<Tm_T> yes, especially during winter it's cool, even cold
<Seeker`> at least you always have /some/ daylight
<Seeker`> The UK is very warm for its latitude
<Tm_T> Seeker`: well, daylight when you're inside in school/work etc?
<Seeker`> Tm_T: I'm a student, so I have odd working hours
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> anyway, just a few hours light doesn't save much when you go to school when it's dark, and go home when it's dark
<Tm_T> :-P
 * jussi01 understands that too well
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and wolfs <3
 * Seeker` hasn't been further north then scotland
<Tm_T> Seeker`: I haven't been outside Finland so...
 * jussi01 lives here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulu
<Seeker`> How do you find the summers?
<jussi01> ~200 k south of the arctic circle...
<ubot3> jussi01: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi01> sigh
<jussi01> Seeker`: summer in finland rocks!
<Tm_T> indeed
<Seeker`> how many hours of night do you get in the middle of summer?
<Tm_T> 0-6
<jussi01> Seeker`: what do you mean by night?
<Tm_T> if you mean dark, none though
<Tm_T> it's semidark only
<jussi01> yep, semidark only
<Tm_T> especially during june-july
<Tm_T> you can read easily
<Seeker`> so quite light then
<Tm_T> true
 * Seeker` would like to travel north to see the northern lights sometime
<Tm_T> Seeker`: I would like to travel north in winter to see stars
<jussi01> Seeker`: we have them here
<Tm_T> and here
<Seeker`> ooh, stars would be good too
<gnomefreak> how do i know what to add for chatnet? server is irc.mozilla.org
<Tm_T> mozilla then
<Seeker`> I have a couple of telescopes, however, I haven't lived anywhere for 3 years with anywhere to use them
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<JanC> Seeker`: aw, no "dark naght day" (or whatever it's called ;) ) in the UK?
<JanC> *night*
<Seeker`> JanC: nope 
<Seeker`> JanC: It sucks.
<JanC> we have 1 day when they disable all the street lights etc.  ツ
<JanC> but of course they can't cut electricity for everyone...
<JanC> there are some dark(er) areas here too (e.g. South-East of Ypres, where there is a (small) nature reservation & an amateur astronomy site)
<JanC> not perfect, but better than most places  ;)
<gnomefreak> im confused
<gnomefreak> not confused anymore
 * Seeker` has been to Ypres before
 * jussi01 hits seeker with 10.21pm may 8th... http://www.box.net/shared/y1ubloadr2
<jussi01> Seeker`: stupid tab key
<Seeker`> wow, that is light
<nalioth> does anyone know a graphical browser that has good uptime?
<nalioth> galeon takes a big dump after a week or so
<Tm_T> mmm
<Tm_T> my Konqueror does decent job here
<nalioth> konq doesn't play nice with some of my pages
<Tm_T> though, I rarely run it more than 3 days
<Tm_T> nalioth: I see
 * crdlb was going to say firefox but he couldn't bring himself to actually do it
<Tm_T> nalioth: true, google isn't friend of mine :(
<nalioth> i have excellent machine uptime (but the browsers don't.)
<crdlb> webkit is awesome though
<nalioth> dunno what webkit is
<Tm_T> backend like khtml or gecko
<crdlb> that's what safari, konqueror, (and soon epiphany) use
<crdlb> well it is khtml basically
<Tm_T> na'a
<crdlb> konqueror has/will switch :)
<Tm_T> crdlb: true
<Tm_T> Webkit is Khtml-based, and now finally Webkit is mature enough that we can use it instead of Khtml and thus removing duplication
<gnomefreak> how do you toggle between servers in irssi?
<Tm_T> ^X
<Tm_T> that is, ctrl+x
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> this is screwing up my channel order
<nalioth>   gnomefreak /window move [number]
<gnomefreak> [number] being the number i want it?
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: winprinter is Trying to print to a Windows Shared printer? Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<gnomefreak> oh that was bad :(
<gnomefreak> ha ty i got it 
<gnomefreak> i guess to have mozilla.org connect after freenode i need to pause it
<ikonia> PriceChild: come back of the day 
<ikonia> $10
<ikonia> crozard getting ready to troll
<gnomefreak> ikonia: use preemptive actions?
<ikonia> nah, just getting ready.......
<gnomefreak> where?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu?
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ikonia> yeah
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: was that a studder?
<gnomefreak> he is gonna ping me to death
<gnomefreak> he always does
<ikonia> who does ?
<gnomefreak> if its not the same please dont tell him to use it he is about level -10 in IQ :(
<jussi01> hahaha, he is telling gnomefreak to cool it... :P
<gnomefreak> jussi01: he wont last long in there
<gnomefreak> he never does
<ikonia> I did say its a guide but things won't be the same
<gnomefreak> ikonia: he doesnt read so be prepared to get pinged alot
<jussi01> gnomefreak: yeah, I can imagine... 
<ikonia> I put him on ignore or wait for his daily ban
<gnomefreak> ive been dealing with him since alpha 1 gutsy
<ikonia> ooh yes, I know him well from #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> yep
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, studder?
<gnomefreak> yeah you said his name 2 times ;)
<gnomefreak> w...
<gnomefreak> cant think of it atm
<ikonia> sutter
<ikonia> stutter
<jussi01> wefsw
<gnomefreak> 16:49 <        PriceChild > wefsw, wefsw if you use it from the gui
<gnomefreak> yeah him,
<tonyyarusso> stupid comcast
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: he has been warned enough to start removing him for offtopicnes
<gnomefreak> s
<jdong> quick question
<jdong> does the wiki have any sort of page that provides a general overview/disclaimer of the risks involved in activating 3rd part software?
<jdong> the guy who wrote the HOWTO from yesterday's blowup is being very cooperative with me in adding a disclaimer to his guide...
<ikonia> nice to see someone co-operating like that
<jdong> yeah, totally, the guy running this repo in question appears to be quite sensible and has considered upgrade routes and naming conflicts too, and is also totally willing to add a disclaimer about his repository being 3rd party
<jdong> once in a while you do run past a nice guy like that :)
<gnomefreak> jdong: care to ack my sunbird package if you are still working on motu stuff, seems most motus are scared of moz apps
<jdong> gnomefreak: I don't have the time right now to look into MOTU stuff, as I'm leaving in 12hrs to take a plane ride home and am frantically finishing last minute homework assignments :D
<gnomefreak> jdong: thats fine ;)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: same here :)
<PriceChild> ArthurArchnix is soemone to watch (#ubuntu)
<PriceChild> ubotu didn't come back...
<PriceChild> *notices a nick colision message in pm*
<stdin> it's on #launchpad
<jdong> shall we deploy backups to -motu?
<jdong> (they are discussing bugs currently)
<PriceChild> jdong, ubotu is resyncing
<jdong> ok
<jdong> good enough
<PriceChild> It staggers rejoins reasonably slowly so as not to crash out again.
<PriceChild> Was that a death with the staggered rejoin? :/
<Pici> odd
<jdong> lovely, it's netsplit day again
<LjL> PriceChild, my bots definitely got disconnected
<Seeker`> its it dodgy servers? or an attack?
<LjL> yay another one
<jdong> whee
<stdin> well, this is fun
<LjL> PriceChild: see, as for your fear of my bots spitting out !netsplit too easily... they didn't even do it once, because some minutes *before* the first netsplit, they realized the network as lagging, and went in emergency (aka silent and -l) mode
<LjL> s/as/was/
<PriceChild> LjL, nice :D
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45314/
<LjL> PriceChild: only problem is that they're *too* cautious... since we've lost more than 50 users now, they won't set a limit again until the users count reaches the original amount again =)
<LjL> well, they're setting it now because i made a little change, but
<PriceChild> bug fixed? :)
<LjL> PriceChild: wasn't really a bug, it was intended... but this netsplit showed that it can be a little overkill
<LjL> PriceChild: so now when they detect a >50 difference between users and limit, they don't freeze the limit anymore, but instead decrease it by 2 every minute
<LjL> so it'll still take a dozen of minutes at least until they feel comfortable with setting a limit again, but they won't stay stuck forever
<PriceChild> Ok
<LjL> PriceChild: besides, i was thinking that perhaps we *can* use +J after all. using +l is sort of problematic, as tuning the bots so that no legitimate users hit the limit is proving to be difficult
<LjL> PriceChild: (i'm gathering some statistics now, like the plot at http://img117.imageshack.us/img117/1343/uchartmi7.png , but it's still difficult)
<LjL> PriceChild: but if we have bots that can set -J as soon as they detect a netsplit or some other network problem...
<LjL> after all, they're using *both* +l and +J in #debian
<PriceChild> The bot would need constant ops?
<LjL> PriceChild: it needs constant ops for +l as well
<PriceChild> ah yeah
<PriceChild> What're they based on btw?
<LjL> PriceChild: nothing
<nalioth> PriceChild: a bot with constant ops is not the same as a user with them
<PriceChild> LjL, hehe cool
<LjL> PriceChild: perhaps you'd find the fact that they're written in PHP less cool
<PriceChild> nalioth, indeed silly question didn't need asking nor mean anything
<LjL> complain from #ubuntu user: I find the nick "sturmfuehrer" offensive because of its strong Nazi connotations. Do you share this view?
<Seeker`> doesn't that translate to something like "storm leader"?
<LjL> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturmführer
<LjL> he changed it, anyway.
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> would you have made him change it?
<LjL> i'd have asked for some opinions. which i have.
<ompaul> LjL, I would have thought it a bit neo nazi in connotation 
<ompaul> that is what I would think about such a thing rightly or wrongly
<LjL> ompaul: i honestly doubt he could have been using it in any other sense
<LjL> no matter what its literal translation is
<ompaul> LjL,  there are those who do it to troll
<Seeker`> I'd have suggested keeping an eye on him, but not doing anything unless they were obviously troll-ish, or there were multiple complaints
<LjL> soundray is a loud enough complain :P
<mc44> eh, names can be inherently trollish, Seeker`
<LjL> some names are inherently polyphonic
<Seeker`> mc44: yes, but if they seem to be genuinely there to help, then perhaps you could let them off - if they are there to ask stupid questions / give bad advice, then it may be a different matter
<ompaul> when played back on nokias?
<LjL> ompaul: nah
<LjL> !info mx44
<ubotu> mx44: polyphonic, multichannel midi realtime software synthesizer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 220 kB
<mc44> Seeker`: asking them to change their name isn't unreasonable. If they were called nazisrock, then surely we would
<Seeker`> mc44: I agree
<nalioth> Seeker`: are you and nickserv not talking?
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-21
<Seeker`> nalioth: We weren't But we made up :)
<nalioth> :)
<ajmitch> sigh, I really want to have a channel registered
<ajmitch> but it's hard to actually get everyone kicked out so that *someone* can have ops :)
<ajmitch> relatively unrelated to ubuntu, I just wanted to moan
<PriceChild> ajmitch, what channel is it?
<ajmitch> #nzzug
<PriceChild> most definitely not related to ubuntu then :P
<ajmitch> NZ zope/plone users group, so doesn't even require linux, let along ubuntu :)
<ajmitch> s/along/alone/
<ajmitch> hey now, I use plone on ubuntu, so it counts :)
<PriceChild> LjL, messaging zim (matched on /who)
<LjL> PriceChild: his bot seems to be running as root, for the record.
<PriceChild> hehe yes
<PriceChild> either that or he's just pretending to be l33t
<stdin> can I get a factoid added:
<Pici> NO
<ubotu> In ubotu, stdin said: !no brokenkde4 is <reply> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)'|cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<stdin> it's an evil little hack, I know, I made it :p
<jdong> stdin: bad bad boy :)
<LjL> stdin: isn't that grep potentially a little dangerous?
<stdin> but it's going to be a popular one
<stdin> LjL: no, I tested it myself, only removed KDE4 packages
<stdin> and all kde4 package do need to be removed before RC1 installs
<jdong> stdin: have you tested that grep against all the description tags in Packages.gz of Gutsy main restricted universe multiverse?
<jdong> stdin: it would be awful it if managed to match something else and purged some other package
<LjL> !brokenkde4 is <reply> If you're trying to install KDE4 RC1 but getting errors about dependencies or files being overwritten, make sure you remove ALL of the KDE4 beta packages first. Try this in a !terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime »
<stdin> jdong: erm, well no, I do see your point
<PriceChild> Hey pitoow, how can we help?
<PriceChild> LjL, seems like zim doesn't wanna talk.
<jdong> stdin: hopefully users have enough common sense to read apt's output before saying yes :D
<pitoow> sorry
<LjL> stdin: i'll add it but there's some regex problem with the bot and that factoid
<stdin> jdong: but not many that apt-cache show have "KDE 4 " that aeren't KDE 4 packages
<pitoow> portuguese only
<stdin> LjL: yeah, I had to use !no to get it to forward
<PriceChild> !pt | pitoow 
<ubotu> pitoow: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> stdin: added
<stdin> jdong: in fact only okular and koffice2 would match that 
<jdong> stdin: from an initial look I wouldn't expect it to match many erroneous packages :)
<stdin> LjL: thanks, I can get on with building the rest of RC1
<jdong> I'd guessl ike a 1 in 25,000 chance :)
<stdin> jdong: well the users are using my PPA, and they'll get a svn konversation build anyway :p
<jdong> :)
<PriceChild> Uuuu zim speaks!
<stdin> and a new version of qtcurve, and smplayer
<PriceChild> LjL, ok to lift ban if he agrees it won't happen again?
<LjL> PriceChild: yes
<PriceChild> sorted
<PriceChild> Is r2d2 serious?
<PriceChild> Ok I call troll..
<PriceChild> r2d2 is now known as donkeyofdarkness fyi
<jdong> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> bit laggy :/
<stdin> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<PriceChild> wow....
<PriceChild> I got told.
<jdong> lol
<jdong> !lagger is What's a lagger but the mispelling a really good drink?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: !lagger is What's a lagger but the mispelling a really good drink?
<jdong> (kidding) :D
<jdong> of a.
<jdong> grr maybe I've had one too many of those
<Seeker`> jdong: Thats a bit of a typo for "cider"
<jdong> I'm not the decider of.... *urgh* forget it too many puns for one day
<PriceChild> wow.... jdong is all punned out?!
<jdong> PriceChild: that'd be a first, no? :)
<PriceChild> what is the world coming to
<jdong> PriceChild: I just wrote like 3 pages worth of revised backports documentation, my typing fingers are tired
<PriceChild> <alber1> i made a group called firefox then, sudo chown :firefox /usr/bin/firefox, but chown doesn't have any effect... why is this?
<PriceChild> hmmm time for bed
<jdong> wow. This guy is amazing.
<PriceChild> jdong, who?
<jdong> PriceChild: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<jdong> PriceChild: the guy who wrote that thread and maintains the mentioned repo
<PriceChild> good amazing?
<jdong> PriceChild: not only has he agreed to put inthe disclaimer that his repo isn't officially supported without a single hassle
<jdong> PriceChild: but he has also taken an initiative to write a wiki page to outline the impact of 3rd part software
<jdong> it's rare to find people so cooperative these days :-/
<PriceChild> pretty amazing
<jdong> yeah.
<jdong> it's definitely a good boost after the -devel-discuss getdeb megathread
<PriceChild> I've spent the last hour in back and forth PMs (shut up) with two people over infractions and the jail
<PriceChild> *wonders why he doesn't use ppas etc*
<PriceChild> Grrr and they still haven't cleared my ppa :(
<jdong> PriceChild: :(
<PriceChild> i openned an answer question for it
<PriceChild> they deleted the binaries from the latest build immediately
<crdlb> probably because of the bad PR the PPA system got with that stupid compiz-core bug :)
<PriceChild> then said it was on a cron and it wouldn't be cleared till 03:00 and many days later they still haven't replied to my answer or anything :/
<jdong> PriceChild: why not go into #launchpad and poke?
<PriceChild> tried a time or two iirc but no answer
<PriceChild> Will try tomorrow during work hours utc
<Hobbsee> crdlb: compiz core?
<Hobbsee> hang on, let me read
<crdlb> the problem with Amaranth's compiz PPA for feisty
<crdlb> where compiz-core would never stop wanting to upgrade
<PriceChild> ahh
<Hobbsee> ohhhh.
<Hobbsee> yes, they found that bug, and it was in the publishing section.
<Hobbsee> it was only found recently though.
<Hobbsee> i wonder if it got fixed
<Hobbsee> ppa people are busy.  but they may well need a LP admin to do it.
 * Hobbsee wonders if she coudl do it
<Hobbsee> awn is in hardy now, too, i see
<Hobbsee> oh, i see
<Hobbsee> no, i cant.
<Hobbsee> but why hasnt it nuked the package record, too?
<jdong> Hobbsee: I saw the accepted mail
<Hobbsee> of?
<jdong> awn.
<jdong> I think I built it too locally. But the memory's a blur.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<jdong> someone watch WhisperKiller in #ubuntu, they're providing instructions on manually installing fglrx and it looks like a freaking disaster
<jdong> I'm in the middle of intense homework right now and dont' have time to explain this
<jdong> but they're gonna get LRM mismatch and he's ending up with an unbootable X down this road
<crdlb> thankfully fglrx will boot without the kernel module
<crdlb> unlike nvidia's
<crdlb> ... driver
<jdong> crdlb: agreed
<jdong> it's unfortunate nvidia could not implement a fallback in a similar way.
<crdlb> supposedly fglrx can even work with the mesa libGL now
<jdong> wouldn't be surprised
<jdong> it' uses the DRI stack anyway
<JanC> AFAIK fglrx uses mesa libGL in hardy  ?  ツ
<crdlb> that's fantastic :)
<crdlb> you have no idea how many times I've fixed peoples computers by having them remove fglrx
<crdlb> because they installed it while using radeon (or intel sometimes O_o)
<jdong> lol
<jdong> everyone wants fglrx!
<jdong> :D
<JanC> I have seen a lot of problems from people installing fglrx/nvidia drivers that don't come with Ubuntu...   :-/
<jdong> JanC: agreed
<jdong> quite honestly I think a lot of that is Ubuntu's fault with our LRM system
<JanC> you know "I saw this blog post fro ma guy that seemed to know what he was doing"
<jdong> I've not seen any other distro with a persistently respawning kernel module system
<crdlb> LRM is really fragile :(
<jdong> apparently it's because of legal reasons or something
<jdong> but I'm not convinced, there's GOT to be a better way
<jdong> I don't blame users at all, even experienced users from other distros, for falling into this trap with manually installed video drovers
<jdong> the idea that LRM will persistently override your kernel modules with its own versions sounds simply ludicrous to a non-Ubuntu user
<JanC> actually, it's possible to have locally compiled modules in Ubuntu now, AFAIK
<jdong> JanC: last I checked depmod's path thing places volatile before everything still.
<jdong> JanC: you must blacklist the associated restricted driver in /etc/default/l-r-m-common
<jdong> which is a ubuntu-ism.
<jdong> no other distro comes close to this level of insanity
<JanC> well, that's not too complicated either?
<crdlb> it's extremely prone to bugs
<jdong> JanC: no it's not *complicated*, but is it intuitive?
<crdlb> for a while, "nv" failed to match nvidia_new
<JanC> anyway, 99% of the people that I had to help after installing drivers themselves actually didn't need them...
<jdong> JanC: there are definitely, however, cases where a manual install is the only solution
<jdong> JanC: for example all AMD dual core users with nvidia mobo chipsets and nvidia cards who want to run compiz
<crdlb> such as the gf8000's on feisty
<jdong> all our nvidia.ko's softlock the kernel on SMP.
<jdong> need the new beta driver
<JanC> well, that sounds like a bug then?
<jdong> but anyway that's a digression
<jdong> JanC: it is a bug but not ever going to be fixed in a stable release
<jdong> because we'll need nvidia-glx-new*er*
<JanC> eh, why not?
<jdong> JanC: each new release drops support for some older cards, causes various regressions, etc
<crdlb> ubuntu likes to port changes back to older releases
<jdong> cannot be QA'ed for a stable release
<crdlb> and you can't do that with proprietary drivers :(
<jdong> but anyway, back to my original point:
<JanC> can't go into modules-backports even ?
<crdlb> every nvidia release has a million regressions
<jdong> NO other distro makes installing graphics drivers by hand so cumbersome.
<jdong> it's only done by Ubuntu, and IMO unnecessary to be implemented in such an interruptive fashion
<jdong> what's next? Will Ubuntu filter all unofficial binaries out of /usr/bin and require you to set a binary_whitelist variable in /etc/default?
<JanC> well, every kernel upgrade that changes the kernel ABI would break your local-built driver anyway, right?
<jdong> JanC: yeah but that's expected
<jdong> JanC: what's not expected is when I reboot to the same kernel, UBuntu startup scripts dump its bundled nvidia drivers into the module load path and overrides the modules that worked last boot
<crdlb> jdong: lol I actually wouldn't be surpised by that
<JanC> jdong: "expected" by experienced users maybe...
<jdong> crdlb: lol I was thinking that myself
<jdong> JanC: well by expected I mean conforms to how all other distros will behave
<Hobbsee> jdong: only the closed source ones, of course.
<jdong> Hobbsee: right.
<JanC> I don't care about "other distro's"  ;)
<jdong> Hobbsee: but isn't linux-backports-modules guilty of this too? (nver looked)
<jdong> and l-b-m could definitely contain FOSS modules
<JanC> anyway, I can see a need for a way to make sure local modules keep working after system updates
<Hobbsee> no idea
<Hobbsee> i have a free driver :)
<JanC> Hobbsee: so have I -- I assembled this system to be 100% free :-)
 * crdlb has ath_hal :(
<crdlb> sooo close :p
<JanC> this http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Core2Duo/G33/C2SBA+II.cfm mobo is cool  ツ
<JanC> crdlb: ath = atheros or what?
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> it's open source except for the hal that talks to the hw itself
<crdlb> they claim it's because the chips can go outside of FCC regulations so they can't open it
<JanC> ah, that's what Intel claims about ipw3xxx too
<jdong> crdlb: that's being resolved though
<jdong> ath5k is going into the kernel
<crdlb> oh nice :)
<jdong> and I guess it's a moral concern I agree with
<jdong> there's some sensitive communicatiosn equipment (the US military I know runs some) in the range that a wifi card hardware can broadcast on
<JanC> jdong: it's a stupid thing
<jdong> meh there needs to be some way of regulating it
<jdong> just the unfortunate fact that software radios are defined in the drivers makes it a PITA for FOSS operating systems
<JanC> it asks userspace for a location to regulate local policy
<jdong> JanC: no I agree ipw3945d is utterly retarded, and that's why it's obsolete
<jdong> or in the process of becoming such by next release
<jdong> Intel has rewritten the driver because they don't feel ipw3945d is the right solution
<jdong> the new iwl3945 driver only uses a binary firmware/microcode like almost every other card out there, and completely FOSS drivers with no regulator daemon
<JanC> well, every attempt to regulate WiFi based on location (e.g. US vs. Europe) is flawed
<jdong> JanC: I'd at least like it regulated to somewhere CLOSE to wifi frequencies, wouldn't you say?
<JanC> it doesn't matter if that happens in a userspace daemon or in firmware
<jdong> I'd rather not make it as easy as 3 lines of source code to make a generic 2-10GHz radio transmitter.
<JanC> jdong: the main problem is that WiFi frequencies differ between countries
<jdong> which I've heard from OpenBSD folks that Atheros lets you do
<jdong> JanC: AFAIK they are all within designated spectrums though, 2.4+/-0.2Ghz, 5.8+/- similar range...
<jdong> JanC: the most I've seen them deviate is another 100MHz above what the USA allows in 2.4's range
<JanC> jdong: you know what's the funniest thing?
<jdong> yes?
<jdong> or no?
<JanC> this frequency range is open for amateur radio  ;)
<jdong> JanC: yes but you need one of them license thingies to operate one of those things
<JanC> and they have licenses for much larger broadcasting power than wifi allows
<jdong> I'd hope people with such licenses are more responsible with the technology
<JanC> so 1 licensed amateur radio-operator can easily destroy every WiFi network around their home
<jdong> I wouldn't doubt that
<jdong> radio communications are fragile by nature
<JanC> espacially if someone can transmit with 100x power or something like that  ;-)
<jdong> the biggest threat is at least here in the USA interfering with radio communications carries bigger penalties than rape or running someone over with your car.
<jdong> and that makes most people think twice before doign it
<JanC> well, in Europe, AFIAK, those frequencies are considered "free" for radio amateurs...
<jdong> interesting
<JanC> not that they are used a lot though, and I never got any issues  ツ
<JanC> well, it's what one radio amateur told me, so I didn't check that myself
<JanC> anyway, back on-topic... there probably should be a standard, documented way for third-party (local or not) module-packages to override official modules
<JanC> making this way documented will also make it easier to detect possible issues with it (e.g. a script could detect the existense of such modules)
<Tm_T> hellp
<Tm_T> hello even
<Tm_T> good morning too
<jdong> JanC: agreed -- LRM should have a heuristic that detects this situation (i.e. foreign module installed matching same name) and alert the user
<jdong> then again, now I'm just waving magic wands and Hobbsee is gonna come in here and beat me with her long pointy stick any moment :D
 * Hobbsee beats jdong
<Hobbsee> now, what am i beating you over?
<JanC> well, maybe there should just be pre-default module directory
<jdong> Hobbsee: waving my magic wand over LRM :)
<JanC> then any simple script could detect "duplicates"
<jdong> JanC: or LRM should simply not be first in line
<jdong> I don't know of a case where the LRM and regular module share the same name but LRM's provides more features
 * jdong just heard the words "add proprietary value" in his mind reading that back, and wants to strangle himself
<JanC> jdong: in the past there was a time when upstream fglrx just plain didn't work with Ubuntu  ;)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> JanC: history repeated itself on amd64 with latest release
<JanC> and Ubuntu fglrx had _binary_ patches in Ubuntu to get it to work
<jdong> yep
<jdong> which of course are illegal but *cough* shhhhh
<JanC> Canonical did have an e-mail from ATI that said "it's okay"
<jdong> oh ok, that changes it then
<Tm_T> permission to do illegalities?
<Tm_T> neat
<jdong> I know at the time I was warning people at the forums not to suggest things like that due to EULA violation
<JanC> it was nasty at least
<JanC> and only semi-official AFAIK
<JanC> anyway, about kernel modules, I'm happy that now at least it's possible to "backport" modules without having to build a new kernel  ;)
<JanC> it's something I proposed some time ago, and mdz made a blueprint from it  :-)
<jdong> yeah that is nice
<ubotu> Inverse called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Tm_T> nixternal: mmmm
<Tm_T> nixternal: you might like to keep an eye on #ubuntu
<Tm_T> lots of offtopic going on
<Tm_T> meh
<crdlb> >_<
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: sbuild is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-motu, persia said: ubotu: sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<Hobbsee> ubotu: sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<ubotu> But sbuild already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !sbuild
<ubotu> sbuild is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<Hobbsee> !no sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !sbuild
<ubotu> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-in, slytherin said: ubotu: what is medibuntu
<persia> Could someone please push ubotu back into #ubuntu-motu?  We've had an accidental overflow
 * elkbuntu wants to stab everyone who condones 'does anyone know anything about ubuntu and $other' questions
<elkbuntu> nalioth, LjL ^^ see persia's request please
<nalioth> elkbuntu: is ubotu here?
<Jucato> heh ubotu's only in #kubuntu :)
<nalioth> let it sync
<gnomefreak> nalioth: \sh made ubotu flood out
<gnomefreak> in motu
<nalioth> ah, there it is
<gary4gar> hello people!
<gnomefreak> yeah hes back in motu as well
<elkbuntu> nalioth, why does it seem that a 10 min sync is a little ... ridiculous
<gnomefreak> hi gary4gar 
<nalioth> elkbuntu: do you know how many channels the bot is in?
<gary4gar> gnomefreak, :)
<gnomefreak> ~18-20 afaik
<ubot3> Factoid 18-20 afaik not found
<elkbuntu> nalioth, it doesnt take *me* 10 mins to sync
<nalioth> try over 60, gnomefreak 
<nalioth> elkbuntu: but you're not contantly parsing _every_ line of text for !trigger words
<gnomefreak> ok that too
<gary4gar> gnomefreak, unmark yourself away :p
<gnomefreak> sorry ive been trying to go to bed but its already 5am
<nalioth> yeah, i've been staying up late, too
<elkbuntu> nalioth, so you're saying that ubotu parses text for triggers *more* than an irc client checks text for commands, color coding, etc etc etc?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: your irc client doesn't give a flip about anything but "elkbuntu" and the few other words you may have on highlight
<nalioth> the bots have to parse each line for b u g numbers and !triggers and then they have to fetch them and spout them off
<gary4gar> can i be unbaned from #ubuntu?
<gary4gar> in other words can my ban be cleared?
<gary4gar> elkbuntu, are you there?
<gary4gar> Please clear my ban, i wanna use my own name rather than using some other name
<nalioth> threatening to evade a ban isn't the best way to ask for it be removed
<gary4gar> nalioth, now man i didn't threatened anyone
<gary4gar> its just practical thing, that you can't restrict anyone on Internet 
<gary4gar> but i am saying that Please Please remove my ban
<gary4gar> so its a request not a threatening :S
<nalioth> you'll have to wait on the one who banned you, gary4gar 
<gary4gar> nalioth, frankly it was been long time so i don't remember you banned me
<gary4gar> :)
<nalioth> well, i'll help you out.  it wasn't me.
<gary4gar> nalioth, aah thanks for telling that :P
<elkbuntu> gary4gar, the discussion the other day when you were using the name gaurish, isnt so long ago, so dont even bother trying that
<gary4gar> elkbuntu, i have a weak memory but i vaguely remember that it was on 13th nov, and you said ban can be after a week
<elkbuntu> gary4gar, you should vaguely remember that I, and the person who banned you, LjL, said that you need to wait for LjL to decide when your ban will be listed and that it would be *at least* a week
<gary4gar> elkbuntu, ok leave it, i don't want to argue but surely i will come back later :P
<Tm_T> mmm
<Tm_T> meh meh
 * jussio1 hugs Tm_T
<Tm_T> I hope that was only a friendly hug
<jussio1> Tm_T: totta kai
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> yay!
<Mez> was sixsigma just kicked from any ubuntu channels?
<Mez> @btlogin
<Pici> Mez: did you get that message too? 
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> just wondering where it came from
<Tm_T> um?
<Mez> he doesnt seem to be in any channel I'm in atm
<Tm_T> like to share?
<Pici> --- Log opened Wed Nov 21 07:45:56 2007
<Pici> 07:45 >>>> Irssi: Starting query in freenode with sixsigma
<Pici> 07:45 <sixsigma> Free! Best Six Sigma Project Tutorial Just for you - Visit http://www.sixsigma123.net/
<Pici> --- Log closed Wed Nov 21 07:50:08 2007
<Mez> <sixsigma> Free! Best Six Sigma Project Tutorial Just for you - Visit http://www.sixsigma123.net/
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> lovely
<Mez> ah, #ubuntu isn't +s
<Mez> so probs a name call
<Mez> nalioth/etc, wanna do anything bout him
<Pici> Dave2, just saw you active in #freenode, can you scroll up here and take a look at this sixsigma fellow.
<Dave2> Pici, he's been noticed, thanks. (Thought he'd been dealt with already, but obviously not - I shall poke people again. Thanks for reminding me.)
<Pici> Dave2: Thanks :)
<livingdaylight> hi guys!
<livingdaylight> can someone test me and take me out of quarantine?
<livingdaylight> hello?
<livingdaylight> is there an op here?
<pleia2> livingdaylight: I can't help, but please hang around until someone who can shows up :)
<livingdaylight> pleia2: sanx
<livingdaylight> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit no pointers here for Opera-irc users, but i think i found it in preferences under Tools/Accounts
<Pici> livingdaylight: been tested yet?
<livingdaylight> Pici: nope
<Pici> Well, you look to be good.
<Pici> Hold on
<Pici> livingdaylight: unbanned, have fun.
<livingdaylight> Pici: gracias amigo
<livingdaylight> remember: we are because we all are! (or something like that)
<livingdaylight> hehe ...
<LjL> Pici: i think at the end of the day he deserves it... but i'm not sure how exactly you ended up banning him :P
<Pici> LjL: somehow I accidentally typed /ab d<tab> 
<Pici> instead of /lastlog
<LjL> Pici, given the million monkeys writing shakespeare etc...  you're a bunch of chimps with broken typewriters :P
<Pici> I'll take that as a compliment
<LjL> Pici, north america is certainly not a country, but it's almost one when talking about telephone numbering, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Numbering_Plan
<Pici> LjL: He asked "whats the country code for north america"
<LjL> Pici: well, in a way, the correct answer is "1". if for "north america" one considers the group of countries that are in the "north american" numbering plan
<LjL> that excludes mexico to begin with
<LjL> that "1" ("+1" if you prefer) is called a country code, even though it can dial out to more than one single country
<Pici> I always think of country codes as the two letter country designations, but then again I rarely/never call outside the country.
<LjL> Pici, but the two letter designations have nothing to do with phones. country codes *in telephony* are things starting with "+", where the meaning of "+" really depends on what country you're in (in italy it's 00 for instance, i believe it's 011 in north america), that allow you to dial out to other countries
<LjL> so to call italy from the US, you'd do 011 39, since +39 is italy's country code
<LjL> to call from italy to the US, i'd do 00 1, since +1 is "north america's" country code
<LjL> not a country, but +1 is still a "country code" in telephony speak
<elkbuntu> australia came in 61st place with that numbering
<elkbuntu> we got ripped off :(
<LjL> to be exact, even the +39 "country code" doesn't really refer to one country
<LjL> it dials out to italy *and* to the vatican :)
<LjL> and i'd have though to San Marino too, but wikipedia doesn't say that
<LjL> elkbuntu: but it's not really the "61st place", they go by zones. +6x is southern asia and oceania according to wp
<LjL> +3x is europe (and so is +4x)
<elkbuntu> LjL, i know... it's just fun to say that
<LjL> wp also lists the various areas in the NANP as separate "country codes", but that's cheating really. the country code is +1.
<LjL> the three digits that follow are really a local area code
<LjL> no matter the country
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: How can we help you?
<Tm_T> +358 is Finland <3
<LjL> elkbuntu: you could say that you came in the first place, given you're "1" in your geographical area which is "6" :)
<elkbuntu> yay!!!!
<LjL> Tm_T, try to understand... nobody calls finland :P
<elkbuntu> who got 69? :Þ
<Tm_T> LjL: I do
<WaltzingAlong> Pici: greetings. here to propose that the ubotu reply to the kubuntu !compiz also points to the compiz wiki at http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/  since questions like 'how do i get the cube' are answered there
<LjL> elkbuntu: +69 800 o4o
<elkbuntu> lol
<LjL> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> !compiz-#kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: You dont think that the channel is enough?
<LjL> WaltzingAlong, the stuff in the factoids should really only refer to what's officially supported... under Kubuntu, nothing is really officially supported, so it's a bit embarrassing to decide... but, if anything (if it's not a hack), it should be added to the wiki
<LjL> and yeah, if one wants to do fancier things, they should ask in the right channel instead
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: anyway, remember that you can just PM ubotu and say "something is blah", we'll see the proposed entry
<WaltzingAlong> sure it is enough to point people to the compiz fusion channel. and first reply there is to check the wiki
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: ok thanks for the info
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: i think it would be best if you put wiki.compiz-fusion.org at the end of the help.ubuntu.com wiki page, in a "Further reading" or "External links" section (not sure what the standard for calling sections like that is on the ubuntu wiki, to be honest)
<LjL> (could ask in #ubuntu-doc)
<WaltzingAlong> ok. it was in response to kubuntu users seeing the videos with the cube, expecting compiz to be the cube, then asking how to get the cube working.
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: well the correct thing to say is that compiz is *not* the cube, but a window manager that uses the composite extension of X in order to handle window management using 3D hardware acceleration, while in addition providing (by means of plugins) various "special effects" that can be installed and enabled, with further help in #compiz-fusion
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: ok so ubotu could have a !cube-#kubuntu reply with just that? :D
<LjL> !composite is <reply> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !cube is <alias> composite
<LjL> WaltzingAlong: ^
<WaltzingAlong> LjL: thanks
<LjL> long factoid to be used sparingly especially in #ubuntu ... PMs ftw
<Pici> indeed.
<WaltzingAlong> will do
<LjL> added also "See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »". didn't add the opposite (i.e. a link to !composite from !effects and !compiz) on purpose.
<Tm_T> isaz: hi, how can we help you?
<jussi01> Tm_T: hahahahah
<jussi01> obviously not much
<Tm_T> okie, off ->
<OldPink> Can I request being unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<OldPink> I was banned for repeating ubotu's "Kylie Minogue pitied Mr. T and now she has cancer" joke
<OldPink> And laughing at it
<OldPink> If it wasn't put there, I wouldn't laugh. You put it there to be funny. 
<Mez> @btlogin
<ubotu> An error has occurred and has been logged.
<Mez> @btlogin
<Mez> You'll have to wait for seveas to return for that, but with your ban evasion, and a few other things, I'd dooubt it
<OldPink> That wasn't ban evasion
<OldPink> I didn't know of ubuntu-ops, and used /msg to contact Seveas many times, but he failed to respond
<OldPink> Hence, I was forced to get back on. I didn't evade, I called myself the same nick, it was clearly me, just to tell Seveas to check his PMs
<OldPink> I then went in #ubuntu and asked how to contend an offtopic ban, and people told me of ubuntu-ops
<OldPink> When banned, you should be notified of ubuntu-ops, who banned you, where to contact them, and how long the ban will last, surely
<PriceChild> ubotu, btlogin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about btlogin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> tracker is up forme.
<PriceChild> Pici, it is... just me being silly
<OldPink> Damn Seveas. Banned me for repeating a ubotu @t joke. That's just lame.
<Pici> I'm pretty sure that was just icing on the cake.
<OldPink> It's not even icing though. If ubotu can say it, we should be able to say it
<PriceChild> OldPink, I notice you were banned/muted the day before though...
<OldPink> Was I?
<Pici> I think the timestamps are bit weird on that issue.
<OldPink> I mean, I don't even know how long it lasts! If it was a day or so, maybe fair enough, but come on.
<Pici> Bans do not auto-expire
<OldPink> So it's when Seveas just happens to remember?! 
<ubotu> In ubotu, WaltzingAlong said: reinstalling is not really the answer
<Pici> !bot > WaltzingAlong
<PriceChild> OldPink, lets just be patient and wait for him to return please.
<mneptok> reinstalling really is the answer. dude ... wait ... what was the question?
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: can we help you? again?
<WaltzingAlong> Pici: i just received the message from you "[19:27] <Ubotwo> Pici wants you to know: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots" ; this was in response to the earlier issue about the cube and compiz
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: Thats because:  <ubotu> In ubotu, WaltzingAlong said: reinstalling is not really the answer
<WaltzingAlong> Pici: ah ok. that went into the wrong window. thanks
<Pici> WaltzingAlong: sure thing
<stdin> hmm, how come Ubotwo sent that and not ubotu
<Pici> He probably got both
<PriceChild> stdin, ubotwo is muted in here... but still hears commands
<PriceChild> and tries to react
<PriceChild> best we address ubotu with his name rather than ! where possible i guess
<stdin> when using > yeah
<ompaul> ubotwo you hate this :)
<OldPink> I'll be right back :) 
 * ompaul cringes
<OldPink> Still no sign of seveas?
<OldPink> He hasn't used op powers for 3d 6h 57m 32s   
<ubotu> Angeltronix called the ops in #ubuntu-ni ()
<OldPink> There are only like 6 people in there though?
<OldPink> Please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic? 
<PriceChild> OldPink, @t isn't availiable from -offtopic is it?
<OldPink> Yes?
<OldPink> Until then, then it was disabled
<OldPink> I don't know if it's been re-abled
<OldPink> I think it was disabled everywhere though
<Pici> PriceChild: Seveas had turned it on for a little bit, then turned it off.
<PriceChild> Pici, ahhh
<Pici> PriceChild: Can we help you?
<Pici> er
<profanephobia> how can i hide my ip address?
<PriceChild> !register | profanephobia 
<Pici> I thought I fixed that tab complete before pressing enter...
<ubotu> profanephobia: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ubotu> joerlend called the ops in #ubuntu-no ()
<profanephobia> PriceChild, im registered pricey
<PriceChild> profanephobia, follow that (linked nick and email) then ask for an unafillitated cloak in #freenode
<profanephobia> oh
<profanephobia> ok
<profanephobia> PriceChild, btw assassins creed is amazing
<PriceChild> I've only heard bad things.;
<PriceChild> OldPink, Im' feeling generous, gimme a little to look over the logs fully.
<PriceChild> have only glanced over til now
<OldPink> PriceChild: Thanks
<PriceChild> Ok cool I think I've got a reasonable idea of everything that happenned.
<PriceChild> OldPink, #ubuntu-offtopic is a channel for idle chatter. However it still has guidelines.
<PriceChild> Nickspam, botabuse etc. are still "not good".
<PriceChild> Ban evasion is still not good.
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Please read that OldPink ^ then say when done.
<OldPink> Sure
<OldPink> PriceChild: Done
<PriceChild> That was very quick.
<OldPink> You know that thing about /away is wrong
<PriceChild> Pardon?
<OldPink> I just tried it. Being away doesn't stop the message being sent to the channel
<OldPink> Nor alert you that the user is away
<OldPink> At least on my client? The only way I can see if someone is away is by doing /whois
<OldPink> Whereas on the link you sent me it says: "when someone uses your name they are told you are away and the channel is not disturbed."
<PriceChild> open a query with me, then direct a message to me, either in this channel or in pm
<PriceChild> (i am /away)
<OldPink> I'll do both...
<OldPink> PriceChild: Hello
<PriceChild> you should get a little message saying I am away?
<OldPink> Ah, there was an auto message on the /msg one. I'd never encountered that, sorry. 
<OldPink> Just tried it on myself and nothing happened, must've just needed two people 
<OldPink> On the one starting with "PriceChild:" nothing happened, though
<PriceChild> So there we go.
<OldPink> Sorry :) Did read it though. 
<PriceChild> Ok so to sum up... nickspam, botabuse, "colourful" (with a 'u' jdong) language and telling other users to "shut up" is not acceptable?
<OldPink> Yes :) 
<PriceChild> If you are muted, you should assume it a temporary measure to get you to calm down. If he wanted you out the channel for good, he would have removed and banned you.
<PriceChild> OldPink, seen as it has been a week, I have removed the ban. Please abide by the guidelines your have read at all times whilst in Ubuntu channels.
<OldPink> PriceChild: Thank you :) 
<PriceChild> OldPink, anything else we can help you with here?
<OldPink> No thanks :) 
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1196 users present
<FloodBot2> Synced to #ubuntu, 1200 users present
<FloodBot3> Synced to #ubuntu, 1199 users present
<nixternal> wth is this all about?
<crdlb> LjL's new toy :)
<nixternal> heh, floodbot is doing exactly what it name says :)
<LjL> yeah. they have a problem with +v i suspect
 * Mez slaps floodbot
<LjL> let see if it does it again in... 5 seconds
<LjL> yes
<LjL> nalioth: kill the bot, i have no idea why but it's thinking the other bots are being kept opped
<Mez> LjL, you playing?
<LjL> Mez, nixternal, these bots should end up opped in #ubuntu eventually, so they have to be trialled and monitored here for a while
<Mez> they set quite a high limit ;)
<nixternal> what is the purpose of them? prevent ctcp floods or all types of floods?
<Mez> join floods
<LjL> Mez, yes, initially they set a very high limit (users+30 currently), it's a safety measure
<nalioth> nixternal: are you familiar with 'debhelper' in #debian ?
<ompaul> when they has skillz we will see them 
<ompaul> :)
<nixternal> nalioth: yes
<LjL> Mez: well, also ctcp floods actually
<nalioth> nixternal: same thing
<LjL> and they can also auto-banforwards exploit victims
<Mez> 1209 = 47 + 30?
<LjL> Mez, nope, they *are* in #ubuntu and using the amount of users from there
<ompaul> Mez, look at #ubuntu 
<LjL> they're just changing the limit in here instead of doing it in there
<nixternal> nalioth: so floodbot will help me create packages :p
<Mez> ah... lol - kk
 * ompaul desks heads
 * ompaul makes mez collide with a desk
<nalioth> we've been trialing them in a private channel for a while, and now we'll watch them here (and polish them some more)
 * Mez headdesks wall
<ompaul> sore head party
<nalioth> nixternal: whatever the bot in #debian is that monitors the channel levels
 * Mez dances
<nixternal> oh
<Mez> I'm hungry
<nixternal> derr, OK
 * Mez goes and grabs a tin of tuna
<nixternal> heh, I was thinking of dh_* :)
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1175 users present
<Seeker`> is it the same type of bot as ubotu?
<LjL> Seeker`: no, it's no type of bot, it's custom code
<Seeker`> ooh, scary
<LjL> it's based on metabot... but then again metabot is custom code
<LjL> ok, now that they've finished joining (and hopefully last time's bug is fixed), only one will stay opped, and then it'll start to set a limit. initially, it will change it every minute, so causing a little more spam again
<Seeker`> am I allowed to ask why there are 3 of them?
<LjL> after it's settled, it will only change the limit when the situation in #ubuntu actually warrants it
<LjL> Seeker`: backup. we don't want a dangling limit to be left on, and we want to ensure the limit is removed ASAP on netsplits
<nalioth> Seeker`: backup bots
<LjL> nalioth: your bot never gets +o :P
<nalioth> Seeker`: programmed to jump in the captains seat if the seat goes empty
<Seeker`> what is the logic behind x+30? are the floods usually that bad?
<LjL> Seeker`: they can be much worse than that... but anyway, the limit is not x+30, it's x+11
<LjL> Seeker`: they *initially* set it at +30, when they join, just in case they're coming back from a dead server or such things
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<nalioth> Seeker`: these bots have been designed to not bother normal users in the least
<LjL> which they hopefully achieve, but in case they don't, that's why they're provisionally here so that y'all can check that they're doing their job correctly :)
<Seeker`> how do they determine when "the situation in #ubuntu actually warrents it"?
<LjL> Seeker`: if there are more than 4 users than at the previous checks, or there are less than 7 users, then the limit is changed. otherwise it's left alone.
<PriceChild> *7 users less
<LjL> yeah that
<LjL> i'm tempted to say "more than 4 users joined" and "more than 7 users parted", but that's not accurate
<Seeker`> so there is a limit of 11 people / minute joining if noone parts
<LjL> [00:41:46] --> xargon has joined this channel (n=faggot@cpe-065-188-037-042.sc.res.rr.com).
<LjL> joined #gentoo as well
<LjL> Seeker`: yes. i have gathered some statistics, and that's got almost 0% probability of happening
<LjL> actually, there's about 0% probability that more than 7 new users join
<LjL> (in one minute)
<LjL> "join" always meaning that nobody parts, or n_joins - n_parts if you prefer
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> does that mean that you could end up with a slow drop in users, leaving the limit much higher than the number of users?
<Seeker`> i.e. net change of -3 every minute
<nalioth> Seeker`: no, the channel is monitored and adjusted
<LjL> Seeker`: nope, because after more than 7 have left since the last time the limit was adjusted, the limit is changed
<LjL> if more than 7 users part *every minute*, then the limit could stay much higher
<LjL> but that just won't happen
<LjL> unless everybody switches to Gentoo in a day or two :P
<Seeker`> heh
<LjL> at most, the limit will be x+18, unless the bots are in "safe" mode (like when they join, x+30)
<nalioth> Seeker`: and don't worry, it is only set to ban you from #ubuntu on days that end in 'y'
 * nalioth runs
<LjL> :>
<Seeker`> nalioth doesn't like me :(
<LjL> now for instance, i'm not entirely sure why it changed from 1173 to 1167
<nalioth> Seeker`: nah, i don't like anybody
<LjL> ah yes it actually did it right.
<Seeker`> LjL: so do you have a nice graph of how many popele there are in #ubuntu over the course of the day?
<LjL> Seeker`: no, i have a graph that says how likely it is that the amount of users changes by N over the course of one minute
<Seeker`> hmm
<LjL> information about the total number of users isn't logged by most clients
<LjL> but i don't even really need it
<PriceChild> LjL, btw.... if we manually deop the opped one... will they mind? What happens?
<LjL> PriceChild: they won't care, and they'll stay all deopped
<PriceChild> ok cool
<nalioth> PriceChild: you'll just lose their functionality
<LjL> of course they'll reop if they feel the need to set -l
<PriceChild> Was just wondering whether they'd do the whole fight for ops thing... but if they don't then good :)
<LjL> PriceChild: they'll fight for ops when they go into emergency/safe mode
<LjL> actually, one minute after going there
<LjL> little demonstration...
<LjL> debuglag
<FloodBot1> Artificially lagging by 88 seconds due to debug command
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-22
<LjL> (by the way, commands like the one above are logged, and i urge you *not* to use them :)
<PriceChild> LjL, Any chance of only getting them listenning to ubuntu cloaks or so?
<LjL> PriceChild, those debug commands will be removed completely when they get operational
<PriceChild> k
<LjL> and if someone without an ubuntu cloak somehow gets to know about them and uses them, well, we have plenty of free slots in the ban list :P
<Seeker`> so anyone *with* an ubuntu cloak can use it and not be banned?
<LjL> i didn't say that...
<LjL> i said i urge you all to not use them :P
<nalioth> Seeker`: the bots will need 0 interaction once they're polished and rolling
 * Seeker` doesn't have an ubuntu cloak
<PriceChild> Seeker`, really doesn't matter...
<PriceChild> I was confused earlier.
<LjL> Seeker`, the idea is, you use them, i LART you, ubuntu cloak or not :>
<Seeker`> PriceChild: only earlier?
<Seeker`> LjL:  :P
<PriceChild> cs lart Seeker` 
<PriceChild> gah damn / key.... just too far
<Seeker`> woo for laziness!
 * Seeker` wonders if he should bother applying for membership
<mneptok> woo for laziness! (x2)
<Seeker`> is there any benifit?
<LjL> you get a shiny email address, a shiny cloak
<Seeker`> hmm...shiny
<Seeker`> sounds tempting
<nalioth> and increased responsibility
<LjL> he asked about benefits
<Seeker`> nalioth: What responsibility will it give?
<nalioth> Seeker`: it won't give any.  it will expect it
<Seeker`> what expectations will there be then?
<nalioth> for you to be an upstanding example of Ubuntu Community Member
<PriceChild> Abide by the Codes of Conduct
 * Seeker` tries to do that anyway
 * ajmitch does that most days
<ajmitch> or at least I try to
<Seeker`> both of those things seem to be a subset of "behaving like a reasonable, decent person"
<ajmitch> so, you need a significant & sustained contribution to Ubuntu in some fashion to get membership - I'm fairly sure you'll have that
<Seeker`> ajmitch: I wrote mootbot, I'm an op in -uk, and i hang around in here
<ajmitch> put your name forward on the CC agenda then & try & turn up at a meeting
<Seeker`> is that enough to get membership?
<Pici> Or show up at a meeting and watch who gets membership and what their qualifcations are
<LjL> or get a gmail account, that's notoriously more l33t than an ubuntu account, and just respect the CoC anyway
<no0tic> lol
<Seeker`> :O
<Seeker`> LjL: I'm already l337 enough
<LjL> =)
<PriceChild> I bet mneptok's been reading up on channel modes for the past couple of hours trying to figure out how to make that joke.... :P
<LjL> hah
 * Seeker` writes C and Assembler for fun (and, someday, profit)
 * LjL suspects mneptok is now thinking of a revenge
<PriceChild> LjL, erm... why haven't the floodbots changed the limit :P
<LjL> PriceChild, they keep track of limits *they* set, not that someone else sets
<PriceChild> ah right
<LjL> they'll change it when the number of users in #ubuntu changes enough
<Seeker`> wouldn't it be a good idea to monitor the current +l?
<Seeker`> rather than rely on an internal representation
<LjL> Seeker`: why? if an op sets a different +l, they'll have their reasons
<Seeker`> but it will be reverted by the bot as soon as the number of users changes by x
<Seeker`> where x is small
<LjL> well yes
<LjL> if the op doesn't want that to happen, they can deop the bot
<nalioth> and the bot will reop
<nalioth> and it'll be a nice tug-o-war
<PriceChild> nalioth, they don't
 * ajmitch spots a mneptok 
<PriceChild> LjL, said... :P
<PriceChild> *waits a little*
<LjL> nalioth, they only reop if they smell an emergency, otherwise they won't
 * mneptok ducks behind a nalioth 
 * Seeker` wonders what emergencies smell like
<LjL> well
<LjL> they smell like...
<LjL> this
<PriceChild> Whats to stop someone flooding off a floodbot?
<PriceChild> and then flooding #ubuntu
<PriceChild> *wonders how easy that is
<LjL> PriceChild, they don't reply to CTCPs, they mostly don't reply to anything
<Seeker`> if a floodbot is flooded off, then the limit will remain the same
<Seeker`> so it will stop lots of people joining
<PriceChild> Seeker`, no.... the limit is removed
<LjL> Seeker`: no, because the other bots will get +o and set -l
<PriceChild> Seeker`, see above
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Well, it depends on whether the flood one or many
<Seeker`> s/the/they
<LjL> Seeker`, feel free to try to flood them
<LjL> (NOT using the debug commands, that's cheating, and those will disappear)
<Seeker`> where are they hosted>/
<LjL> Seeker`: like i'd tell you :)
<Seeker`> LjL: I meant is it a personal net connection? or somewhere with a "proper" connection?
<LjL> Seeker`: somewhere.
<nalioth> PriceChild: they're not irc bots at all.
<PriceChild> nalioth, pardon?
<Seeker`> LjL: If its a personal net connection, it would probably be easier to DOS the bots rather than flood them
<LjL> Seeker`: if you know what host they're on perhaps.
<nalioth> PriceChild: the bots can't be attacked directly as they are not irc aware (like an irc client or supybot)
<PriceChild> ahhhh ok
<PriceChild> so you would need to know their ip to directly attack them?
<nalioth> PriceChild: only by flooding their hosts
<PriceChild> and then they're just as vulnerable as anyone else
<LjL> PriceChild, maybe there is some way to flood them, but i can't think of any. people are generally flooded off IRC using CTCPs
<Seeker`> does PING go via the IRC servers, or directly to the hosts?
<LjL> but these bots don't reply to CTCPs
<nalioth> but there are multiple bots on multiple hosts
<PriceChild> I know how irc works.... honestly :)
<Seeker`> i.e. Can you find the IP by sending CTCP pings to the host, and monitoring the outgoing packets for a destination IP?
<LjL> PriceChild, i'm just saying, i can't think of a way to flood them, given they don't reply to CTCPs. i might be wrong and there could be some trick. feel free to try and find one, it'll only be useful to know.
<LjL> Seeker`, CTCP is just PRIVMSG
<LjL> (or NOTICE)
<LjL> nothing fancy, just an IRC message
<Seeker`> so it goes via the servers then
<LjL> course
<Seeker`> hmm#
<PriceChild> Haha....
<stdin> only dcc goes client<->client
<PriceChild> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_floods
<PriceChild> first image on the right... Flameviper
<Seeker`> ok, could you do what I suggested with DCC?
<stdin> Seeker`: no, they'd have to accept the dcc connection (via ctcp)
<nalioth> Seeker`: these floodbots are written in php.  they do not conform to any irc standards
<LjL> says you >:
<nalioth> they do a single task and once they get polished and into #ubuntu for real, they'll not be accessible from irc at all
<Seeker`> nalioth: I was wondering if there was a "trick" to find out the IP address of someone that is cloaked
<nalioth> Seeker`: no tricks.
<stdin> wouldn't be much point in a cloak otherwise :p
<LjL> well, if "someone" accepts DCCs...
<Seeker`> stdin: No system is perfect
 * Seeker` doesn't know a huge amount about the inner workings of irc...yet
<LjL> it's nothing special. what you type in the client is roughly the actual underlying protocol.
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> is there anything I can learn about to be more "useful"?
<stdin> multi-user telnet
<nalioth> Seeker`: learning is useful in itself
<Seeker`> nalioth: agreed, but are there any specific topics that would make me more useful here?
<PriceChild> Nothing really... just doing stuff.
<PriceChild> Its not like jobs get done in this channel...
<PriceChild> We just make decisions, and talk about things.
<ajmitch> yes, 'things' :)
<PriceChild> stuff, things, you know what I mean.
 * Seeker` does "stuff" then
 * mneptok stuffs Hobbsee with things
<Pici> :o
<mneptok> "context is for wusses." - mneptok, on the Canonical quotes page
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee smacks mneptok
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> I really should go to bed - I have a lecture to be in in 7 hours.
<Seeker`> But bed is so far away
<FloodBot2> !ops | Mass join
<FloodBot2> !ops | Mass join
<ubotu> In ubotu, nikosA said: What is that?
<ubotu> AndrewB called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> _zach_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> Ashfire908 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<AndrewB> /mode +d *w00t*
<AndrewB> it will help
<Hobbsee> let me join the fricking channel, you idiots.
<Hobbsee> ah well.
<nalioth> please use +r and +R
<nalioth> +m and +i are to be used only in extreme circumstances
<stdin> good test for the floodbots, you know they detect the mas-joins
<nixternal> umm, who made Pelo and op in #ubuntu?
<nixternal> never heard of him before, and he doesn't seem to understand what is going on
<nalioth> nixternal: didn't you get the memo?
<nixternal> can't say that I did
<nixternal> or it is in the queue with the other 200 emails
<nalioth> my question is "why isn't pelo in here?"
<Pici> Probably because he disconnected..
<Pici> ..but he should have been in here before that, yes.
<nalioth> Pici: no, he was in #ubuntu during this attack, but not here at all.
<Pici> nalioth: I know. 
<AndrewB> Pelo a new op?
<Pici> apparently.
<nalioth> AndrewB: yes
 * AndrewB nods then goes to bed
<Hobbsee> had forgotten how nutty #ubuntu is
<LjL> uhm why did ubotu ignore floodbot calling
<crdlb> maybe it ignores ubuntu/bot/*
<LjL> as well as, why did the other floodbots set -l
<Pici> Why are you asking us? shouldnt you know this?
<crdlb> lol
<no0tic> LjL, has the number of users been under 1000?
<LjL> no0tic, shouldn't matter
<no0tic> if it happens should bot set -l or am I wrong?
<LjL> no0tic: no, it just won't set the limit below that
<no0tic> ok, sorry, just searching an explanation :)
<LjL> more likely just that the difference between limit and number of users got bigger than 50
<LjL> or 40, or whatever i've set it to now
<nalioth> yes, it exceeded 50
<LjL> ok then it's not a bug
<LjL> if the limit were actually set on #ubuntu, no -l would have been set
<LjL> since it would never have reached that difference in the first place
<LjL> otoh i still don't know why ubotu ignored the ops calls
<LjL> ah wait, ubotu probably has ubuntu/bot/* on ignore...
 * crdlb already said that :)
<LjL> oh sorry missed it, i was mostly scrolled up to read the limits that were set...
<LjL> that's a nuisance
<crdlb> add an exception :)
<LjL> dunno if it's possible
<crdlb> of course it is, the question is how much work will it be :)
<LjL> crdlb: i doubt seveas would be willing to change supybot's ignore code :)
<crdlb> :)
<crdlb> well you could ignore ubuntu/bot/ubot*
<LjL> ubotu is the only one that starts with ubot :)
<crdlb> ubotwo and ubot3?
<LjL> right, ubotwo's got an ubuntu cloak... ubot3 doesn't though
<LjL> but there are others anyway
<LjL> anyway, i'll check with seveas
<elkbuntu> LjL, is the floodbot doing the limiting based on #ubuntu's current numbers?
<nalioth> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, eboyjr said: !arp is <reply> ARP is an acronym for Address Resolution Protocol
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Spaceman3750 said: !no arp is <reply> Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) is the process by which computers resolve IP addresses to MAC addresses to address frames for transmission within the local area network (LAN)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, genii said: ubotu remember  arp is Address Resolution Protocol (ARP) is the process by which computers resolve IP addresses to MAC addresses to address frames for transmission within the local area network (LAN)
<nalioth> arp arp arp
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu (deleriumz)
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> [05:03] <deleriumz> im sorry bradv and pirate, i didnt know linux users were pussies   ^
<rob> how come floodbot1 is flooding the channel?
<crdlb> heh
<crdlb> it
<crdlb> 's running here as a test
<nalioth> rob: it only appears to be flooding because nobody is talking
<crdlb> when it's in production, those mode changes will happen in #ubuntu
<rob> I noticed, well at least it is aptly named I guess :)
<crdlb> where it will be dwarfed by the #u traffic :)
<rob> I'm guessing ljl owns that bot based on channel accesses
<nalioth> rob: he's coded it.  they are hosted on different servers
<rob> ah
<nalioth> rob: you did see there are 3 of 'em, right?
<rob> well yes I did, but was wondering who actually owned it as the details are pretty vague
<nalioth> it's hosted on mine, ljls and somebody elses box
<tnseditor1> hello
<nalioth> hi tnseditor1 
<tnseditor1> I am a new OP
<tnseditor1> and I am confused
<tnseditor1> my regular name should be tnseditor, but in xchat it says my nickname is already in use.
<tnseditor1> how do I fix that
<nalioth> tnseditor1: why are you in #ubuntu-ops ?
<nalioth>   /msg nickserv help ghost
<tnseditor1> I am trying to get help since I am new to being an op
<tnseditor1> I also forgot that command
<crdlb> would someone like to remind marko that #ubuntu is not a place for random ranting about such topics as UFS and sudo?
<nalioth> multiverse is a constant 
<ubotu> MasterShrek called the ops in #ubuntu (marko)
<crdlb> *sigh*
<ubotu> Varka called the ops in #ubuntu (marko)
<ubotu> multiverse called the ops in #ubuntu (marko)
<ubotu> Varka called the ops in #ubuntu (marko)
<Amaranth> rob: aww
<Amaranth> hey, you get a cooler force part message
<rob> he was a bit annoying :)
<Amaranth> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Amaranth> !-broadcom
<ubotu> broadcom is <alias> wifi - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 00:18:12
<Amaranth> !no broadcom is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubotu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Amaranth> !no broadcom is <alias> bcm43xx
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<zorglu> there is a troller on #kubuntu named "test_" 
<zorglu> not really an evil one, just to make you aware of it
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<zorglu> Mez: available to remove a troll from #kubuntu ?
<ubotu> jussi01 called the ops in #kubuntu (test_ is trolling)
<zorglu> well you got the info sleepy people :)
<Mez> yeah yeah, lemme get rid of lag first
<nalioth> nobody pays attention
<Mez> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jussi01> nalioth: nope, sadly... everyones sleeping
<jussi01> nalioth: happens sometimes in the morning - they need to get someone from gmt +2 or +3 
<Tm_T> laa
<nalioth> baa
<Gary> oink
<Amaranth> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.14~prepatch071011b-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 7791 kB, installed size 23060 kB
<Gary> is that floodBot in #ubuntu? (and just telling us here what it is doing?)
<Amaranth> no...
<Amaranth> and it's not telling you what is going on, that's the server telling you the bot has changed channel modes
<Amaranth> it's probably a test run to see how it handles #ubuntu traffic
<Gary> ahh, cool
<Gary> seems to change the channel mode a lot, but that'd be lost in #ubuntu though
<nalioth> yes, it's here for a test period
<nalioth> notice there are multiples for redundancy
<Gary> it'd help a lot
<nalioth> they're designed to pick up the slack if one lags off or splits
<FloodBot3> Artificially lagging by 26 seconds due to debug command
<nalioth> and all these outputs from the bot will be removed when it goes 'live'
<Amaranth> nixternal: Is the copyright on your blog post making fun of something? :P
<Tm_T> mmmh
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<Hobbsee> ...hi RichEd 
<RichEd> hi Hobbsee ... can you help with a "doh" question ?
<RichEd> i created #ubuntu-education some time ago ... but can't remember the password I used to register it
<RichEd> any idea how i recover it ? need to get op status to create a topic
 * Hobbsee curses whatever just hardlocked her system
<Hobbsee> RichEd: good question
<RichEd> Hobbsee: wasn't me :)
<RichEd> Hobbsee: but also bear with me on this logic ...
<RichEd> if the topic is "gone" that means the channel must have been empty at some stage
<Hobbsee> or that freenode died since you last tried it
<RichEd> does it then fall away, or does it stay registered ?
<Hobbsee> it's still registered
<RichEd> how do you find info about a channel ?
<Hobbsee> why do you need the channel password?
<Hobbsee>  /cs info #ubuntu-education
<RichEd> to op myself so I can set a topic
<Hobbsee> you don't need the channel p/w so you can set the topic
<Hobbsee> RichEd: you can op yourself with /op, in xchat, i think
<Hobbsee> the longhand way is /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-education RichEd 
<Hobbsee> you have enough power to add more ops, and to do so, you use /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-education add foobar 10
<Hobbsee> (or similar, i think that's the synatax)
<Hobbsee> -a
<Hobbsee> you would only need the channel password in the case of the channel becomming unregistered, etc, i think
<RichEd> okay
<PriceChild> RichEd, have you tried "/msg chanserv identify #ubuntu-education" without the password?
<PriceChild> It might just be linked to your nick instead of a password.
<RichEd> PriceChild: I'm sorted ... thanks to Hobbsee ... ta
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> pong
<Jucato> :)
<ikonia> assistanice in #ubuntu please "iank" starting to troll
 * Tm_T can't help
<ikonia> Tm_T: your rubbish then ;)
<ikonia> he's calmed down any how
<Tm_T> I am
<ikonia> floodbot ?
<PriceChild> ikonia, anti flood attack bots
<PriceChild> ikonia, they are doing here what they would do in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Just going to run it for a week perhaps in here, check there aren't any major problems.
<ikonia> PriceChild: thats quite clever
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (geezuz)
<PriceChild> ikonia, by flood, i mean join flood... not flood like just happenned :P
<ikonia> PriceChild: I got you ;)
<LjL> so did my bots behave tonight?
<LjL> well, tonight and this morning... and the part of the afternoon while i was sleeping?
<Tm_T> LjL: in which channels?
<Tm_T> and what bots
<LjL> the floodbots, in here
<Tm_T> ah
<Gary> LjL, they seemed to
<LjL> aside, i see from the logs, from nalioth trying to give a demonstration of automatic failover, and failing :)
<Gary> we could kick em to test it
<LjL> hm no they disregard kicks
<LjL> they need to quit, or lag
<LjL> Gary: here's your demonstration
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<Mez> hmmles-  spammage from floodbot
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> para in ops 200 line flood
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Para93)
<ubotu> fyrestrtr called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> tomaw: hi
<tomaw> hi
<ikonia> thanks
<Tm_T> tomaw: and welcome to our crew
<ubotu> ikonia called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> Slomo232 idiot in#ubuntu spamming
<ikonia> thank you 
<ikonia> Mez: thank you sorry
<ikonia> stand by on super_seag_sonic hedgohog for an outburst as he leaves
<Tm_T> how you did realname ban?
<Mez> Tm_T, Realname ban is +d I believe ;)
<Tm_T> thanks
<Mez> I just use /cs l for people like that
<Tm_T> any staffers on?
<AndrewB> drugs?
<Tm_T> AndrewB: not funny
<AndrewB> sorry..
<twoshadetod> How long does a ban typically last for using unacceptable language?
<PriceChild> Depends. What channel?
<twoshadetod> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> twoshadetod: depends how a banned person learns from it
<twoshadetod> Well I haven't been able to get in there for 2 weeks and I need help, so I guess I learned my lesson
<Tm_T> that doesn't mean it
<Tm_T> more, you agree what you have done is not right?
<twoshadetod> Hmm I don't know.  I "learned" you can't speak like that in the channel, it
<Tm_T> and you promise it won't happen again?
<twoshadetod> it's apparent now since I haven't been able to get in that if i use that language i will not be welcomed there
<Tm_T> true
<twoshadetod> yes i was wrong, and wont do it again
<Tm_T> I'm happy with, PriceChild?
<PriceChild> !guidelines | twoshadetod 
<ubotu> twoshadetod: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Please go read that.
<PriceChild> Say when done.
<PriceChild> And don't abuse the bot.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: can't
<twoshadetod> Who is SABDFL?
<mc44> !sabdfl
<ubotu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<twoshadetod> ahhok
<twoshadetod> I've read the guidelines and code of conduct and tried to sign it but it just redisplays the code, i don't see how i can sign it
<twoshadetod> Is that required? Or just my thorough review and acceptance of them in front of you ok?
<Tm_T> no need to sign it
<Tm_T> you need launchpad account and gpg key to signup
<twoshadetod> ok very good, thanks for giving me a second chance - the #ubuntu channel is probably the best resource I have found to date
<Tm_T> :))
<twoshadetod> the forum being a close second but the channel is real tiem
<twoshadetod> am I good to go guys?
<Tm_T> twoshadetod: best for all of us is no need to ban at the first place, second is that we can remove them without hassle
<Tm_T> in a minute
<Tm_T> twoshadetod: can you join now?
<twoshadetod> yes thanks alot
<twoshadetod> PriceChild thanks for giving me a shot to even ask
<Tm_T> you're welcome and have a good time in ubuntu irc
<twoshadetod> Ok guys take care
<Tm_T> ...there was no ban to remove?
<Tm_T> oh, right
 * Tm_T is slow
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<Pumpernickel> Why is the floodbot flooding the channel?
<nalioth> LjL: not my fault the random number generator picked a small number
<LjL> nalioth: heh yeah :)
<LjL> 27 seconds is still above threshold
<LjL> but the other bots much catch it at the right time during the minute
<LjL> i've changed the ping code anyway, i had done something kind of stupid, which increased ping response times
<LjL> nalioth: can you send me your bot's logs? it seems to be lagging, but the other bots don't see it as lagging very much
<LjL> uhm well actually chanserv did have a 10 seconds roundtrip time
<LjL> guess your bot saw it as well higher because of that thing above
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1217 users present
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1219 users present
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-23
<mneptok> those join/parts gonna slow down anytime soon? :)
<LjL> pwah, i've done it twice today
<LjL> thrice, just because you asked
<PriceChild> LjL, what's happenned with them?
<nalioth> PriceChild: he quit 2 of them, and the 3d is doing what it's supposed to
<LjL> nothing PriceChild, i just modified some things and restarted them.
<PriceChild> ah ok
<LjL> nothing big, changed the lag tolerance a little, made the logs less awfully verbose...
<Tm_T> yay
<LjL> Tm_T, the *logs*. the one that are saved on my computer. on the stuff they print in here :P
<Tm_T> I know
<LjL> s/one/ones/ and s/on/not/
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> I got that
<PriceChild> LjL, hmm what about all of them always talking in -unregged...
<Tm_T> mm?
<Tm_T> PriceChild: op me on proxy channel?
<LjL> PriceChild, yeah, they talk there when they're in emergency mode now. previously, they'd only do that after they'd set +r
<LjL> and when they join, they're in emergency mode
<Tm_T> PriceChild: thanks
<Tm_T> felt lonely when didn't saw all speech
<nalioth> what speech?
<Tm_T> I don't know because I didn't saw it
<nalioth> are you referring to #ubuntu-proxy-users or #ubuntu-unregged ?
<Tm_T> #ubuntu-proxy-users
<nalioth> there have been no speeches in there
<Tm_T> you lie ;(
<PriceChild> if there was, you would have seen for we are opped
<ubotu> soundray called the ops in #ubuntu (excrete abusing channel)
<mneptok> LjL: do they really need to set limits here? the scrool is a bit much.
<nalioth> mneptok: all this will be much less when they go 'live'
<Soskel> hi
<mneptok> hello Soskel 
<Soskel> could someone unban me from here and from #ubuntu please
<mneptok> Soskel: you're not banned here. your presence speaks to that.
<Soskel> I was invited here
<nalioth> mneptok: i just unbanned him
<Soskel> oh
<Soskel> could you also form ubuntu please nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> Soskel: please stay on topic in #ubuntu 
<Soskel> will do
<Soskel> wait
<Soskel> does it say if there was a reason why I was banend?
<nalioth> yes. you were wildly off topic
<Soskel> wow
<mneptok> Soskel: you were also incredibly rude to Seveas in this channel.
<Soskel> I don't remember any of this...
<mhatcher> drugs
<nalioth> well, that may be for the best.  enjoy
<mneptok> 2007-10-16T01:05:30 <Seveas> Soskel, please leave if you have nothing useful to say
<mneptok> 2007-10-16T01:05:50 <Soskel> Seveas: please stfu
<Soskel> ???
<Soskel> wait
<Soskel> that was last month, October 16? 
<mneptok> correct
<nalioth> mneptok: it's past and done.
<mneptok> nalioth: agreed. but i thought he might like a reminder of what kinds of behaviors are not tolerated.
<Soskel> so can I be unbanned please?
<mhatcher> so when was he banned?
<nalioth> mhatcher: oct 16th or thereabouts
<mneptok> Soskel: you have already been unbanned. please stay on-topic and abide by the Ubuntu Code Of Conduct.
<mhatcher> weird :)
<Soskel> thank toy
<Soskel> *you
 * mneptok points at nalioth 
<mneptok> thanks go thataway
<mneptok> bribes come this way.
<mneptok> ;)
<Soskel> :/
<mhatcher> 2000 users on a single channel is not a nice practice 
<LjL> Who has
<LjL>  2000 users on a single channel?
<mhatcher> well it is 1000
<LjL> Prepared to see awfully funny phrases from me
<LjL> I am trying to use speech recognition
<mhatcher> start with hello
<Tm_T> :))
<Tm_T> mhatcher: ?
<LjL> Herbal
<LjL> See?
<mneptok> LjL: pn'aa vuu ghaghnasdiak tl'aas k'tiri?
<LjL> Yes, I totally agree
 * mneptok nods sagely
<Tm_T> mhatcher: what about 1000 users?
<LjL> At least, this makes me use capital letters correctly
<mhatcher> too many questions
<mhatcher> too many answers
<mhatcher> and what not
<Tm_T> mhatcher: better solution?
<LjL> Holding the microphone hurts my hand of more than typing however
<Tm_T> LjL: aye, I can feeel your pain
<mhatcher> get smaller channels
<Tm_T> mhatcher: how?
<mhatcher> #ubuntu1 #ubuntu2 ...
<mhatcher> XD
<Tm_T> mhatcher: and how making sure that guy who knows about foo is in channel where that is asked?
<LjL> Tm_T you, you cannot feel the pain of being told by Dr to choose the keyboard and mouse any more for a while
<LjL> It hurts the sour
<Tm_T> sour =)
<LjL> Sour sour so so so solved
<Tm_T> :p
<mhatcher> some bot should pm spam pro users with messages from other channels 
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> that is plain silly
<LjL> eh?
<mhatcher> oc
<Tm_T> you really think you would jump to different channels?
<Tm_T> mhatcher: if #ubuntu is too crowded, ask in your loco channel
<Tm_T> that's splitting enough
<mhatcher> fortunately I dont need to ask anything
<LjL> The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog
<Tm_T> mhatcher: you got the point anyway :)
<LjL> And you jump
<LjL>  channels
<LjL> Now, how can this thing complete nicknames
<LjL> TNT
<Tm_T> haha
<Flare183> How can i become a opertor for my loco team?
<mhatcher> loco?
<Flare183> Local Community
<Flare183> #ubuntu-sc to be exact
<LjL> You mean an operator on their channel
<Flare183> #ubuntu-southcarolina ot exact sorry
<Flare183> yeah i guess all i want to do is update the topic
<Tm_T> well your channel is right place to ask that
<pleia2> Flare183: there is a contact for that loco, the US Mentors have sent an email
<pleia2> best let us handle it, rather than bringing it here
<Flare183> ok
<Flare183> ...
<Tm_T> hi pleia2 
<pleia2> 'lo Tm_T 
 * mneptok shoves pleia2 around playfully
<Tm_T> good to see you too
<nalioth> Flare183: i'm afraid you should use #ubuntu-us-sc
 * pleia2 elbows mneptok 
<mneptok> *oof*
<pleia2> :)
<mneptok> that's gonna smart in the AM
<pleia2> nalioth: heh, the US teams are a bit split WRT such naming ;)
<nalioth> pleia2: the CC is not split.  US teams should be #ubuntu-us-[state abbreviation]
<pleia2> ah ok, I don't think any of the approved US teams use that scheme
<nalioth> pleia2: it's a fairly recent change.
 * pleia2 nods
<nalioth> seems #ubuntu-tn is both Tennessee and Tunisia
<LjL> nalioth, our naming guidelines say a different thing though i believe...?
<mneptok> nalioth: the mental image of imams at the pedal steel is classic.
<Tm_T> LjL: that wasnt speech recognition
<LjL> Tm_T: no it wasn't, i'm already frustrated enough. it works badly enough for italian - for my undecipherable english, it's just crap
<Tm_T> =)
<LjL> nalioth: or perhaps they don't, i think i had a dream where they did.
<pleia2> lol
<LjL> also, it's crashed
<mneptok> LjL: you could try Dvorak or some other alternative layout ...
<LjL> mneptok, doesn't really help when you wake up with your hand in pain and the doctor tells you "no, no x-ray and no pills for you, just get away from that keyboard and mouse"
<mneptok> LjL: punching that doctor may loosen things up ...
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> LjL: hi?
<LjL> i'm here, i went back to ubuntu
<LjL> did i miss anything?
 * mneptok mops up the pig blood and Jell-O
<Tm_T> LjL: #kubuntu minataku, whaddya say?
<LjL> opinion after a very quick grep is, he's way offtopic.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> bit more and I'll give him some remove love
<LjL> don't be afraid to. he's not new to this sort of thing
<Tm_T> heh
<pleia2> nalioth: you still about?
<pleia2> need #ubuntu-southcarolina forwarded to #ubuntu-us-sc and some access changed
<nalioth> pleia2: hmm?
<LjL> nalioth: so, it's #ubuntu-us-initials, or #ubuntu-us-fullname, or #ubuntu-us-whatever-the-team-prefers?
<LjL> where's the document anyway?
<nalioth> LjL: ask the dutchman
<nalioth>  #ubuntu-us-[state code]
<LjL> nalioth: he'd say "ask the council", you know that :)
<Tm_T> nalioth: you have seen tomato monsters?
<nalioth> Tm_T: i have.
<LjL> the only document i know about is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming
<Tm_T> nalioth: roger, so it's known spammer then?
<LjL> and that does specify #ubuntu-countrycode-regioncode, and the fact that "YY" is used to indicate the region code would seem to imply it has to be two characters
<nalioth> Tm_T: for weeks now
<Tm_T> aye
<LjL> anyway, US states lend themselves quite well to that since they are *already* encoded with two characters in addresses and stuff i think
<Tm_T> nalioth: I did small help for removing him fast
<nalioth> :)
<Tm_T> nalioth: trigger.pl and right command will do :)
<vorian> Jono has asked that we do #ubuntu-statename
<pleia2> what a pain he is
<pleia2> heheh
<vorian> so do we need to send out an alert to the mailing list?
<Tm_T> interesting
<nalioth> vorian: #ubuntu-georgia belongs to whom?
<Tm_T> vorian: I haven't seen any discussion about this to our side, so wonders
<LjL> this seems complicated
<LjL> but i mean, seriously. the US aren't the only country in the world. other countries have "regions", "states" or somesuch in them, and they might want to have loco teams for them
<vorian> Tm_T, this discussion was had in January when we started the US teams project
<LjL> are we seriously suggesting that separate namespaces are *not* needed?
<Tm_T> vorian: with irc-ops team?
<nalioth> vorian: does it belong to the country of Georgia or the state of Georgia?
<vorian> do people in the Country of Georgia use latin characters?
<Tm_T> I really really think it MUST be foobuntu-countrycode-state
<LjL> nalioth: the country of georgia would have #ubuntu-ge or whatever the country code is... but clashes can exist anyway
<Tm_T> vorian: when needed yes
<LjL> Tm_T: i agree. and i'd add that state initials are better than full state names
<Tm_T> LjL: yup
<Tm_T> or I will start #kubuntu-Karjala 
<vorian> I don't care either way, but most every state is set up as #ubuntu-statename 
<LjL> vorian, +f is cheap
<vorian> aye
<vorian> so is that the councils final decision?
<vorian> If so, I will send out a message to the US mailing list
<nalioth> vorian: in the beginning the channel naming guideline weren't very clear, i suspect
<vorian> yes, there was only clear direction for country teams
<vorian> (yes as in i agree :)  )
<LjL> vorian, the naming guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming - for some reason, i (and probably somebody else too) was in the belief that they (provisionally, or permanently, or something) didn't apply to US teams, and that there were other guidelines for them
<LjL> but i don't think that's the case, and i also think it's best, in term of possible naming conflicts, to just use #ubuntu-cc-ss
<LjL> vorian: so, yes, please send a message to the mailing list. explain that existing channels can be forwarded by using /msg chanserv set #channel mlock +if #new-channel-name
<LjL> and /msg chanserv set #old-channel guard on
<nalioth> or just swing by #ubuntu-ops if there are any questions
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> we are here to help :))
<vorian> okie dokie
<LjL> nalioth, *or* #ubuntu-irc, which is there for that :)
<LjL> although you aren't there :P
<Tm_T> that too!
<Tm_T> vorian: yes, #ubuntu-irc :))
<vorian> sure thing
<Tm_T> LjL: whoo, action soon?
<LjL> Tm_T: action? a logbot?
<LjL> ah minataku
<Tm_T> yup :p
<Tm_T> that is just sooo close to trolling
<vorian> ok, message sent
<Tm_T> vorian: :)
<etank> thanks vorian 
<vorian> thanks IRC council :)
<vorian> what contact do we add to the access list for the IRC council?
<LjL> vorian: UbuntuIRCCouncil. note that you don't *have* to.
<nalioth> vorian: there is no need to add that nick to the list
<vorian> ok
<LjL> vorian: instead, add *!*@freenode/staff/* if it's not there already, that's much more useful
<vorian> I guess not with you around nalioth :)
<vorian> LjL, right :)
<LjL> vorian: also feel free to mention to all US loco channel contacts that they can pop in #ubuntu-irc for anything IRC operation related. i've sent a notice to that effects to most LoCo channel contacts, but only the international ones, not the US ones (i sent it to #ubuntu-us itself, but that was all)
<vorian> LjL, sure thing
<vorian> can we have ubotu in #ubuntu-us-oh  :)
<LjL> vorian: you need seveas for that... we can bring ubotwo or ubot3 there
<vorian> no big deal
<etank> so how do i go about changing my teams channel?
<etank> do i need to create the chan first and then the forward?
<nalioth> etank: which team?
<etank> kentucky
<LjL> vorian, anyway, once you set +f from -ohio to -us-oh, ubotu will join the latter as soon as he disconnects and reconnects for any reason. so, i assume, will the locobot
<LjL> although it's still probably much better to notify the bot owners of the channel changes
<etank> i dont need anyone to do it for me
<nalioth> vorian: use mlock
<nalioth> vorian: and use +mif #target_channel
<vorian> ok, i was using +if
<LjL> vorian, no big difference, but set also chanserv guard on
<nalioth> well, if there is a split or services go down, the +m will keep folks from congregating in the channel
<nalioth> make them go "hmm, why can't i talk?
<nalioth> "
<nalioth> as opposed to "where are all the buckeyes?"
<LjL> yeah well not saying it shouldn't be set
<nalioth> it's a gentle reminder in case services disappear 
<Tm_T> stdin: one wrong move from minataku and feel free to remove him, he's been pain in the ass himself
<stdin> I'll keep an eye on him
<Tm_T> thanks
<vorian> LjL, KB3LLM just showed up on our channel for the first time yesterday, he's kind of trollish...
<LjL> vorian, your channel, your trolls :P
<LjL> i have enough with mine :P
<vorian> lol
<vorian> :)
<LjL> vorian: anyway, i can part ubotwo, or i can leave it joined, it doesn't really matter to me. you really want ubotu at the end of the day, though
<LjL> but i have no idea where seveas is right now
<vorian> LjL, it's fine, thanks for letting it join :)
<etank> LjL: we used to have ubotu but it left many months ago
<etank> any way we can get it back
<etank> i have no idea why it went the way of the dodo
<LjL> vorian, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels <- wrote some instructions for US channel owners to move to the new names, nalioth, please check for accuracy
<LjL> etank, you can probably have it back, but you need seveas, i can't bring it back, i can bring ubotwo (which only has !factoids and nothing else)
<etank> screw it
<nalioth> LjL: ubot3 is there for the present
<LjL> fine
<nalioth> etank: but you'd need to poke seveas if you want ubotu there (which is really the bot you want)
<vorian> thanks LjL 
<Tm_T> mneptok: please
<mneptok> Tm_T: hm?
<Tm_T> offtopicness :(
 * Hobbsee defenestrates mneptok
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i haven't used Windows since 1998
<Hobbsee> mneptok: and you live in a basement?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i sleep in a drawer.
 * nalioth applies hot glue to the edges and nails it shut
<Hobbsee> good, thanks nalioth!
<ajmitch> poor, poor mneptok 
<mneptok> Canonical Quotes page: "<mneptok> I'm the Ralph Wiggum of Canonical."
<ajmitch> a very special individual indeed
<mneptok> http://www.fortunecity.com/lavendar/diaz/222/drawer.wav
<Hobbsee> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ssh!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> neat....
<Tm_T> ssh <3
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<no0tic> elkbuntu, good evening(?)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (worldfighter_958)
<nalioth> klined
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aoupi said: ubotu: that is enougH! quit it this instant!
<Tm_T> hi FloodBot3 
<Pici> bloop
<Tm_T> hi Pici 
<Pici> Hiyas
<MenZa> ._.
<Pici> Nice name
<LjL> The speech recognition program lets you choose between British English, American English, Indian English, Asian English suspension marks
<LjL> I'm a bit embarrassed about which one to choose
<LjL> I was thinking Indian
<LjL> Certainly something not very standard anyway
<Pici> I would think that Indian English would be close to British English
<LjL> pici think about the pronunciation, though, not the actual language
<LjL> I was thinking that the vowels might be a bit closer to the Italian ones
<LjL> Is just an impression, though
<LjL> In any case, this is much harder than typing
<LjL> Also, it cannot switch languages without waiting a minute or so
<LjL> And the computer is even to slow to recognize in real time
<Seeker`> LjL: What spec computer?
<LjL> It is a celeron 1700
<LjL> With far of the gigabyte of RAM
<LjL> half
<Seeker`> hmm
<Seeker`> i would have thought that you could have gotten reasonable performance from that
<LjL> Seeker` maybe with a decent microphone and without the PSU fan grinding... dunno :)
<Seeker`> heh
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> gee this might help my wrist but it doesn't help my throat for sure
<LjL> nor my patience
<Seeker`> LjL: RSI?
<LjL> Seeker`, dunno, something
<LjL> doctor said to stay away from keyboard & mouse anyway
<LjL> BUT I CAN'T!
<Tm_T> =)
<Seeker`> LjL: Is it worse in your "mouse hand"?
<LjL> yeah it *is* in my "mouse hand" (right), although i'm starting to feel a little pain in the left hand too... i suspect that's just because i've started using it for things i normally use the right hand for, and to which it's not quite apt
<LjL> but in the right hand it reached the point where it woke me up during sleep, although it's got better with a wrist, uhm "collar"
<Seeker`> I found that using a graphics tablet + pen really helped when I started getting RSI like symptoms
<Seeker`> you mean the sports support type thing?
<LjL> Seeker`: my sister has a graphics tablet, so i could try... but i have a terrible relationship with pens, never been able to hold them correctly and write for more than 10 minutes without feeling pain
<Tm_T> LjL: you too?
<Tm_T> LjL: leftie?
<Seeker`> I got pain in my wrist, and the back of my hand felt really weak (I could clench my fist, but unclenching didn't feel "right")
<LjL> Seeker`, not sure, it's really just a wide strip i place around the wrist with velcro
<LjL> Tm_T, no, right handed
<Tm_T> LjL: okie
<Tm_T> LjL: but pens, nnngh, just doesn't fit into my hand
<LjL> Tm_T: it's just i've never learned to hold a pen correctly i guess, also it's been so long since i last used one =)
<Tm_T> writing is painnnnn
<Seeker`> http://www.prosportuk.com/detail/9/116/1808
<Seeker`> ?
<Tm_T> LjL: I do have learned multiple
<Tm_T> LjL: none of them stop me getting frustration and panic
<Seeker`> LjL: It is a bit differnt from writing - it doesn't require quite as much find movement of the fingers.
<Seeker`> right clicking can be a bit of a pain
<Tm_T> nnnngh
<LjL> no Seeker`, it's something much simpler, without a thumb support or anything... just a strip, some 6x30 cm, i wrap around the wrist. but to be honest actually, i don't use it very much as it moves away from the wrist all the time unless i tie it really (too) hard
<LjL> right now i'm using a pencil and scotch tape =)
<Seeker`> heh
<Tm_T> ok, I'm about to get really big load of drugs, so, I think it's better I'm not in irc
<Tm_T> see you later ->
<Seeker`> seeya
<LjL> ouch...
<LjL> is there anybody who's well in here? =)
 * Seeker` is (mostly) well at the moment
<Seeker`> my RSI disappeared after using the graphics tablet for 2-3 weeks, as well as taking 1 week away from the computer
<LjL> Seeker`, the latter is probably the real solution... :|
<Seeker`> it was about 50% better before I took the week off
<LjL> Seeker`, you didn't use the tablet for typing as well did you?
<LjL> (i.e. with writing recognition
<Seeker`> no
<Seeker`> but most of my problem was the right hand, which I use for the mouse
<Seeker`> keyboards dont bother me as much - probably 70% of the keypresses I do are with my left hand
<Seeker`> I dont type properley
<LjL> Seeker`: hm yeah but that it's *already* aching quite a bit, i can feel that the keyboard isn't helping either
<Seeker`> hmm
<LjL> ah no i definitely use both hands and mostly the right, typing with left hand only would be a pain
<LjL> although, perhaps it'd be less of a pain that using this horrible voice recognition thing, after all
<Pici> I guess I should count myself as lucky for not haivn any rsi issues.
<LjL> well i never had something like this before...
<Seeker`> I do use both hands, but I am left handed, and I tyype prettym uch everything left of "u j m" with my lef hand
<LjL> i mean, after playing TEG for hours my fingers felt a little weird
<Seeker`> TEG?
<LjL> but i wasn't playing TEG for hours now
<LjL> !info tegclient
<ubotu> Package tegclient does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !info teg
<ubotu> teg: Turn based strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (gutsy), package size 2392 kB, installed size 3708 kB
<LjL> risk
<Seeker`> my friend got RSI really bad, he was on strong anti-inflammitories, used wrist supports and a graphics tablet
<Seeker`> he also used workrave
<Seeker`> !workrave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workrave - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> meh :(
<Seeker`> !info workrave
<ubotu> workrave: RSI prevention tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.4-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 855 kB, installed size 2564 kB
<TheSheep> Seeker`: evil thing
<Seeker`> TheSheep: oh?
<TheSheep> Seeker`: don't know what's worse, rsi or heart attack :)
<Seeker`> heart attack?
<Pici> I could learn to type with my feet.
<Seeker`> Pici: You could also pay someone else to tpye for you!
<Pici> I was getting pain in my wrists at one point, but I use a gel wrist pad now and don't have any problems.
<Seeker`> hmm, is it too early to go to the pub?
<Seeker`> LjL: The floodbots working ok?
<Pici> they're flooding...
<Pici> Although I do regularly crack my knuckles, maybe I'm setting myself up for joint pain in the future.
<Seeker`> Pici: I do that too
<Pici> It would be quicker to list the joints that I dont regularly crack then the other way.
<Seeker`> crack my knuckles that is, the floodbots are doing enough flooding for the both of us
<Seeker`> hmm, i think it my be pub time
<Seeker`> seeya
<Pici> byas
<LjL> Seeker`, i'm relatively satisfied at the moment
<LjL> I had just finished reading the sixth chapter of 2001 space Odyssey
<LjL> It doesn't really seem like the recognition accuracy has improved very much, though
<ikonia> heads up guys, just got PM's from super-sonic-sega complaining about being kciked, he's got loads of autoscripts thats responds to things, eg: if I say "lol" in channel it will respond in lol
<ikonia> he's gonna cause trouble
<Tm_T> ikonia: thanks
<Tm_T> ikonia: other triggers?
<ikonia> Tm_T: help
<ikonia> and a few othres
<ikonia> he's "leet script kid" or so he says and wants to show off
<ikonia> got a ton of pm crap about it
<Tm_T> ikonia: something which isn't help or lol or similar?
<Tm_T> neutral etc
<ikonia> not sure
<ikonia> he was spouting crap 
<Tm_T> roger
<ikonia> hard to know what was real and what was false
<Pici> ikonia: do you mind pastebinning the log?
<Tm_T> I like to see it too
<Tm_T> pastebin or some txt somewhere
<ikonia> Pici: let me see what I've got
<ikonia> my buffer is not a lot
<Pici> Better than nothing
<ikonia> I've got about 4 lines
<ikonia> sorry 
<ikonia> pastebin or here ?
<Tm_T> here
<Tm_T> 4 lines is nothing in this case :p
<ikonia> <Super-Sonic-Sega> I think your just jealous that I'm a better script then you
<ikonia> 15:42 <ikonia> yup
<ikonia> 15:42 <ikonia> your right
<ikonia> 15:42 <ikonia> bye
<ikonia> 15:42 <Super-Sonic-Sega> w/e loser
<ikonia> kk
<ikonia> kk was me doing crtl+k to paste - sorry 
<Tm_T> :p
<ikonia> I think he saw me say "ban him"
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> so I explained I didn't ban him and he should enjoy it
<ikonia> "I'm l33t" etc etc etc
<ikonia> so I just ended it
<Pici> I'm going to try the 'lol' test again, and if it goes off, I will ban him.  
<ikonia> ok
<Pici> I told him to turn the script off already.
<ikonia> he failed :)
<Tm_T> Pici: danke
<ikonia> gratzi mille 
<ikonia> ughhh
<ikonia> now he's pming me
<ikonia> I thoought I turned it off etc
<ikonia> I don't know why he thinks its me that banned him
<Tm_T> doesn't matter
<Pici> Why is he bothering you?
<ikonia> no, he's on ignore
<Tm_T> forward to here
<ikonia> not a big deal 
<Pici> %btlogin
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<Tm_T> boring :(
<Pici> interesting 
<Tm_T> ikonia: get him here?
<ikonia> he's logged off
<ikonia> as far as I know
<Tm_T> :(
<ikonia> I stuck him on ignore
<Tm_T> he is apparently
<ikonia> the last lines before I ignored him
<ikonia> <ikonia> upi are banned now
<ikonia> 15:51 <ikonia> I didn't do it though
<ikonia> 15:52 <Super-Sonic-Sega> Well I don't want to be in there if people can't papreciate my awesome 1337 scripts.
<ikonia> 15:52 <Super-Sonic-Sega> >:(
<ikonia> 15:52 <Super-Sonic-Sega> * apreciate
<ikonia> 15:52 <ikonia> good
<ikonia> 15:52 <ikonia> enjoy being banned then
<ikonia> 15:52 <ikonia> people didn't appricaite it
<ikonia> 15:52 <Super-Sonic-Sega> well they are noobs then.
<ikonia> (for your ammusment
<ikonia> now he's showing as offline so I can't direct him in
<Pici> No loss
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> I'm too noob to appriciate his l33t scripts
<elkbuntu> oh loordy... /msg nickserv info super-sonic-sega and note his quit message
<Pici> thats a 1337 script
<ikonia> yup, he had me fooled with that
<ikonia> he's mega
<ikonia> "lol"
 * ikonia waits
<Tm_T> :(
<ikonia> I wonder what the other triggers where
<Tm_T> ikonia: like to see leet scripts?
<ikonia> yeah
<ikonia> educate me
<ikonia> I'm a noob etc etc etc
<Tm_T> ikonia: join #ubuntu-fi and say WRAARRR!!! I just installed gutsy ARRRRR!!!
<ikonia> nice !
<ikonia> Tm_T: thanks for that !
<Tm_T> ikonia: :)
<Tm_T> one spammer made me do that
<Tm_T> myrtti had fun with it then earlier
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> 'tis a good one
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> a good script
<Tm_T> well yea, he repeats same spam so when he comes he gets quickly removed
<ikonia> genius
<ikonia> I think I saw him in #ubuntu last night actually
<ikonia> the WAaaaaa thing made me remember
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> tomato monster
<Tm_T> hits #kde-devel mostly
<Tm_T> what I have seen
<stdin> he hits everywhere, including #qt and ##c++
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> lovely
<ikonia> has anyone thought about making #ubuntu reg users only ?
<Tm_T> and don't allow new users in?
<Tm_T> not a good idea IMO except when really really needed
<stdin> then the place we send un-registered users would get flooded and attacked. just moves the problem to another channel
<Tm_T> yup
<ikonia> fair point
<Tm_T> and new users fails to get help
<ikonia> I queried because of the ammount of unregged users not getting pm's from ubuot
<ikonia> ubout
<ikonia> ubotu
<ikonia> man typing is bad today
<stdin> unregged users can receive /msgs, just can't send them
<Tm_T> unless you allow them to msg you
<stdin> yep
<ikonia> really, a few have been complaining they don't get anything from ubotu 
<stdin> sometimes they expect a new window to pop-up, rather than a new tab
<stdin> x-mirc users and MSM people mostly :p
<Tm_T> MSM=
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> yes, I guess it could be user perception error, rather than an actual problem
<stdin> Tm_T: actually it's "Windows Live Messenger" now :p
<Tm_T> stdin: I know
<PriceChild> *wonders why GoldenPony hasn't been auto-voiced*
<legolas-San_> Why are the Ubuntu channels #Ubuntu-<country> instead of #Ubuntu-<language>?
<Pici> RoAkSoAx: Can we help you?
<PriceChild> legolas-San_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/ChannelNaming is the naming policy we use.
<RoAkSoAx> Pici, i just wanted to red the explanation PriceChild is going to give legolas-San_ about why channels are ubuntu-<country> and not ubuntu-<language>
<PriceChild> legolas-San_, What used to happen was that locos just made their channel... and gave support there. We're just based these guidelines upon the already happenning ways.
<PriceChild> *We've
<PriceChild> so that future loco teams follow the already set practices
<PriceChild> If we had language channels... we'd then need more loco channels than the other way around.
<legolas-San_> Hmm...
<legolas-San_> Loco?
<PriceChild> !loco
<ubotu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<LjL> legolas-San_, Local Community. anyway, loco channels can decide that they do not give support, and support is only given in another loco channel (if that other loco channel agrees)
<LjL> so for instance there are many spanish loco channels that just tell people to join #ubuntu-es for support
<legolas-San_> What I like about Ubuntu is that it now feels like the official Linux distro somehow. That's what "Linux" needs -- a common "face".
<legolas-San_> Why -XX instead of .XX, though? Yes, I know I wonder a lot of things...
<LjL> legolas-San, this is IRC, not the web =)
<legolas-San_> Yes, but... :S
<Tm_T> but?
<legolas-San_> :(
<legolas-San_> Dunno.
<legolas-San_> Just that even on IRC, .XX seems to be pretty common.
<legolas-San_> Maybe you can use .XX for language channels as opposed to location channels? ^^
<Tm_T> why?
<Tm_T> I mean why we need lang channels with loco channels?
<legolas-San_> I dunno. For people who speak language X but are living in a different country than the main one of that language.
<Tm_T> and?
<Tm_T> just to make more channels where you're the only one?
<Tm_T> no point to spread it further without real purpose
<legolas-San_> Huh?!
<legolas-San_> Has somebody made a series of historical screenshot of each Ubuntu release?
<Tm_T> there is somewhere
<Tm_T> anyway, this is not a place to ask that
<Pricey> What does my router think it is...
<Seeker`> Pricey: problems?
<Seeker`> LjL: Waht is the reasoning behind setting -l when one of the bots dies?
<Pricey> Not sure... its dropped twice in as many hours.
<Pricey> Seeker`, a bot dying is normally a sign of a netsplit or server death or services death...
<LjL> or just bot death anyway
<LjL> and if the bot is opped, another one must take over
<Pricey> Seeker`, netsplits and services death may mean we're unable to op. That means we can't -l ourselves if the channel grows naturally larger and the services or whatever dont' come back up.
<Seeker`> Pricey: Yes, but why does the bot quitting = services death?
<Seeker`> and isn't the point of the redundancy to continue "normal" operation?
<LjL> well, if the bot is on the dead server...
<LjL> no Seeker`
<Pricey> It isn't redundancy at all.
<Pricey> well
<Pricey> *will be quiet now*
<LjL> the point of redundancy is to make sure the limit is *un*set if anything is wrong
<LjL> to avoid the drawbacks of +J
<LjL> otherwise we'd just use +J
<LjL> My first priority, while writing the bot, was to ensure that users wouldn't be blocked from the Channel
<LjL> The second priority is to avoid attacks
<LjL> But the first priority over a right to the second priority
<LjL> overrides
<Tm_T> agreed
<Pici> I like it thus far for the mass join detection
<Tm_T> I need more ram
<LjL> Pici, you should like it even more
<LjL> the reason exploit
<LjL> sigh
<Pici> reason?
<LjL> You should like it even more the next time there is an exploit
<Pici> Ooh, I guess I'll somewhat look forward to that then
<mc44> hahaha
<mc44> LjL: the reason the reason typo
<LjL> so am I
<Pricey> LjL, how much have you tested that bit? 8-)
<LjL> Pricey, not very much admittedly, but I'm pretty confident it should work
<LjL> And less confident that it works with other kinds of attacks
<LjL> Which were harder to test without actually making an attack
<LjL> mc44: this thing plain sucks, is to pay for Italian, and not just because my English accent is terrible
<LjL> is to pay = it is ok
<LjL> Also because English is just an awkward language
<LjL> Were all words sound alike
<Pricey> haha ;)
<LjL> Including where and where
<Pricey> don't you mean where and were?
<LjL> Yes, I suppose I mean that
<LjL> But how can I tell it to the programme?
<LjL> And how can I tell you to spell decently, such as program and not programme
<mc44> should be a command to scroll through homophones
<LjL> Well, perhaps I shouldn't have choose an Indian English as variant to use
<Gary> woo l just installed loadsa ram in my laptop
<LjL> mc44: there is a command to spell but it's not quite handy to use, anyway it's supposed to pick up words from context
<LjL> of course, its idea of context is sometimes awkward
<LjL> Of course, its idea of context is sometimes awkward
<LjL> See, the line above what was interpreted perfectly
<LjL> While absolutely couldn't get it to write " the recent man to spell"
<LjL> (there is a command to spell)
<ubotu> DaSkreech called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<symlink`> hello
<symlink`> I just fixed the DCC vuln on my router, and I would like to be let back into #ubuntu
<tomaw> Pricey: note that guy didn't exactly have a connection problem
<Pricey> tomaw, yeah someone just pointed that out to me.... its still better than a straightforward ban... I'll remove it in a little.
<Pici> Someone was ghosting him, he reconnects, gets ghosted..
<tomaw> Not someone
<tomaw> One of our utilities was colliding his nick for some reason
<Pici> Whats hints then?
<Pici> hm.
<Pici> Odd.
<tomaw> There's be a reason for it, I just don't know what it is :)
<tomaw> s/s/ll/
<Pricey> "root" was jacob btw (ubuntu member)
 * Pici wonders why anyone, especially a member, is running irc as root
<Gary> I am, well if running Vista counts... :-)
 * Gary hides
<Pici> I'm going home, -offtopic is a bit rowdy today
<Gary> set it moderated then
<PriceChild> Gary, you have the helm
<Gary> argh
<Gary> can I kick em all?
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: teamspeak is TeamSpeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: TeamSpeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<ubotu> In ubotu, pike_ said: TeamSpeak is the proprietry VoIP software see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak  For a open source alternative consider using Mumble http://mumble.sourceforge.net/
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<Mez> LjL, I don't think that FloodBot1 should output that warning when it's in #ubuntu
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, markus_ said: ubotu: my problem is a little more complicated^^, i have two ubuntus on my notebook, and the false grub is in the mbr
<Gary> aww
<FloodBot3> !ops | Mass join
<ubotu> dgjones called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> meh
<ubotu> genii called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<PriceChild> If only we had some sort of anti-flood measure...
<PriceChild> Don't know why I was opped there :/
<nalioth> PriceChild: we soon will have an antiflood measure
<PriceChild> *grins*
<PriceChild> nalioth, we ok to -r?
<nalioth> let's -R first
<PriceChild> Whoops I didn't see that.
<tomaw> What are these floodbots btw?
<nalioth> tomaw: channel limit setting bots (like in #debian)
<nalioth> tomaw: if they'd been 'live' today, that attack would have not been as severe
<PriceChild> They're doing in here what they will hopefully be doing in #ubuntu soon.
<tomaw> what's the advantage of that over +J?
<PriceChild> Hopefully these will be nicer on server death.
<tomaw> hmm?
<nalioth> tomaw: during splits +J isn't nice
<tomaw> In what way?
<tomaw> split shouldn't matter.
<PriceChild> +J handles splits fine doesn't it nalioth?
<tomaw> if we killed an ircd and people reconnected to another then yeah, +J would be a pain
<nalioth> the mass rejoins all get shunted to #ubuntu-unregged, tomaw 
<PriceChild> But when a server dies... all the clients normally reconnect immediately.... then get hit by +J
<tomaw> nalioth: a rejoining servers users should pass straight through +J, surely?
<nalioth> tomaw: they do not
<tomaw> hrm
<nalioth> tomaw: or they don't seem to
<nalioth> we were running +J a while back and somethning happened and we ended up with hundreds of folks in -unregged
<PriceChild> that was server death
<PriceChild> the splits were fine
<PriceChild> I'm going to -r?
<tomaw> nalioth: +J won't affect users who haven't reconnected
<nalioth> PriceChild: go for it
<tomaw> so, if we split a server off now and reconnected it, users wouldn't be affected by +J
<tomaw> however, if a server explodes and people connect to another (or reconnect to the same one, potentially) then they will
 * PriceChild wonders if you guys all have a big red button labelled "split off server 1"
<nalioth> well, i'm not the most technical person, but in the past, +J has caused problems
<tomaw> nalioth: never has in #gentoo :)
<tomaw> also, you're going to need similar code to maintain the +l anyway
<tomaw> (that and +l is noisy)
<PriceChild> hmm yeah
<tomaw> how long do you leave it after kornbluth splits before reducing your limit by a good few hundred, etc
<PriceChild> Why don't we use +J instead of +l.... but still the bots monitoring watching for death
<LjL> Mez, it has a concept of being in *two* channels, and outputting warnings in one while changing the limits in the other. it just currently does both in here.
<crdlb> well the advantage of +l is that it's not really vulnerable to server death is it?
<PriceChild> crdlb, neither is +J with this system?
<PriceChild> I'm sure there's a good reason we've discussed before 8-)
<tomaw> +J will hurt if an ircd crashes
<LjL> tomaw, there's also the case when the servers *split* (don't *die*) but the split causes so many quit/rejoin messages that hundreds of people do down with SendQ Exceeded. when they all rejoin at once, they're bounced to -unregged
<tomaw> LjL: yeah, that too
<tomaw> you'll need fancy +l code to mitigate that, of course
<crdlb> PriceChild: +l is based on the absolute number of people in the channel, so if a bunch of people leave, then rejoin over the next few minutes, there's no problem
<LjL> PriceChild, i *have* proposed that we use +J *with* the bots watching for it... yesterday, i think, and you replied :P
<tomaw> modifying +J dynamically could be interesting maths
<PriceChild> tomaw, no... because the bots notice this and -J immediately?
<LjL> but PriceChild, there could admittedly still be some more risks compared to +l, although i personally believe it'd be a workable solution
<LjL> tomaw, the +l code is already quite fancy. if the bots detect that "many" users quit, they go into a mode where +l is only decremented very slightlu
<tomaw> :)
<LjL> debugsplit
<FloodBot3> Simulating a netsplit with 244 users lost due to debug command
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<PriceChild> So what's wrong with the bots just doing +-J then...
<LjL> err, where are my bots though
<LjL> PriceChild: the fact that +J, in any case, doesn't limit the *total amount* of users, but the *join rate*. my bots also "emulate" the latter, but in quite a different way
<PriceChild> Why's that better?
<LjL> PriceChild: you could end up in an emergency situation where the bots, after a while, think there's no emergency anymore, and set +l again
<LjL> PriceChild: with +l, that's not very bad, because they set it to the previous value - i.e. still those 1200 users or so that were there previously
<LjL> PriceChild: if, instead, they set +J back, we're back to the situation where everyone's redirected to -unregged
<PriceChild> hmm
<LjL> debugrejoin
<FloodBot3> Simulating a rejoin from netsplit due to debug command
<FloodBot3> Synced to #ubuntu, 1187 users present
<LjL> PriceChild: admittedly, that's a pretty worst case scenario. as i said, i think it *is* a valid solution
<PriceChild> k
<PriceChild> Anyone got a script to clear -unregged? :/
<LjL> PriceChild, with +J that would be bad to have ;)
<LjL> PriceChild: i could implement that in the bots themselves anyway
<LjL> they already know about -unregged (and are in it)
<PriceChild> hehe
<LjL> uhm, and they've perhaps been a bit too eager to inform users that they should register
<LjL> they were still doing it way after the "emergency" passed...? at least it looks like that from my logs
<PriceChild> LjL, shouldn't you make a new trigger for that
<LjL> PriceChild, a trigger for what? telling users, or kicking?
<PriceChild> and perhaps verify it against a hostname/only allowed to be triggered from this channel for something.
<PriceChild> Kicking.
<PriceChild> s/for/or/
<LjL> yeah. it's one of the things that it might be a bit dangerous to implement, so it's not coming right now
<PriceChild> ok :P
<PriceChild> LjL, I'm just hearing about how all us loco channels should migrate to "correct" naming scheme?
<PriceChild> nalioth, ^
<PriceChild> I thought that policy was just for new channels?
<LjL> PriceChild, i was a bit confused about it yesterday, but anyway the end result is that all channels should migrate. it's a good end result IMHO.
<crdlb> LjL: what about having the bot kick people who paste in the channel?
<Gary> what's the new scheme?
<nalioth> PriceChild: do you think that it's fair for #ubuntu-georgia to belong to the US state, just because they got there first?
<crdlb> Gary: #ubuntu-us-st
<PriceChild> crdlb, I don't like the idea of that.... I see a lot of users in other channels getting kicked because they type really really fast
<PriceChild> nalioth, I never said that.
<crdlb> PriceChild: then they deserve to be kicked for !enter :)
<crdlb> but it should have a very high threshold
<nalioth> PriceChild: well, that is why 'migrations' are suggested
<LjL> crdlb, that's more complicated than it sounds. i'm not excluding that sort of features, but not before i know the basic ones work right.
<jjesse> hello i just read on IrcTeam/Cloaks that i can be cloaked so show ubuntu/member/nickname how would  i go getting that setup?
<PriceChild> I thought that document was a guideline for new channels... and the council resolves any current/future conflicts
<Gary>  so essex could be #ubuntu-uk-essex ?
<LjL> anyway, be back later
<PriceChild> !member | jjesse 
<ubotu> jjesse: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<jjesse> already a member
<PriceChild> gah that's not the page I thoguht it was.
<PriceChild> jjesse, have you linked 2 nicks and set an email?
<jjesse> linked 2 nicks?
<PriceChild> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<LjL> Gary, that's about US channels for now... it's valid for other nationalities too, but wait a moment before doing anything with them. the guidelines specify "YY" as a region code, which could mean "only two letters"... i think they should be changed to specify that, if there exists a two-letters code (used in addresses for example) to identify the region, it should be used, otherwise it's full name
<jjesse> ah my nickname jjesse is registered
<LjL> anyway be back later
<PriceChild> jjesse, that factoid explains how to link an alternate nickname.
<PriceChild> jjesse, you should get two registered nicks linked, set an email, then poke us again :)
<PriceChild> (back to previous convo) I was thinking we weren't going to impose ourselves and tell them _everyone_ had to change...
<jjesse> PriceChild: ok thanks
<PriceChild> Which I'm getting the impression has happenned? :/
<PriceChild> Or has the message been missunderstood along the way?
<Gary> yeah, not like that not ever happened before...
<PriceChild> nalioth, LjL?
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Should -uk be -gb then?
<PriceChild> Gary, it happens all the time... I'm just getting a very strong impression that they are royally pissed off :)
<PriceChild> Seeker`, uk is fine... there's no need to change is there?
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you cloak jjesse please?
<nalioth> PriceChild: sure
<PriceChild> nalioth, thanks
<PriceChild> LjL, btw they haven't stopped in -unregged.
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Well, if everyone has to change to the "proper" code...
<Gary> join #ubuntu-gb
<PriceChild> Seeker`, I don't remember the council saying everyone had to move...
<Gary> he he
<PriceChild> already forwards doesn't it?
<PriceChild> maybe not
<nalioth> gentlemen, the 'request to migrate' is aimed at primarily the US channels which use #ubuntu-XX as their channel name
<PriceChild> I'm just concerned because from their side it sounds like an 'order'
<Gary> PriceChild, it'll forward as soon as i remember the command
<PriceChild> Gary, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
 * Mez slaps Gary
<Gary> done
 * Seeker` prods Gary 
<Gary> ouch
<Mez> Gark - why #ubuntu-gb? uk is a valid iso code 
<Mez> Gary *
<Seeker`> Mez: As is -gb
<Mez> yes...
<Gary> well yeah, but many think it is gb, as do i when doing keyboard codes...
<Mez> but -gb and -uk are seperate things
<Mez> if you had -gb, you'd have to have -ie too
<Gary> but .ie already have a channel
<Mez> uber :D
<Gary> i'd not go there, they are all drunk :p
<PriceChild> nalioth, LjL are we not discussing this? :/
<nalioth> i thought we had
<nalioth> 'primarily aimed at US loco channels who have squatted on other countries iso codes' ?
<nalioth> such as #ubuntu-tn and #ubuntu-sc
<PriceChild> Yeah and I'm agreeing that in these cases its best that the Council look after the discussion/debate/discussion of naming... My problem here is that the us loco teams seem to have the impression that they all need to move asap because we said so.
<PriceChild> One of the big issues we had at the meeting when we discussed this, was that we didn't want to impose ourselves, and revolutionise everything, moving everyone around.
<nalioth> right
<Gary> woo, i have access on channels i cannot remember ever being in
<PriceChild> Great
<Seeker`> Gary: such as?
<Gary> #ubuntu-uk-chat (forwards to _uk)
<bigfuzzyjesus> so when can i go in #ubuntu-offtopic
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-24
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<PriceChild> Could we please discuss what has happenned with the US LoCo channel naming? I was not online last night and have only heard it from there point of view.
<PriceChild> *their
<PriceChild> (gnine asked me in pm about his ban in -offtopic)
<GNine> yes
<PriceChild> ping elkbuntu 
<PriceChild> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-ops. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<PriceChild> s/-ops/-offtopic/
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Could you read those two please GNine?
<PriceChild> Ping me when done.
<GNine> what am i looking for in those articles
<Seeker`> GNine: You are expected to read them through
<GNine> i broke the rule i got banned. fine. i want access. so am asking for it. 
<Seeker`> I suspect it is to help you understand how you should behave in ubuntu channels
<GNine> i know how to behave in ubuntu channels. that i broke the rule according to whichever op is past tense now.  i guarantee you i could dig up much worst violations that have not been 'prosecuted' for whatever reason. sort of like in real life.
<PriceChild> GNine, I would rather you read the guidelines, to understand what we expect you to abide by in future.
<GNine> am not upset though.  i just want access to media. i , am a collabotator or, supporter , of the ubuntu cause , or movement.  if i didnt have the system installed i wouldnt be around these servers
<PriceChild> I'm not asking you to sign your life away... just five minutes to confirm that you have read the guidelines.
<GNine> alright. done reading.
<PriceChild> Woohoo... and wow 5 minutes 18 seconds... I'm psychic.
<PriceChild> GNine, ok so if I let you into -offtopic again, you understand we expect you to abide by those guidelines etc. etc. and just use your common sense? Ie not testing the limits when an op is dealing with another user?
<GNine> 10-4
<PriceChild> *isn't in the military or wherever you use those numbers*
<GNine> thats Citizens Band code. also named 10-codes .  and also use (in part) in law enforcement as well as in the military .  
<PriceChild> GNine, could you give me a linky to where they're explained? I've always wanted to know what they all mean. You may rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic
<GNine> there are 200 10-code codes
<Seeker`> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten-code
<GNine> thats a start
<GNine> and, thank you
<PriceChild> thank you too GNine 
 * GNine is away: turkey dinner
 * GNine is back (gone 00:03:10)
 * GNine is away: 
<nalioth> GNine: please turn that off  :)
<GNine> yah.. am trying. my mistake. am out 
<PriceChild> nalioth, been talking about it in -offtopic
<LjL> nalioth, PriceChild, i don't quite agree though that we should have some channels with one naming convention and others with a different one. that doesn't help users, although it might make some loco people happier...
<LjL> as i said yesterday
<LjL> the world has many countries
<LjL> said countries often are big enough to have regions
<LjL> since there's about 200 countries each with its regions, name clashes just will occur
<LjL> the US isn't the only country entitled to have sub-country loco channels i believe
<LjL> besides, for those channels that *don't* clash, forwards can be and are set
<PriceChild> Ok yes.
<LjL> nobody's saying they just all have to do it overnight
<nalioth> not at all
<PriceChild> That's pretty much the impression they've gotten though I think.
<PriceChild> meh I can't remember what I was thinking a few hours ago.
<LjL> PriceChild, for what i'm concerned, they have all rights to first arrange with the bot owners of any bots that are in their channel (such as ubotu to begin with) to move to the new channels, and they can do the move when they have time
<LjL> but eventually i also think they should move
<LjL> nalioth, the reason my bots kept spamming -unregged since 21 to 23 (and more) seems to be that chanserv wasn't replying to their pings. on the other hand, it must have replied to flootbot3, otherwise it would have dropped the limit... could there be any reason why chanserv started ignoring them?
<nalioth> no clue, LjL 
<LjL> oh, uhm, actually, i was grepping the logs incorrectly
<LjL> i know why they did that. same reason as yesterday's apparent misbehavior
<LjL> more than 50 users difference between channel and limit
<LjL> and due to the "safe" algorithm i use, it takes a *long* time for the limit to catch up again with the users count
<LjL> so they stayed in emergency mode all that time
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1143 users present
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Dave2> the bots cheat, they never miss returning the ball.
<TheSheep> Dave2: they do. on netsplits.
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, recon said: !no, recon is <reply> recon stands for reconnect.
<LjL> !recon-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> recon stands for something related to lousy Internet service providers.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<crdlb> Ubotwo: ping
<ompaul> ahh dude he forgots what it was he was
 * ompaul goes back to sleep
<crdlb> missed that one :p
<ompaul> LjL, forget what I said - I need to sleep :)
 * ompaul goes to the land of nond
<ompaul> nod
<LjL> night ompaul :)
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Pici I think you mentioned once you have all your join/part messages set to anther window on your irc client
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (multiverse)
<ubotu> multiverse called the ops in #ubuntu (astro76)
<Madpilot> dealt with. 
<ubotu> astro76 called the ops in #ubuntu (Imperium)
<nixternal> my god, the image that imperium posted was horrid
<stdin> you should know not to click on random links by now :
<stdin> *:p
<tritium> nixternal: the scary thing is those who enjoy violence towards animals would likely enjoy violence towards humans
<nixternal> tritium: please don't bring that up...I watched the PETA movie on HBO today called "I am an animal" and I literally almost cried at some of the crap I seen
<nixternal> stdin: I click on them to see if they are ban worthy instead of taking someone elses word for it
<tritium> nixternal: oh yeah?
<FloodBot1> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<nixternal> dude it was horrible...they showed videos of skinners from like the 70s and 80s that was god awful man
<tritium> I can only imagine.
<nixternal> worse than anything faces of death ever showed
<nixternal> is FloodBot* going to receive a name change before he goes live in a main channel?
<nixternal> I know if I was in a main channel and seen floodbot, I would get all of my 1337 5c|2ip7 k1ddi3z after um :p
<tritium> both sounds like movies I'll avoid watching, then
<nixternal> faces of death was a hoax, but still showed some gruesom stuff
<FloodBot2> WARNING: Channel CTCP on #ubuntu (PING 1195893350 277874)
<Daviey> isn't it ironic that FloodBot* is flooding this channel? :D
<Gary> haha
<Gary> yeah
<Daviey> Gary: o/
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> where is all ops
<Tm_T> .
<Tm_T> this is bit silly
<Tm_T> hat here but not in #ubuntu(-offtopic)
<Tm_T> stdin: I'm becoming frustrated
<stdin> what's up Tim_T :p
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: you need ops?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: not currently
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: keep 'em anywya.
<Tm_T> roger
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: and ask for permanent ones
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I have asked
<Tm_T> and I did get
<PriceChild> Tm_T, who'd you ask?
<Tm_T> ...to here
<Tm_T> seveas
<PriceChild> Tm_T, seveas isn't the contact anymore
<Tm_T> well he atleast had rights back then
<PriceChild> Tm_T, fixed
<Tm_T> thank you sir
<PriceChild> Tm_T, are you not in ubuntu-irc?
<Tm_T> I am
<PriceChild> aha got you
<Tm_T> PriceChild: :)
<Tm_T> and I'm sorry if anyone felt that I'm complaining to us ops, it was towards spammers not you/us
<Seeker`> who do you ask for permanent ops?
<nalioth> Seeker`: you don't.
<Tm_T> hah
<Tm_T> I so waited that answer
<Seeker`> Hobb see told Tm_T to ask for permanent ops...
<nalioth> but he didn't
<nalioth> and neither should you
<Seeker`> if he was going to, who would he ask?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: prolly sabdfl
<Tm_T> just to get k-lined or so
<Gary> haha
<Tm_T> I wonder if he btw has op rights at all anywhere
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, i'm pretty sure he doesnt
<Seeker`> i suspect that if he wanted them he would get them
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: that's what I assume
<elkbuntu> Seeker`, i doubt he wants/has time for them
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> nor has needs
<Gary> whats he doing at the mo?
<Tm_T> Gary: ?
<Gary> Mark Shuttleworth - whats he doing?  ie what does he do each day
<Tm_T> ah
<elkbuntu> Gary, he has lots of meetings and so forth most days
<stdin> he works on world domination
<Tm_T> stdin: aren't we all?
<stdin> not for ubuntu, just for himself :p
<Tm_T> nooooooooooooo
<Gary> must be a boring life - full of meetings
<Gary> i'd hate that
<Gary> does he have any hobbies, not including overpriced commuting
<PriceChild> well he does do some developing...
<Daviey> Gary: I think he collects stamps :)
<elkbuntu> Gary, go to markshuttleworth.com and read
<Daviey> And I think he's also into DIY Taxidermy
<elkbuntu> surely you're making stuff up now
<Gary> haha
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<poeloq> Hey guys
<PriceChild> Hey poeloq.
<poeloq> what is the normal procedure to become a #ubuntu op?
<tritium> poeloq: you start by not asking to become one
<poeloq> tritium: that is what I expected :)
<PriceChild> You're asking about #ubuntu in particular...
<PriceChild> You get asked by the Ubuntu IRC Council (the channel contact) to op.
<poeloq> yes, that is the only channel I am currently helping on
<poeloq> PriceChild: Thanks! 
<PriceChild> We normally choose new ops from those helping lots when we feel we need more ops.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: yup, normally
<poeloq> cool, that seems like the best way. It doesn't seem like there is a big need for too many OPs as it is
<poeloq> not much silliness going on over there
<tritium> it varies
<PriceChild> Friday nights on school holidays noticably different.
<poeloq> PriceChild: I can imagine :)
<poeloq> Luckily private messaging is disable for unregistered users
<poeloq> On DalNet it is crazy
<poeloq> Is idling allowed/encourage on #ubuntu
<tritium> There is no problem with idling, poeloq 
<poeloq> cool
<crdlb> can you imagine if those 1200 people *weren't* mostly idling? :)
<poeloq> that would be quite crazy :) 
<poeloq> That is one of the disadvantages of big IRC rooms
<PriceChild> poeloq, no it isn't....
<PriceChild> poeloq, by default... you don't accept messages from unregistered users.
<PriceChild> Ubuntu IRC ops are suggested to turn that "feature" off.
<poeloq> PriceChild: Of course, that seems like a reasonable thing. I would be annoyed if I couldn't contact any Ops by /msg. 
<poeloq> And Freenode is a lot more grown up than many other networks
<poeloq> I am off
<poeloq> thanks guys
<PriceChild> Hi jimmacdonald, can I help?
<jimmacdonald> PriceChild:  no man I am good... things are setup perfectly.... just lurking.
 * tritium points jimmacdonald to the /topic
 * jimmacdonald Lurks away.
<tritium> I didn't _ask_ him to leave...
<FloodBot3> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you set me as contact for #ubuntu-us-ne please?
<PriceChild> *thinks we should all poke a certain someone at once to get the gcf sorted*
<Gary> I dread to think how many outstandings there are
<vorian> PriceChild, New York has a squatter
<vorian> also
<vorian> :)
<vorian> -us-ny
<PriceChild> nalioth, could you give me #ubuntu-us-ny too please?
<crdlb> the gcf? don't you already have that? :)
<PriceChild> crdlb, nope...
<crdlb> you need another GCF for #ubuntu-us* ?
<PriceChild> crdlb, no
<PriceChild> crdlb, the old gcf is in effect... is seveas
<crdlb> ah
<PriceChild> crdlb, we're waiting for a new one to be approved, listing the 4 of us for #ubuntu,go,k.x.edu,
<Seeker`> GCF?
<crdlb> group contact form
<crdlb> it's the only way to "repossess" # channels in a certain namespace
<Pici> GCF sounds like some sort of video game faction
<Pumpernickel> GameCube Forum
<Pici> Ground Control Force
<ubotu> rr72 called the ops in #ubuntu-chicago ()
<nixternal> nevermind that idiot
<Amaranth> !info sunbird
<ubotu> sunbird: Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 7506 kB, installed size 22304 kB
<Amaranth> !info sunbird hardy
<ubotu> sunbird: Sunbird stand-alone Calendar. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 7506 kB, installed size 22304 kB
<ubotu> macogw called the ops in #ubuntu (zejosh is being vulgar)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-11-25
<LjL> wasn't price british?
<Tm_T> no?
<Seeker`> LjL: huh?
<LjL> i dunno i think i kind of confuse yall english speakers
<Tm_T> like me?
<Seeker`> :P
<Seeker`> I speak proper English, I do
<LjL> Tm_T: yääs lääik yööu
<Seeker`> how much more testing do the floodbots require?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: until you go nuts
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, somerville32 said: !icons-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce-themes
<LjL> Seeker`: until nalioth says they don't need more :P
<LjL> yes, also until you go nuts
<LjL> both
<LjL> related
<nalioth> don't worry, Seeker`.  i'm sure they can be programmed to randomnly ping you with dictionary entries after they go live
<LjL> Etymology:
<LjL> Middle English seken, from Old English sēcan; akin to Old High German suohhen to seek, Latin sagus prophetic, Greek hēgeisthai to lead
<LjL> Date:
<LjL> before 12th century
<LjL> Seeker`: you're way dead, go away
<Tm_T> ?
<LjL> no 12th century ghosts are allowed here
<Seeker`> aww
<Seeker`> but I was ahving fun! :P
<Seeker`> Tm_T: You are assuming that i'm not nuts already?
<Tm_T> ahving?
<Tm_T> Seeker`: not enough
<Seeker`> pfft, you wont let a 900 year old ghost off some typos?
<Tm_T> nope, sorry
<Seeker`> :(
<LjL> Seeker`: thou shalt not make typoes
 * Seeker` sulks
<ubotu> inversekinetix called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Tm_T> LjL: hmmh
<Seeker`> well, that was odd
<LjL> Tm_T: palyndrome mumbling!
<Tm_T> true
<ubotu> In #xubuntu, somerville32 said: !xfce-icons is <reply>  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<LjL> !xfce-icons is <reply>  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<poeloq> hi again
<poeloq> is it possible to add to ubotu database?
<LjL> poeloq, not directly, we have to check the submitted factoids - but yeah just tell ubotu "x is y" and it'll be reviewed
<poeloq> LjL: how do i tell ubotu x is y ? ;)
<crdlb> LjL: lies! y is a totally different letter :(
<crdlb> ubotu: x is y
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, crdlb said: ubotu: x is y
<LjL> ubotu: x is historically the greek letter χ, which in western alphabets, which lacked an aspirate, came to be used in place of eastern ξ, to indicate the sound sequence "ks".
<ubotu> But x already means something else!
<LjL> crdlb: happy?
<crdlb> lol
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, poeloq said: ubotu: !Atheros is is a developer of semiconductors for wireless communications commonly found in laptops. Atheros WiFi chips can be used in Ubuntu using the restricted drivers manager.
<poeloq> is that a correct example?
<tritium> poeloq: careful with the porn urls you were IMing earlier that got pasted in #ubuntu
<poeloq> tritium: porn links I IMed in #ubuntu ?
<poeloq> oO
<poeloq> tritium: are you serious?
<tritium> poeloq: yes
<LjL> poeloq not too informative imho. sounds mostly like a dictionary definition, with only a passing reference to the fact that the restricted manager can do something with it. most factoids should contain a wiki link at least, or some specific instructions
<poeloq> LjL: sadly, I couldn't find a wiki link
<poeloq> and i thought it would be better than nothing
<poeloq> and it is my first attempt to create a factoid, i will get better with time ;)
<poeloq> tritium: which porn links and when? 
 * poeloq is really confused about this porn link business
<tritium> 19:03 poeloq T1m0thy: and btw, youporn.com seems to mess up Flash sound support for the session, so maybe.... ;)
<tritium> Shouldn't be so confusing...
<poeloq> tritium: that wasn't a mistake. That was a serious comment
<poeloq> Is that not allowed? Is #ubuntu censored to be child friendly? If so, I am sorry and I didn't know
<LjL> yup
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<poeloq> oh
<poeloq> I am sorry, i didn't know that rule. I have been in the Wikipedia community too long ;)
<LjL> poeloq, about atheros, with the information you and i can find right now at a cursory googling, the best i think we can do is
<LjL> !atheros is <alias> wifi
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !atheros
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> what they develop and what sort of computers they target isn't really very relevant to ubuntu
<poeloq> LjL: I was about to do the same
<LjL> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WirelessChipsets mentions Atheros as supported
<LjL> at least some chips
<poeloq> ok :)
<LjL> i know zilch about wifi cards, so
<poeloq> it works for me out of the box anyhow
<poeloq> I installed 7.10 new yesterday and the Atheros HAL was automatically installed
<poeloq> anyhow, need to be off to bed
<poeloq> g'night
<ubotu> ardchoille called the ops in #kubuntu (Silouck needs to be reminded about the coc)
<maynards-girl> hello, i'm trying to join #ubuntu but I'm unable too.  i've already changed my port to 8001
<maynards-girl> how do i join #ubuntu
<maynards-girl> how can i be tested?
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (twolazy)
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (toolazy)
<ubotu> scguy318 called the ops in #ubuntu (Manottt)
<nixternal> nalioth: you see these people from ##sporks spamming chans?
<Tm_T> nalioth: when you're up, slap me
<ubotu> amidaniel called the ops in #ubuntu (kr4L)
<stefg> Hi, can we update the !build factoid to represent the feisty/gutsy situation? Universe is now enabled by default, so the last part is confusing  
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dukebody> Hello, some people were trolling in #ubuntu-es
<dukebody> Could somebody help me to kick them?
<dukebody> I couldn't contact any #ubnutu-es ops listed by ChanServ.
<ubotu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (Crazymethjesus bad language and abusive)
<FloodBot2> WARNING: ChanServ is not replying, removing limit
<FloodBot2> !ops | mass join
<ubotu> sproingie called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<stdin> --> FloodBot4 (n=floodbot@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it) has joined #ubuntu <<<
<Tm_T> stdin: ?
<stdin> Tm_T: that's not our flood bots, it's someone else
<Tm_T> 1833 -!- FloodBot4 is "#ubuntu guard bot"
<Tm_T> interesting realname then
<stdin> Tm_T: looks like it is ours :p the cloak came late
<Tm_T> yup
<LjL> [17:39:28] <cool> LjL-Temp, , whats FloodBot for ?
<LjL> [17:40:16] [Whois] cool is n=gaurish@59.95.175.135 (gaurish sharma)
<LjL> i think i know this ident
<stdin> shows a few entries on the bantracker
<stdin> most from you
<LjL> indeed.
<Tm_T> yup
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: java is To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun  Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ubotu> In ubotu, erUSUL said: java is To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun  Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository.
<Tm_T> erm
<Tm_T> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Tm_T> wheres java7 bits from factoid?
<stdin> is there a java7 in the repos?
<Pici> !find java7
<ubotu> Found: icedtea-java7-bin, icedtea-java7-demo, icedtea-java7-doc, icedtea-java7-jdk, icedtea-java7-jre (and 2 others)
<PriceChild> rawr
<ompaul> thats not a rawr this is a RAWR!
<PriceChild> please don't hurt me
<PriceChild> *cowers*
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul wants to start his life over from the beginning - but with what I know today :)
<ompaul> now that should be scarey
<PriceChild> I'm reasonably happy with what I've done.
<ompaul> PriceChild, na - I got involved with openstreetmap it rocks on some levels
<jussi01> Hmmm, do we have a factoid for people who ping you, and you only because you helped them previously?
<Tm_T> not that I know
<Tm_T> jussi01: do search database, if not, make one please
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeps, I will if there isnt one... well suggest it anyway...
<jussi01> but Im pretty sure there is one
<nalioth> !tell jussi01 about msg
 * jussi01 hugs nalioth
<nalioth> jussi01: i usually help the person and send that at the end of the help session
<jussi01> nalioth: I knew it was there, just couldnt remember it/find it
<seanw> LjL, oh I see
<seanw> re; unregged
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> ?
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, draik said: Ubotu is great with most info. !apt is helpful.
<ubotu> posingaspopular called the ops in #ubuntu-us ()
<PriceChild> vorian, who did you want as contacts for ny and ne btw?
<vorian> ausimage
 * ikonia nods evening respect to the channel
<PriceChild> I guess I'd better check those with atoponce seen as he's contact for -us.
<PriceChild> nalioth, are you around?
<vorian> what a joke
<PriceChild> vorian, hmm?
<vorian> atoponce isn't even a team leader
<PriceChild> why's he contact for -us then?
<stefg> ops, ready for some factoid cleanups ?
<PriceChild> stefg, suggest them :)
<vorian> he regged the channel when he, Zelut and myself started the us-teams project
<LjL> nnnoooo
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nalioth> PriceChild: around the house?
<stefg> this is outdated... universe is now enabled by default. COnfusing last sentence
<vorian> and technically, there is no US LoCo Team
<PriceChild> nalioth, "probably" got a couple of channels -us would like back...
<PriceChild> !-build
<ubotu> build is <alias> compiling - added by Seveas on 2006-06-18 17:36:53
<PriceChild> !-compiling
<ubotu> compiling aliases: gcc, compile, b-e, build, build-essential, make, g++, build-essentials, compiler - added by LjL on 2006-07-18 22:50:25
<nalioth> probably?
<PriceChild> !no compiling is <reply> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<stefg> !packaging
<ubotu> packaging is The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<PriceChild> vorian, ok... so there isn't really any kind of leadership either?
<vorian> no
<stefg> someone had teh 'packaging is' in the command.....
<PriceChild> ok
<vorian> PriceChild: atoponce and Zelut are adamant about no leadership or governing structure for the US Teams project
<PriceChild> vorian, ok then.
<PriceChild> vorian, so you want #ubuntu-us-ny to ausimage, what about #ubuntu-us-ne?
<vorian> Each state team is as independent as a country team would be
<vorian> dthacker for ne
<PriceChild> yharrow (contact for ny is online... just talking)
<vorian> NY has a team President, which is ausimage
<vorian> but yharrow may be the better choice
<PriceChild> vorian, oh he's not someone random?
<vorian> no
<PriceChild> so leave it as it is?
<PriceChild> nalioth, any chance of getting dthacker #ubuntu-us-ne ?
<nalioth> you want dthacker as contact ?
<PriceChild> Yes please.
<ubotu> In ubotu, Daemon said: nooooooo thx is thanks :D:D:D
<vorian> that is very odd
<vorian> team contact and a team president
<nalioth> changed
<PriceChild> Thanks nalioth :)
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1253 users present
<FloodBot2> Synced to #ubuntu, 1242 users present
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1210 users present
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1208 users present
<PriceChild> *looks oddly at -fr's access list*
<Seeker`> PriceChild: what is wrong with it?
<PriceChild> just an "unusual" scheme
<Seeker`> with everyone @ 40?
<Seeker`> well, almost
<PriceChild> everyone getting set & access etc
 * Seeker` doesnt know how many people frequent -fr
<PriceChild> Seeker`, it seems quite busy
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1210 users present
<PriceChild> old channel
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1207 users present
<FloodBot2> Synced to #ubuntu, 1207 users present
<LjL> [00:49:49] <pjeide> I believe your script may've autobanned be from #kubuntu for running a /ctcp #kubuntu version.
<LjL> [00:50:10] <pjeide> I apologize for any inconvenience, I was simply curious what clients others with kubuntu were using.
<LjL> [00:50:16] <pjeide> mind lifting the ban?
<LjL> unban?
<PriceChild> LjL, yes once if agrees never to do it again.
<Tm_T> LjL: also he must understand that he should ASK not probe
<FloodBot1> Synced to #ubuntu, 1205 users present
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-17
<PriceChild> btw, incase anyone wants to help commiecary, jdong reccomends upgrading to ext4: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973701
 * LjL takes note: never upgrade to ext4
<PriceChild> (he doesn't actually, but that's what he says about the upgrade)
<bazhang> wow.
<Pici> What a pleasant fellow.
<jrib> at least I don't feel so bad about kicking him now
<jdong> PriceChild: so far I haven't lost any data :D
<jdong> *knock on wood*
<jrib> jdong: real men don't have backups
<jdong> :)
<bazhang> <linuxjoe> fernandesfer, install wine and then install internet explorer, then u should be able to access hotmail with no problems <--as opposed to using ff3?
<bazhang> he seems to be giving some odd advice imo
<jdong> haha
<jdong> I'd try faking user-agent first ;-)
<jdong> but I wouldn't be surprised if that doesn't work
<jdong> MS has been clamping down on Hotmail access
<Pici> Indeed. I've seen a few reports (not only in irc) of Hotmail not allowing Linux users to check their mail.
<jdong> yeah and I've seen seom comments that it's not as simple as user-agent faking anymore
<jdong> they literally did something to the site to render it incompatible with non-IE browsers.
<jrib> wow
<jrib> guys, what can we do about these users trying linux?  Hmm..  Let's alienate them!
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jrib> that was a lot of victims :/
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nickrud> dang Pici you take all the fun out of #ubuntu ;(
<nickrud> it's not even thanksgiving and I've just seen my first christmas commercial. 
<lakeoftea> where do i find new firmware for WRT54GS V7.2 ???
<nickrud> lakeoftea, #ubuntu is the support channel
<bazhang> lakeoftea, this is not a support channel
<lakeoftea> i was just wondering bc it keeps telling me my router is buggy with DCC exploit 
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jdong> can the IDS feature not be turned off on the WRT54GS?
<lakeoftea> what is ids? im so confused
<lakeoftea> not really, just a little
<vorian> what's up guys
<jdong> the "Intrusion Detection System" that is causing your router to react to the DCC exploit
<jdong> it should be a setting in the web configuration UI
<jdong> at least I hope such a stupid feature can be disabled.... :-/
<lakeoftea> is it that bad really?
<jdong> yes.
<lakeoftea> is it ident on port 113?
<jdong> it looks for a particular string that starts with DCC and disconnects any connection that contains such data in the stream.
<lakeoftea> so do i want to make sure dcc traffic can go through?  or no ???
<jdong> no, I wouldn't care too much about it. Just connect to IRC on port 8001 as described in the guide.
<jdong> most routers with this bug actually do NOT have a firmware that fixes it
<jdong> the vendor simply doesn't think it's a problem
<lakeoftea> apparently its preventing me from getting into #ubuntu :(
<jdong> please follow the instructions in the redirected channel to reconnect on port 8001
<lakeoftea> k so i wanna give mirc a port?
<jdong> correct.
<lakeoftea> nice i can do that
<lakeoftea> i was about to flash with openwrt happy i didnt have to go there
<lakeoftea> :)
<jdong> now I wouldn't want to discourage you from doing that!
<lakeoftea> i actually do want to do that but i need to read a book or something on it 1st
<jdong> I'd personally recommend DD-WRT, but that's just preference.
<lakeoftea> it says i should open 1024-5000 for mirc do you think thats really necessary?
<lakeoftea> so many ports
<jdong> whoa, no way.
<lakeoftea> k good
<jdong> you just have to tell mirc that irc.freenode.com is on port 8001
<jdong> instead of port 6667
<jdong> you don't need to actually open any ports on the router
<lakeoftea> ohhhh i see
<lakeoftea> thats nice
<jdong> your router's "super security feature" only pays attention to port 6667 :)
<jdong> makes you feel nice and cozy, huh? :)
<lakeoftea> yes feel much better
<lakeoftea> k brb
<vorian> nice work jdong 
<vorian> can you start from the beginning please?
<jdong> that's what she said?
<lakeoftea> thx jdong working good now
<jdong> cool :)
<vorian> lakeoftea: i don't think i'm gonna do that :)
<vorian> (ident)
<vorian> maybe you'll get lucky somewhere else though
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> -ot ops?
<Flannel> histo spamming
<tritium> Flannel: need him gone?
<Flannel> mm, he's apologising
<tritium> ok
<Flannel> Not sure how ascii spam is wrong window,
<tritium> I missed it.
<ubottu> Gnea called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> Theres... something
<Flannel> I just am not sure what.
<Flannel> Ah, found it
<Flannel> tony_ is that hello sinners guy.  And he's giving out bum information.
<Flannel> tritium
<tritium> Flannel: "hello sinners" guy?
<Flannel> tritium: yeah
<Flannel> tritium: Thats how (s)he greets the channel when joining
<tritium> I've not encountered him before.
<tritium> ah
<Flannel> Really?  interesting
<tritium> I don't remember, at any rate.
<Gnea> okay, sorry if you seem a bit miffed there tritium, but this tony_ guy is giving misleading information to users who have genuine issues
<Gnea> would you like me to copy and paste some lines?
<tritium> Not necessary, Gnea.
<Gnea> Then what is necessary?
<Flannel> Gnea: We'll keep an eye on him, and have read the backlogs.
<Gnea> Okay.
<Gnea> I just get really irritated when someone comes along like that and starts to make trouble. I'm sorry if my frustration has rubbed off onto anyone else.
<Myrtti> excuse me, but wth am I doing awake
<Tm_T> hugging me and listening oifm.fi
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, how's bubbeh?
<elkbuntu> and wth are you doing on irc?
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: I have to go to school today
<elkbuntu> :(
<Tm_T> but baby is fine, will go there before lectures
<elkbuntu> :)
<elkbuntu> pics, or it didnt happen :P
<Myrtti> I did some benchmarking yesterday.
<Tm_T> elkbuntu: as soon as I get those out of that crappy camera
<Myrtti> decided to test how long it will take for a certain work related command to run on my work desktop vs. my own laptop
<Myrtti> work desktop: real 3m3.316s; user 0m15.209s; sys 0m9.577s
<Myrtti> own laptop: real 122m26.896s;user 0m34.910s; sys 0m37.662s
<Myrtti> encouraging.
<elkbuntu> underclocked laptop?
<Myrtti> this must be something about the fstab settings
<Myrtti> and my wifi
<Myrtti> because now that I do that with local files instead of doing it to files that are nfs, mounted, the command took real0m34.002s on my laptop
<Myrtti> probably the sync
<ikonia> I assume everyone else got a dcc attack from bintang
<ikonia> 216.253.117.112] has joined #Ubuntu
<Myrtti> now, or earlier?
<ikonia> earlier on
<ikonia> I had about 10 users attack me
<Myrtti> I got lots of
<Tm_T> hmm
<ikonia> ahh couple of them got klined
<Myrtti> ikonia: sync was a bad idea :-P
<Myrtti> (was it you who with I thought about this aloud last night?)
<Myrtti> anyway
<ikonia> not sure
<ikonia> sorry lost connection for a bit then
<Mez> how long till asus-tek messages me? (I sent him a message saying no to his FB request - just got this in reply"
<Mez> lol hehe okey dude hope to see ya or meet ya soon on irc
<Mez> tc bye
<Mez> Warm regards Umakant :P :D 
<Tm_T>  n=ubuntu@80.77.146.50 0949.10 <ubuntu__> onlu gays use ubuntu
<Tm_T> 0949.31 <Tm_T> including you, son?
<Myrtti> Mez: wth lol
<ikonia> Tm_T: wen was that
<ikonia> when
<Tm_T> 5 minutes ago
<Mez> Tm_T: not really the correct response ...
<Mez> Myrtti: you said you blocked him - where's the block button ? :P
<Tm_T> Mez: well I wanted to know his idea, wasn't my plan to call him anything
<Tm_T> Mez: just asking what exactly he is saying
<Mez> Tm_T: still comes across badly
<Myrtti> Mez: http://www.facebook.com/privacy/?ref=mb
<Mez> ah well...
<Tm_T> Mez: I notice yes, should have made better sentence
<Tm_T> Mez: unfortunately I'm bit blind for this, my sayings could seem to worse than what I mean
<Mez> ah, under "report person"
<Mez> Tm_T: *hugs*
<Tm_T> indeed
 * Mez wonders what "wii" stands for (in irssi /wii instead of whois every time - better info!)
<Tm_T> whois whois
<Tm_T> kinda
<Mez> damn crontabs
<Tm_T> WII        whois $0 $0
<Myrtti> WHEEEE
<Myrtti> lol
<Tm_T> so, is it "Who Is Is" kinda then =)
<Myrtti> anyway, time to get up from the bed and make coffee
<Tm_T> Myrtti: baby said his first words already
<Myrtti> awwwwww
<Tm_T> "ennääääää" or so
<Tm_T> or so it sounds when she cries =)
<Tm_T> s/his/her/
<Mez> Myrtti: conversly, for me - sleeping tablet time ;)
<Myrtti> Mez: good luck with that
<Mez> huh?
<Myrtti> sleeping meds >__<
<elkbuntu> hold on... 'baby said his first words' 'or so it sounds when she cries' ... which is it?
<Mez> yeah, I need them of late... cant sleep... 
<Mez> and sleeping in the day isn't much fun either :(
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: [10:01] <+Tm_T> s/his/her/
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> i missed that line, sorry
<Mez> cross your fingers I get the job of running the network for the first school in the UK to switch to linux (ltsp ftw!)
<ikonia> Mez: the first school ?
<ikonia> I've done 3 or 4 thorugh research machines
<ikonia> through even
<Mez> ikonia: the first school in the UK to switch to linux...
 * Myrtti pulls on The Space Invaders shirt and gets going
<ikonia> but I've put Linux deployments in 3 or 4 
<Myrtti> Mez: the first school to publically announce the switch
<ikonia> using as you said ltsp 
<Mez> Myrtti: *shrugs*
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Mez> ikonia: dunno - but
<Mez> 08:11 <+ikonia> using as you said ltsp 
<Mez> grr
<Mez> http://www.openhgs.org.uk/moin.cgi/LinuxProject
<ikonia> there is one in Birmingham, one in Swindgon (I think it's swindon) and one somewhere in scotland that I'm aware of
<Mez> skegness ?
 * Mez cant find the info on the swindon one... but meh http://schoolforge.org.uk/index.php/Case_Studies = FLOSS in schools
<ikonia> thats not scotland
 * Mez doesnt know
<Mez> lol
<ikonia> ah
 * Mez just knows handsworth grammar
<ikonia> I'm sure I could mail an old collegue if your interested in the names of the schools
<Mez> feel free, you have my email to drop me a line ;)
<ikonia> ok
<Mez> anyways - bedtime
<ikonia> I'll mail him when I get in the office
<ikonia> bed time ??? it's 8:0 am 
<Tm_T> #k has some lovely friends today
<Myrtti> oh my god
<Myrtti> today's xkcd made my eyes wet
<ikonia> trains in the satation, laters
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> 1009.22 -!- Irssi: Starting query in freenode with ubuntu__
<Tm_T> 1009.22 <ubuntu__> come on join irc undernet
<Tm_T> 1009.28 <ubuntu__> ull get a ban
<Flannel> odd
<Tm_T> what is?
<Flannel> That.
<Flannel> Did you ban him?
<Tm_T> I did
<elkbuntu> the whole tone is bemusing to say the least.
<Flannel> That's nice of him.  He's nice enouh to return the favor.
<Tm_T> indeed (:
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ouch!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: I know.
<jussi01_> Grrr
<ikonia> what is the growl for
<elkbuntu> he's using australian internet. he's used to finnish internet. that'd be enough to make me growl
<jussi01_> elkbuntu: very true
<jussi01_> but not the main reason. when did the other "me's" depart?
<jussi01_> ikonia: I pm'ed...
<Myrtti> [08:15] ~~~jussi01 [n=jussi01@ubuntu/member/jussi01] has quit [SendQ exceeded]
<Myrtti> 2008-11-17 11:12:54
<jussi01_> and neverf came back... :(
<jussi01_> but yet, ubottu is still here...
<jussi01_> what about jussio1 ?
<ikonia> how od
<Myrtti> sendq is sendq
<ikonia> looks like a client issue from the senq message
<ikonia> ugh lag
<Myrtti> jussi01_: that hasn't been online during my lastlog
<jussi01_> hrm, incredibly weird
<jussi01_> both of them down at the same time...
<jussi01_> Im worried
 * Gary must not make comments about jussi01 going down on you...
<Gary> oh, dear, I typed that out aloud didn't I?
 * jussi01_ slaps Gary
<Gary> i'll go back to trolling #defocus shall I?
<jussi01_> Gary: yeap :D
<Myrtti> cheeky bastards, the lot of you
<jussi01_> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> jussi01_: Hi.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<wgrant> (apologies for lag, studying for Linear Algebra exam)
<ikonia> wow
<jussi01_> wgrant: do you have any time tomorrow morning for a coffee?
<wgrant> jussio1, jussi01_, whoever you are now: I've an exam from 0915-1230, so no...
<elkbuntu> jussi01_, come to sydney and i'll chuck a sickie :P
<jussi01_> elkbuntu: how about a place to stay? :D
<jussi01_> :P
<elkbuntu> um... you possibly would have to clear somewhere to do so... i practice the exact opposite of housekeeping
<jussi01_> nah, seriously, know of any cheap decent hostels?
<elkbuntu> i've got no clue about that stuff, but there's a hotel a block from me that does $85/night rooms. hardly cheap.
<ikonia> the gutter ?
<Myrtti> ooh.
<Myrtti> 64-bit flash.
<ikonia> where ?
<ikonia> not ehard anything on that
<ikonia> not heard
<Myrtti> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2008/11/now_supporting_16_exabytes.html
<Myrtti> it... works.
<Myrtti> ;___;
<ikonia> interesting
<jussi01_> wgrant: post exam coffee?
<ikonia> Myrtti:  an ammusing blog post also
<elky_e71> heh, i know what im missing still... Games!
<wgrant> jussi01_: Sure.
<Myrtti> elky_e71: frozen bubble
<Myrtti> http://fb-s60.sourceforge.net/
<elky_e71> what cool games are there for this thing?
<elky_e71> ooh
<jussi01_> wgrant: ok, Im driving through sometime, where is the best place to meet you?
<wgrant> Well, my exam is right near the CBD (in the Royal Exhibition Building), so I don't quite know...
<wgrant> That can't be good.
<wgrant> jussi01_: Did you see my response?
<jussi01_> wgrant: no. :(
<wgrant> 21:27:55 < wgrant> Well, my exam is right near the CBD (in the Royal Exhibition Building), so I don't quite know...
<jussi01_> wgrant: ok, Well as I said Im driving, so anywhere works for me, how about southbank somewhere?
<elkbuntu> you remember how to drive australian style? :P
<wgrant> jussi01_: Sure. Easy to get to. I don't know the contents of southbank well.
<jussi01_> elkbuntu: lol
<ikonia> elkbuntu: isn't it just never lift of throttle
<jussi01_> wgrant: nor do I, but Ill park somewhere around crown...
<jussi01_> ikonia: with the new draconian laws, its never put your foot down...
<wgrant> jussi01_: Where shall we meet?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, you'd think so, in sydney
<wgrant> The solution to that is to avoid NSW.
<wgrant> Although that's not foolproof.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, there's no widescreen version of the frozen bubble :(
<Myrtti> awwww :-(
<jussi01_> sigh...
<wgrant> jussi01_: Why's it so bad?
<jussi01_> wgrant: my connection?
 * elkbuntu tries the teensy resolution of it, to see if it all fits on the screen
<wgrant> jussi01_: Yes.
<elkbuntu> wgrant, because it's australian internet, of course.
<jussi01_> because its my parents place....
<wgrant> Heh.
 * Myrtti huggles jussi01_ 
<wgrant> Fun fun.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, the teensy one fits and works, but is teensy
<elkbuntu> hopefully they make a widescreen version
<elkbuntu> i mean, one that fits properly, even if it has wasted space
 * elkbuntu huggles jussi01_
<wgrant> Very successful.
<wgrant> That is the worst Australian Internet connection I've seen for a while...
<elkbuntu> wgrant, internode have been flaking all over the place lately
<elkbuntu> someone find me an s60 version of tuxracer kthxbai
<jussi01_> ahh, finally
<elkbuntu> hai.
<jussi01_> wow, it seems to be sticking around... for now...
<wgrant> Yep...
<elkbuntu> dont jinx yourself, kiddo
 * wgrant heads over with some wirecutters.
 * jussi01_ goes outside with the shotty...
<bazhang> haha
<wgrant> Noo.
<ikonia> opening +1 was a mistake 
<wgrant> Oh, already!?
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> when is the alpha!!!!???
<wgrant> ikonia: Jaunty exists... 9.04 does not.
<ikonia> it doesn't really
<ikonia> it's based on 8.10
<ikonia> I dragged it out of the repos the other night
<wgrant> As Jaunty final will be.
<ikonia> exactly
<wgrant> ikonia: Jaunty exists.
<ikonia> differes as in core componet from 8.10 ?
<wgrant> About 2000 new versions of packages, with a new glibc, new lots of other stuff...
<ikonia> ahh so glibc has been updated
<ikonia> it didn't appear to have been 
<wgrant> Linux and glibc do not define the distroseries.
<ikonia> of course not, but they are core components
<ikonia> seeign as the whole OS is linked into glibc I consider it a core component
<wgrant> Alpha 1 will be the same. Are you saying that Jaunty Alpha 1 is Intrepid?
<ikonia> no, not at all
<Myrtti> CAKE IS A LIE
<wgrant> Myrtti: I beg to differ, so I'll take your cake. Om nom nom.
<ikonia> wgrant: I am now curious though, has the glibc version been decided for 9.04 or is the current version a place holder ? I would have thought all that discusison would have been finalised at UDS
<wgrant> ikonia: Toolchain stuff is usually largely decided at the previous UDS.
<wgrant> Because the toolchain needs to be finished and built a few days after the previous release is released.
<ikonia> ooh really, so your already locked into roughly speaking to the toolchain compoentns for the next release
<wgrant> But in the scheme of things, glibc is very minor.
<wgrant> Even gcc isn't that huge, and we have no major new gcc this release.
<ikonia> wgrant: so what about the libc headers, surly you can't decided them now due to the unknown of say - 3 months down the line
<ikonia> (3 months just an example)
<ikonia> actually I assume this could be discussed in -devel 
<Myrtti> choo
<bazhang> hehe
<wgrant> I believe that the general plan is decided at UDS by the toolchain guys. Specifics are worked out later as toolchain component release schedules get more concrete.
<bazhang>  a (n=a@86.46.98.12) has joined #ubuntu  <--wonder if that is the same 'a' from yesterday
<bazhang> @bansearch a
<ubottu> No matches found for a!n=a@86.46.98.12 in any channel
<bazhang> that was tdeath again
<bazhang> [tdeath] (i=tdeath@powerprecision.com): Unknown   [MOELESTER] (i=tdeath@111.45.233.72.static.reverse.ltdomains.com): Unknown
<Myrtti> yup
<bazhang> so a /cs b by ident?
<bazhang> wow a 3rd time
<ikonia> oh niglet was tdeath too
<bazhang> dinner time
<elky_e71> Irc in bed, lawl 
<ikonia> nice
<elky_e71> anyway, nini
 * Pici conciders a !crosspost factoid
 * Pici considers breakfast first though
<ikonia> ha ha
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> * [Guest4468] (n=vincent@cc846502-a.ensch1.ov.home.nl): Vincent van Bruchem
<ikonia> is he known ?
<bazhang> aka vincent_, Vinny, and one other I forget. seems to ask really chatty questions/offtopic
<bazhang> #bansearch seekingtruth
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> @bansearch seekingtruth
<ubottu> No matches found for seekingtruth!*@* in any channel
<LjL> bazhang: that nickname is known to me
<LjL> i don't remember how bad, though (i rarely do)
<bazhang> tony_ is seekingtruth ('hello sinners')
<bazhang> LjL, saw another 'a' in #ubuntu earlier today
<bazhang>  [a] (n=a@86.46.98.12): a
<LjL> bazhang: the same "a" came back yesterday and trolled me a little
<LjL> possibly him, ip looks similar from what i remember
<bazhang> LjL, though not sure if the one from today was the same one from the last two days
<bazhang> though he did talk much the same way
<LjL> bazhang: i see only three messages from him, is that right?
<bazhang> LjL, that seems correct
<ikonia> sorry ljl
<ikonia> didn't mean to step on toes
<LjL> np, although that might be accidental
<ikonia> maybe, didn't appear so 
<ikonia> doesn't respond to a pm 
<bazhang> !crosspost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crosspost
<bazhang> hmm
<Pici> I didn't add it.
<bazhang> that would have been handy in +1 a few minutes ago
<bazhang> Pici, just testing :)
<bazhang> trying to draw you from your lair
<ikonia> I'd like to see pici-cave
<bazhang> its a lair
<bazhang> most pici-lair
<Pici> !crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel.  Most helpers are in more than one channel and its not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> oops
<Pici> !no crosspost is <reply> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and its not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> How does that sound?
<bazhang> good
<bazhang> it's 
<Pici> !crosspost =~ s/its/it's/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
 * Pici shuts his mouth on stuff he doesnt know about
<LjjjL> Pici, thing is that compilers generally generate an assembly file and then just call the assembler, very few of them just directly compile to machine code
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: runlevels is <reply>In ubuntu/debian all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that ubuntu now uses !upstart instead of System V init so there is no /etc/inittab.
<LjjjL> !runlevels
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels
<ikonia> !init
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<LjjjL> !runlevels is <reply> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Pici> !bootoptions
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, LjjjL said: !runlevels is <reply> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pici> hrm.
<LjjjL> please, add that. several people are indeed confused about it
<Pici> !runlevels is <reply> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<LjjjL> i added "normally" because there can be an inittab, and it's partly respected
<LjjjL> (very partly... only the default runlevel is looked at)
<Pici> indoobitily.
<erUSUL> ok; thanks
<bazhang> middle clicking with epiphany does not open in new tab?
<LjjjL> bazhang: yes but that's a bit impractical on the eeepc
<bazhang> LjjjL, oho
<Pici> No middle mouse button?
<LjjjL> Pici: no mouse...
<bazhang> ctrl +t as well I suppose
<Myrtti> ctrl-c
<Pici> LjjjL: My Thinkpad has a middle mouse/touchpad button
<Myrtti> Pici: ...
<Myrtti> Pici: NEWSFLASH! eeePC != Thinkpad
<Pici> Myrtti: NEWSFLASH! I don't have an eeePC
<bazhang> wat??
 * bazhang has both
<LjjjL> Pici: need to either click both buttons at a time (clumsy as hell), or using the elantech driver, tap with two fingers (less clumsy but can be mistaken for a scroll action)
<Myrtti> neither do I... but it's kinda obvious not all laptops are the same
<Myrtti> I need painkillers
<bazhang> Myrtti, why?
<LjjjL> overly hot coffee?
<Pici> I'm guessing back pain.
<bazhang> oh.
<Pici> I'm not allowed to have caffeine for at least a week ;(
<LjjjL> i think i hate touchpads anyway
<LjjjL> grrr to microsoft for stopping the eeepc from having a touchscreen
<Pici> Do you prefer the mousing nipple?
<bazhang> never used it
<LjjjL> Pici: not really... i prefer a mouse, i guess
<LjjjL> or a touchscreen on a device like this
<LjjjL> or aanyway maybe it's just this touchpad or its driver... but i just can't make fine motions
<Myrtti> it's really annoying, usually my right side is more sore, but now my left hip feels bad and I can't feel comfortable in any position I'm in
<Myrtti> s/feel/be/
<bazhang> perhaps a chiropractor or acupuncturist could help
<Pici> or drugs
 * erUSUL quits to reboot to 2.6.28-rc5... ciao
<Myrtti> I'd have to go and complain about my back again to the doctors... I probably need a MRI taken
<ubottu> Slart called the ops in #ubuntu (faria_-)
<Mez> Myrtti: lol - I just found those CDs I bought when we went shopping on the Sunday - forgot I'd bought them
<Myrtti> whee!
<Myrtti> and it was Monday anyway
<Myrtti> tramp is full of emacs goodness ♥ 
<Myrtti> I'm doing a mobile start page...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> Myrtti: oh yeah it was monday. *chuckles* I only found them cause I was looking for a signed CD I had hidden away (and it turns out one of the receptionists at work used to go out with the drummer from that band!)
<PriceChild>  Mez don't you work at vB?
<ikonia> I hope he still does, I want discount !
<Mez> PriceChild: Not anymore.
<Myrtti> hasn't in ages
 * ikonia is out of loop
<PriceChild> I was gonna say.. "one of the receptionists"
<Myrtti> I need painkillers, more painkillers, lots painkillers.
<Myrtti> I didn't get any painkillers.
<Pici> :(
<Myrtti> would it be better if I lied on my back my legs on the bed?
<Myrtti> I guess it would.
<Myrtti> moin genii
 * Mez throws Myrtti a pack of tramadol
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
<Myrtti> ow.
<jdong> Myrtti: ugh I feel your pain, been through similar points in my medical history too.
<jdong> all I can say is you'll feel miserable in every position...
<ikonia> <snip>
<genii> And good afternoon, evening, or morning to others,depending upon your timezones...
<ikonia> hey genii 
<genii> ikonia: Hiya
<Myrtti> I want a bounty bar. damnit.
<genii> Are those the ones with lots of cocoanut?
<ikonia> they are
<ikonia> do they still do milk and dark chocolate versions ?
<PriceChild> favourite line from the boosh, while eating coconuts, vince: "mmm tastes like bounty"
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> I'm only just finding mighty boosh - so give me a chance to get to know it
<PriceChild> ikonia: you'll have no time when it comes to the crunch
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> the crunch ?
<PriceChild> Don't talk to me about the crunch.
<ikonia> ????
<PriceChild> You know nothing of the crunch.
<ikonia> have I lagged and missed something
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I'm only on epsidoe 2
<ikonia> episode 2
<ikonia> have I missed something important
 * Myrtti kicks Ryanair.com
<Myrtti> work you stupid POS
 * genii thinks about linux Point 0f Sale terminals
<Myrtti> why is it so difficult to make decent, working websites
<Mez> Myrtti: it's not - there are just crappily educated web developers out there
<Myrtti> hate hate hate hate hate hate hate ryanair
<Pici> What an ugly website
 * Mez has a doppleganger
<Myrtti> it's SLOW and it's HORRIBLE and it's UGLY and it needs to be killed.
<Mez> my doppleganger?
<Pici> Sure, why not?
<Mez> I *could* kill it :P
<Mez> /ns ghost mez_ 
<Myrtti> do /lastlog r4mb0x 
<Myrtti> at ubuntu
<Myrtti> (11:04:47 PM) Myrtti: eniro.fi has search that allows to search from yellow pages, maps etc
<Myrtti> (11:05:11 PM) Myrtti: if you want to search from white pages, you need a passnumber and your phone number as a username
<Myrtti> (11:06:23 PM) Myrtti: the mobile search form passes both in GET.
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> pleia2: commencing count down
 * pleia2 nods
<Myrtti> 23:14] <heret|c> 16:11 < Camarade_Tux> lol, I did not leave #ubuntu-women
<Myrtti> [23:14] <heret|c> 16:11 < Camarade_Tux> * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> [23:14] <heret|c> 16:11 < Camarade_Tux> <Myrtti> this isn't the channel you were 
<Myrtti>                   looking for.  Move along, MOVE ALONG.
<Myrtti> [23:14] <heret|c> 16:11 < Camarade_Tux> I had to refrain from typing 's/eyes/tongue' :D
<Myrtti> [23:15] <Myrtti> so you had to come to the channel and be the idiot he didn't want to 
<Myrtti>                  be?
<Myrtti> [23:15] <heret|c> so i thought i'd pick on em. like a online way of putting someone's 
<Myrtti>                   foot in their mouth for them
<Myrtti> [23:15] <heret|c> good times :)
<Myrtti> [23:15] <Myrtti> no offence, but that's what it looks like
<Myrtti> [23:16] <Myrtti> good times?
<Myrtti> like
<Myrtti> OMGLOL.
<Myrtti> what planet have I landed to
<Myrtti> ehh
<Myrtti> he put me on ignore
<pleia2> ugh, there are like, herds of them today
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73493/
<Myrtti> pleia2: mind if I kick Camarade?
<pleia2> go for it
 * PriceChild takes a look
 * mneptok bursts into flames
<mneptok> I ARRIVE, UNCLAD AND WITH THE SLENDOR OF DAWN!
<mneptok> "splendor," too.
<PriceChild> not slender?
<genii> Splenda?
 * mneptok hates it when poor typing skills ruin nude entrances
<PriceChild> Not interested then.
<Myrtti> I'm in a foul mood. make him go away.
<Myrtti> phew.
 * ikonia steps back
<Myrtti> there is only one sustainable resource in the universe.
<Myrtti> HUMAN STUPIDITY.
 * mneptok 's warming rays envelope Myrtti in a comforting glow of pure, unadulterated fury
<Myrtti> someday I'll buy a nice good Finnish pesäpallo bat. And gather a group of friends, armed with their Louisville Sluggers and golf clubs and hockey sticks. And go for a vendetta against the human stupidity. The battle will be lost, but the cause will be noble.
<ikonia> @bansearch tdawgedogg
<ubottu> No matches found for tdawgedogg!n=tyler@146.187.186.22 in any channel
<Myrtti> "kraptronnik: here for the show? would you like to have some soda? hot dogs? pop corn?" almost tempted to ask...
<mneptok> Myrtti: THEY CAN TAKE OUR HOMES! THEY CAN TAKE OUR CROPS! BUT THEY WILL NEVER TAKE OUR ADVANCED UNIVERSITY DEGREEEEEEEEEES! </mel gibson>
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73500/
<mneptok> *cuh-lick*
<Myrtti> oh look
<Myrtti> I've got ubuntu release day emp cannon
<ikonia> flash64 is causing pain amongst the blind adoptors
 * Myrtti facepalms
<Myrtti> well, I *did
<Myrtti> * warn them
<mneptok> yes, yes you did.
<mneptok> that's a very clean and sparkly conscience you're sporting. :)
<nickrud> lol ljl, redirects to the police?
<LjL> nickrud: yes, the pirate bay is blocked in italy, pending investigation
<ikonia> quick thinking
<nickrud> wow
<ikonia> nickrud: good few places doing that now
<LjL> ikonia, i beg to differ though on the not being up for discussing. he mentioned two sites he can't access, and which he can access in windows, i think that's up to discussion...
<nickrud> good few? Just a few good places, or it's good only a few places?
<LjL> he didn't say what he's connecting to that site for, and i didn't ask
<ikonia> a fair few
<nickrud> ah, that colloquialism I know ;)
<ikonia> I'll do better next time
<nickrud> :P
<Myrtti> L-G: hello, can we help you?
<L-G> :) no its ok for me im here to see if there is problems then i can help with to..
<ikonia> L-G: support problems are in #ubuntu
<L-G> true
<Pici> L-G: You're being forwarded here because you were asked to disable a script in #ubuntu, did you do so?
<ikonia> L-G: I see you have been running script and bots
<ikonia> ahhh Pici your quicker
<L-G> yes im have me one irc net and have alot of scrips running.
<ikonia> Pici: where do you see the forward, I just see the kick
<Pici> @bansearch L-G 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@217-208-139-161-no14.tbcn.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops by elkbuntu in #ubuntu on Nov 16 2008 10:55:51 (ID: 6829)
<ikonia> IP not nick
<Pici> Yes, but that IP matches up with L-G here.
<Pici> And it does in my logs as well.
<ikonia> I see that, I just searched on nick - sloppy
<Myrtti> L-G: we don't actually need any scripts/bots on #ubuntu in addition to our own
<Pici> !give ikonia a test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * L-G gives ikonia a bale of hay
<Myrtti> L-G: have you disabled all your scripts and bots?
<Myrtti> atleast in #ubuntu and related channels?
<L-G> [SERV] #ubuntu #ubuntu-ops :Forwarding to another channel
<nickrud> doncha just love responsive answers
<L-G> i try to rejoin #ubuntu
<L-G> im be direktly forward by the irc server to -ops
<mneptok> THE SCRIPTS! DID YOU DISABLE THEM?
<ikonia> !give pici a test
 * L-G gives pici Bill Clinton
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> damn scripts are still running
<mneptok> that would be a no
<Pici> L-G: I said that earlier.
<Pici> 18:04:50 <Pici> L-G: You're being forwarded here because you were asked to disable a script in #ubuntu, did you do so?
<nickrud> L-G, to be explicit, unless you turn off all scripts while you're in #ubuntu you will never get back in
<mneptok> what ain't no country i ever heard of.
<LjL> what the hell
<Pici> mneptok: :d
<Pici> er, :D
<LjL> ikonia: spring cleanings time yay!
 * mneptok doffs his full-head latex Sam Jackson mask
<L-G> hmm i have alot of scripts i cant disable al of them.
<mneptok> then you live on the doorstep. please drive through.
<LjL> L-G: you only need to disable those that can result in unwanted messages or notices being sent to #ubuntu
<Myrtti> L-G: har du disablerat dina script och sånt? vi behöver inte dom i våra kanaler
<L-G> hmm ok, then i have to try to remove in the chan.
<LjL> i think almost all of us here live with virtually no scripts, by the way.
<LjL> we mostly survived, as of now.
<Myrtti> ehhehheh.
<Pici> What if I want a lemon though?
<ikonia> you can't have one
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> you got a bill clinton - be thankful
<Pici> I can't make lemonade from him.
<ikonia> !give pici a john mcain
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Okay, okay, beggars can't be choosers.
<ikonia> ha ha
<LjL> GRRRR
<LjL> launchpad can't hang up konqueror, seriously
<LjL> every time i try to look up a bug it takes an era and a half, on the very system that launchpad was created for
<mneptok> you stole Mark's laptop?
<LjL> mneptok: i call that an indefinite duration lend
<ikonia> can someone boot in offtopic please
<ikonia> and gibbathe hut
<ikonia> gibbathehut
<mneptok> ikonia: that user is not in -offtopic
<ikonia> ljl got him
<ikonia> they are all over freenode
<ikonia> little scamps
<ikonia> ##linux, #perl, ##php, #mysql etc
<ikonia> may give the ops in ##linux-ops a heads up
<LjL> i've done that with the gentoo ones, just now
<LjL> since that fellow in -ot is in there
<LjL> (and using a shell, too)
<ikonia> just told ##linux-ops
<ikonia> interesting they don't respond in all the channels
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-18
<ikonia> LjL: I've just been asked is it possilbe to hide the /ban list on a channel to non-priviled users
<ikonia> or anyone for that matter out of interest
<Myrtti> only one question comes to mind
<Myrtti> why should it be hidden?
<ikonia> don't know ??
<ikonia> it was just a question I've been asked
<Mez> ikonia: no - it's a channel mode list set by the server. It's not hideable unless coded that way in the IRCD
<LjL> ikonia: no. you can, on the other hand, ban *everyone* and set +e's for the ones who can join - e's are hidden.
<Mez> LjL: no they aren't
<Mez> oh, you need to be an op... my bad
<PriceChild> @bansearch Narcissus 
<ubottu> Match: *!*@freebsd-shell.net!#ubuntu-ops by LjL in #ubuntu-offtopic on Nov 17 2008 23:43:34 (ID: 6951)
<ubottu> Match: *!*@freebsd-shell.net!#ubuntu-ops by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 17 2008 23:14:19 (ID: 6945)
<Narcissus> Anyone know why im banned from #ubuntu or #ubuntu-topic ?
<PriceChild> !give LjL randomness
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Narcissus gives PriceChild a rugby ball
<PriceChild> The above.
<Narcissus> What? What
<Narcissus> What's wrong with that?
<Jordan_U> "self" is posting spam in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> he's in a few places... lemme take a look
<PriceChild> Narcissus: scripts like that are easily abused and I think you were banned because of this.
<Narcissus> and if I remove them I will gain entry back to the channel(s) in which I am banned?
<PriceChild> 1226971089 1118T011809 < ras0ir> !ubuntu
<PriceChild> 1226971091 1118T011811 < phrik> Ewww! Wipe that ubuntu off your shoes before it gets all over the carpet!
<PriceChild> ahh loving it
<PriceChild> Narcissus: I don't think there's any reason why I wouldn't.
<Narcissus> Okay, give me a second to unload them
<Narcissus> Done PriceChild 
<PriceChild> Narcissus: Done, play nice :)
<Narcissus> Thanks PriceChild 
<Myrtti> woo, I coded php for the first time in...
<Myrtti> three years.
<jrib> Myrtti: was it everything you expected it would be?
<Myrtti> it actually was exactly the same stuff I coded three years ago.
<Myrtti> anyway, it works.
<Myrtti> I haz a mobile start page now.
<mneptok> and all it took was register_globals
<Myrtti> http://myrtti.fi/m/
<Myrtti> ♥ woo \o/
<frogscott> elo elo
<Pici> Myrtti: Nice :)
<mneptok> i'm winning the war on pants!
 * jrib doesn't ask
<mneptok> i told my girlfriend i was a massive studcake.
<mneptok> as in all wars, in the war on pants the first casualty is the truth.
<nickrud> did she have a massive stroke?
<jdong> urgh, horrible puns
<jdong> please stop
<jdong> *cry*
<jdong> now normally I'd assume such puns are unintentional... but this place is exceptional.
 * jrib DID NOT ask
<mneptok> even if the people aren't.
<nickrud> puns are the only human source of humor; all jokes are implanted by aliens
<jrib> actually, that's not quite true
<Flannel> nickrud: I'd argue feghoots are terrestrial as well.
<nickrud> hm, I think the jury is out on that one
<jrib> night
<nickrud> actually that's the premise of a pretty good science fiction short story I read once; the aliens went away and iirc everyone ended up killing themselves 
<Flannel> nickrud: sources.list.d considered harmful
<nickrud> since when?
<Flannel> Not officially, unfortunately.
<Flannel> But, its the most annoying thing in the world
<nickrud> I do like not altering provided configs, and find the *.d debian concept elegant
<Flannel> Except when you have to explain to people that they need to pastebin their sources.list, *and* all the stuff in .d
<Flannel> it *ought* to be that .d gets collected and compiled into sources.list, like grub
<Flannel> but, thats just me.  I don't see a point of obfuscating your sources.list
<nickrud> that would be kinda nice, have it show up in /var somewhere
<nickrud> concept is to allow other packages to add functionality without altering another packages file, which is a no no.
<Flannel> Yes, except sources.list isn't in a package
<nickrud> plus it gets around doing checking diffs during a package upgrade, comparing maintainer's file with any alterations you've made.
<nickrud> eh, doing or checking, but not both I guess
<Flannel> sources.list belongs to no packages, so it wont ever have that issue.
<nickrud> true.
<nickrud> maybe a factoid, !showmeyoursources with a copy & paste command line, like cat /etc/apt/sources.list > list ; cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* >> list
<mneptok> nickrud: you want a photo of my parents?
<nickrud> mneptok, are you sure they don't mind being outed?
<nickrud> but sure, I'll bite
<mneptok> nickrud: !showmeyoursources ?
<nickrud> I'm not very original
<mneptok> either you want a photo of my parents, or this is first year journalism school ;)
<nickrud> and I have to have things beat into my head sometimes. DOH
<Flannel> Hobbsee: your cinnamon roll is showing in -motu
<bazhang> @bansearch apeiron
<ubottu> No matches found for apeiron!n=apeiron@c-76-124-253-149.hsd1.pa.comcast.net in any channel
<danroj> hola gente
<danroj> he sido baneado en ubuntu-es
<danroj> por un bot..
<danroj> que dice que estoy haciendo flood...
<danroj> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Flannel> danroj: #ubuntu-irc is the place for LoCo channel stuff
<Flannel> danroj: /join #ubuntu-irc
<danroj> ...
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, codesmith said: !tritum, there is a question, when I execute apt-get update
<Flannel> nalioth: not nice to ban evade, sheesh.
<Flannel> Hi Edder_, how can we help you?
<Edder_> oops wrong channel
<nalioth> Flannel: ?
<Flannel> nalioth: floodbots seem to think you're banned somewhere: 22:10 <+FloodBot1> -WARNING: nalioth!nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth may be evading the ban on nalioth!i=nalioth@freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.nalioth
<nalioth> interesting
<nalioth> i think they're whacked
<elkbuntu> heh
<ikonia> btlogin
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> sounds like hackintosh not a real apple computer
<ikonia> good point
<bazhang> he is saying he deleted refit and booting from grub; that does not make sense, esp. as he claims booting holding down c, option or t do not work (which all work on Macs)
<ikonia> yes
<elkbuntu> either that, or its a troll.
<bazhang> or both
<ikonia> bazhang: nice, I was going for the cpu
<bazhang> ikonia, he claims the livecd works but os X cd does not, sounds very fishy :)
<ikonia> very
 * ikonia waits to see amd cpu ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<elkbuntu> has anyone tried the 64bit flash?
 * elkbuntu lacks a pc of that architecture
<bazhang> heard people in -ot talking about it, dont have the 64 bit os running so have not tried it myself
<ikonia> elkbuntu: did a base install, nothing to write home about yet
<ikonia> hmmm the new macs come with nvidia cards don't they ?
<ikonia> http://www.apple.com/uk/macbook/
<ikonia> yes the new macbooks come with nvidia cards
<ikonia> all of a sudden troubled knows about strace
<ikonia> and other reasonably advanced commands
 * ikonia smells troll
<Myrtti> hello holycow
<Myrtti> how can we help you today
<Myrtti> oops, holymoo
<Myrtti> no, that isn't right
<Myrtti> MOIN GibbaTheHutt 
<Myrtti> moin everyone
<GibbaTheHutt> morning
 * GibbaTheHutt finds this channel more mellow than #ubuntu :)
<Myrtti> GibbaTheHutt: did you have anything else than a social call?
<GibbaTheHutt> ah I was forwarded here because I had a !give as part of my xchat so was hoofed out, I "think" I've disabled it, but need it tested before I'm safe to go out in the wild :)
<Myrtti> !give
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
 * GibbaTheHutt gives Myrtti 
<Myrtti> WRONG
<GibbaTheHutt> bah, still enabled
<Myrtti> try again
<GibbaTheHutt> how bizarre
<GibbaTheHutt> I don't suppose (apologies for this!)...
<GibbaTheHutt> have disabled it, now have tried editing the perl :)
<GibbaTheHutt> no problem if can't test it, will get someone to when alive
<Myrtti> !give
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
<GibbaTheHutt> rah think thats done it, thanks
<Myrtti> before I remove the ban
<GibbaTheHutt> apologies for the annoyance :)
<Myrtti> could you explain one thing
<Myrtti> or actually two
<Myrtti> a) where did you get this script b) what made you run it in #ubuntu
<GibbaTheHutt> was uberscript, and I can't remember, I think it was some feature of multiple servers that xchat didn't do (does do them I know), was a very long time ago
<Myrtti> I hope you've learned your lesson about those scripts?
<GibbaTheHutt> hm probably not tbh
<Myrtti> don't run them if you don't know extensively what they do
<Myrtti> especially on crowded channels like #ubuntu
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, that I know, tbh I didn't realise anyone used !give
<GibbaTheHutt> otherwise would have disabled it better in first placve
<GibbaTheHutt> but yeah I can understand the issues with that np
<Myrtti> you've been unbanned few minutes ago and can rejoin #ubuntu again
<GibbaTheHutt> thanks, and sorry for taking time up :)
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> http://sample.org.uk/blog/?action=post&post=firefox_security_overhaul
 * Myrtti sets up a master password
<EvolutionXtinct> can someone help me i can't get into #ubuntu :(
<ikonia> one moment
<EvolutionXtinct> np thank you
<ikonia> elkbuntu: looks like you wher vitims of a dcc exploit
<ikonia> elkbuntu: sorry
<ikonia> EvolutionXtinct: looks like you where the victim of an exploit
<EvolutionXtinct> how do i go about plugging that one!
<ikonia> EvolutionXtinct: if you type "/topic" in the channel you have been forwarded to it should give you instructions on what to do 
<EvolutionXtinct> no it was saying missing parameters
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: dont use the ""
<gnomefreak> just type /topic
<EvolutionXtinct> i did
<EvolutionXtinct> TOPIC Not enough parameters
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: it works here fine
<EvolutionXtinct> i use mIRC
<EvolutionXtinct> not sure if that matters
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: maybe try /t
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: its a freenode thing AFAIK so any client should work
<EvolutionXtinct> T Unknown command
<EvolutionXtinct> whats the link and i'll plug the exploit :(
<gnomefreak> ikonia: i dont see anything in topic that will direct him/her to DCC exploit info
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: are you using lower case letters
<EvolutionXtinct> yes
<EvolutionXtinct> mIRC for some reason puts the output in uppercase of the command
<ikonia> Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it (yes, it can be fixed) 2) after carrying out those instructions please type « test me » and wait few  minutes | if this fails, type « /join #ubuntu-ops » to be tested manually
<ikonia> thats from the topic in #ubuntu-read-topic
<gnomefreak> EvolutionXtinct: you might want to ask in #freenode maybe
<ikonia> EvolutionXtinct: please follow the instructions I have provided in #ubuntu-read-topic
<EvolutionXtinct> ikonia thank you
<ikonia> no problem
 * gnomefreak goes back to look for bug
<ikonia> EvolutionXtinct: if there's nothign else you need, you can leave the channel and follow the test instructions I gave you 
<EvolutionXtinct> k sorry
<elkbuntu> mirc is a dodgy bit of muck
<ikonia> is that an official quote
<elkbuntu> i'm tempted to say yes, but no.
<ikonia> I'll take that as a yes then
<elkbuntu> is the bot still wrong. re:-meeting?
<ikonia> no idea
<elkbuntu> seems not
<elkbuntu> there is the rumblings of meeting in -meeting
<Tm_T> hi hi kids
<ikonia> elkbuntu: detail please
<elkbuntu> CC meeting
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> may stick my eyeballs open
<elkbuntu> asia/oceania board will be pleaing to be expanded, so as we can cover the hemisphere we're charged with.
<ikonia> the power fight begins
<elkbuntu> not really
<Myrtti> I swear to Gaia, one day ASUS-tek will make my head explode
<ikonia> just remove him
<ikonia> he adds nothing of value, and is just a pain
<ikonia> I see no value in him being in the channel
<Myrtti> unfortunately stupidity and denseness is not a capital crime
<Myrtti> having said that...
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, except he annoys the bejeebus out of more than just you
<elkbuntu> he annoys everyone
<Myrtti> [13:35] ~~~Irssi: Query started with ASUS-tek in window 21
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> ikonia: I have no problems with someone else removing him - I myself can't do it as he hasn't particularly broken any rules that I know of
<Myrtti> people should be able to use ignore, anyway.
<Myrtti> not that we are allowed to, but you know.
<bazhang> I would have removed him long ago. icesword as well.
<bazhang> there is endearing, and there is creepy, and that line has been breeched
<Myrtti> the thing is, if I'd remove him, I wouldn't know how to explain it to him
<Myrtti> I've tried to explain the social codes too many times
<bazhang> shouldn
<bazhang> oops
<Myrtti> if I can't explain my actions, I don't act
<bazhang> shouldnt be on you.
<Myrtti> Christmas outdoor  lights ♥ 
<Myrtti> my fingers are freezing
<elkbuntu> heh
<jrib> hmm, first day below freezing today
<ikonia> was cold this morning my end too
<jrib> i wanted to run, I wonder if I'll be up for it still
<ikonia> bellow freezing....not for me
<jrib> my new neighbors below me must have their heat really high as I don't have the heat on and it's still pretty warm in my place
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3041015948/
<ubottu> In ubottu, joaopinto said: !java=~ /sun-java6-jre//openjdk-6-jre/
<Myrtti> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Myrtti> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubottu> sun-java6-jre (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6213 kB, installed size 14232 kB
<Myrtti> !info openjdk-6-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is extra. Version 6b12-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 224 kB, installed size 740 kB
<Myrtti> doesn't seem to be same thing for me...
<Myrtti> though, I'm known to be extensively wrong.
<Pici> openjdk is open source and is in Main. sun-java-6 is not.
<Pici> Myrtti: ^
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, http://elkbuntu.net/i_set_up_my_xmas_tree_already.jpg
<Myrtti> Pici: yes, but if they're not the same thing, and people *need* Sun...
<elkbuntu> that's the e71 camera btw
<Pici> Myrtti: Methinks that like many open source replacements for complicated proprietary apps *cough*flash*cough* it probably can't be a full replacement.
<Myrtti> Pici: yes, and that's exactly why that proposition of joaopinto shouldn't be applied blindly.
<Pici> Myrtti: Agreed.
 * elkbuntu feelz ignoored.
<Pici> elkbuntu: USB powered?
<elkbuntu> Pici, yeah
<Pici> NEat
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: wooo
<Myrtti> that's neat.
<elkbuntu> hehe, it cost $3
<elkbuntu> is it just me, or is spam back to its normal rate again already
<Dave2> e-mail spam?
<elkbuntu> ya
<Dave2> It's just you.
<Myrtti> Pici: it would be lovely if swfdec and/or gnash could handle vimeo etc. but as they don't, I like that the proprietary vendor does love us a bit.
<Myrtti> from the developer blog I read that 64-bit flash is the most asked feature for Linux, and also that it was first shipped for Linux, with no set date to launch it for Windows or Mac yet.
<Myrtti> we Linuxists are happy bunch, if we get the library, we manage to install it. Windows folks need installers.
<elkbuntu> haha
<Myrtti> made with InstallShield or some other junk.
<Myrtti> *grumble*
<Pici> Myrtti: That was nice indeed.  Its too bad that the open source alternatives cannot handle the more pervasive online applications, otherwise we'd be able to recommend them more often.
<LjL-Temp> Myrtti: then why don't you go install VXL and manage to make OpenGazer run with it for me ;P
<LjL-Temp> since apparently i'm not part of the happy bunch given i've been trying to get that stuff working for a month
<jrib> too bad the 64bit crashes my browser :/
<jrib> *flash*
<LjL-Temp> *slow shutter speed*
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i think this is the nicest bright pink theme i've seen... http://www.babinokia.com/2006/12/21/pink_seaflower-by-babi/
<LjL> oh jesus, i thought we couldn't get much lower than the ubuntu brown
<elkbuntu> LjL, hehe
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: http://www.pizero.net/wp-content/gallery/theme-gallery/theme3/kittys.jpg
<LjL> also that's... violet, more than bright pink
<Myrtti> http://www.pizero.net/theme-gallery
<LjL> the fellow who made the theme is italian, perhaps not too surprisingly
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, that's the cutest
<Myrtti> O
<Myrtti> I bet those aren't compatible with e71 though :-<
<elkbuntu> http://www.babinokia.com/2006/12/25/207/
<elkbuntu> http://www.babinokia.com/2006/11/26/tux-love-by-babi/ <-- awww
<LjL> [14:05:31] <amigamia> i thought apache was just included in all distrobutions today by default?
<LjL> is this enough evidence of drug use to kick?
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, is zedge.net safe?
<Myrtti> I used it with my 6623, seems to be
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I found few more gems for you
<Myrtti> conversation of Nokia
<Myrtti> what else...
<elkbuntu> conversion of nokia?
<Myrtti> conversation
<elkbuntu> ah, tired, sorry
<Myrtti> http://www.nokia.com/A4568203
<Myrtti> also enhanced calculator (http://www.nokia.com/betalabs/calculator) or calcium (http://mtvoid.com/calcium/index.html)
<Myrtti> joikuspot
<elkbuntu> Download both files into same directory on your PC and install using your PC Suite <-- ehwhat?
<LjL> jrib, or for that matter anyone: i've wondered a few times... if you just want to build a source package when you fetch it, apt-get has the "--build" option, which just builds it, without requiring anything built the build-deps afaik. on the other hand, if you want to modify and *then* build, !source mentions using dpkg-buildpackage with fakeroot, and i've seen a plethora of other possibilities mentioned
<LjL> just what does apt-get --build do?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: on what app?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: oh
<Myrtti> bull
<Myrtti> I just download the jar only and install
<jrib> LjL: beats me
<Myrtti> oooo
<Myrtti> new share online!
<Myrtti> http://www.nokia.com/betalabs/shareonline
<Myrtti> my nose starts to tickle
<Myrtti> oh, bummer.
<Myrtti> Share Online 4.0 beta is an update to version 3.1 that is currently shipping in several Nokia devices running S60 3rd Edition Feature Pack 2 like 6220 Classic, 5320 XpressMusic, N78, N79, N85 and N96.
<elkbuntu> that's pre-installed on this phone
<elkbuntu> i wasnt aware of the economic sharing option
 * elkbuntu tries to find it
<elkbuntu> aktually, i'll do that tomorrow
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: share online was preinstalled on this phone too, but older version
<elkbuntu> Tue Nov 18 13:37:47 UTC 2008
<elkbuntu> Wed Nov 19 00:38:14 EST 2008
<elkbuntu> too
<elkbuntu> and i leave for work 0750 most mornings.
<elkbuntu> ninite
<Myrtti> nini dear
<Pici> Goodnight!
<Myrtti> woo
<Myrtti> Nokia Audiobook manager works in wine
<ikonia> elkbuntu: what are you syning your calander against
<ikonia> syncing
<ikonia> oh, shes gone to bed
<Myrtti> I guess I should share my syncml settings
<ikonia> what do you sync against
<Myrtti> I've got a cronjob that syncs my calendar to google three times a day and makes a backup of contacts, calendar and notes to the server once a week
<ikonia> that would work
<ikonia> maybe
<ikonia> Myrtti: what is your desktop calander applications ?
<Myrtti> orage, I don't use it for anything else than viewing the entries
<Myrtti> all editing in phone and/or gcal
<ikonia> Hmm I use sunbird, 
<ikonia> research research research
<Myrtti> I'll blog about that anyway
<Myrtti> you might get some pointers
<ikonia> please do
<Myrtti> COFFEE
<Myrtti> coffee is the word.
<Myrtti> yes.
<Pici> mum is the word
<ikonia> greese is the word
<Myrtti> is there a way to niftily check which ... oh, nvm.
<Myrtti> synaptic
<Pici> yes
<Myrtti> doh
<Myrtti> I don't have synaptic on my server
<Myrtti> is there a nifty way to check on command line / aptitude which software are installed from repository foo?
<Pici> hmm
<Myrtti> I've got a PPA that I know I've installed software from
<Myrtti> but I'm not sure what
<LjL> Myrtti: aptitude can tell you the origin, but that's not the same as the repository
 * Myrtti checks
<LjL> Myrtti: but if you still have the repository in your sources.list, then it's relatively easy to do
<Pici> apt-cache policy does though
<LjL> Pici: not if the repository is not there anymore
<Pici> LjL: Are you sure?
<LjL> Pici: quite
<Myrtti> well it is in sources.list.d/multisync.list ...
<Pici> LjL: Okay then
<Myrtti> but
<LjL> Myrtti: then apt-cache policy will do it
<Myrtti> so there's a reverse for apt-cache policy <package>?
<Myrtti> apt-cache policy <repository> or something?
<LjL> Myrtti: moment
<LjL> Myrtti: dpkg -l | grep "^ii" | awk ' { print $2 } ' | xargs -n 1 apt-cache policy | grep -B 5 repositoryname
<Myrtti> oo
<LjL> will take a while
<LjL> Myrtti: actually make that "-n 1" some larger number, it'll speed it up considerably
<LjL> 500 works here
<Myrtti> oh my gawd.
<Myrtti> http://www.flickr.com/photos/myrtti/3041299422/sizes/l/
<Myrtti> I feel almost like a pro photographer even with my crappy N95
<jdong> Myrtti: the N95 isn't "crappy" when it comes to photography... for a phone camera it has one of the best cams I've seen to date.
<jdong> not to mention that level of quality 5 years ago was considered a premium-model digital camera :D
<Myrtti> those pictures that I just took make me cry. I wouldn't have thought having spent three years in arts/crafts evening classes would have had this much effect. But I bet not that many know how to take pictures of that quality in pitch black with a goddamn N95
<Myrtti> I know the settings and know what they mean.
<Myrtti> and I can also use them, not just point and click with automated pointandclick settings.
<Myrtti> was it three... or four...
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> looking at that output it looks as if only msync-tools is installed from a ppa
<Myrtti> ikonia: http://ping.fm/I5WZ0
<Myrtti> cutekeys is also on the buzz
<Myrtti> http://gerrymoth.jaiku.com/presence/49157084
<Myrtti> I just love Jaiku, have I mentioned that before?
<Myrtti> I have.
<ikonia> Myrtti: reading.....
<Myrtti> Network Timeout
<Myrtti> The server at jaiku.com is taking too long to respond.
<Myrtti> bwah.
<fde> Why does ubottu's sound factoid still recommend ALSA usage? It should recommend how to fix pulse, not to replace it with alsa itself...
<fde> (it should basically redirect to the pulseaudio factoid or be replaced outright with the pulseaudio one imo)
<Myrtti> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fde> I don't think that is valid for any supported version of Ubuntu other than the first LTS
<Myrtti> a) there's xubuntu and kubuntu that don't use pulseaudio
<Myrtti> b) alsa does still work together with pulseaudio
<fde> Myrtti: Kubuntu uses phonon now, which via its backend should be using pulse... and xubuntu should be using pulse too
<jdong> "alsa" outputs to a virtual pulse device by default anyway.
<jdong> fde: no, phonon directly uses alsa by default.
<jdong> configuring it to use a pulse backend requires manual XSession.d editing and control center changes
<jdong> [citation-needed] on xubuntu using pulse, too.
<fde> jdong: well then that is poor design, the suse guys for instance have it use esd by default instead...
<Myrtti> I'm using xubuntu
<Myrtti> it doesn't use pulse
<Myrtti> I'd scream if it would
<jdong> when the Xsession script for pulse tests for gnome-session in $STARTUP.... :)
<fde> pulse is suffering because too many apps aren't designed to use it... it is technically sound
<fde> umm... strong?
<jdong> alsa output goes through pulse anyway, what's the big deal?
<Myrtti> fde: are this your opinions or something agreed by the ubuntu devs as a whole?
<jdong> and pulse is still not perfect in that regard :)
<Myrtti> s/this/these/
<jdong> there's plenty of realtime scheduling/buffering issues, various random deaths of the daemon caused by certain types of ALSA virtual output...
<fde> jdong: the dmix stuff in the factoid certainly is wrong if that is true... dmix is turned off by default because of pulse feature overlap
<jdong> fde: only when pulse is installed.
<fde> Myrtti: well, considering everyone is moving to pulse, I'd say its developer consensus... certainly for gnome
<Myrtti> which still leaves xfce/kde/cli out of the deal.
<Myrtti> and other solutions
<jdong> and pulse sound mixing is still configured through the ALSA mixer API.
<Myrtti> {{citation needed, desperately}} before editing the factoid
<jdong> fundamentally it's the help.ubuntu.com docs that need refreshing to mention pulse-based sound issues.
<fde> Myrtti: there are technical reasons for using something like pulse... dmix was considered to be sadly lacking for lower end cards, and lacks the real time functionality of pulse for high end cards too
<Myrtti> fde: that is not the issue
<fde> Myrtti: My issue is that the factoid is outdated... due to those reasons... and thus should be changed to reflect current status.
<Myrtti> the issue is that the factoid is staying as it is until you can prove the authoritive references to why it should be changed. I'm not convinced there is a developer consensus on the matter in GNOME, Ubuntu or the KDE/XFCE communities.
<Myrtti> s/you/anyone/
 * jdong agrees.
<jdong> additionally, it's the linked help.ubuntu.com docs that are out of date, not the factoid
<jdong> this is a Doc Team issue
<Myrtti> I don't know about the dmix stuff, I guess that can be removed *if* we can find reference what you are suggesting about it is true.
<Myrtti> but as for now, we play by "even outdated, but still confirmed and good data is better than blindly editing in new data without references."
<fde> Myrtti: http://live.gnome.org/PulseAudio  reflects some of the work to make pulse part of gnome... it states that PulseAudio was preferred for downstream since 2.18
<Myrtti> fde: and still, that applies only for Gnome.
<jdong> Myrtti: well the dmix is probably the more questionable of anything in that mix. I don't think it's a good idea to go manually tooling around in the alsa configs outside Ubuntu documentation.
<jdong> can we spawn crimsun in here for a definitive answer? :)
<Myrtti> jdong: I agree.
<Myrtti> 1summon crimsun
<fde> Myrtti: KDE its phonon ... so it should at least specify different solutions for each desktop... 
<jdong> phonon is an API wrapper.
<Myrtti> [18:27] [freenode] ~~~crimsun is away: train
<jdong> aww.
<fde> jdong: yes, and it can use pulse or anything else... but it is the direct backend that apps talk to....
<jdong> fde: I think the Sound page in help.u.c should specify the cases for each desktop environemnt.
<jdong> not the factoid.
<jdong> there's only so many words you can fit into it.
<Myrtti> find the fault in the part "it can use pulse or anything else"
<fde> jdong: can you at least agree that the dmix stuff should be removed from the faq? it is outdated...
<jdong> I will agree with that. The dmix stuff probably doesn't belong in there
<jdong> messing with dmix by oneself is generally a bad idea and will lead to more support headaches in the future.
<fde> Myrtti: can and has plugins for aren't the same thing?  xine and gstreamer can both use pulse too though, which are the plugins I see for phonon right now
<jdong> the rest of the stuff, I will concur with you that the linked documentation is outdated and fails to mention the layer(s) above ALSA at all.
<jdong> but that is a problem to address with the Doc team and the wiki
<jdong> if there's other wiki pages that need to be merged with the Sound and Sound/Troubleshooting pages, then help coordinate that effort. I think the factoid linking to the Sound page is appropriate.
<fde> jdong: its primary use is more directed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting anyways, but even that page is out-dated, not to mention rather complicated
<jdong> fde: well a lot of SoundTroubleshooting deals with driver/kernel-layer difficulties which are a necessary evil.
<jdong> maybe you haven't had many problems at that layer, but that is not characteritic of those having sound problems in gneeral
<fde> jdong: I can agree with that, although all of the pages I'm looking at don't really cover what should be read by users....
<jdong> fde: well can you find something more appropriate on the wiki, or organize an effort to write such a usable page?
<jdong> fde: IMO the meat of factoid content should be in a wiki that can be community-maintained
<fde> jdong: Not sure I'm the person to organize that though... what would an appropriate mailing list be to bring it up? I don't think there is an ubuntu-wiki mailing list?
<Pici> There should be one for the documentation team
 * Myrtti huggles Pici
<fde> Pici: Makes sense... I'll get on that... 
<jdong> fde: thanks
<Pici> fde: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc
<Pici> fde: #ubuntu-doc too (or is it docs?)
<fde> (most distros, the doc stuff more relates to <that doc format I can't remember the name for>, which is kinda over my head)
<fde> e-mail sent... lets see where that goes
<Myrtti> fixxxer: you've managed to null and void the warranty you didn't have at first place by installing Ubuntu Ultimate.
 * Pici blehs
<Myrtti> killkillkill, diediedie
<Jack_Sparrow> Myrtti How are you and those rodents doing
<Myrtti> fine and dandy :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> Glad to hear it...
<Jack_Sparrow> I have the whole morning to myself and nothing to do but go walk the dog around the entire lake.  
<Tm_T> Myrtti: why you talk here to someone who isn't here?
<Myrtti> Tm_T: because I'm too nice to say that to him straight in the face at #ubuntu
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Flannel> Hmmm
<Flannel> ubottu is ignoring me?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is ignoring me?
<Flannel> Odd that he replied inside out
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I see
<mewshi> hi
<mewshi> Why am I banned in the main channel?
<Daviey> @btlogin
<mewshi> Can someone please tell me why I'm banned in #ubuntu?
<Daviey> bot busted?
<LjL> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Daviey> @whoami
<mewshi> What do you mean?  I'm not a bot, haven't done anything to anger a bot.  Is it because of the IP address I'm on?
<Daviey> mewshi: no, i mean the bot seems to be playing up
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@203.160.1.71
<ubottu> Match: *!*@203.160.1.71 by LjL in #ubuntu on Nov 13 2008 20:11:31 (ID: 6729)
<Flannel> Daviey: Its just slow
<Daviey> Flannel: oh
 * Myrtti pokes LjL 
<mewshi> That can't have been me
<mewshi> because I didn't even start here until Saturday night
<mewshi> which was the 15th
<LjL> one moment
<LjL> mewshi: is your computer or router shared with other people?
<mewshi> it's a proxy -_-
 * mewshi is getting really frustrated
<LjL> that would explain it then
<Tm_T> aww
<LjL> unfortunately, we don't allow open proxy users to join
<LjL> because they are often abused
<LjL> and the particular host you're using was, indeed, abused
<mewshi> Damn -_-
<Myrtti> mewshi: you could apply for an unaffiliated cloak at #freenode...
<mewshi> Well, how can I fix it?
<mewshi> a what? o.o
<mewshi> what the hell is that?
<Myrtti> [20:14] [freenode] ~~~bazhang [n=bazhang@unaffiliated/bazhang]
<Myrtti> [20:14] [freenode] ~~~ ircname  : B. A. Zhang
<LjL> mewshi: do keep in mind that open proxies are not really allowed on freenode to begin with
<Myrtti> (sorry bazhang)
<mewshi> Well, then... what can I do?
<mewshi> I need some sort of proxy, unless there's a way I can connect from here without one...
<LjL> mewshi: can't you just connect from your normal host?
<mewshi> no, because the damn library blocks IRC
<mewshi> Is there another way around it?
<LjL> mewshi: try connecting to port 8000, 8001 or 8002
<Myrtti> moin genii
<genii> Myrtti: Moin :)
<genii> And hello to all
<Pici> Hallo
<mewshi> Ok.  Well then.  That's useless.
<mewshi> What now, gentlemen?
<mewshi> Are there any ways I can actually get on IRC with this??
<ubottu> In ubottu, fde said: aptitudeclone is To clone a Debian machine using aptitude (or install your favorite packages) use aptitude search -F '%100p' '~i!~M' > package_list; on the reference machine; xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < package_list; aptitude install; on the other machine.
<LjL> mewshi: yes, you can the way you just have
<mewshi> I hate using web clients
<LjL> i'm sorry.
<mewshi> Isn't there *some* way I can get around this?
<LjL> ask the sysadmins to open the ports required for IRC
<mewshi> That's what I'm doing right now...
<LjL> or get a cloak
<LjL> although as i said, freenode might prevent that proxy from connecting without further notice...
<LjL> but actually, no, not even a cloak will work
<Pici> Why won't mibbit work for him now?
<LjL> Pici: it does, he just doesn't like using it
<Myrtti> !search clone
<ubottu> Found: clone, botcloning, botclone
<Myrtti> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Pici> Myrtti: Indeed. !clone is better that that
<Pici> LjL: Then I don't see a problem.
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell fde about clone
<LjL> Myrtti: i don't think "tell" works, didn't last time i used it
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell Myrtti about clone
<ubottu> Myrtti, please see my private message
<Myrtti> LjL: works now
<LjL> Myrtti: have you checked the actual message it sent you? (also, it might work just because you're doing it to yourself, try sending it to me)
<Myrtti> ubottu: tell LjL about clone
<ubottu> LjL, please see my private message
<Myrtti> Pici: works
<LjL> uhm, that's kind of weird. look at what i got
<LjL> [19:32:34] <ubottu> Myrtti wants me to tell you: about clone
<LjL> [19:32:37] <ubottu> <Myrtti> wants you to know: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<LjL> last time i tried, i'd only get the first of those
<Pici> !help tell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help tell
<mewshi> so, unless I get the ports unblocked for "academic purposes" or I use a web client, I'm totally boned?
<Myrtti> [20:33] <fde> I know about clone - however I would like to also have the aptitude  method in ubottu, if I didn't know about the clone factoid, I would have  just named the aptitudeclone request clone  ;)
<Pici> @help tell
<ubottu> (tell <nick> <text>) -- Tells the <nick> whatever <text> is. Use nested commands to your benefit here.
<Myrtti> like, errrr
<Myrtti> WHY?!?!?
<LjL> mewshi: another option is using a tunnel to your own machine
<mewshi> a tunnel?
<LjL> mewshi: yes, you can put a proxy server on your own machine - that's not an open proxy, so it's fine to use.
<LjL> !info bip
<ubottu> bip (source: bip): multiuser irc proxy with conversation replay and more. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 98 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Pici> Myrtti: Because apt-get and aptitude  are completely different! </sarcasm>
<Myrtti> Pici: mind explaining that to *him*?
<mewshi> So, do I just apt-get install bip?  And then what?
<LjL> Myrtti, Pici: that cloning method actually has a flaw
<Myrtti> LjL: which
<Pici> LjL: Which?
<LjL> mewshi: "bip" is just one, there are several others, do "apt-cache search irc proxy" or "irc bouncer" (or for that matter, "http proxy"). you install it, you configure it to run on a port that your library allows (like 80), and then you connect to it
<LjL> Myrtti, Pici: unless i'm mistaken, it won't remember which packages were installed manually and which ones were installed automatically, so it'll break the "autoremove" feature of apt-get, and aptitude. i don't know what "the aptitude method" is, but if there is one, it'd probably get around that since aptitude was designed with that sort of dependency handling in mind
<Myrtti> mind explaining that to him?
<LjL> Myrtti: well, that'd make him right ;)
<Myrtti> I don't like his suggestion, because it is a bit arbitrary in comparison to the dselect-upgrade
<mewshi> ok, well, I may need some more help...
<LjL> what's his suggestion, i think i missed part of this
<mewshi> what's a good HTTP proxy?
<LjL> Myrtti: ah sorry seen it. yes, his suggestion is intended to get the autoremove stuff right
<LjL> mewshi, i gave you some pointers, now please ask in #Ubuntu
<LjL> Myrtti: why do you call it arbitrary anyway?
<Myrtti> LjL: a) I've never seen that used before b) it relies on other commands and search parameters not explained nor obvious
<LjL> Myrtti: the only actual difference is that aptitude is used instead of "dpkg --get-selections". the rest can, in all likelihood, be done exactly the same way
<LjL> aptitude search -F '%100p' '~i!~M' means "search for all installed packages that were not installed automatically, and print the package name only"
<LjL> i can probably make that a bit more understandable in form
 * Myrtti feels a sudden urge to file a bug to aptitude: "please fix these parameters to something more legible and make them a single parameter, like --get-selections"
<LjL> Myrtti: they don't have to fix them, it's just the way he used them.
<Myrtti> in the way he used it I wouldn't ever dare to try it, it looks Greek to me, akin to forkbombs.
<Myrtti> which is what I suspect even less knowledgeable would feel
<Myrtti> demanding explanation.
<LjL> Myrtti: how about   aptitude --display-format '%p' '?installed!?automatic'
<mewshi> So, they're telling me I can't run the proxy from here...
<ikonia> thats right
<LjL> no, in fact i said *on your own machine*
<Myrtti> LjL: better
<Myrtti> lots better
<mewshi> ...
<mewshi> Sigh...
<Myrtti> I'm almost feeling like throwing up. BRB.
<ikonia> !idle | mewshi 
<ubottu> mewshi: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<fde> Is there a way to check whether your ubottu factoid request is going to be applied or what is going on with it?
<fde> I've had several requests in the past, and I don't think any have ever been applied, I've even bypassed a few and changed the pages they direct to so as to ensure correctness....
<fde> (pinning wiki pages for instance, which ubottu was flat out wrong about)
<ikonia> mewshi: if there is nothing else you need from this channel, pleae check the topic for idle policy
<LjL> !-cloning
<ubottu> cloning has no aliases - added by LjL on 2006-11-22 23:45:30 - last edited by LjL on 2007-05-02 18:12:09
<LjL> !no cloning is <reply> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> Myrtti: ^
<fde> LjL: my request was related to the aptitude alternative to that request
<Myrtti> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<fde> s/request/factoid/
<LjL> fde: and in fact, you can see i'm using aptitude above
<Myrtti> fde: if you wait a few minutes, you can see we've been having an extensive discussion about your factoid here
<LjL> for storing the packages selection i'm using aptitude
<Myrtti> in a few minutes the channel logs are flushed to irclogs.ubuntu.com 
<LjL> for retrieving them, i think using xargs is a bit of a hack
<fde> LjL: ahh, true... both are valid though... I just prefer using aptitude as it keeps track of that stuff... ime the dpkg --get-selections method ends up having aptitude try to remove everything...
<LjL> and i believe dpkg --get-selections should work fine
<LjL> fde, it tries to remove everything?
<fde> Myrtti: wasn't aware as you're not supposed to idle in here, sorry
<Myrtti> fde: which is why I told you the logs :-)
<fde> LjL: yes, because none of it was explicitly installed, dpkg just replaces the selections
<LjL> fde: i understand that using aptitude with !~M~i allows to only list manually installed packages, which is a good thing... but i'm not sure why would aptitude *remove* stuff if that's not done?
<fde> Myrtti: I didn't see that, my bad
<LjL> fde: and when it replaces it, they aren't marked as manually installed by default?
<LjL> fde: still, that doesn't happen with apt-get, does it? and apt-get, too, has a knowledge of what packages were automatically installed
<LjL> which afaik should "in theory" be the same as aptitude's
<fde> LjL: I don't understand why either honestly, but that is why I don't use the dpkg --set-selections method... it is likely a bug, but I've never followed through on filing it.
<fde> LjL: never tried with apt-get since the autoremove functionality was put in... 
<LjL> fde: well, we should. i've seen people before complaining that aptitude was "removing random packages" and never could quite understand why
<LjL> let me test
<fde> LjL: in most cases, its because nothing now depends on it... but for some reason --get-selections seemed to think none were installed explicitely.
<LjL> fde: right, but those people seemed to be saying it removes way more than that
<LjL> i *was* indeed suspicious of their claims
<LjL> but this might be an explanation for them
<fde> LjL: if you have a test box, for instance removing ubuntu-desktop would probably remove everything that it depends on too...
<LjL> yes, that i know
<fde> LjL: same deal though with --get-selections and then using aptitude ... except ubuntu-desktop was also not explicitely installed... so everything goes anyway  :(
<LjL> fde: i'm not sure. i'll tell you what i just tried
<LjL> fde: echo sdf install | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<LjL> (yes, there is an "sdf" package)
<LjL> sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<LjL> (the package was installed)
<LjL> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LjL> (apt-get mentioned no automatically installed packages)
<LjL> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<ikonia> when did ubottu start treating | as > 
<LjL> (aptitude mentioned a couple of automatically installed packages, but not "sdf")
<LjL> ikonia: since people started sending | messages to themselves
<ikonia> LjL: so it only works with peoples sesnding it to themselves, not others
<LjL> ikonia: yes
<fde> LjL: maybe it changed then, I still don't trust the dpkg method though because of that
<ikonia> has that been in there long, I've not noticed it
<LjL> ikonia: it also tells them "in the future, please use a PM to investigate"
<Pici> ikonia: Its been there for a while
<LjL> fde, it's still "not right" that there is a difference between what apt-get tells me and what aptitude tells me
<LjL> aptitude says
<LjL> The following packages are unused and will be REMOVED:
<LjL>   epiphany-data libakonadiprivate0 libdlna0 libmozjs0d libneon27-gnutls libtagc0 libtifiles0 libtifiles0-dev libupnp2 libusb-dev mediatomb-common
<LjL> apt-get says none of that
<fde> LjL: they'll be listed if you apt-get -s autoremove
<LjL> ah wait no...
<ikonia> Pici: I've just blind
<LjL> right, right
<LjL> fde: still, no "sdf" listed
<Myrtti> fde: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/11/18/%23ubuntu-ops.txt, search for [18:28]
<LjL> fde: alright, i'll just switch to the aptitude method entirely in case the problem you mentioned happens with some older supported releases
<fde> LjL: yup, so they fixed that it seems, or maybe I just did something wrong, idk... but I would still appreciate it being added at least as aptitudeclone for future reference, then keep the old one as clone
<LjL> (although i really dislike the xarg thing, bleah)
<fde> LjL: sounds good also  :)
<fde> LjL: if you can think of another way to do it, feel free to change that, but it works like that
<LjL> !no cloning is <reply> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my_packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<fde> LjL: thanks a lot!
<LjL> !cloning ~= s/_/-/
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<Daviey> seems long winded..  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<LjL> Daviey: err...
<Myrtti> Daviey: read the backlog, dear
<LjL> that's what we discussed for half an hour :)
<Daviey> oh
<Myrtti> LjL: 45mins
<LjL> right
<LjL> now to go over the other factoids that fde submitted, and were indeed ignore
<LjL> [12:41] <fde> I'm unsure whether this is the right place, or if #ubuntu-irc is more appropriate, but could someone please change the bot's 'sound' factoid to reflect pulseaudio changes...
<LjL> [12:42] <fde> Currently it states to set it to ALSA only, but there is no dmix anymore, so that isn't what the user wants in any case.
<LjL> [12:46] <fde> ubottu: no sound is If you're having problems with sound, first ensure PulseAudio is selected in System > Preferences > Sound, if that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Myrtti> the pulseaudio addition is just WRONG.
<Pici> Myrtti was concerned that this didn't make reference to Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<LjL> Pici: neither does the current one
<Pici> LjL: Indeed
<LjL> also
<LjL> !sound-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> @bansearch dhiraj
<ubottu> No matches found for dhiraj!n=dhiraj@89.211.209.131 in any channel
<LjL> Myrtti: why is the pulseaudio thing wrong
<LjL> (perhaps we should invite him back?)
<Myrtti> in my experience, even if you have pulseaudio, problems can be fixed with fixing alsa settings.
<Myrtti> YMMV
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm getting a headache from extensive thinking
<ikonia> dumb it down then
<Myrtti> and I need to finish this blog entry
<LjL> Myrtti, but that doesn't necessarily mean that you should select ALSA, and not PulseAudio, in the sound preferences
<LjL> i'm not a gnome user, mind, i'm just going by common sense
<LjL> anyway i'm off for dinner myself
 * Myrtti prods Pici as the factoid wrangler and $someone_else as the GNOME audio expert
<Myrtti> I don't use GNOME myself anymore, either
<Pici> I'm bad at sound issues
<Myrtti> Pici: which is why I prodded $someone_else
<Pici> Myrtti: Thanks
<Myrtti> HOXHOX PEOPLE, YES YOU. If you feel you can wrangle audio issues in GNOME Hardy/Intrepid, give Pici a hand to write a factoid.
<Pici> ikonia: fixed
<ikonia> sorry darn lag middle of conneciton
<ikonia> Pici: drinks on me
<ikonia> can someone stick ban on n=dhiraj@89.211.209.131 in #ubuntu please, I'm lagging and don't wwant to kill the channel
<Pici> ikonia: Like I said, I fixed it.
<ikonia> ahhh you fixed tha, thank you
<ikonia> sorry, thought you just fixed the mute
<ikonia> 2 drinks to Pici 
<Pici> ikonia: You didn't mute anyone.
<ikonia> oh, I thought I muted the channel
<ikonia> Pici: 3 drinks
<Pici> woo
<Myrtti> Pici: hello
<Myrtti> ähg
<Pici> Myrtti: Hi
<Myrtti> PiercedWolf: hello
<ikonia> I was lagging and couldn't see anything
<PiercedWolf> hello Myrtti 
<Pici> ikonia: I figured as much
<ikonia> 4 drinks
<PiercedWolf> anyone knows bout bouncers?
<Myrtti> PiercedWolf: sure, but what that has to do with the topic of this channel?
<nalioth> PiercedWolf: can we help you?
<PiercedWolf> which channel then?
<PiercedWolf> i want to get inside a chat
<nalioth> which channel what?
<PiercedWolf> spanish network
<PiercedWolf> terra
<PiercedWolf> u need to send raw xml node
<PiercedWolf> and only can be done with bouncer and scripting
<nalioth> PiercedWolf: why are you here?
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<PiercedWolf> i always get in here
<PiercedWolf> and 7 other channels
<ikonia> !give ikonia a treat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PiercedWolf> im programmer
<nalioth> PiercedWolf: not this one, i'm afraid
<PiercedWolf> ok then thx anyway
<ikonia> PiercedWolf: you where using an auto respond script in #ubuntu 
<PiercedWolf> is disabled right now
<PiercedWolf> why?
<ikonia> it was causing disruption in #ubuntu 
<PiercedWolf> um
<PiercedWolf> what happened?
<ikonia> auto respond / bot scripts aren't really allowed
<PiercedWolf> why r u saying this to me?
<PiercedWolf> r u oper from ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> because you where running the script
<PiercedWolf> auch
<ikonia> I forwarded you to this channel
<PiercedWolf> were
<PiercedWolf> not where
<Pici> PiercedWolf: This is the operators channel of #ubuntu, #ubuntu-ops.
<PiercedWolf> my eyes hurts
<PiercedWolf> ah ok
<PiercedWolf> so whats up then?
<PiercedWolf> whats the matter?
<ikonia> errr...nothing, this is the first time you have come in scince you where running the script
<Myrtti> which script was this
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<Myrtti> the give one?
<PiercedWolf> im a busy dude
<PiercedWolf> sometimes i dont look at script
<Myrtti> PiercedWolf: well you're not getting into #ubuntu
<PiercedWolf> anything else?
<Myrtti> we're busy too. anything else?
<Myrtti> >___<
<PiercedWolf> i was only asking
<PiercedWolf> seemed like u were looking for trouble
<PiercedWolf> i cant do anything else
<Myrtti> errrr
<PiercedWolf> script is off
<Myrtti> you could disable the script
<PiercedWolf> and things r done right now
<PiercedWolf> ok
<PiercedWolf> done
<PiercedWolf> give
<PiercedWolf> see?
<Myrtti> !give a carrot to Pici
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> so it seems
<PiercedWolf> and one last thing
<ikonia> apologies lost connection
<PiercedWolf> ikonia, plz
<PiercedWolf> use were instead where
<PiercedWolf> when u try to say circumstancial
<PiercedWolf> :)
<ikonia> U
<ikonia> U R telling me about gramma
<PiercedWolf> i get confused sometimes
<PiercedWolf> yeah mine is horrible too
<ikonia> when your typing perfect may be better to give out lessons then
<PiercedWolf> xD
<ikonia> did someoen remove the ban for you while I was away
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<PiercedWolf> erm... sorry
<PiercedWolf> ?¿
<ikonia> could someoen remove the ban please as I do'nt trust my connection
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<ikonia> as you can see lag
<PiercedWolf> remove it another day
<PiercedWolf> i dont care bout ubuntu channel
<ikonia> then why did you come asking to get in 
<PiercedWolf> i m little more worried bout php and python ones
<PiercedWolf> ?¿
<PiercedWolf> i asked to get in? xD
<PiercedWolf> when?
<Myrtti> basically by entering here, you did
<PiercedWolf> entering?
<PiercedWolf> i dunno
<PiercedWolf> autjoin maybe
<ikonia> 19:38 < PiercedWolf> i want to get inside a chat
<Daviey> I suspect he autojoined #ubuntu and was forwarded here
<PiercedWolf> ow
<PiercedWolf> a chat
<ikonia> yes, I thought he wanted to get back into #ubuntu
<PiercedWolf> in spanish network
<PiercedWolf> not freenode
<PiercedWolf> using a bouncer
<PiercedWolf> irc.terra.es
<ikonia> oh, well your on freenode so I suggest you change servers
<PiercedWolf> i guess u dont catch my quiz
<PiercedWolf> sorry
<PiercedWolf> nevermind
<PiercedWolf> thx anyway
<PiercedWolf> c ya
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> PiercedWolf: anything else ?
<PiercedWolf> ?¡
<PiercedWolf> no
<PiercedWolf> why=
<genii> /back
<ikonia> your still here
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<genii> bah
<PiercedWolf> r u kicking me from channel?
<PiercedWolf> ah ok
<PiercedWolf> i get it
<ikonia> was that just a language barrier problem ?
<nalioth> ikonia: there may have been a social difference, too
<Myrtti> (10:21:54 PM) Myrtti: I'm on my road to perdition
<Myrtti> (10:22:18 PM) Myrtti: I registered an Etsy account "just because my nick wasn't yet taken and I wanted to keep it to myself"
<Myrtti> bad Myrtti, bad.
<Tm_T> awww
<Tm_T> Etsy?
<Myrtti> "your place to buy and sell everything handmade"
<Myrtti> s/everything/all things/
<Tm_T> ok
<Myrtti> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=cat1_gallery_20&listing_id=448611 or...
<Myrtti> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?ref=cat1_gallery_17&listing_id=17491225
<Myrtti> or http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=9925455
<Myrtti> ;__;
<Pici> oo
<Myrtti> see?!
<Myrtti> I'm doomed.
<genii> So you are selling handmade things there or buying them? ;)
<Myrtti> I'm doomed!
<Myrtti> and that is exactly the question Duncan asked.
<Myrtti> you people know me too well
<Tm_T> haha
<Myrtti> I could sell knitted gadget pouches
<genii> Mittens
<Pici> !rpm =~ dangerous and unsupported
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Pici> oops
<Pici> !rpm =~ s/dangerous/dangerous and unsupported/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, 'elkbuntu' is taken on the mozilla websites, but seemingly not by me :(
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: http://www.usernamecheck.com/
<Myrtti> not that useful though
<Pici> Takes forever too
<Myrtti> yup
<elkbuntu> well, it's handshaking a zillion APIs there
<elkbuntu> and gives false positives too.. apparantly theres an elkbuntu.lj ... except there's not.
<Myrtti> Nafallo: what do you want? last.fm what?
<Myrtti> whee.
<Myrtti> I had a lag of 230+seconds
 * LjL wonders whether that site will actually go and register the username you type everywhere... :)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Flannel> er, floobots?
<Flannel> Where are the flootbots?
<Flannel> flood, ven.
<Flannel> gah
<Flannel> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Flannel> I'm having lag issues, can't respond quick enough on my own
<Flannel> mmm, ubottu is dead too?
<Myrtti> that was elaborate
<Flannel> hey, there we go.
<Flannel> Wow, whats with all the lag?  Not only in floodbots, but me too it seems.
<Myrtti> all I can think of is that the lags were connected
<Myrtti> lags and that attack
<LjL> quite possibly
<tomaw> they should be gone now though
<LjL> meh, i'm not joined in half the channels i should be
<LjL> tomaw: did they hit -unregged?
<tomaw> yes
<LjL> so the floodbots were lagged for real
<LjL> tomaw, about how many of them?
<Mez> 7 trillion
<tomaw> less than thirty
<LjL> ok, then the only possible reason i could think of for floodbot lag can't be valid
<Flannel> LjL: Looks like the warning happened, and then they were lagged afterwards for some reason
<Flannel> since, they did warn at around the right time.
<LjL> Flannel: no... according to my server, the bots warned at :00:10, but the flood started at :59:58
<LjL> that's 12 scary seconds
<LjL> also, i can't understand why they didn't declare a mass join *before* declaring clone flood
<LjL> especially given there were joins to -unregged
<Myrtti> ikonia: Word count: 406
<Myrtti> my brain melts, I'm saving the entry and moving over to do something else.
<Myrtti> like nom baked beans in tomato sauce and make the daily Skype vidcall.
<jrib> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<ikonia> Myrtti: huh ?
<ikonia> Myrtti: word count ?
<Myrtti> of the blog entry about synchronizing calendars
 * PriceChild uses calsyncs60
 * Tm_T uses nothing, all fails
<ikonia> Myrtti: ahhh
<PriceChild> I also don't bother automatically syncing, seen as I don't change it.
<ikonia> PriceChild: looking at that too, thank you
<PriceChild> It 'just worked'.
<PriceChild> Although there are several problems...
<PriceChild> I'm sure they will become aparent when you find the homepage.
<ikonia> not looking "now"
<ikonia> I'll look on work time :)
<Myrtti> I, my friends, have found a new mission for my life.
<Myrtti> http://www.opensourcefood.com/recipes/search/finnish
<Myrtti> screw this Ubuntu thing.
<Myrtti> :-D
<Flannel> Myrtti: I've been opressed by closed source food long enough!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: well, until you go, see this, especially ending: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings/Minutes/2008-11-18
<Flannel> mm, and closed source spelling rules too, it seems.
<ubottu> In ubottu, MTecknology said: repeat is Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly. If nobody knows your answer, it's likely that nobody has an answer right now. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LjL> -EMAKESNOSENSE
<Flannel> Caused by lag
<Flannel> LjL: ubottu skipped a few commands when she came back
<LjL> don't get you
<Flannel> LjL: commands were given during lag (assume a queue), after lag stopped, only the last command was said.
<Flannel> Also, earlier I had the commands go inside out.  A B C were issued, and then replies went C A B
<Flannel> it was odd
<LjL> Flannel: uhm ok but still that edit makes no sense
<LjL> if nobody knows your answer, nobody knows your answer. yeah, of course.
<LjL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> !-pt
<ubottu> pt aliases: br, portuguese, brazil - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:53:44 - last edited by jrib on 2008-09-29 13:08:15
<LjL> !no pt is <reply> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> #ubuntu-pt states in the topic that it doesn't offer support and to go to #ubuntu-br instead
<LjL> (hurray)
<jrib> the channel on ptnet is more populated
<jrib> but last time I checked #ubuntu-br is +r for some reason
<LjL> jrib: it is not
<jrib> not anymore
<LjL> got 51 people
<Flannel> LjL: I don't think it was an edit.
<LjL> we're not goign to tell people to go to a non-freenode channel anyway
<jrib> LjL: including you and me 
<Flannel> He thought the factoid was gone
<Flannel> oh, there is an edit
<Flannel> Right.  That edit makes no sense
<jussi01_> morning all
<Flannel> blakbeardscrotum -- inappripriate nick or not?
<Tm_T> Flannel: what part could be inapprooihnrt
<Flannel> Tm_T: Was that sarcasm? or are you having some typing issues?
<Tm_T> Flannel: latter
<Tm_T> just cant write
<jussi01_> Flannel: definately in appropriate imho
<Tm_T> oh boy
<Tm_T> see #k =)
<jussi01_> Tm_T: LOL
<Myrtti> stupid php
<jussi01_> have fun
<Myrtti> I hate php
<Tm_T> jussi01_: I mean, seriously, his english is unreadable
<Pici> Myrtti: Someone here likes it... /me runs
<Myrtti> I know
<Tm_T> Myrtti: just burn it
<Myrtti> BUUURRRNNN
<Myrtti> all I wants is a line to be parsed a bit differently.
<spree> Hi. I was banned about 2 weeks ago for saying some overtly gross things. This is now the third time I have come here to ask for an unban. What i said was gross and inappropriate, I have read the TOS and the rules and all of that, and have been subjected to having what I said repeated over and over for analysis and etc. Look, it's been 2 weeks I'm not going to do it again. Can I be unbanned please?
<LjL> you'd know there's nothing called "TOS" or "rules" among the documents that concern behavior in the Ubuntu channels...
<spree> LjL, There were numerous documents you had me read
<spree> they were given from Ubottu
<spree> for example attitude, language, etc
<LjL> right, none of which were called TOS or rules
<spree> LjL, You know what, you're absolutely right, none of them are called TOS or rules.
<spree> However for the sake of language convenience I called them TOS or rules.
<spree> I apologize for my semantic error.
<LjL> spree: you're unbanned. the fact that you've spent so much time reading those documents means you're supposed to respect them by the letter.
<spree> understood
<Myrtti> ikonia, elkbuntu: http://nokiaaddict.com/2008/11/18/ccalcpro-advanced-calculator-for-the-e71/
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-19
<mneptok> !info pspvc
<ubottu> Package pspvc does not exist in intrepid
<mneptok> munf.
<mneptok> tritium: so how old is doomcat?
<tritium> mneptok: I don't recall exactly.  Perhaps 11.
<mneptok> thought so. :)
<mneptok> ZOMG I RAN A MEETING!!!11!1!11!!!!one!!!!
<tritium> :)
<tritium> He's dthomasdigital's son.
<tritium> Heh, now that was amusing...Floodbot2 telling ubottu not to flood.  ;)
<tritium> Good night!
<genii> @whoami
<genii> Hm
<genii> @login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<genii> Hm
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii> Whew
<genii> Good evening, morning or afternoon ...
 * genii looks around for Myrtti
<nickrud> Flannel, I think pointing people at that ext3 undelete process will swear them off linux forever ;)
<Flannel> nickrud: yeah... well, on the otherhand, some people are masochists.
<nickrud> I'm not. Proof: I don't do gentoo I do ubuntu
<ikonia> why the heck do you have to register to get firefox plugins now
<genii> That sounds .... wrong ....
<ikonia> yes, "to download this plugin you need to register and login"
<Flannel> ikonia: only experimental ones, I believe
<nickrud> strange, I just got delicious without logging in.
<ikonia> ahh experimental ones only
<Flannel> the idea, I believe, is you ought to be prepared to submit bug reports, etc.
<ikonia> seems a reasonable, should be optional though, but not the end of the world
<Flannel> Is anyone else lagging?  Just slightly?
<Flannel> Seems that some stuff comes in bursts, etc.
<ikonia> Flannel: you've been suffering for a while now
<Flannel> ikonia: Its just today.  Earlier I wasn't sure if it was my connection to freenode, or my ocnnection to my home.  But, now I know its not the latter.
<Flannel> but yeah, no lag count on irssi, but it just feels it
<elkbuntu> meh, i believe i will chuck a sickie tomorrow. scratchy throat and feeling like crap.
<elkbuntu> though, technically a 'sickie' is 'taking a sick day even though not actually sick'
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Myrtti> *yawn*
<Myrtti> MOIN!
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> omg.
<Myrtti> http://pocketgaming.blogspot.com/2007/07/singer-izek-gameboy-controlled-sewing.html
<Myrtti> :-o
<elkbuntu> ...
<Myrtti> ... http://twitter.com/migueldeicaza/status/1012481075
<Myrtti> he has lost his mind
<elkbuntu> grr... whoever said that ff3 was less of a resource hog than ff2 -- was lying.
<ikonia> @btlogin
<bazhang> wrong channel ikonia 
<ikonia> cut and paste didn't work !
<ikonia> it pasted out of BT rather than the IP I had highlighed and added enter for fun
<bazhang> I usually just drag then middle click
<ikonia> not got X 
<ikonia> on a console
<bazhang> oh
<bazhang> not sure then
<ikonia> I think it was just a glitch with cut and paste
<ikonia> happens every so often
<bazhang> yup
<ikonia> it doesn't take the highlight and pastes the last highlight
<ikonia> annoying none the less
<ikonia> as you don't know until you've pasted it
<bazhang> I've done much much worse :)
<ikonia> as have I, still annoying though
<bazhang> no wai
<Myrtti> O NOES! my long thumb fingernail I've used as a stylus chipped! how can I live now?! oh wait. nvm.
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, i swear mc44 ignores me...
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: and I swear that nikki93 is a trolling alterego of someone...
<elkbuntu> i think so too
<elkbuntu> [citation needed] though :(
<bazhang> @bansearch yogandra
<ubottu> No matches found for yogandra!n=yogandra@120.89.100.224 in any channel
<LjL> jrib: is "pc", like, asking random questions every ten seconds and not quite even listening to the answers?
<Pici> Sounds like it.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> digital vibrance?
<LjL> bazhang: it's a useless feature of nvidia drivers
<bazhang> LjL, aha
<LjL> bazhang: basically increases saturation for most colors, afaics
<Pici> Its silly
<bazhang> LjL, I set that in my monitor (hw)
<LjL> bazhang: hm? i set brightness and contrast, not saturation, on mine
<jrib> LjL: pc started off fine installing flash and security updates.  Don't about the recent questions
<bazhang> mine has movie mode, picture mode, all kinds of newfangled modes 
<LjL> <LjL> pc: oh, i thought Digital Vibrance was an Nvidia-specific term...
<LjL> and i still think that
<LjL> according to google
<Pici> bazhang: Mine too, its an NEC
<bazhang> Pici, nice
<Myrtti> excuse me while I abuse the bot and the channel
<Myrtti> bug 243692
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243692 in source-highlight "web pages with ~ do not underline correctly" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243692
<bazhang> ugh
<LjL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LjL> it's broken in intrepid
<LjL> i'll leave the factoid alone though and put a warning in the wiki
<bazhang> <Nergoth`> Debian vs Gentoo vs Fedora vs CentOS vs FreeBSD? What for the server?
<bazhang> hmm
<Myrtti> lol
<Myrtti> I'm the first one in my apartment building to have outdoor lights
<genii> Myrtti: And so now it's the local attraction?
<genii> ;)
<Myrtti> hehe
<Myrtti> it's a signpost for all the lonely geeks of Hervanta to come sing me a serenade and cry when I toss them old Ubuntu CD's as a reward and tell them it's too late to sing serenades for me
<Myrtti> "sorry boys, someone got ahead of you"
<Myrtti> shinoj: if I did see right, you did CTCP PING at #ubuntu earlier.
<shinoj> Myrtti: joined now what?
<Myrtti> care to explain?
<shinoj> yes
<shinoj> i was testing if my connection is ok
<Myrtti> and you decided that pinging the whole channel was a good idea?
<shinoj> no, its not
<shinoj> but i have to check
<Myrtti> you have to check? huh?
<shinoj> ya
<Myrtti> there's million other ways to check than to ping EVERYONE in the channel
<shinoj> i dont know about those
<Myrtti> why didn't you ask?
<shinoj> sorry for that
<Myrtti> I hope you'll refrain from using it in the future
<shinoj> will you explain one good mathod
<shinoj> sure
<shinoj> Myrtti: see you peeps later
<Myrtti> I suggest we change the !offtopic a bit
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> as it should start with
<Myrtti> ubuntu is only for Ubuntu support issues
<stdin> I think the #kubuntu version is better than that one
<stdin> !offtopic-#kubuntu
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Myrtti> it is better
<LjL> +1
<LjL> also, let me ask you about something regarding -ot
<LjL> i think we should give the message that -ot is not for "random chatter", but for ubuntu related, non-support discussion
<LjL> mind, that doesn't have to be enforced strictly, or even mildly
<LjL> but it ought to be what the official purpose of the channel is for imo
<LjL> so the factoid should reflect that, and the same should do the description on the wiki
<LjL> [19:26:49] --> gmvyoni has joined this channel (n=gmvyoune@83.230.207.216). [19:27:37] --> gmvyouness_ has joined this channel (n=gmvyoune@83.230.207.216).
<LjL> watch
<LjL> !no #ubuntu is <reply> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> i don't think we need to advertize #ubuntu+1 until jaunty starts being in decent shape and people actually start pestering about it
<ikonia> hail LJL
<nixternal> nalioth: ping?
<ikonia> nixternal: ping also please
<nixternal> yo yo
<ikonia> I want him first
<ikonia> although I'd accept pricechild ot another staff member 
<ikonia> or
<nixternal> I just need a staffer who can change channel ownership for me
<ikonia> I need to check on someone who I think is ban dodging
<ikonia> although I think it is the same guy less now, but could do with checking
<ikonia> never a stafer around when you want one
<ikonia> they are like busses, big and red
<nalioth> For questions and to register your project or group on freenode, see this page: http://freenode.net/group_registration.shtml
<ikonia> nalioth: could you check something for me please
<nalioth> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> I think I'm wrong now but checking would hurt
<ikonia> nalioth: a user newfaq was using a cloak and got banned, can you see if his ip range is anything like the current user "linny" please
<nalioth> no cloak was used
<ikonia> I don't think it's the same guy now, but I'd really like to check
<ikonia> ahh so it wasn't
<ikonia> I can't see the ip in the ban, 
<ikonia> I can now
<ikonia> nothing like it
<ikonia> thanks
<Pici> I don't like this factoid:
<Pici> !properenglish
<ubottu> English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<Myrtti> is it just me, or have the Firefox themes gotten worse or just tacky recently?
<nalioth> Myrtti: firefox has gotten worse lately
<Pici> Myrtti: I've never cared for most custom firefox themes.
<Myrtti> there's no charamel anymore :-<
<Pici> I'm using Chromifox
<Myrtti> Whitehart it is then
<Myrtti> I also think we might need new ops for -ot. I suggest we look among the trusted regulars in addition to IRCteam.
<manzur> buenas
<manzur> recibo este mensaje
<manzur> You are banned from #ubuntu.
<erUSUL> manzur: you must ask in english
<manzur> y quiero saber porque?
<manzur> erUSUL, thanx bro
<manzur> i recieved this pop up message, You are banned from #ubuntu.
<erUSUL> manzur is banned from ubuntu and wish to know why
<manzur> why?
<Myrtti> @btlogin
<Myrtti> hunk4ths: may we help you somehow?
<hunk4ths> no se como decirte q estoy aca... para ver si se hizo una njusticia con el usuario manzur, como se hizo conmigo..
<hunk4ths> lo siento no hablo eng ;)
<Myrtti> excuse me?
<Myrtti> do you really expect me to run google translate on that?
<Myrtti> -___-
<Myrtti> hunk4ths: if you don't have any issues we should address you, may I point you to the topic
<Myrtti> !idle | hunk4ths 
<ubottu> hunk4ths: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<erUSUL> he wnats to know if an injustice have been commited with manzur like it have been made with him....
<erUSUL> Myrtti: looking for trouble if you ask me
<manzur> erUSUL, please help!, i don't know why i was banned from #ubuntu
<Myrtti> you joined #ubuntu yesterday at 14:40 UTC
<Myrtti> roughly
<erUSUL> manzur: you willhave to wait... patience
<manzur> erUSUL, thanks
<Myrtti> and had nothing else to say but inform the channel, who already knew, that flash for 64-bit linux had been released
<Myrtti> as it is only pre-release quality, and not officially supported by ubuntu, your behaviour, including using CAPITAL LETTERS, wasn't acceptable.
<Myrtti> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/11/18/%23ubuntu.html
<Myrtti> hunk4ths: please leave
<Myrtti> if you don't have any other business
<hunk4ths> "0k" sr.
<Myrtti> @bansearch hunk4ths 
<ubottu> No matches found for hunk4ths!n=administ@190.43.99.61 in any channel
<Myrtti> there is no bans that affect you, choo.
<hunk4ths> Thank you for the fairness of not staying here:)
<Myrtti> this is something we request for everyone.
<Myrtti> ikonia: *poke*
<hunk4ths> never said that the injustice was committed in the channel of ubuntu
<Myrtti> hunk4ths: so why are you here then?
<hunk4ths> was with me in another channel (ubuntu-es) and wanted to know, because it was true OP who did it ... only suspected it was the same OP
<Myrtti> hunk4ths: loco channel issues are dealt in -irc
<hunk4ths> I just wanted to know that ...
<Myrtti> that is, #ubuntu-irc
<Myrtti> not here
<erUSUL> hunk4ths: los ops de ubuntu-es y ubuntu son diferentes y no tienen que ver... si quieres discutir un ban en #ubuntu-es ve a #ubuntu-es-ops y no molestes aqui
<Myrtti> manzur: anything you'd like to say?
<Myrtti> manzur: yes, indeed, you are banned. the operator who banned you is ikonia. I'm sure other ops might want to lift the ban as well if they deem it ok. I, on the other hand, have just taken a Valerian pill and am about to crash into bed.
<Myrtti> having said that, I hope someone else of the present ops will continue from here.
<manzur> well...... me i don't know i would like to say, it is just that i was just telling them about a new idea in brainstorm.ubuntu.com, i think they did't like it, so he banned me
<erUSUL> Myrtti: Good Night then. Thanks
<manzur> Myrtti, what do you mean with that?
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@190.43.99.61
<ubottu> No matches found for *!*@190.43.99.61 in any channel
<Myrtti> hm.
<manzur> Myrtti, do i have to wait until ikona lif the ban?
<Myrtti> wrong query, hold on
<Myrtti> @bansearch *!*@190.143.12.195
<ubottu> Match: *!*@190.143.12.195 by ikonia in #ubuntu on Nov 18 2008 14:41:46 (ID: 6969)
<Myrtti> there.
<manzur> so, tell me
<Myrtti> manzur: ikonia or someone else. I'm heading to bed.
<Myrtti> good night
<manzur> good night then
<manzur> some one in here please can lift the ban for me?
<manzur> if you want
<LjL> manzur, i can remove the ban, but you have to promise that you'll stick to ubuntu support questions and answers
<LjL> also, see what i'm about to send you
<LjL> !etiquette > manzur    (manzur, see the private message from ubottu)
<LjL> manzur: #ubuntu is not a channel to make announcements or give unrequested "tips"
<LjL> ikonia told you several times that your behavior was not appropriate, and you went on anyway
<LjL> so please don't do that in the future
<manzur> LjL, ok friend, i promise, can you lift the ban?
<manzur> please!?
<LjL> manzur: wow, you've already read everything in !etiquette?
<manzur> LjL, i can't understand what you mean, !etiquette?
<manzur> explain me?
<LjL> !etiquette | manzur
<ubottu> manzur: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<manzur> !etiquete | manzur
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etiquete
<manzur> LjL, excuse me, i can't understand what you mean with that
<LjL> manzur: just read what the ubottu tells you
<manzur> LjL, i have already do that
<LjL> manzur: you have read all those !triggers, and the web pages that they mention, in 2 minutes?
<manzur> !CoC
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<manzur> LjL, ok now i understand what to do!
<manzur> but do you want me to read that?
<manzur> seriusly?
<LjL> do you think i'm being facetious?
<LjL> yes, seriously.
<ikonia> Myrtti: you called
<ikonia> oh she's gone to bed
<LjL> ikonia: she called about the above user, anyway
<erUSUL> ikonia: asleep by know i guess
<ikonia> just catching up
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> ahhh the 64-bit flash guy
<ikonia> the guy who refused to speak to me in pm
<ikonia> manzur: so what's up now ?
<ikonia> apologies for the slow response it took me a moment to catch up
<manzur> ikonia, ok i promise to behave, excuse me.
<ikonia> why did you not respond to me when I was trying to get you to stop ?
<ikonia> I'm just interested why you chose to ignore my requests for you to stop, and why you refused to acknowledge my explination of why you where muted in #ubuntu when I was more than happy to remove the ban there and then
<ikonia> I've just read what LjL sent to you (the links) but I'm curious to why you just ignored the requests to stop, it wasn't that you didn't understand me requesting you to stop, you just chose to ignore it and keep going on about flash 64bit
<manzur> becouse, i didn't see that you where asking me that and when i realise that, it was too late
<ikonia> manzur: I asked you 3 times by name. what was not clear ?
<manzur> it was just the fact that i thought you were one of the rest users try to bother me, i don't know what happened but be sure it won't happen again
<manzur> ;)
<ikonia> I'm not winking
<ikonia> there is no difference between me or one of the other users asking you
<ikonia> and I don't appriciate the telling lies
<ikonia> you've first said you didn't think I was talkig to you
<ikonia> now you said you knew I was talking to you but thought I was just "another user"
<ikonia> I will be honest, after the last warning I gave you, I knew you where going to repeat about flash as you where just flaunting it
<ikonia> this is the reason I'm asking these questions, as in my opinion there was no doubt you knew where you where doing, and was trying to disrupt
<manzur> ok, forgive me, it will not be happening more
<manzur> i just like ubuntu, and what to help
<manzur> in the way i can
<ikonia> what way is that ?
<manzur> i was just happy, that adobe release its version for 64bits of flash
<ikonia> manzur: tell you what, take a day to read and understand the links that LjL gave you, come back here and let us know you understand what you've read and myself or one of the others will let you back into #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'll put a note in the log to record that
<manzur> oh man what can i do? if you say it...
<manzur> ok
<ikonia> great
<manzur> and why not today, i know what you try to say, i know the way #ubuntu works, it will not happen anymore
<manzur> i'll behave in here
<manzur> i will read it
<ikonia> becaseu you've not read the documentation that ljl gave you, and I'm not confident you do, that face that you lied to me when I asked you questions doesn't suggest you do know
<ikonia> manzur: great, come back in a day when you have read it
<ikonia> manzur: more than happy to sort it out in a day when you have read it
<LjL> manzur, you completely do NOT know the way #ubuntu works, since 1) you did what you did to begin with 2) you wouldn't even understand what being sent a bot factoid meant
<LjL> so please stop lying because that only gets us more upset.
<ikonia> I've put a note in the log to review it in a day if your more honest with us and have a good understanding of the docs ljl asked you to read
<manzur> it was not a lie, it happen like i told you, at the end when i realise it and i thought it was another user like me trying to bother, because tell you what? the last time i was in #ubuntu-es, there was a child sendind this "#####" many times, so i thought you were one of them, i don't like to lie....
<manzur> my friend
<LjL> fortunately, we're a bit tidier than #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> another user asking you politly to stop doing what you where doing means you should stop
<ikonia> if the user is an op or not does not matter
<ikonia> it's a community
<LjL> ikonia: stop breathing
<ikonia> which is explained in the docs ljl sent you, which suggests you don't know the guidelines for being in ubuntu
<ikonia> LjL: done
<LjL> ikonia: resume breathing
<LjL> i don't want this to happen on a logged channel
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> manzur: the logs been updated, so go take a break for a day and read the docs LjL provided
<ikonia> manzur: anything else you need help/clarification with ?
<manzur> help/clarification?, excuse me the problem is that i don't understand what you try to say with that... i am a little confused
<ikonia> manzur: do you understand that we'd like you to take a day to read he documents that ljl suggested ?
<manzur> yes i understand that!
<ikonia> great, so if there is nothing else you need from us, we'll see you in a day or so 
<manzur> can you recall me where can i found those documents, please?
<ikonia> !coc > manzur 
<ubottu> manzur, please see my private message
<ikonia> !guidelines > manzur 
<manzur> ok i've seen them thanks!, see you in one day or two, if it is god's will
<manzur> bye
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> manzur: any reason your still here ?
<ikonia> !idle | manzur 
<ubottu> manzur: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<manzur> ok
<manzur> bye
<ikonia> howdy Pici 
<Pici> ikonia: Hiyas
<ikonia> LjL: thanks for that, should have put a better note on bt
<jussio1> Morning  all
<ikonia> howdy 
<ikonia> how's it going down under
<jussio1> not too bad, running out of cash real fast...
<jussio1> :D
<ikonia> :(
<PriceChild> must be expensive pretending
<jussio1> PriceChild: oh shush you!
<ikonia> PriceChild: fake tan isn't free you know
<jussio1> PriceChild: I knew I should have stopped int the midlands...
<PriceChild> ikonia: true true
<PriceChild> jussio1: but then you would have had to practice the accent
<jussio1> mind, the weather here feels like england....
<jussio1> PriceChild: ROFL
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lindenle said: !g++-3.4 is Why is it missing from ibex?
<PriceChild> !info g++
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<PriceChild> I 'guess' because we have 4.3?
<ikonia> because it's old
<ikonia> and most modern stuff won't build with it anymore
<jussio1> ancient is the word you are looking for...
<ikonia> well, thats a tad harsh, but it is old
<PriceChild> Seems he wants to install root.cern.ch but root-system isn't good enough for him.
<PriceChild> I assume root-system was built with 4.3.. probably wrong.
<ikonia> I would say it was
<PriceChild> he seems happy with my suggestion of looking at how root-system is packaged so he can patch his so it builds.
<ikonia> a reasonable suggestion
<ubottu> snuxoll called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (buckN1GGER)
<ubottu> J-_ called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-20
<spree> I have a suggestion that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 be added to ubottu for !sound-troubleshooter
<spree> thanks
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> stdin: Around? How to add hostmask if so ....
<genii-around> Or anyone else....
<stdin> @help hostmask add
<ubottu> (hostmask add [<name>] [<hostmask>] [<password>]) -- Adds the hostmask <hostmask> to the user specified by <name>. The <password> may only be required if the user is not recognized by hostmask. If you include the <password> parameter, this message must be sent to the bot privately (not on a channel). <password> is also not required if an owner user is giving the command on behalf of some other user. If (1 more message)
<stdin> @more
<ubottu> <hostmask> is not given, it defaults to your current hostmask. If <name> is not given, it defaults to your currently identified name.
<stdin> what happened to your cloak?
<genii-around> stdin: Thanks :)
<genii-around> stdin: I'm on from one of my other workplaces
<stdin> ah, right. the bot only saw your host when you joined
<stdin> not when you identified
<genii-around> Weird, doesn't seem to have took
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii-around
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> Anyhow, I'll logoff and just come back from home shortly
<stdin> @hostmask list genii-around
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<stdin> I should probably update the plugin that handles @login to be smarter
<Daviey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Daviey> @btlogin
<Daviey> stdin: How long has ub-ottu ignored pm @login ?
<stdin> Daviey: does it?
<Daviey> stdin: ahh, it did until i logged in here.. :/
<Daviey> works now :S
<mneptok> Daviey: have you been at the turpentine again?
<Daviey> mneptok: not since last week
<mneptok> *hic*
<Daviey> mneptok: will you be at UDS?
<ubottu> raven called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<mneptok> Daviey: not this time
<mneptok> Daviey: f-ing Google got a restraining order!
<Daviey> hah
<Daviey> mneptok: they saw your famous impression
<mneptok> i was there for UDS in 2006.
<bazhang> <Dan252562> well, I attempted to remove perl ( apt-get remove perl ) and it removed all my packages, now i can't even get to the desktop, what do i do ? <--looks like Gyna (now in #kubuntu
<bazhang>  [Dan252562] (n=ubuntu@c-67-189-213-28.hsd1.ny.comcast.net): Vagynova
<nalioth> there are no coincidences
<bazhang> @bansearch dan252562
<ubottu> Match: *!*@c-67-189-213-28.hsd1.ny.comcast.net by bazhang in #ubuntu on Nov 20 2008 02:13:31 (ID: 7030)
<bazhang> oho
<bazhang> anyone with rights in #kubuntu should check this guy out
<bazhang> his answer as to why he removed perl: <Dan252562> I removed perl because i did..
<jdong> tell him that libc6 is causing hardy to be slower than feisty too :)
<bazhang> hehe
<stdin> and that dpkg is a virus
<bazhang> dwidmann does not get that he is trolling
<stdin> give it time, see what happens
<bazhang> he was banned from #ubuntu for giving the !danger command
<bazhang> user nick 'Gyna'
<stdin> I saw
<jdong> bazhang: heh I've had a similar mishap recently. Read post and two posts down: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6159119
<stdin> bazhang: how about muting in #k and bringing here to discuss?
<jdong> bazhang: I hope in the deepest part of my heart that was a well disguised joke.
<stdin> bazhang: he *seems* to be behaving now someone's helping
<bazhang> stdin, I would except I have no rights in there
 * stdin has :)
<stdin> but you're the #u op so you'd discuss the #u ban
<bazhang> jdong, oh wow that link is unreal
<bazhang> stdin, ok
<bazhang> he's installing dolphin on kde4?
<bazhang> uhm
<bazhang> Dan252562, hi
<Dan252562> hi there
<bazhang> this is Gyna, correct?
<Dan252562> yep
<bazhang> you understand why you were banned from #ubuntu ?
<Dan252562> definitely.
<mneptok> then i'd be really interested as to why you did that.
<Dan252562> cuz i'm currently in bad mood and it wasn't me, my hormones did it.
<Dan252562> Puberty :rolleyes:
<mneptok> then i guess it's safe to keep you banned for the next few years. behavior you cannot control means you cannot honestly promise it will not be repeated.
<bazhang> Dan252562, that's not plausible nor funny
<Dan252562> alright.
<Dan252562> I'll just switch to Fedora :D
<mneptok> that sounds like a great idea. well, except for the Fedora community.
<stdin> Dan252562: you don't seem to realise that you may have cost someone a great deal if they ran that command
<bazhang> Dan252562, your behaviour is not okay on freenode
<Dan252562> I am totally sure that Fedora community is red-neck free
<nalioth> ubottu: tell Dan252562 about coc
<ubottu> Dan252562, please see my private message
 * mneptok pops some corn
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> gah
<stdin> genii-around: try and cycle
<genii-around> stdin: logoff/on ?
<stdin> no. /part and /join
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> ok, ubottu sucks
<genii-around> @whoami
<ubottu> genii
<stdin> well, IRCLogin sucks too
<genii-around> stdin: Before I authed ealier, what was my hostmask?
<genii-around> as genii-2
<stdin> genii-2!n=user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com
<stdin> then you /nick'd to genii-around
<genii-around> Yup
<genii-around> I'm using like:
<stdin> and genii-around!n=user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com is listed as one of the hostmasks
<stdin> as well as your unaffiliated cloak
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii-around genii-around!user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii genii!user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii-around genii!user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> let me add some debugging stuff in
<genii-around> @hostmask add genii genii-around!user@206-248-139-132.dsl.teksavvy.com
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> stdin: OK, thanks
<stdin> ah, I see it now actually
<stdin> it's searching the database for 'genii-around' rather and looking at the hostmasks and finding the user 'genii'
<genii-around> stdin: genii-around was my primary apparently
<stdin> I mean it's searching it's database, it doesn't communicate with NickServ
<genii-around> Ah, OK
<genii-around> stdin: Would it matter if I did the hostmask command as my usual nick?
<stdin> no, because the bot does actually know who you are. the bot searches your hostmask when it looks at the raw message, but it only does that when you're not identified to the bot
<stdin> your hostmask automatically identifies you though
<genii-around> Interesting
<stdin> that's why @whoami works
<stdin> see if @login works now
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * genii-around smacks the bot around!
<genii-around> Prob is right now if I ghost the other, I'll trigger off a known bug in Quassel :/
<stdin> just ignore @login for now, the bot does actually know who you are. even if it tries to say it doesn't
<stdin> I need to rewrite that plugin sometime
<genii-around> Ok, thanks anyhow for the effort
<genii-around> @btlogin
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<genii-around> hm
 * genii-around hides
 * stdin cries
<genii-around> hehe
<genii-around> nvm I'll just start up Quassel
 * genii sips
<genii> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> I'll work on the plugin anyway, at least until my hate of supybot returns
 * stdin estimates 10mins
<genii> I empathise.
 * genii hands stdin a lovely mug of coffee with the *buntu logo of his choosing on it
<genii> stdin: Any progress?
<stdin> possibly, I'm waiting for it to sync to check
<genii> Cool
<genii> Want me log back in on the other and try?
<stdin> let me check something first
 * genii nurses his coffee
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * elkbuntu spanks ubottu and tells her to behave already.
<stdin> @reload IRCLogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> @reload IRCLogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<mneptok> @large_erotic_toilets
<stdin> @reload IRCLogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<genii> I'd laugh but it's too tragic ...
<stdin> @reload IRCLogin
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> dumb ruddy bot
<genii> What is supybot written in?
<stdin> python
<mneptok> even Jesus gets industrial disease!
<stdin> one last go, then I give
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * mneptok flexes
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<mneptok> stdin_: /nick stdin ?
<stdin> mneptok: but *I'm* stdin
<mneptok> I'M SPARTACUS!
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<stdin> uhh, forget it ubottu, you win again
<genii> mneptok: I think the bot is spartacus
<mneptok> I'M SPARTACUS!
 * genii throws mneptok into a bathtub with Peter Ustinov
 * tritium throws a curling iron into the bathtub
 * genii plugs the curling iron in
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !fasterfox is If you'd like to speed up the firefox web browser, there is a how-to here at http://howto.helpero.com/howto/Speed-Up-Firefox_31.html
<jussio1> Hello everyone
<tritium> Hi jussio1.
<jussio1> hello tritium, long time no see!
<tritium> jussio1: yes :)
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @bansearch sedi-d
<ubottu> No matches found for sedi-d!n=sedi-d@cpe0013f7abe44c-cm0013f7abe448.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com in any channel
<Flannel> blah.  No ones got ther funnybones on today in -ot
<elky_e71> heh i can as internet on my phone!
<PriceChild> woop woop
<elkbuntu> :P
<ikonia> PriceChild: your active in uk time !
<ikonia> are you sure your in the right time zone /
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, do you have subfolders in your inbox, if so, do you know if it's possible to stop the mail client recursing?
<elkbuntu> ugh, paddy_eire is being... trollish again
<bazhang> whoa that was weird
<bazhang> ubottu, info vrms
<gnomefreak> something wrong with bot
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ubottu> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14 (intrepid), package size 12 kB, installed size 92 kB
<bazhang> yup
<gnomefreak> hence it shouldnt do that ;)
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: did he every stop being trollish?
<gnomefreak> ever 
<bazhang> seems like a competition between him and costco
<elkbuntu> yes, after i told him to go for a walk
<bazhang> who can out-troll the other
<elkbuntu> then he started up again
<elkbuntu> they seem to be behaving now...
<jussio1> Hello everyone :)
<bazhang> hi!
<ikonia> he aussie
<ikonia> hey
<elkbuntu> jussio1! how do i stop the stupid symbian email client from recursing through subfolders? :(
<Seeker`> jussio1's 0 has turned into a o!!
<ikonia> so it has
<jussio1> elkbuntu: get a bigger hammer...
<elkbuntu> jussio1, :(
<bazhang> @bansearch icesword
<ubottu> No matches found for icesword!n=qywb@222.89.165.99 in any channel
<jussi01> Seeker`: fixed :D
<wgrant> Evening jussi01.
<Seeker`> yay
<jussi01> heya wgrant
<jussi01> wgrant: new nick time :D
<wgrant> jussi01: Nooo.
<jussi01> :D
<ikonia> fujitsu-san
<elkbuntu> what did that nutcase do now?
<jussi01> elkbuntu: nothing
<ikonia> nothing at all
<ikonia> I was baiting wgrant 
 * wgrant belatedly stabs ikonia.
<Gary> umm baiting
<bazhang> try_hard_go_pro
<Myrtti> http://code.google.com/p/amora/ <--
<bazhang> aggravathon
<bazhang> like a marathon, but aggravation instead of running
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, kanhiya78 said: ubottu: it is saying that 27 mb of disk space will be used
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Myrtti> I'm in trouble
<Pici> Oh?
<Myrtti> I can see money flying out the window
<Myrtti> Introducing to our ADSL customers the sale of the new package, which includes a high-speed 24 / 1 Mbit / sec ADSL2+ Full Rate interface and the digital TV service SaunaVisio. Saunalahti ADSL2+ and SaunaVisio package is available for limited time at low price 38 euros per month (24 month contract).
<Pici> Ooh
<Myrtti> damnit damnit damnit
<Myrtti> note the discrepancy with http://saunalahti.fi/internet/adsl/adslhinnat.php?areaid=40
<Pici> Thats not *that* bad
<Myrtti> it's not...
<Myrtti> but I'm paying for the 8Mbit
<LjL> Myrtti: you need to placate the megabit thirst
<LjL> resistence is futile
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pici> No its not.
<Pici> @btlogin
<genii-around> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<genii-around> Good morning, afternoon, or evening 
<ikonia> can I do a ban on %user% to get one char either side of his username? 
<ikonia> or can I only use on % 
<LjL> ikonia: hm? % is for mutes
<LjL> ikonia: the available wildcards are * and ?
<ikonia> sorry, got confused with something pricechild mentioned to me ages ago
<ikonia> *user*
<ikonia> can I do tht
<ikonia> that
<LjL> ikonia: or ?user? if you one want to match one character on either side
<ikonia> that was it ?
<ikonia> that was the confusion % and ?
<Pici> fleh
<bazhang> ugh
<bazhang> fde in argument mode
<ikonia> shock horror </sarcasm>
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> !info gnokii
<bazhang> !info vrms
 * ikonia tires of pointless "I want bigger version number" seekers in +1
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bazhang> they should put that in the topic Jaunty released! download at ....
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Marfi)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: crossposting is <alias> crosspost
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: ubottu is annoying
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Flannel> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Flannel> Pici: Ubottu loves me!
<Pici> :(
<Flannel> !crossposting is <alias> crosspost
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Flannel
<Pici> pfft
 * Flannel steals Pici's fire.
<ikonia> sorry lost connection then
<jdong> wow is freenode lagging like crazy?
<Pici> I've had no problems.
<jdong> I'm getting 10-30 second lag spurts to freenode, but none of my other internets are affected.
<Pici> !idle | PiercedWolf 
<ubottu> PiercedWolf: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<PiercedWolf> uhm
<PiercedWolf> i have autojoin to the ubuntu channel
<PiercedWolf> why im still redirected here?
<Pici> Did you turn off your script?
<PiercedWolf> i did it 3 days ago
<PiercedWolf> who is the lazy dude whom banned me?
<Pici> PiercedWolf: Doesn't matter, you can rejoin #ubuntu now
<jdong> who, not whom.
<PiercedWolf> jdong, sorry
<PiercedWolf> duck tipying
<PiercedWolf> space bar
<PiercedWolf> thks cya
<Pici> Hm. Seems I have a fan. Keeps sending notices to me asking me to whisper him.
<LjL> Pici: only to whisper?
<Pici> LjL: No, now its something less pleasant.
<LjL> aha.
<Pici> Oh, and now getting ubottu to send me stuff. Great. 
<Pici> stdin, jussi01: around?
<LjL> Pici: who is this nice fellow?
<Pici> LjL: God__(n=nottelli@pool-71-172-188-155.nwrknj.east.verizon.net)
<Gnea> this God__ kid just won't stop... already got him on /ignore, but he keeps getting ubottu to PM me
<LjL> Gnea: you're not the only one, apparently
<Pici> LjL: The person who called for staff in #ubuntu
<Gnea> yeah
<Gnea> the kid's having a temper tantrum on irc
<LjL> Pici: neconide? ban evasion?
<Gnea> LjL: yeah, that one.
<Pici> Yes, but I just muted the second one.
<LjL> i'll ban, i'd rather not have him look at the nicklist if at all possible
<Pici> To stop him from coming back with proxy after proxy.
<Pici> roger that
<LjL> Gnea, as for the PM abuse through the bot, we'll try to stop that as soon as possible
<LjL> but cannot right now, sorry
<Pici> Gnea: If it makes you feel any better, hes doing the same to me :)
<Gnea> that's fine. if he gets too out of control, I know some other people to talk to :)
<Gnea> Pici: he thinks i'm female ;)
<LjL> i don't think he thinks that, gnea
<LjL> i think he just tries to bother and embarrass people
<Gnea> why, did he call you 'little missy' too?
<LjL> i don't know what he called Pici
<LjL> i can only guess
<Pici> 'Mister', not that I was paying any real attention though.
<Gnea> heh
<LjL> [21:29:32] --> God_ has joined this channel (n=nottelli@pool-71-172-188-155.nwrknj.east.verizon.net).
<LjL> he'll find out quickly enough i think
<LjL> pici: [21:31:38] [Who] Pici` is n=nottelli@pool-71-172-188-155.nwrknj.east.verizon.net (Not Telling a Program My Name)
<Pici> I know
<LjL> ok
<Gnea> and I just got PM'd by ubotto again
<Gnea> 14:32 <ubottu> <God__> wants you to know: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying  to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<LjL> Gnea, i can only suggest /silence or /ignore, as the bot admins aren't around
<Gnea> LjL: took care of that after he was removed
<Gnea> grrrrr, now he's bringing on an onslaught
<LjL> err
<LjL> Gnea, i think you can leave the bot out of ignore
<Gnea> lol
<stdin> Pici: did you want something?
<LjL> stdin: yes, an ignore on the bot for the fellow we mentioned above
<stdin> LjL: you (and Pici) have access to @ignore
<LjL> stdin: yes, i found that out later
<Pici> stdin: I can't login to the bot
<stdin> you can't?
<stdin> Pici: you're identified to the bot already
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
 * Pici shrugs
<Pici> Gotta run for a bit
<PriceChild> ikonia: % is used as wildcard on bantracker.
<PriceChild> ikonia: Was on late, so ircing before leaving for work.
<kev19346247> i got banned from ubuntu how do i go about getting unbanned
<kev19346247> any thoughts? i was bored and it was late and i couldnt find the answer to my question
<PriceChild> kev19346247: one moment
<PriceChild> kev19346247: tubgirl?
<stdin> looks like it was kevin1
<kev19346247> it was me
<kev19346247> i did that ya
<PriceChild> kev19346247: going to do it again?
<kev19346247> i was bored and im sorry now because i cant get the answers i need
<kev19346247> no
<PriceChild> kev19346247: why not?
<kev19346247> because it was stupid and inapropriate in a public place
<PriceChild> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> kev19346247: Could you take a read of that please.
<kev19346247> alright i read through it
<PriceChild> Happy to abide by it?
<kev19346247> yes
<PriceChild> kev19346247: Cool, you can rejoin #ubuntu, please play nice and be patient.
<PriceChild> kev19346247: its volunteers and we don't all know everything.
<kev19346247> ok sorry, i wasnt mad at the people i couldnt find an answer i was just really bored and was getting frustrated with things not working for me
<jussi01> LjL: pong
<PriceChild> kev19346247: anything else we can help you with?/
<kev19346247> im in the ##linux and i guess they are figuring out my  problems
<mneptok> tell me only the good words that come to mind when you think about your father.
<mneptok> wait ... wrong help ...
<LjL> jussi01: it's solved
<jussi01> ok :)
<jussi01> !idle | kev19346247
<ubottu> kev19346247: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> uhm, a couple shell/NAT users joining...
<ubottu> In ubottu, dmsuperman said: Myrtti is Have a lollipop. Here's a Rubiks cube
<ubottu> danub called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> blech.
<Pici> Still?
<Myrtti> I have a headache and I can't decide should I go and throw up. I don't know why.
<Pici> Yuck. :/
<Myrtti> I've been sleeping all day
<Myrtti> I really feel awful
<jrib> exercise
<Myrtti> at this hour? you've got to be joking
<jrib> even if I feel like crap, if I force myself to exercise, I feel awesome afterwards
<Myrtti> I can't even move my head without gagging
<jrib> clean/organize stuff.  That works for me too
 * Myrtti goes to have a shower
<Myrtti> oh wow
<Myrtti> that did wonders
<Myrtti> headache is still there
<Pici> But?
<Myrtti> nausea isn't as bad anymore
<Myrtti> I can live with headache
<Pici> Thats good at least
<Myrtti> yeah, having nausea is kinda bad if you can't keep painkillers down long enough
<Myrtti> oops, I forgot I have turned the home server off
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, CourtJesterG said: !foo is <reply> bar
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, CourtJesterG said: !bar is <alias> foo
<ubottu> regeya called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Flannel> handled
<ubottu> In #kubuntu, CourtJesterG said: !gay what is gayness it is being happy sometimes people get to happy and make it a life style a fetish of sorts do what you want but it still doesn't fit properly nor is natrual in the point of child birth
<Myrtti> who the hell
<PriceChild> I'll see what's going on.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-21
<jdong> ??? this place never fails to amuse.
<LjjjL> jdong: yes, just be careful and don't become too happy
<Flannel> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<BridgeInhabitant> hi, I've set up my irc account and want to set up a cloak for privacy, how do I go about this?
<mneptok> BridgeInhabitant: are you an Ubuntu member?
<BridgeInhabitant> mneptok, a member of the forum or team?
<Flannel> BridgeInhabitant: an official member.  Are you just looking for an unaffiliated cloak?
<BridgeInhabitant> I'm just looking for an unaffiliated cloak please
<nalioth> BridgeInhabitant: #freenode is the place for that 
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-dz, ButterflyOfFire said: !foo is <reply> bar
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/Download <--ugh
<bazhang> cak054__, how may we help you
<cak054__> how do  i  setup my nick for  freenode
<bazhang> cak054__, did you ask in #freenode ?
<cak054__> ok i will thanks
<LjL> check BT for cak054
<LjL> cak054__, by the way, do you know why you're redirected here?
<LjL> cak054_, by the way, do you know why you're redirected here?
<LjL> (yes, one of the reasons is cloning...)
<bazhang> !google test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google test
<LjL> he's left, bazhang
<Pici> @whoami
<bazhang> LjL, just confirming what I found there
<bazhang> wonder if the !info is fixed in ubottu yet
<Pici> Was it broken?
<bazhang> oddly enough it works in PM
<bazhang> earlier today yes 
<bazhang> !info gnokii
<ubottu> gnokii (source: gnokii): Datasuite for mobile phone management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.26.dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<bazhang> must have been over strained
<Pici> She still doesnt know who I am
<bazhang> the bot had that prob with genii-around earlier til stdin tweaked it
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Pici said: unforget mikem-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> bleh
<Pici> ignore me
<bazhang> this is serious.
<bazhang> those factoids are piling up!
<bazhang> its the bot for certain. acting wonky lately
<bazhang> ubottu lag
<stdin> it's still syncing to all the channels
<bazhang> oops sorry
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<stdin> takes about 2.5-3 mins to sync to them all
<stdin_> @whoami
<stdin_> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin_> @whoami
<ubottu> stdin_
<stdin> I think it's actually working again
<bazhang> @whoami
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> @whoami
<ubottu> bazhang
<Pici> @whoami
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> yay
<bazhang> w00t!
<mxweas> I am currently banned from #ubuntu... Anyway I can get this removed? I use comcast which has dynamic IPs that change fairly often and it appears on this one I am banned...
<mxweas> Don't everyone jump up at once. :)
<stdin> were you asking for help with Mac OSX in #ubuntu ?
<mxweas> no
<mxweas> I don't believe so
<stdin> asking for help with "fdisk -l"
<mxweas> thats what #macosx and #macdev are for
<mxweas> I've never used fdisk
<mxweas> I dunno, I do a lot of mac stuff as well
<mxweas> I might have but I don't recall it
<stdin> someone, with the same IP, same nick and same username as you did
<mxweas> I could have just clicked #ubuntu instead of #macosx on accident
<mxweas> hmm, then I would assume it was me
<mxweas> whoops
<mxweas> Am I banned forever because of it?
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:29 <jrib> mxweas: paste exactly what you are typing
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:37 <mxweas> my fdisk help doesn't show a -l option
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:42 <mxweas> jrib: I did
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:49 <jrib> mxweas: are you using ubuntu?
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:53 <mxweas> I tried using sudo, sudo su, and su -
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:37:59 <mxweas> jrib: no macosx
<stdin> 2008-10-27T23:38:00 <mxweas> :P
<mxweas> hmm
<mxweas> I guess it was me then...
<mxweas> Who do I apologize to?
<stdin> LjL was the one to set the ban, so you should probably speak to them
<stdin> unless another op feels the need to step in
<mxweas> Where do I speak to LjL?
<mneptok> here, when he is active.
<mneptok>  /whois LjL LjL
<mneptok> that will tell you when he is active
<mxweas> ah thx
<mxweas> Well, if someone sees him before I do. Please tell him I'm sorry about the whole Mac OS X thing. I do appreciate the #ubuntu channel and all of the support it has given me.
<mxweas> Just a quick question of curiosity, who makes the names for ubuntu? I find them fairly interesting.
<stdin> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<mxweas> very nice
<mxweas> Thanks
<nickrud> tritium, what was that all about? 
<tritium> nickrud: which?
<tritium> If you mean why Floodbot kicked lala_lala, I have no idea how that happened.
<tritium> I was going to +q for a moment until he stopped repeating.
<nickrud> ok. I misread a bit there, I see floodbot3 now
<tritium> It confused me, to be quite honest.
<tritium> I literally did /mode +q lala_lala, and that was the result.
<nickrud> I doubt it was causal, unless the floodbots are worshiping you now
<tritium> heh ;)
<elkbuntu> mneptok, we really ought to put the flames out soon.
<mneptok> awww
 * elkbuntu waits for godwin.
<elkbuntu> you *know* it's going to happen
<mneptok> i KNEW you'd say something like, you little Hitler!
<mneptok> gawd DAMN it! you got me.
 * nalioth has a hot k-stick.  Be wary.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, hawk costco.
<nalioth> elkbuntu: mouse shingle.
<elkbuntu> he's already called us racist because apt-get is the ubuntu standard.
<tritium> elkbuntu: in which channel is this going on?
 * nalioth is totally lost.
<elkbuntu> tritium, -offtopic
<tritium> Ah.
<elkbuntu> nalioth, when i say hawk, i mean watch the following as though it were a future dinner.
<nalioth> ah
<tritium> #ubuntu-offtopic is pure torture, I say.
<tritium> Gah, politics on top!
<elkbuntu> has anyone seen proof for or against the rumor that the obama campaign was using ubuntu?
<tritium> Both campaigns did, from what I understand.
 * tritium could care less
<stdin> any reason #ubuntu is +r ?
<stdin> tritium ^
<tritium> stdin: I don't know
<stdin> tritium: well you set it
<stdin> * tritium sets invite on told!*@*
<stdin> * tritium sets ban on %lala_lala!*@*
<stdin> * tritium sets mode +r #ubuntu
<stdin> * tritium sets exempt on DBAN!*@*
<tritium> Something went seriously wrong there.
<stdin> #ubuntu-unregged is filling up now
<tritium> All that above was supposed to _only_ be a +q on lala_lala.
<tritium> I have no idea why all the other actions took place.
<tritium> Floodbot then kicked lala_lala.  It was very odd.
<stdin> I guess it saw you ban them, then banned the real IP and kicked
<stdin> all the bot said about it was "<FloodBot1> Banning gateway user lala_lala"
<tritium> NOt sure
<tritium> stdin: thanks for pointing that out.
<stdin> I only noticed on a random check of #ubuntu-unregged
<tritium> I'm glad you did.
<tritium> Thanks again, stdin.  I should get myself to bed now.
<stdin> no problem, everyone makes mistakes :)
<tritium> Good night.  :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> stdin called the ops in #ubuntu (zloy)
<stdin> bazhang: don't look, it's bad
<bazhang> stdin, too late
<bazhang> he has been removed
<bazhang> @mark zloy #ubuntu foul spam
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<stdin> there's no need to mark if you mute/ban/remove/kick
<bazhang> ok sorry
<stdin> it's just a note, not like one more bt entry will make ubottu explode :p
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> KukMan, zloy needs to come here.
<KukMan> bazhang: ok.
<bazhang> KukMan, not a joke. not funny at all.
<zloy> hi
<bazhang> KukMan, you can depart please
<zloy> can you unban me?
<bazhang> KukMan, no need for you to stay.
<stdin> do you think posing that is appropriate in #ubuntu?
<zloy> guys
<bazhang> zloy, what you pasted was really foul.
<zloy> it's just image
<zloy> nothing else
<bazhang> zloy, that was the wrong image to paste.
<stdin> I'm not sure which guideline it violates most, not to mention the CoC
<bazhang> Dim2^1024, may we help you
<zloy> i'm sorry for that
<bazhang> Dim2^1024, what may we help you with
<zloy> i didn't know
<bazhang> zloy, is Dim2^1024 your friend?
<zloy> no
<zloy> but i know him
<bazhang> Dim2^1024, do you have any business here?
<Dim2^1024> support of comp
<bazhang> this is the wrong channel Dim2^1024 
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-ru Dim2^1024 
<zloy> )))
<Dim2^1024> what??
<zloy> bazhang: man
<bazhang> this is not a support channel Dim2^1024 
<Dim2^1024> i now
<zloy> bazhang: do it
<bazhang> zloy, we will talk in a minute.
<zloy> please
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> when Dim2^1024 has departed
<bazhang> zloy, that was against the code of conduct
<bazhang> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> zloy, and the guidelines
<bazhang> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> zloy, you are a Russian speaker yes?
<zloy> yeah, but i know many languages
<bazhang> zloy, then you should be getting support in #ubuntu-ru
<zloy> i know
<bazhang> and not pasting those kind of very bad images in #ubuntu.
<zloy> but also i want get support in #ubuntu
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> your friend kukman said it was a joke.
<zloy> i understand
<zloy> it was
<bazhang> do you think that is a funny joke?
<zloy> for me - yes
<bazhang> disrupting the #ubuntu channel with that kind of image?
<bazhang> it was not funny at all.
<bazhang> and you will not be unbanned any time in the near future.
<elkbuntu> oh, this wouldn't be the same group who thought it was funny to ask for sex in #ubuntu-women now, would it?
<bazhang> you have #ubuntu-ru for support, I suggest you use it
<zloy> i have understood it
<bazhang> elkbuntu, I would not be surprised at all.
<elkbuntu> then if so, they really have no respect for anyone else, and should be ashamed.
<bazhang> zloy, were you in other channels making those kinds of comments?
<elkbuntu> this is a long time ago. i thought they'd grown up.
<bazhang> apparently not.
<zloy> nowhere
<bazhang> zloy, you dont have any credibility at this point.
<zloy> don't
<bazhang> what you consider funny others find repugnant and disgusting.
<zloy> i apologized for that
<bazhang> that wont do.
<elkbuntu> yes, but then you posted goatse in #ubuntu.
<zloy> i understand my mistake
<zloy> sorry for that
<bazhang> zloy, is there anything else? you will NOT be unbanned
<bazhang> polatov, how may we help you
<elkbuntu> polatov, if you're here to watch, dont even think about it.
<zloy> why?
<bazhang> you know why.
<zloy> i promise you
<elkbuntu> zloy, because you clearly cannot behave.
<bazhang> too late.
<zloy> what time i will be banned?
<elkbuntu> the fact that there are russians and khazakstanis coming in to watch means you're probably in #ubuntu-ru laughing your head off.
<bazhang> zloy, that is not something to think about.
<bazhang> dmsuperman, how may we help you
<dmsuperman> bazhang: If you'd be so kind just jump on over to -offtopic
<zloy> aaa
<elkbuntu> zloy, when you proove you can behave in accordance with the ubuntu code of conduct, you may ask that question.
<dmsuperman> bazhang: Nothing totally serious, it's just getting a bit flamey
<zloy> can you give me last chance?
<bazhang> costco?
<dmsuperman> Aye
<dmsuperman> As much as everyone disagrees with him I can see this turning into an "fine I'll leave and never come back" situation
<zloy> i've read conduct
<elkbuntu> dmsuperman, i doubt it. he likes having everyone arguing with him. he's doing it for attention
<dmsuperman> spose
<bazhang> zloy, wait a moment.
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> dmsuperman, anything else? 
<dmsuperman> Nope, that was it
<dmsuperman> btw, thanks
<bazhang> zloy, there is nothing to discuss.
<bazhang> zloy, you have had more than one chance already.
<zloy> hm
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> yeah.
<zloy> sorry for that
<zloy> good bye
<bazhang> Kukman is still in #ubuntu
<bazhang> did not see the others.
<elkbuntu> bazhang, remove them as they mess up
<bazhang> elkbuntu, ok
<elkbuntu> i'd love to know how much costco is getting paid by nero and rosetta stone vendors...
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: are you watching -women?
<elkbuntu> i was... i knew they were going to do that again
<Myrtti> they've been there before?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, are you watching costco
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, those are The Russians.
<elkbuntu> from two releases ago
<elkbuntu> when i stupidly entered #ubuntu-ru to try stop them spamming ##windows
<Myrtti> ah
<bazhang> elkbuntu, sure am watching him; imo he and netyire should have a vacation from -ot
<bazhang> they both make inflammatory statements then respond with 'oh I was just joking' kind of attitudes
<bazhang> netyire is worse imo
<bazhang> he is always advertising the #politics channel
<bazhang> KukMan, how may we help you
<KukMan> Are #ubuntu-women one of official ubuntu channels?
<KukMan> Is*
<bazhang> KukMan, why does that concern you?
<KukMan> Can you unban me there?
<bazhang> KukMan, you have no need to be there.
<KukWoMan> why? 
<bazhang> KukMan, it is a channel for women
<elkbuntu> bazhang, i just banned zloy from there.
<KukWoMan> one moment
<bazhang> elkbuntu, not surprised
<KukWoMan> sory
<KukWoMan> )
<bazhang> he likely got the idea from kukman
<stdin> 1) it's "sorry". 2) no, you're not
<stdin> bazhang: they seem to be just playing with us now http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2008/11/21/%23ubuntu-ru.html
<zloy> anybody is here
<zloy> ?
<Myrtti> sure... do tell your business
<Myrtti> no, you're not getting unbanned
<stdin> or save us all some time and leave
<zloy> maybe anybady may explain me?
<elkbuntu> zloy, you thought i wouldnt notice you in -women. this is why you're not unbanned.
<zloy> when i well be unbanned?
<Myrtti> not in the near future, in -women, probably never
<bazhang> no time soon zloy 
<zloy> #ubuntu-women not interesting for me
<bazhang> zloy, I can read Russian
<bazhang> zloy, and I see what you are saying in #ubuntu-ru
<zloy> i may translate you
<Myrtti> haha funnay.
<zloy> wellcome to #ubuntu-ru
<Myrtti> anything else?
<bazhang> zloy, so no you will not be unbanned in #ubuntu
<zloy> bazhang: why?
<zloy> explain me please
<bazhang> zloy, you know why.
<zloy> i don't
<bazhang> zloy, because you think you did nothing wrong and that it is funny still.
<zloy> i fix my mistakes
<elkbuntu> zloy, i'm yet to see you do so.
<bazhang> you and polatav and kukman and dim
<bazhang> zloy, no.
<elkbuntu> * zloy_yobar (n=kvirc@195.238.92.107) has joined #ubuntu-women
<elkbuntu> <zloy_yobar> hi girls
<elkbuntu> <zloy_yobar> show me your tits
<zloy> i think alreade that was not funny
<elkbuntu> that is how i know you have not changed.
<bazhang> zloy, it is not only #ubuntu.
<elkbuntu> * zloy (n=kvirc@195.238.92.107) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> zloy, this server does not appreciate that kind of harassment
<bazhang> zloy, step 1: stop the really wrong behaviour.
<bazhang> zloy, step 2 forget about being unbanned
<zloy> why for 2 step?
<zloy> i want be free )))
<Myrtti> whining usually isn't the way
<bazhang> zloy, you are free to help other people with the ubuntu problems
<stdin> you are free
<stdin> to find another server to harass
<zloy> ok
<bazhang> zloy, you are NOT free to harass and abuse other users
<zloy> my behavior will be good
<bazhang> zloy, step 3: find another server.
<zloy> sorry for that
<zloy> i like this server
<Myrtti> zloy: you are not going to be unbanned in the near future
<stdin> just leave and accept that you are banned
<zloy> Myrtti: shut up, i don't speak with you!
<bazhang> zloy, you will not be unbanned.
<bazhang> stdin, thanks for the logs.
<bazhang> stdin, they were laughing their heads off and changing their names to feminine ones
<bazhang> polotov to polotova etc
<Myrtti> [11:04] ~~~KukMan [n=kukman@91.198.249.199] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> he just banaverted
<jussi01> Hi all!
<bazhang> svaksha, how may we help you
<bazhang> hi jussi01 
<elkbuntu> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<Myrtti> gmoin jussi01 
<jussi01> morning Myrtti bazhang
 * christel stands to attention
<bazhang> Myrtti, I did not ban kukman yet
<Myrtti> I did
<Myrtti> he was changing nicks so I banned and kicked him
<Myrtti> if a reason is needed, it's that
<bazhang> k
<Myrtti> "unnecessary scrolling"
<elkbuntu> christel, we are having issues with the #ubuntu-ru kiddies. we may need your help
<christel> is kukman the zloy guy?
<christel> zloy klined
<elkbuntu> christel, no, just associates
<bazhang> svaksha, how may we help you?
<svaksha> bazhang: Myrtti mentioned the bans on UW so i came to check
<Myrtti> hi svaksha :-) you can follow the fun action at the logs if you want, this is the ops hotline and you might get stomped here
<svaksha> Myrtti: ok
<bazhang> Dim2^1024 and polatov
<svaksha> are non-ops not welcome?
<elkbuntu> svaksha, crossfire sometimes happens
<christel> elkbuntu: is the harassment and sexism and weirdness targetted to u-w? and would you mind if i lurked there so i can catch them a bit quicker?
<elkbuntu> svaksha, onlookers only serve to excite the really fun trolls
<elkbuntu> christel, you're most welcome there
<Myrtti> christel: lurk all you want, join the discussion too
<svaksha> christel: yes, olease do
<Myrtti> we'd love to have you there
<christel> thank you darlings :)
<svaksha> please do
<bazhang> <costco> any religion by definetion is a cult
<elkbuntu> well, it is true, but time for him to go
<Myrtti> how nice that the logs are hotupdated
<Myrtti> [11:28] < PUNISHER> dNetFox, my english is not very good, then can you speack ru?
<Myrtti> spooky
<ikonia> who are the ops in -ru
<ikonia> surly they have a responsability as it's an official loco channel
<ikonia> I've just been reading the back logs and it looks like -ru is having a laugh, surly the -ru ops havea  responsability to not to allow this
<Myrtti> the opsflags have been edited just a few weeks ago
<ikonia> who are they though ?
<ikonia> if it's an offiical channel, there must be a responsability to make sure it's members are not baiting others
<Myrtti> /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<ikonia> these -ru jokes are regular
<ikonia> I'm asking out loud, maybe one of the irc-council members can speak to them, find out if they are staffed enough or remind them of their responsability
<elkbuntu> ikonia, find me a responsible russian-speaking individual on irc and i'll happily use them as a shield.
<Flannel> Alexzzz looks (I assume) to be trying to talk to him now
<ikonia> I'm calling the ops in -ru now see if anyof them respond
<elkbuntu> oh, and they usually write english in cyrillic
<elkbuntu> so if you can read cyrillic, you can mostly follow them, i'm told
<ikonia> if they aren't responsiblt should they be running an official channel ?
<elkbuntu> ikonia, last time i went in there, it started this whole mess.
<ikonia> well, none of their ops are online apart from one
<elkbuntu> and is he responding?
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> so that channel is totally unmanned
<ikonia> damned was last seen online 87 weeks ago, I think he can be assumed MIA
<ikonia> and [bot] has not been online for 2 years
<elkbuntu> nalioth, PriceChild, LjL what do you all think?
<ikonia> I've just had to remove ilyak from the linux from scratch irc server
<ikonia> there is still "stuff" going on in -ru
<elkbuntu> ikonia, they followed you there?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I think it was just co-incidence
<ikonia> as the LFS servers are not listed on my "whois" as they are not on freenode
<elkbuntu> true, but your name is googleable
<elkbuntu> they googled me
<ikonia> true
<elkbuntu> christel, what do you recommend we do? steal the channel back?
<christel> lets see
<Gary> do you know any russians who can be given ops?
<christel> yo certainly can
<christel> as in, you have the ability to as gc
<christel> and if they're not representing ubuntu in the best possible way (which i suspect is rather the opposite of what they do) i'd say taking back control and looking for a trusted russian ubuntu member to run it may be a better move
<Myrtti> what if no trusted russians can be found >__<
<Myrtti> not that I'm saying it is so
<christel> having some dimwit run it has the adverse effect of any newcomers entering thinking that this guy(s) representing the project and that their behaviour/attitude/opinions are those of the project
<christel> Myrtti: then er, i dunno.. in soviet russia...
<Gary> sounds like #ubuntu-uk christel 
<Gary> oh, thats me, damn
<ikonia> as my only line in -ru was to ask if the online online op was available I think they would be over the top to google me for that
<elkbuntu> christel, the problem is i dont feel safe just going in there. i cant op it if i'm too scared of earning stalkers.
<ikonia> (sorry connection dropped for a minute)
<ikonia> elkbuntu: explain what you want done, I have no interest/concern of stalkers
<elkbuntu> ikonia, they /whois'd and googled me for merely entering last year
<ikonia> they can google me all hey want, it just comes up with my FOS/music/motorsport projects
<ikonia> nothing secret
<elkbuntu> bazhang, were you serious when you said you could read russian?
<bazhang> elkbuntu, yep
<elkbuntu> ikonia, bazhang you're now in charge of -ru. christel make it so.
<ikonia> bazhang: impressive
<christel> do you/anyone else have a good rapport with anyone in #-ru?
<christel> ok!
<bazhang> studied it for about 3 and a half years
<christel> bazhang: are you up for that challenge and trying to kick it back into shape? :)
<elkbuntu> christel, i suspect there's a -irc person there, but i cannot remember who, and it's at the point they're useless.
<ikonia> well, I can't speak russian, but I'm happy to take the rap for removing the people
<christel> aha nod
<Flannel> bazhang \o/
<ikonia> there is nothing "secret" on google about me
<bazhang> christel, well my writing is way rusty :)
<christel> Flags +vVoOtsriRfA were set on bazhang in #ubuntu-ru.
<christel> have a ball! ;)
<bazhang> thanks christel 
<elkbuntu> bazhang, you just have to understand what they're saying, really
<ikonia> may be nice to talk to the existing guys too, find out what's been going on
 * Myrtti chuckles
<ikonia> 5 of them have been online in the last day or so
<christel> now, its not in my place to say --  but i suspect some people may be angry, so you may wish to encourage people to come speak with the irc council (in english), be it in here or a place better suited to explain the situation
<christel> (alternatively write up a small document explaining it to point people at) so as to try not have them all jump on bazhang and kill him in his first day on the job :o
 * jussi01 hugs christel :)
<bazhang> hehe
<christel> (thatd suck and we'd all be back at square one! i hate it when that happens)
 * christel hugs jussi01 
<jussi01> The document sounds a good Idea to me - documentation always looks more official
<christel> nod, it also keeps means that you cant have people picking fault/differences because elkbuntu worded it this way and nalioth that way etc
<jussi01> yeah, good point
<elkbuntu> either way, it's been going on too long and has to stop
<christel> noodle
<Myrtti> mmmm noodles
<ikonia> nice call chaps
<elkbuntu> are they still going?
<ikonia> no idea can't read russian
<ikonia> not seen any other trouble
<ikonia> lots of talk about module versions, so looks nice and supporty
<bazhang> they are sticking to business so far
<bazhang> its not a big channel so not that hard to spot bad actors
<ikonia> you are their critique ?
<ikonia> zloy just woke up:)
<svaksha> ikonia: uh..oh
<ikonia> svaksha: do you need something ?
<jussi01> wasnt zloy klined?
<ikonia> ahh he wants bazhang to unban him
<bazhang> * [zloy] (n=intel@62.244.21.110): intel
<bazhang> what is the k-line version of ban evading?
<bazhang> k-line vading?
<ikonia> k-line evading
<bazhang> polatov seems to be the ring leader as it were
<elkbuntu> christel, still alive?
<elkbuntu> bazhang, a k-line is a ban, so it's still ban evading ;)
<bazhang> might I suggest that further discussion about loco channels be in -irc?
<ikonia> probably better as the locao guys are all there
<bazhang> yep
<elkbuntu> do we have a document yet?
<jussi01> dont think so...
<elkbuntu> brb, restarting so i have sound again
<elkbuntu> this is so anticlimactic
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> http://opensource.nokia.com/projects/S60browser/index.html I swear to god, I had no idea
<Myrtti> [13:18] < costco> hey those who want to go really offtopic with me join me in  #completelyofftopic in kubric.freenode.net
<elkbuntu> is it a full moon?
<Myrtti> excuse me but wth.
<elkbuntu> that's kinda the whole point of my question
<christel> elkbuntu: thanks, klined
<Myrtti> jebus, 60 unread emails
<jussi01> only?
<Myrtti> I'm not going to say which inbox
<Myrtti> which inboxes
 * ikonia is an idiot
<Myrtti> I'm a twit.
<Myrtti> moving over...
<elkbuntu> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> just did a @makr in -offtopic, meant to do it in here
<elkbuntu> hehe
<ikonia> a mark even
<ikonia> see, I'm an idiot
 * elkbuntu hugs ikonia
<ikonia> appriciated
<ompaul> note that `ams is not ams the gnu guy - he would not go into #ubuntu 
 * ompaul thinks this is a sad and cheap impersonator 
<ompaul> but that is me
<ompaul> ;-)
<Pici> Hi friends
<ikonia> hi Pici 
<ikonia> Hi Dr Nick
<Pici> :)
<ikonia> $10 says fatherjack in #ubuntu says "feck"
 * ikonia revokes bet quickly
<LjL> have you seen what a cute bot they have in #bash?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> is it worth a look ?
<Pici> The faq one?
<LjL> ikonia: well it was for me
<LjL> no
<LjL> it's a bash shell
<LjL> running under qemu
<LjL> i'm told you can have fun and try to exploit it in #evalbot
<LjL> though it wasn't the owner saying that, so beware
<ikonia> interesting
<LjL> i've been trying to exploit it by feeding it an executable binary via "echo", but ELF just appears to be too bulky for that
<LjL> the trigger is $ command if you want to try it
<Pici> bad LjL 
<LjL> Pici: better i do it before someone else does! ;P
<LjL> meh, i fail
<ikonia> ha ha
<LjL> look at the current burst of joins
<LjL> three of them are quassel, two of them are the same host
<Myrtti> http://nokiaaddict.com/2008/11/17/what%e2%80%99s-installed-in-the-nokia-e71-nov-2008/
<LjL> God_ is spamming people in PM again, pici
<LjL> see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> LjL: I just saw, my notices window was lighting up
<ikonia> @mark dino_debian #ubuntu is another alais for "virus bot" user recently returned from a k-line
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> vorian: I assume the network ban you put on him was only temporary and he's allowed back in now ?
 * genii puts on a fresh pot of coffee
<ikonia> @bansearch shinoj
<ubottu> No matches found for shinoj!n=shinoj@117.97.25.41 in any channel
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> ubottu: wake up
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up
<ikonia> @btlogin
<ikonia> I was sure shinoj was banned by ljl
<LjL> ikonia, shinoj was banned by the bots due to ctcping the channel
<ikonia> he doesn't show up in BT
<LjL> ikonia: you need to search for the IP
<ikonia> nothing shows up on 117.97.25.41
<LjL> ikonia: was a different ip. anyway i unbanned him because he seemed to behave (although technically ban evading, but most likely not intentionally) later
<ikonia> 04:16 -!- shinoj [n=shinoj@1ലàµ
<ikonia> 04:22 < shinoj> ഹàµà´ലàµ
<ikonia> 04:25 < shinoj> !à´à´ബàµ
<ikonia> 04:25 < shinoj> !tab
<ikonia> 15:57 < shinoj> :-)
<ikonia> thats all he seems to type
<ikonia> I remember him going on in here, hence my query
<LjL> i don't know
<LjL> feel free to reban
<ikonia> not off that
<ikonia> I was just curious to if he was evading 
<ikonia> I remember he did evade and someone re-banned him
<genii> Maybe he doesn't know how to get to #ubuntu-in
<Escsun> christel, hi ^^
<Pici> Escsun: How can we help you today?
<ikonia> another -ru user
<Pici> Escsun: This channel is not for idling in, please see the /topic
<Pici> !idle | Escsun 
<ubottu> Escsun: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> Odd.
<christel> well, that was, different
<LeNsTR> о_О
<LeNsTR> ку алл
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LeNsTR> ehuh
<LeNsTR> hi all)
<LjL> hello
<LjL> how can we help
<LeNsTR> hmm
<LeNsTR> I think)
<LeNsTR> eh
<LeNsTR> bye
<Pici> Why are we getting random people from -ru channels in here? Did I miss something?
<LjL> Pici: it's not the first?
<Pici> LjL: Escsun around 15 minutes ago too
<LjL> ah, he was from -ru?
<LjL> might be bazhang's fault
<Pici> There was a mention of issues with -ru users in #ubuntu-irc, thats why I noticed it.
<LjL> whops
<LjL> Gary: what's zloy doing?
<Gary> being a pain, t'was one of the ones who trolled #ubuntu-women earlier
<PriceChild> LjL: What happenned with God_ earlier?
<LjL> Gary: not only that, check BT
<LjL> PriceChild: he was harassing cwillu in -ot
<PriceChild> LjL: was he identified?
<jpds> Is it full moon already?
<LjL> PriceChild: need to see if i have a whois, hold on
<PriceChild> LjL: identify-msg ftw.
<Gary> PriceChild: he is not identified at the mo
<LjL> PriceChild: i'd rather not have everything prefixed with a plus
<Pici> PriceChild: He wasn't this time.
<PriceChild> Actually I don't think he would be identified to the account named  "God_" so identify-msg would be useless.
<Pici> God_(n=nottelli@pool-71-172-197-89.nwrknj.east.verizon.net)- lkol
<PriceChild> Right I know that one then.
<PriceChild> Give me a ping if he appears again.
<LjL> PriceChild: wasn't identified
<PriceChild> (speaking as staff here)
<Pici> Thats how he was noticing me  2 hours ago.
<Gary> ummm, is posting that link in a ubuntu loco channel on topic?
<LjL> Gary: what link?
<Gary> (the dodgy stars and goatse one)
<Gary> I am so not posting it here
<PriceChild> Which channel?
<LjL> Gary: i don't know, the BT says to not look at it, so i didn't look at it
<LjL> my wild guess, Gary, would be HELL NO
<PriceChild> oh, ignore me
<Gary> LjL: it's a great image, as long as you do not scroll down enough
<christel> Gary: zloy is kline evading?
<LjL> christel: i don't know if he had been k-lined, but he posted the same (bad) link in #ubuntu-ru that he posted in #ubuntu, apparently
<Gary> is he, was he klined earlier then?
<christel> Gary: yes, several times
<Gary> ahh
<LjL> christel: then yes
<christel> danke
<ikonia> LjL: give jrpetro a nudge will you I don't think his english is great but he seems to have learnt how to whois me and insists that I "suck" and various other combinations in pm 
<ikonia> he sent them while I was on the tube, may not hurt to explain thats not how to hang out in #ubuntu channels
<Gary> LjL: what was that in english?
<LjL> Gary: "does someone want to join my gang" or something
<ikonia> he does seem to speak english ok, but is hanging out in #ubunut-it-chat, so I assume his primary language is english
<LjL> ikonia: makes sense.
<LjL> ikonia: i'll ask the it ops
<ikonia> I meant italian
<ikonia> ahh perfect
<LjL> i know...
<LjL> (which if funny because that would theoretically mean i'd ask myself, as i'm theoretically one of them *shrug*)
<ikonia> I just thought you may be able to get the request across a little better than e, as I don't know how good their english is 
<Myrtti> one of *THEM*, you say
<LjL> ikonia: for the record... he never spoke in -it* before. now he did, but in english
<LjL> so he's probably as italian as i am armenian
<ikonia> he spoke english in #ubuntu earlier
<LjL> ikonia: yes, and he's only speaking english in #ubuntu-it-chat too. he asked the same nvidia question
<ikonia> ugh
<ikonia> how random
<ikonia> pick a random language channel ask in English
<LjL> ikonia: yes, and the fact that his host is *.net also makes me think he's not italian at all
<LjL> (my own host is .net but it's a bit of an exception)
<ikonia> I don't read too much into hosts, but it's a valid comment
<ikonia> he's pm'ing me for support now
<LjL> ikonia: i'd suggest giving him !pm in #ubuntu so we start to have something logged
<ikonia> why he'd want support from someone who sucks - well thats beyond me
<ikonia> he just seems frustrated, but doesn't get that frustration is not a green light to stay what you wwant
<LjL> ikonia: whois has that hostname located in Phoenix...
<ikonia> your right then usa
<LjL> ikonia: check -chat
<LjL> note how he connected from a clone now...
<ikonia> why would he do that ?
<ikonia> he's not banned or anything
<LjL> ikonia: probably just because he's so dumb he thinks he needs to open a new connection.
<ikonia> ah
<LjL> ikonia: anyway, what you just stated might not be entirely accurate in the near future.
<ikonia> ha ha
<Gary> can someone get me a list of the nicks of the russian troublemakers from today pls?
<ikonia> Gary: /who #ubuntu-ru ;)
<ikonia> pretty much
<Gary> lol
<ikonia> 18:43 < luigi> !it
<Gary> I'm in pm with one of their ops at the mo, who seems good
<ikonia> worst stereotype ever
<ikonia> Gary: may want them to speak with elkbuntu and bazhang 
<ikonia> Gary: bazhang pulled a russian speaking skill from no-where and has been monitoring
<Gary> amaranth so should enable enforce
<PriceChild> where did amaranth go?
<LjL> ikonia: you on 8.10?
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> sorry connecion dropped
<LjL> ikonia: what does lsb_release -d say on it?
<ikonia> ubuntu 8.10
<ikonia> Description:	Ubuntu 8.10
<LjL> ikonia: right, uppercase not lowercase u
<ikonia> correct
<LjL> ikonia: i was just making sure the fellow didn't copy and paste.
<ikonia> hence the paste rather than me typing
<LjL> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<LjL> !no ultimate is <reply> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<ubottu> In ubottu, Slayer said: Ok, my driver is reading hardware present!
<genii> Just curious if anyone has seen jussi01, he was going on a trip and wondered if managed to find an internet connection yet
<PriceChild> I heard he was on holiday down under.
<Flannel> I heard he got eaten by a bear.
<LjL> they don't have the internet there
<LjL> they use telegraphs
<Myrtti> homing dingos
<Flannel> Is that part of RFC1149?
<LjL> Flannel: it's part of 9411CFR
<LjL> it's down under, duh
<Flannel> Ah, thats why I couldn't find it.
<ikonia> have you not seen crocodile dundee ?
<ikonia> it's a boomerang on a bit of string, you swing it round your head
<ikonia> bush telephone
<Flannel> That's a bullroarer
<genii> Geez I didn't know so many ppl were actually awake in here :)
<jussi01> genii: Im here...
 * Myrtti jumpglomps jussi01 
<jussi01> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-22
 * elkbuntu raises an eyebrow at the crazy italian.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman said: !Phail is Softpedia phails hardcore. Sourceforge only
<bazhang> wos seems to be trolling
<bazhang> lots of meta-questions and no real support questions
<bazhang> <wos> could anyone tell me if ubuntu and mythbuntu are the same thing basically if you take out the TV features?
<elky_e71> now i know how finns feel, being able to irc anywhere, such as their fav cafe
<Pici> hehe
<Pici> Except they call it the 'pub'
<elky_e71> hehe
<elky_e71> true
<elky_e71> oh gawd... Ppp has a girlfriend???
<mneptok> elky_e71: probably a WoW avatar. relax.
<mneptok> hmmm ... Pop-Tart, or persimmon?
<elky_e71> tehy aare so lucky this phone lacks chhanserv.py
<mneptok> aare? you *are* Finnish.
<mneptok> teeliivvuuuatualiiaanaiianiipekksii oooariitikuuliouniaarta
<mneptok> and somewhere there's a poor Serbian baby going to sleep without vowels.
<elky_e71> lol
<elky_e71> gaintsura, can we help?
<gaintsura> O.o I didn't realize I joined here, how did that happen..
<elky_e71> yeah,sure
<elky_e71> @bansearch gaintsura
<elky_e71> hrmph
<elky_e71> halp?
<Pici> @bansearch gaintsura
<ubottu> Match: *!*@71-212-180-46.hlrn.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops by jrib in #ubuntu on Nov 21 2008 01:18:45 (ID: 7064)
<bazhang> really nasty part message iirc
<elky_e71> i need to figur how to autoidentify with this thing
<Pici> ding
<Pici> elky_e71: group elky_e71 to your account and use a server password?
<elky_e71> someone follow upwith him in pm then i suppose
<elky_e71> pici yeah, the auto passing of password is lacking though i think
<Pici> elky_e71: Even as a server password? Most irc clients have that.
<elky_e71> i havent really tried
<elky_e71> still getting used to typing on this
<jussi01> Hello all
<Pici> jussi01: Howdy
<jussi01> hiya Pici
<mneptok> gar.
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (THE_MENTALIST is flooding)
<bazhang> removed
<manzur> hello my name is abraham, and i was banned from ubuntu, so please let me get in again
<Flannel> manzur: What were you banned for?
<manzur> Flannel, i can log in #ubuntu, because i missbehave, now i feel sorry about it and i know how to behave, so please let me in
<Flannel> manzur: Do you know what #ubuntu is for?
<manzur> Flannel, of course, now i do
<Flannel> manzur: And what's that?
<Flannel> If you don't know, that's fine.  I'll tell you.  I just want to make sure we're all on the same page so we don't have any more misunderstandings
<manzur> Flannel, of course i know, i want ubuntu to be better, it was just that i posted my idea in brainstorm in here to make it notice, but now i know i can't do that, so please i want to make you know that now we are in the same page
<Flannel> manzur: Alright, let me put it this way:  What is the topic of #ubuntu?  (as far as being on topic or off topic is concerned)
<manzur> Flannel, it is to help people in that use ubuntu
<manzur> it is to help people
<Flannel> manzur: It's for tech support only
<Flannel> not discussions, not annoucements, etc (even if they're about Ubuntu), that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for
<manzur> so you mean#ubuntu-offtopic is where i can talk and announce about news
<manzur> and etc
<Flannel> manzur: So, when you're looking to discuss flash 64 or whatever, you should do it in #ubuntu-offtopic, yes.
<manzur> manzur, ok
<manzur> Flannel, can i get in now?
<Flannel> manzur: One more thing, have you read and understood the IRC guidelines? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<manzur> Flannel, of course i have read them
<manzur> it reads about respect, no flood, etc, etc, etc
<Flannel> manzur: Alright, so we shouldn't have any more to worry about from you, since now you understand what #ubuntu is for, and what #ubuntu-offtopic is.  Good.
<manzur> Flannel, yes friend
<Flannel> manzur: Alright, your bans lifted.  Go ahead and join.
<manzur> Flannel, thanks
<manzur> bye
<gaintsura> wtf, I keep ending up here instead of #ubuntu
<Flannel> gaintsura: That's because you're being forwarded here.
<gaintsura> right, why?
<Flannel> gaintsura: Because your quit message is rather inappropriate
<gaintsura> =\
<Flannel> gaintsura: mind changing it?
<gaintsura> yeah, sorry, I had to go take care of something
<gaintsura> I think that is kind of a stupid restriction =\
<Flannel> gaintsura: How so?
<gaintsura> it shouldn't be up to a channel to decide what can and cannot be in one's quit message, if its that big of a problem, disable quit messages
<stdin> if it would not be appropriate to say it in #ubuntu, don't put it in you'r part/quit message
<Flannel> gaintsura: Its up to us to decide what sort of atmosphere we would like in a channel, which includes your quit messages when you're in the channel.
<stdin> and you can not disable the messages channel-wide for all users of the channel
<gaintsura> yes this is true, and please by all means do so, but don't designate what can and cannot be in a quit message in such a fashion, I think its a bit childish
<gaintsura> merely my opinions, been changed
<stdin> childish why? you quit, so how could we ask you to change it?
<Flannel> gaintsura: Our channel guidelines are plainly laid out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<gaintsura> yes and I know what they are
<stdin> as I said earlier, if it would not be appropriate to say it in #ubuntu, don't put it in you'r part/quit message, as everyone sees it by default
<gaintsura> I mean think about it, you don't duct tape someones mouth shut when you're on the street because they are yappin about something you don't want to hear, you may want to, but its imposing.
<stdin> 1) IRC is not the street, 2) the channel has clear guidelines, which you say you know. 3) the channel is family friendly, if someone was swearing in the street and there are children around, they would be asked to stop
<gaintsura> wow, I don't know where you live, but anyway, I'm done, its been changed
 * stdin lives in a house
<gaintsura> thats real useful
<gaintsura> =P
<Flannel> gaintsura: Being in the Ubuntu channels is a privledge, not a right.  No one is forcing you to join them, especially if you don't agree with what their purpose is.
 * gaintsura sighs, its a useless attempt
<bazhang> netyire at it again in -ot
<bazhang> gaintsura, are you about finished here?
<gaintsura> yeah... I'm still tryin to get in..
<gaintsura> I've changed my quit.. still can't get in
<bazhang> change your part message gaintsura (did you do that?)
<gaintsura> my part message says 'Ex-Chat'
<bazhang> it said something really nasty before gaintsura 
<gaintsura> no.. that was my quit, which I fixed
<elkbuntu> bazhang, we'll find out as soon as he leaves here.
<gaintsura> here.. watch
<bazhang> gaintsura, you understand how that message is offensive and inappropriate for #ubuntu channels?
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> gaintsura, you understand how that part message is inappropriate and offensive for #ubuntu channels?
<gaintsura> what part message?
<gaintsura> You have left channel #ubuntu-ops ("Ex-Chat")
<gaintsura> I don't see what the problem is now
<bazhang> the bad one you had before you changed it
 * gaintsura sighs jezus, if this weren't the best place to get ubuntu help I'd have left already, I'm not 12
<bazhang> gaintsura, you do understand then? is that a yes?
<gaintsura> yes
<bazhang> gaintsura, so no more problems from you in that regard?
<gaintsura> no
<bazhang> you can join now gaintsura 
<gaintsura> thanks
<bazhang> np
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, root______ said: ubottu kde3 is if you are serious about wanting kde3 on your intrepid install, see this page  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<Flannel> elkbuntu: Whats your thoughts on Cann0n in #u?  He's starting to make me feel that he's just causing trouble.
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I wont read what you link me.
<Flannel> but I'
<Flannel> ll google!
<bazhang> haha
<Flannel> I feel bad for nintendork.  Was asking about upgrading to 8.10 earlier, I tried to discourage it, but everyone else egged him on, now he's stuck with KDE4
<stdin> you say that like it's a bad thing
<Flannel> stdin: Well, now he's compiling 3.5 from source
<Flannel> or will be
<stdin> fwiw, the Kubuntu team is working with the poster of the link ^ up there to make a stable/safe KDE3 repo for KDE 3 in intrepid
<Flannel> I know, and I mentioned it to him
<stdin> although it's a bit pointless, it's like saying "I like KDE 2, why can't I install it?" IMO
<Flannel> !jfgi =~ /  / /
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<Flannel> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Flannel> interesting
<stdin> !-jfgi
<ubottu> jfgi is <alias> noob - added by Seveas on 2006-06-17 23:26:56
<Flannel> I've gotta do it on the main one?
<stdin> I'm not sure =~ works on aliases
<Flannel> !noob =~ /  / /
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Flannel> I guess not
<Flannel> that makes sense
<Flannel> !jfgi
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<stdin> because the actual value of "jfgi" is "<alias>noob"
<Flannel> mhmm
<elkbuntu> you might want to add 'simply directing someone to google with no extra information is just as useless and rude as jfgi'.
<stdin> saying "go google" is directly against the guidelines, no more justification is needed
<Flannel> yep, "when helping, be helpful"
<stdin> could also be seen as against the CoC "Be respectful."
<elkbuntu> nah, more courtesy than respect
<elkbuntu> it's about as useful as saying 'go stare into that corner'
<elkbuntu> grr... i want to mangle my linode (which hosts my bip proxy) but netyire is being a handful
<LjL> say again?
<elkbuntu> if i mess with my linode, i'll be disconnecting my irc connection. netyire is being a pita, and i wont be able to babysit
<elkbuntu> see -offtopic
<elkbuntu> he's hyped up on something
<LjL> elkbuntu: how do we coordinate the kickings? alphabetical order?
<elkbuntu> LjL, why not just get pricey to clear and let the server figure it out :P
<elkbuntu> netyire has been irritating bazhang for a few days now
<elkbuntu> sigh.
<Myrtti> BÖÖÖÖÖ
<Myrtti> I wonder if it's my oversensetive empathy skillz, but damn, I feel ashamed everytime a Finn, Swede, Estonian or Russian misbehaves.
<Myrtti> makes my life a bit miserable.
<Gary> at least you are not british, you'd never recover
<Myrtti> I've not seen that many English misbehaving.
<Myrtti> I don't mean trolling, btw
<Myrtti> I mean plain idiotic flooding/stalking/dcc exploiting etc.
 * elkbuntu huggles Myrtti big time
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, dont feel guilt for other's idiocy, mkay?
<Gary> oh, no the british are better at real world misbehaving
<Myrtti> I feel guilty for all my past dates being idiots...
<Myrtti> >___<
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> time to put some breakfast rolls to bake
<Gary> ummm, sounds tasty
<elky_e71> ok,mirggi is better than jmirc
<elky_e71> For start, it doesnt take me off to a 'compose' window
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: didn't I tell you?
<Myrtti> second, it allows multiple networks
<Myrtti> and network password
<elky_e71> nope, or i didnt listen
<Myrtti> me and topyli and snuxoll...
<Myrtti> it still sucks, but it's still also better than jmirc
<elky_e71> Hrm, its stopped letting me browse the chans im in
<Myrtti> get out of the compose prompt
<Myrtti> then you can browse again
<elky_e71> how?
<Myrtti> erm, click the compose prompt again?
<Myrtti> iirc
<elky_e71> aah, tge return key
 * elkbuntu evicts jmirc from the phone
<Myrtti> ooo
<Myrtti> http://www.skyfire.com/
<elkbuntu> i bet it has a decent email client
<elkbuntu> oh, it's only a browser
<Myrtti> I didn't know the default browser is webkit...
<Myrtti> I feel so out of date
<elkbuntu> aww
<elkbuntu> http://mymobilesite.net/ <- lolwut?
<elkbuntu> https://topyli.mymobilesite.net/ <-- haha
<LjL> elky_e71: you'd really have thought there could exist a mobile-related site without topyli being registered to it?
<Gary> never
<elkbuntu> right, much better
<Myrtti> hold on...
<Myrtti> http://mymobilesite.net/screenshots/
<Myrtti> "Send SMS using PC web browser. SMS are sent as if you had typed them with your phone."
<Myrtti> holy hell
<Myrtti> "SMS inbox/outbox and SMS sending"
 * Myrtti installs
 * LjL thinks the word "free" is missing for him to install anything
<nalioth> doesn't google have an sms portal?
<LjL> never heard of it
<LjL> but yes
<LjL> you can send sms to a number and get some silly info
<elky_e71> hrm, maybe i should sleep. 2am approaches
<nalioth> LjL: no, not an sms info service, but a portal to send sms to people
 * nalioth thought google offered one
<LjL> i don't see that
<bazhang> does sudobash intentionally give wrong advice? or just generally not knowledgeable?
<LjL> bazhang: he's a
<LjL> oh wait, this is logged
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> you got the idea anyway
<bazhang> super grub disk?
<bazhang> windows firewall for a failing drive?
<LjL> bazhang: it's not a failing drive, it's a samba share over wireless
<LjL> (if they're still talking about that issue)
<bazhang> yep
<LjL> hello animalcannibal, please change your ident to something less rude to join #ubuntu
<ubottu> In ubottu, goobsoft said: !ChadSkeeters is a cool guy
<LjL> sometimes, like everyone, i answer a question that's already been answered a second before, since i'm just already pressing enter
<LjL> but when there's a row of answers, including ones like 10 seconds apart, i start to wonder what the hell are people thinking
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> build-essential
<jdong> LjL: the problem is 10x worse when there's a karma system attached :)
<LjL> jdong: i can imagine
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<Myrtti> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Myrtti> [21:09] < jordanb> rudybot,quote
<Myrtti> [21:09] < rudybot> I love it how the ubuntu wankers all install automatix.
<Myrtti> from #emacs
<Myrtti> !prayer
<ubottu> Dear $DEITY, Give me strength to understand and work with users who question my logic, the rules, netiquette and common sense. Give me resilience to teach them the basics of Linux, Ubuntu, Community Guidelines and IRC. Allow me not to stray to nitpicking, argument, foul language or leisure op abuse. Deliver me my daily xkcd, User Friendly, LWN, /. and Planet Ubuntu, and guard over my encrypted drives. Let it be so.
<Myrtti> I just hate it when people mount their network drives with gnomevfs
<Myrtti> my head is going to explode
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> apparently Amaranth doesn't have nickprotection on
<Tm_T> aww
<Myrtti> painkillers, where's me painkillers
<ikonia> alex_112: you've been forwarded here because despite being asked once in pm, and once publicly in the main #ubuntu channel you persisted to private message people in #ubuntu asking for support
<alex_112> ikonia, do you think banning people is funny?
<ikonia> no
<alex_112> I`m stucked int stupid story,I do my best to keep my mind with Linux
<ikonia> pardon ?
<alex_112> perhaps it`s better to format and install my friendly XP?
<ikonia> if you want
<ikonia> thats not what I'm discussing with you
<alex_112> yes now I remebered why I leave IRC-if somebody has power he/she thing is GOD
<ikonia> no
<LjL> alex_112, do you have an operator/abuse question?
<alex_112> YES 
<ikonia> multiple people, myself included asked you to stop sending unsoliceted private messages, you did not comply with that so you where brought to this channel to discuss it without disrupting the main channel
<alex_112> ikonia kick me off from ubuntu cause my private chat
<LjL> alex_112: so, why did you keep PM'ing people after being told multiple times not to do so?
<tritium> alex_112: which was justified...
<alex_112> hahahah
<LjL> what's funny?
<alex_112> good bye Linux,IRC hello XP,skype
<LjL> bye
<ikonia> ok
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops alex_112
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'm out, can't be bothered with timewasters or people who won't say "I don't know" and waste time
<ikonia> channel ban list is full
<ikonia> need to do tidy up
<Flannel> I'm cleaning by bans now
<RNS]KGpV> my bans are all less then a month old except for ones on idents or obviously static hosts
<ikonia> yup, I'll housekeep too
<ikonia> @btlogin
<Flannel> Can you only do four bans per line? -bbbb? 
<Flannel> Don't do that, heh
<ikonia> ;)
<LjL> Flannel: yes, only four
<LjL> i put a space between *!*@ and the rest...
<Flannel> heh
<ikonia> moron just comes in to quote apache 1.3 directives at me, he's uing apache 2
<ikonia> thinks he's clever with it
<Flannel> alright, mine are good.
<ikonia> almost done
<ikonia> got a few lingerers which I don't want to remove
<Flannel> yeah, Ive got some that are just too recent to remove
<ikonia> I've got one's which are too bad / trouble to remove
<LjL> don't remove them then
<LjL> there are also a lot of bans by floodbots
<ikonia> tidied up
<LjL> they can fall into two categories, CTCPers and exploiters
<ikonia> got rid of a god 20 - 30 
<ikonia> actually - 20 
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-dz, Off` said: !foo is foo
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-dz, amarsoft said: !no, foo is foo
<LjL> gah
<_Zeus_> is the nickname HardPhuck acceptable?
<_Zeus_> hello..?
<_Zeus_> do i need +v?
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> and you're not getting it
<Myrtti> :-P
 * Myrtti pokes people awake
<_Zeus_> ok, cause no one answered my previous question
<_Zeus_> is the nickname HardPhuck OK?
<Myrtti> if it troubles you, you could have asked him to change it like I just did
<_Zeus_> i didn't want to overstep my bounds
<Myrtti> silly
<Myrtti> you have the right and powers to ask them to change it as do I
<Myrtti> _Zeus_: was there anything else?
#ubuntu-ops 2008-11-23
<manzur> good night, i was banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<manzur> and i jjust want to know why?
<Flannel> manzur: your ident (jesus) is what caused chanserv to ban you.  If you change it, you'll be able to get in.
<manzur> Flannel: why man?
<Flannel> manzur: manzur because unfortunately its commonly used by people who are looking to cause trouble
<manzur> Flannel: yes?, about what?
<manzur> Flannel: y si le coloco God?, puedo?
<manzur> Flannel: and if I change it by "God"?, can i do it?
<manzur> or somethin related to god?
<Flannel> manzur: If you're looking to cause problems, don't.
<manzur> Enmanuel?
<manzur> of courese not
<manzur> never 
<manzur> iam christian
<manzur> jjust that
<manzur> i would never cause problem
<manzur> can i change to Emanuel, is that ok?
<Flannel> manzur: sure
<manzur> ok
<manzur> god bless you man
<manzur> bye
<manzur> and thanks
<elkbuntu> ok, doesnt that count as taking the name in vain?
<Flannel> I'm staying out of it
 * nickrud wonders about hispanics name Jesus
<nickrud> *named
<Flannel> nickrud: yeah, thats what someone said.  Which is one reason I mentioned it.  Except... he was obviously choosing it for other reasons
<nickrud> no one's ever up to any good on -offtopic (just as broad a brush ;)
<elkbuntu> so whats the current status on God_? have they been back again?
<LjL> dunno
<LjL> nickrud: yes indeed, i bitched once against a ban on *!*jesus@*
<LjL> i'm not a fan of overly broad bans
<elkbuntu> unfortunately it's one that's proved it's worth over and over
<nickrud> that is a very sad commentary elkbuntu 
<LjL> still.
<elkbuntu> nickrud, bigfuzzyjesus, methjesus, others
<LjL> if i was banned on the grounds of my real name, i would be pissed.
<LjL> just like i'm pissed when i find *.it banned from channels
<nickrud> sorry, not sorry of you to say, but a sad situation to have to comment on
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> ugh costco's back?
<LjL> nickrud: anyway -ot isn't so bad as you picture it...
<elkbuntu> yeah, there's very little actual intent
<nickrud> it was pure hyperbole, an example of how a broad brush can be fundamentally unfair. Sadly, sometimes unfairness is the only solution to some situations. Until irc bots can determine a real real name, for example. LjL, get on the stick!
<LjL> well while we wait for the bots, i say
<LjL> those who are irc trolls, know how to change their name
<LjL> those who were just born with Jesus as a first name, probably don't
<LjL> and excuse the inappropriate use of commas
<elkbuntu> right, can someone other than i judge whether costco needs a warning?
<LjL> elkbuntu, although i'm too distracted to read very carefully, as of now i don't see anything too bad
<LjL> although it smells like a troll from a mile away
<elkbuntu> yeah, it's not so much the topic, as the manner
<elkbuntu> and he is, he and netyire are the new pseudotrolls of -ot
<LjL> elkbuntu: yes. but we should keep in mind we aren't supposed to just kick folks we don't like purely out of not liking them
<elkbuntu> and __mikem... well... is proof we probably wont.
 * elkbuntu sighs
<LjL> (otherwise... i know a couple of fellows who never would have seen -ot in the past years)
<LjL> elkbuntu: erm, i didn't want to have that logged, but.
<elkbuntu> it's been logged a zillion times before
<LjL> elkbuntu: well, not with my nickname stuck to it ;)
<nickrud> LjL, as long as you make sure the preceeding line is always included, it simply shows your tolerance :)
<elkbuntu> i'm happy to have mine stuck to it. he's a pest and is involved in a way-too-high percentage of bad things.
<LjL> nickrud, what the hell is nickk doing
<nickrud> not sure, but I'm patient. If he stops, he stops.
<LjL> nickrud, but you know what's interesting...
<nickrud> >
<LjL> nickrud: join -monitor a minute
<nickrud> -ops-monitor or -monitor?
<LjL> nickrud: the former
<nickrud> hm, i was the only one there
<LjL> nickrud, #ubuntu-ops-monitor
<LjL> you won't be the only one there
<nickrud> it tells me I'm not authorized
<LjL> nickrud: oh, you need a +I
<nickrud> no speekee there
<LjL> i think i'll just leave that mute dangling for now.
<LjL> FraSydney: how can we help you?
<LjL> hello...? i was kidding, but you aren't even looking
<LjL> elkbuntu, guess who the above idler is
<elkbuntu> LjL, checking now
<LjL> elkbuntu: i'll spare you the trouble, it's just my sister downunder-version
<FraSydney> hello!!! I don't have any idea of what this channel is about :D
<elkbuntu> ah
<LjL> FraSydney: unsurprising
<elkbuntu> this is where your brother wastes all his spare time.
 * LjL confirms
<FraSydney> eheh I knew that
<FraSydney> you can say also time
<LjL> well you didn't know what it was called
<FraSydney> without spare
<LjL> well, that's just because all my time is spare time, nuffin wrong with that
<LjL> is there
<elkbuntu> depends how healthy your bank account is, i guess
<LjL> or my parents'
<elkbuntu> meh, you're as old as me, you shouldnt be sponging your folks anymore :P
<LjL> "shouldn't" is such a debatable word :P
 * nickrud thinks children never stop mooching ;(
<LjL> elkbuntu: i mean, it's not like, i'm, say, spending their money to go to australian
<LjL> -n
 * LjL hopes that wasn't understood
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> FraSydney, so how are you liking Australia?
<FraSydney> yep
<FraSydney> but today the weather sucks in Sydeny
<FraSydney> sydney
<LjL> "how are you *ing" isn't a yes/no question
<FraSydney> saushauhsu sorry
<elkbuntu> hehe
<LjL> FraSydney: anyway i think we should just /query in english to begin with. "how do you like that?"
<LjL> not very, i guess
 * LjL reaches the bed
<bazhang> someone should take a look at -ot; |_ocke and costco
 * bazhang wonders why this seems to be the case *every* weekend
<elkbuntu> because we're stupid enough to allow it every weekend
<elkbuntu> such mean cruel draconian ops, we are
<elkbuntu> grrr.. it forgot to identify?
<elkbuntu> it worked yesterday
<elkbuntu> no, it's identified. just not until after joining. lame.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> taken care of
<nalioth> (for now)
<elkbuntu> nalioth, feel like scaring some offtopicers?
<nalioth> elkbuntu: how so?
<tritium> Maybe I could tolerate -offtopic more if it could stick to ubuntu-related topics.  Last time I popped in, it was an Obama propaganda room.
<nalioth> tritium: you hold an +o there, i believe
<tritium> nalioth: I do.
<nalioth> so make it so
<elkbuntu> nalioth, not everyone wants to go through an hour of crap for a minute of correct topic.
<tritium> nalioth: I honestly can't tolerate the juvenile nonsense for very long.
<__mikem> look I don't know whats going on, but naltioht just banned me for absolutely nothing and will not unban me
<tritium> If it were me, I'd just shut down the entire channel.
<tritium> There are other places for offtopic discussion to take place.  Ubuntu doesn't need to provide a forum for such nonsense..
<wobblywu> tritium, are you in -offtopic much?
<tritium> wobblywu: no, I cannot stand it
<elkbuntu> __mikem, i've already explained that it's for repeating the same thing that got dmsuperman banned. laughing at someone getting banned is rude.
<wobblywu> tritium, ah I see.. isn't that a bit weird, then?
<__mikem> elkbuntu: that was a joke, and right now dmsuperman is not banned
<tritium> wobblywu: isn't *what* a bit weird?
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, we joke around like that in there all the time, we're all regulars and know when others are joking
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, no, there's lots of people who will not go there, because of the bad behaviour in general.
<wobblywu> tritium, you not being in -offtopic yet disliking it and wanting it closed
<__mikem> this is absurd
<nalioth> __mikem: dsuperman did not PM me
<tritium> wobblywu: no, I experience if enough to know why I dislike it.
<wobblywu> tritium, for the record, we do have quite a few regulars in there, many of them active in #ubuntu as well
<wobblywu> tritium, they talk in there a lot, so they seem to like it there
<tritium> wobblywu: that doesn't change my opinion.
<__mikem> nalioth: seriously, what you just did was arbitrary, and unfair
<wobblywu> tritium, of course that doesn't mean you should like it, but I do not see why you should complain about it if you're not in there to begin with
<__mikem> what I did was not in violation of any rules
<elkbuntu> certainly was not courteous.
<tritium> wobblywu: I'm there when an op is required
<wobblywu> tritium, which is at the worst of times
<wobblywu> tritium, no wonder you dislike the place
<tritium> wobblywu: no, I dislike the place for the juvenile nonsense
<wobblywu> tritium, what juvenile nonsense? you're not there, how would you know?
<nalioth> is there something concrete you guys need?
<nalioth> philosophy is off topic here
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, he cant stand being there even before the worst of times.
<__mikem> nalioth: yes, i need to be unbanned
<nalioth> __mikem: patience is a virtue
<__mikem> nalioth: and i need an appology
<wobblywu> nalioth, he doesn't need an apology, but the ban surely wasn't very nice of you
<wobblywu> nalioth, I thought you were joking around at first :o
<tritium> wobblywu: juvenile nonsense like __mikem is displaying right now
<__mikem> what am I doing wrong
<tritium> Or, the past several lines from netyire
<__mikem> seiorusly
<wobblywu> tritium, he was just banned for no clear reason, I don't see why you must try and insult him
<__mikem> and i am still not unbanned
<tritium> wobblywu: that's not an insult.  It's a statement of fact, identifying his behavior for what it is.
<nalioth> __mikem: we don't unban on request
<__mikem> nalioth: i didn't even do anything wrong
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, it's clear to me. dmsuperman got banned because __mikem got banned. i then lifted mikem's ban and he was stupid enough to repeat dmsuperman's error.
<elkbuntu> hence, mikem got the same treatment for the same act
<wobblywu> tritium, I find your behaviour to be somewhat juvenile at this very moment, if you do not mind my saying
<__mikem> elkbuntu: I was just joking
<nalioth> __mikem: nobody ever does.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, everyone thought those bans were in jest
<tritium> wobblywu: I don't mind at all.  You're free to your opinion.
<__mikem> elkbuntu: I thought they were jokes
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, as the ubuntu ops that are regulars in the channel do at times ban users as well, and then we all point and laugh in jest
<__mikem> elkbuntu: i thought dmsuperman's ban was a joke
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, had you been in the channel more often you most likely would've known that
<__mikem> elkbuntu: my response was a joke
<__mikem> elkbuntu: I thought nalioth's reban was a joke
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, it's very very very rare that bans are done in jest. i certainly did not ban in jest today.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, in -offtopic it's reasonably common
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, you laughing at a ban does not change it into a joke ban.
<elkbuntu> as much as you may wish it did.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, you're missing the point entirely, i'm afraid
<elkbuntu> no, you are.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, it's not uncommon for ops to ban users in -offtopic as a joke, for reasons such as the one you just had
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, since this is common, and __mikem is a regular, he responded the way regulars often respond when something like this happens -- he laughed
<elkbuntu> we're sick and tired of being uncomfortable in -offtopic. the only reason i stay in there is to stop it turning into a 'have sex instead of rescuing iphones' bullcrap.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, had you been one of the regular ops in -offtopic this would've just been one of those "someone got banned, everyone laughed, it was all a joke" moments we often have
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, i am one of the regular ops in -offtopic.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, many -offtopic regulars are sick and tired of you being so overly sensitive and willing to use your op powers more than necessary, as well -- so that doesn't get us very far
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, you are not
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, you speak only to tell others not to speak
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, those regulars are welcome to go to #offtopic.
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, a regular would be a user actually part of the tiny community there
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, you seem to be missing the point of the channel (from the pov of many regulars) as well
<elkbuntu> wobblywu, you mean like asking if anyone knows how to wrangle couriermail?
<elkbuntu> or, talking about and from my e71?
<elkbuntu> and hugging myrtti
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, indeed
<elkbuntu> oh forgive me, i shall cease the three above op actions immediately, since i do nothing but op actions
<__mikem> wobblywu: can you talk to PriceChild, he seems to be in a more reasonable mood
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, that's the spirit
<wobblywu> elkbuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic is a place ubuntu-fans (and users from #ubuntu) come to talk about non-#ubuntu things, regardless of whether the channel is meant to be that or not
<nalioth> __mikem: your ban will lapse within hours
<nalioth> will there be anything else, __mikem ?
<__mikem> nope
<dmsuperman> Erm...is there a reason __mikem is still muted in -offtopic?
<PriceChild> dmsuperman: The issue has already been discussed with him.
<dmsuperman> Eh, alright
<elkbuntu> right, an hour later and i can go get tofu now. yay.
<jussi01> Afternoon all
<jussi01> everyone still asleep?
<stdin> sleep is for the weak
<jussi01> lol
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dmsuperman said: !songbird is Songbird is a media management application, developed by Mozilla. http://getsongbird.com/
<Myrtti> oh wow
 * Myrtti feels it's better to stay out of -offtopic
<Myrtti> and
<Myrtti> since when has Songbird been developed by Mozilla?
<jussi01> !info songbird
<ubottu> Package songbird does not exist in intrepid
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, since they got a getblah domain probably
<elkbuntu> omg, it is powered by mozilla...
<Myrtti> it is
<Myrtti> but it still isn't developed by Mozilla
<elkbuntu> ok, pertaining to jfgi, what is the verdict on letmegooglethatforyou.com?
<elkbuntu> ie http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=example
<jussi01> elkbuntu: IMHO, meh... 
<jussi01> I guess it depends how its used...
<elkbuntu> i made cauliflower and cheese sauce, then somehow curdled the cheese sauce :(
<jussi01> hehe... 
<elkbuntu> now it doesnt taste right :(
<jussi01> how didyou manage that?
<elkbuntu> microwaved it after i combined, hoping it'd thicken up :(
<elkbuntu> it didnt.
<jussi01> hehe, well you wont do that again
<elkbuntu> yeah
<DrDerek> could you guys get rid of LordKagar please
<DrDerek> it's the guy from before.
<DrDerek> 'Stsshole'
<DrDerek> Stasshole*
<DrDerek> 21Cust226.tnt1.calgary.ab.da.uu.net
<elkbuntu> @bansearch lordkagar
<ubottu> No matches found for lordkagar!i=peterson@21cust226.tnt1.calgary.ab.da.uu.net in any channel
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fde said: !tor is also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<jussi01> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<fde> Anyone awake atm? r0ach in #ubuntu needs some attn... he is asking grub questions, but doesn't have Ubuntu or any other linux distro installed... he has been asked to take it to #grub, but won't
<fde> Nevermind, I guess he's finally going to stop
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, fde said: !eeepc is also if you need more assistance, you can try #ubuntu-eeepc
<elkbuntu> ahrm... why did my phone just restart?
<elkbuntu> Myrtti? why would my phone restart itself?
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: which apps did you have on?
<elkbuntu> just mirggi
<elkbuntu> the only exploity thing that restarts that i can find info about is bluetooth
<Myrtti> yeah, mirggi does crash the phone
<elkbuntu> oh
<elkbuntu> :(
<elkbuntu> i wasnt using it, it was just idling
<Myrtti> sadly it is *still* the best irc app
<Myrtti> iI know
<elkbuntu> seems i have used 6.79mb of internet so far
<jpds> Hey, what's up in #u?
<Myrtti> looking
<elkbuntu> students warned but * d0netsFN (i=den0ts@illegal.filestash.org) has joined #ubuntu might warrant some adult supervision
<Flannel> He was previously k-lined?
<elkbuntu> no, but that hostmask does not promise much
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, how do i get a stopwatch on my phone? i mean, i dont think i've ever had a phone that did not have one...
<Gary> elkbuntu: I needs one on my wm phone too
<Flannel> elkbuntu: my lastlog shows him previously klined
<Flannel> 16:03 -!- d0netsFN [i=den0ts@illegal.filestash.org] has quit [K-lined]
<Flannel> (its currently 3:48, my time)
<elkbuntu> Flannel, well that's gary's business more than ours ;)
<Flannel> right
<elkbuntu> there's more ways to get klined than mess with us :P
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, please tell me there's a stopwatch on here somewhere...
<Myrtti> hm, there doesn't seem to be one by default
<Myrtti> but http://www.tevero.no/espace/stopwatch/ seems to be having lots of good reviews
<elkbuntu> that is sad... i remember way back when it was like the most awesome tool to have in a phone... that and a calculator
<elkbuntu> that was like the crux of sophistication... a phone that could DO STUFF
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> the sports tracker does have stopwatch
<elkbuntu> sports tracker?
<Myrtti> http://sportstracker.nokia.com/nts/main/index.do
<elkbuntu> oh. that looks... overboard
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, btw, the amora package doesnt work in ibex, since it wants libbluetooth2 and ibex has libbluetooth3
<Myrtti> bwah
<Myrtti> I just compile it myself anyway...
<Myrtti> as they don't have the x86_64
<jussi01> err, whats the stance on this? http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=Ubuntu+Tweak 
<Myrtti> oh dear god
<elkbuntu> firstly, its at getdeb...
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah...
<elkbuntu> someone got a VM to trash with it?
<jussi01> just got a guy in #k (holyguyver) telling people to use stuff from there... anyway, Im sleepy, so someone may want to look into #k
<jussi01> anyway, nini
<elkbuntu> Myrtti, is it worth getting a different browser, or just using the inbuilt one?
<Myrtti> many of my friends use opera mini, but I just use the inbuilt one
<Myrtti> you might want to try skyfire... *shrug*
<elkbuntu> what's the diff between opera mini and opera mobile?
<elkbuntu> hold on, opera mobile costs moniez?
<Myrtti> yup
<elkbuntu> that's lame
<ikonia> hi all
<elkbuntu> hai
<Myrtti> looks like we're having a blizzard
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: I'm trying to package the svn version
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: though knowing my skills this is going nowhere
<Tm_T> Myrtti: 3 hours without electricity this morning
<Tm_T> no heating or anything <3
<LjL> good thing we have oil-based heating.
<Tm_T> LjL: we too, but the heat is spread in electric-depended way I noticed
<LjL> ugh
<LjL> i often wished we had decent thermostat
<LjL> but perhaps on second thought, that wouldn't be such a good idea then
<manzur> hello, my friend, again i am in here because i was banned from #ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-offtopic, but it was a mistake
<manzur> i did
<LjL> manzur, we don't deal with #ubuntu-es here, but nevertheless... i don't see a ban on you there?
<manzur> and in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<manzur> LjL: 
<manzur> it was just because i logged in as jesus
<ikonia> LjL: he's banned from #ubuntu
<LjL> manzur: ok but there is no ban on that in #ubuntu-es
<LjL> ikonia: that i know
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> wasn't he meant to read the coc stuff and return in a day 
<LjL> wait, no
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> so after being told to read them he's getting banned from other channels for "mistakes"
<LjL> ikonia: but he's not
<ikonia> according to him
<LjL> at least i can't see that
<ikonia> despite the fact that he's not actually
<LjL> ikonia: and for that matter, where's the ban in #u?
<ikonia> unamomento
<LjL> ikonia: i have a bt log from you but i don't see anything in the banlist
<LjL> ah, removed by flannel yesterday, you had indeed left a comment saying to remove the ban under certain circumstances
<ikonia> LjL: flannauel removed
<ikonia> flannel even
<LjL> but i think he also came here yesterday complaining about the -offtopic ban
<LjL> which is not on him but generally on people with "jesus" in the ident
<ikonia> to be honest, my opinion is to just ban him
<ikonia> he gets into much trouble or believes he does
<ikonia> which just means he's just trolling/messing around
<LjL> we'll see, setting highlight...
<LjL> i'm an -es op too technically
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> handy
<LjL> although last time i kicked someone there was so much of a riot i was about to drop my privileges in disgust
<ikonia> nice to see the "!give" script guys have left it off
<ikonia> roit ?/?
<LjL> ikonia, you wouldn't know, that channel is hell
<ikonia> in what way ?
<LjL> ikonia: complete anarchy, the ops barely exist, often behave in ways that would get them kicked themselves if they were in #ubuntu
<LjL> ikonia: for instance, when there was the "riot" i had banned someone for repeatedly saying to rm -rf /
<LjL> ikonia: everyone jumped at me, because apparently the guy was "merely" responding to a "troll"
<LjL> which might very well have been the case, my spanish isn't good enough to follow everything
<LjL> but the fact that, in a support channel, you "respond to trolls" by giving them rm -rf /...
<LjL> well that should say everything
<ikonia> my personal opinion is what I said to elkbuntu about -ru, they are in an official channel, they need to represent ubuntu's policy which in that channel,
<Tm_T> LjL: I think we need "trustworthy cops" there, then
<Tm_T> ikonia: indeed, for some extent
<LjL> Tm_T: "we" who? #ubuntu-es is not under our direct jurisdiction
<Tm_T> LjL: I know, we as "ubuntu community"
<LjL> alright
<Tm_T> we are not closed islands
<ikonia> bazhang seems to have made a difference in -ru so far
<LjL> but "we as the irc council", on the other hand, have been very much reluctant to meddle overly much in locos business
<ikonia> from what I've read
<LjL> well i'm sorry to say i haven't in -es
<ikonia> LjL: locos represent ubuntu - I disagree on that
<Tm_T> LjL: and that I do undestand
<LjL> cannot be bothered enough, cannot read spanish enough, not enough patience
<ikonia> thats a fair comment
<LjL> i'm also an op in -it for that matter and barely ever used those privs
<LjL> but they're sane in -it
<Tm_T> LjL: you can imagine what kind of dictator I'm on finnish channels =)
 * Tm_T does like to keep it clean, sometimes too clean
<LjL> if there's a language i can't read, that's finnish - but yes, i can imagine nevertheless
<Myrtti> and in Finnish channels we constantly remind people they represent Ubuntu
<Myrtti> and should behave accordingly
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> Myrtti: glad we have mjr too, gives some balance
<Myrtti> I don't know about the rest of the ops, but personally I consider -fi channels responsible for two communties
<Myrtti> the Finnish Ubuntu community and the Ubuntu IRC community
<Tm_T> Myrtti: finnish and global? aye, agree on that
<Myrtti> usually there isn't conflict
<Myrtti> and I also have the habit of teaching and preaching everyone that they with their .fi TLD
<Tm_T> (:
<Myrtti> s represent us Finns globally and should act accordingly
<Tm_T> I feel that way too
<Tm_T> though, I go even further, all humans represent humankind
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the #ubuntu-philosophy | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<Myrtti> I don't understand the people who on purpose want to make themselves look like an ass
<Tm_T> Myrtti: ...you saw my latest pic then?
 * Tm_T hides
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel   is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
 * Myrtti shuts up and goes to have a shower
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc |   We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<Myrtti> Tm_T: no, I didn't...?
<LjL> meh, what's with all the spaces
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ops to: Welcome to the home of the Ubuntu IRC Team operators | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This channel is for operator/abuse questions in the IRC Team domain only | Support in #ubuntu, #kubuntu etc... | LoCo channel discussion etc. to #ubuntu-irc | We reserve the right to remove idlers from the channel | Channel is logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Be good!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: "on purpose want to make themselves look like an ass"
<Myrtti> Tm_T: unless you meant the baby bath one
<Tm_T> Myrtti: just joking on that though
<Myrtti> oh
<Myrtti> perhaps it's just that IRC as a method of communication is so well established in Finland
<Tm_T> indeed
<Myrtti> basically everyone knows the basic rules very fast
<Myrtti> anyway
<Myrtti> I'm off to have that shower
<ikonia> how much / what weight is a USA "Stick of butter"
<LjL> jrib: so what would be the currently supported way of installing flash anyway?
<LjL> ikonia: are you trying to win the weirdest question of the day award?
<ikonia> stupid american instructions
<stdin> ikonia: go into the garden, find a stick, measure...
<LjL> ikonia: n the USA, 1 stick of butter is 4 ounces which is 115 grams.
<stdin> ;)
<ikonia> awesome
<ikonia> LjL: your multi-nationalism is most impressive
<LjL> ikonia, err no, i just put "usa stick of butter" into google and pasted the first hit
<ikonia> oh really, I did stick of butter weight and got crap
<ikonia> right, cooking time
 * ikonia bakes
<jrib> LjL: I'd say the repositories are recommended since that provides for automatic updates
<LjL> jrib: but flashplugin-nonfree *does* still work?
<jrib> LjL: yes
<LjL> jrib: and you get the same version as their .deb currently?
<jrib> LjL: don't know.  In hardy I think that's not the case.  Last time I checked, hardy only had flash 9
<LjL> jrib: paddy_eire says that .deb is in canonical's partner repos, in which case i'd say that should be the preferred way
<jrib> LjL: oh
<jrib> still not for 64bit though
<LjL> jrib: the !flash wiki doesn't even mention 8.10 right now
<LjL> client incoming
<NotADJ> Oh my!
<LjL> oh your
<NotADJ> Martinp23 is an op :O
<NotADJ> May I be unbanned from #ubuntu ?
<LjL> NotADJ, i'd like to know first why you behaved like that
<NotADJ> LjL: Can you pastebin the conversation?
<LjL> sure, moment
<NotADJ> Thank you.
<LjL> NotADJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/75985/
<NotADJ> LjL: Well, the "Can I haz ops" was a joke. Secondly, !_ops was an accident. I didn't know what it did. 
<Myrtti> ha      ha.
<NotADJ> But if you look, I was a positive contributor in the channel.
<LjL> NotADJ: ok, you need to keep something well in mind though, #ubuntu is a very busy channel where there's no space for jokes and anything that's not Ubuntu support. about 1500 people in there.
<NotADJ> Not a troll.
<NotADJ> Yes, I know.
<NotADJ> I actually typed it in the wrong channel :P
<ikonia> which channel where you trying to do it in ?
<Myrtti> if you don't know what a command means, check it first in /msg ubottu
<Myrtti> ikonia: that was #ubuntu
<ikonia> no, if he did it in the wrong channel, which was he trying to do it in 
<Myrtti> don't know what he wanted to try it in...
<ikonia> I'm asking.
<ikonia> NotADJ: which channel did you mean to type it in ?
<NotADJ> ikonia: One on a different IRC network. I have a multi network irssi session.
<ikonia> so you meant to type can you have ops and then !ops in a different network
<ikonia> just so I'm clera
<NotADJ> ikonia: Yes, actually.
<ikonia> clear
<ikonia> NotADJ: which channl on another network has the !ops command ?
<NotADJ> They have 10+ bots in the chan.
<ikonia> which one
<NotADJ> ikonia: It was on ClueNet.
<ikonia> which channel
<LjL> is that where you get a clue?
<ikonia> if your in a channel, should be a 5 second job to tell me which channel you meant to type it in
<NotADJ> ikonia: I am talking in more than one channel atm.
<ikonia> NotADJ: ok, which channel
<LjL> NotADJ: yes, which channel did you try to do that in
<NotADJ> ikonia: I PMed it to you.
<NotADJ> But it is of little importance.
<NotADJ> LjL: 
<ikonia> NotADJ: #johnbot - or something
<NotADJ> Yeah
<ikonia> NotADJ: then your not in that channel ?
<NotADJ> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> NotADJ: how can you mean to type something in a channel your not in 
<ikonia> or don't know the name of
<NotADJ> ikonia: I was in it at the time...
<ikonia> then why don't you know the name
<ikonia> 15:19 <NotADJ> I think it was #johnbot or something
<NotADJ> I haven't been on cluenet in a few days. I have a conflict w/ the admin?
<ikonia> shocking
<NotADJ> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> well your in a conflict with the owner of that channel, yet your making funny and triggering bots in his channel, so "shocking" you have a conflict
<NotADJ> ikonia: Um, the ownerof that channel isn't the admin of the network.
<ikonia> ok, even less shocking
<NotADJ> But the topic has strayed.
<ikonia> yes because I don't believe you
<ikonia> I wanted to find out more info
<NotADJ> I am friends with the owner of the channel.
<NotADJ> We were testing bots...
<NotADJ> May I be unbanned?
<NotADJ> ikonia: ^?
<ikonia> not my call, I didn't ban you
<NotADJ> Alright. LjL ^?
<LjL> NotADJ, alright i want you to do something, namely read carefully enough the factoids i'm about to give you (and the contained links), and ping us when you're done, and tell us if you think you can respect them
<NotADJ> LjL: I respected them until then :D
<NotADJ> But that was a misunderstanding.
<NotADJ> :P
<NotADJ> But yes, I eventually would Like to develop for ubuntu
<LjL> !etiquette > NotADJ    (NotADJ, see the private message from ubottu)
<NotADJ> LjL: Will do!
<NotADJ> LjL: Done
<NotADJ> BBL
<NotADJ> Back
<NotADJ> Stupid winbloze
<LjL> NotADJ, do you think you can follow those rules and guidelines?
<NotADJ> LjL: Yes, I have always.
<LjL> NotADJ: you can join
<NotADJ> LjL: Thank you.
<LjL> i'll @mark in pm
<ikonia> think I see a bot
<LjL> ikonia: don't ban just yet please
<ikonia> not doing, got him in pm trying to work out the trigger
<LjL> ikonia: /who phenny*
<ikonia> yup
<LjL> ikonia: work out the triggers from the http page linked.
<LjL> but i want to investigate the TON of other such bots i see in /who
<LjL> ok they mostly seem legitimate
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> I'm remove the phenny bot
<LjL> this one isn't, though
<LjL> yes
<ikonia> it quit when I banned it
<ikonia> someone was controlling it
<LjL> yes, clearly, but there's no one with that host
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> first thing I checked
<LjL> unless unless *shrug*
<ikonia> annoying
<ubottu> In ubottu, Craftsman said: runtu is working fluently...
<Myrtti> runtu :-D
<LjL> Myrtti: uRuntu! linuxen som är överallt runt på stan
<Tm_T> .
<ryanakca> Hmm... idbita is mumbling about god and the devil... supposedly it's a bot... any way to tell if it is? If it is, I suppose I should remove it?
<LjL> ryanakca: it is, period
<LjL> now changed realname
<LjL> to hide the fact it's a bot
<ikonia> gone
<ryanakca> LjL: ah, ok. Thanks ikonia :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: see how I did checked it? works all the time =)
<LjL> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> | idbita is a bot (a "Phenny Palmersbot, http://inamidst.com/phenny/"), banned from #ubuntu. has now changed realname, and joined other channels (##linux, ##slackware, #debian, #kubuntu)
<ikonia> banned from #kubuntu now
<LjL> some sort of Markov bot, or otherwise a "random sentences" bot
<ryanakca> Tm_T: ah :)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: if answer is something else than "no way" then it's not a human
<ryanakca> Tm_T: *nod*
<ikonia> I'll see if staff are available to check this, as it's a bit dubious
<Tm_T> LjL: what's that?
<LjL> Tm_T: a dirty trick
<Tm_T> for...
<ikonia> dragging the owner in 
<LjL> Tm_T: to find out if the bot owner is who i think he is
<ikonia> see if he's on the same ip address
<Tm_T> I see
<LjL> ikonia: you aren't missing a... beat are you ;)
<ikonia> nice
<bazhang> @bansearch thunar1
<ubottu> No matches found for thunar1!*@* in any channel
<bazhang> @bansearch thunar
<ubottu> No matches found for thunar!*@* in any channel
 * nalioth is on top of the bot hunt
<ikonia> danke
<ikonia> he's busted
<LjL> (the trick didn't work, he doesn't want to join)
<ikonia> doesn't matter nal has busted him
<bazhang> @bansearch woden1
<ubottu> Match: *!*@62.225.51.138 by Pici in #ubuntu on Oct 30 2008 18:27:02 (ID: 6296)
<bazhang> oho
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> seems to be trolling in #kubuntu
<LjL> nachox, FYI, we know that was a bot because it was patently such in #ubuntu earlier
<bazhang> asking repeatedly if removing ubuntu-desktop will remove all of gnome
<ikonia> eyes on him
<LjL> then they rejoined with a real name that made it less clear they were a bot
<LjL> and probably disabled the ".commands", i guess
<bazhang> and being told repeatedly no.
<nalioth> the owner has 'fessed up in another channel
<nachox> LjL, does #ubuntu hae a channel log like ##slackware where we can check that?
<nalioth> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> !1984
<nalioth> nachox: are you here about the markov bot?
<LjL> nachox: yes, see above
<LjL> nalioth: i invited
<LjL> i didn't like that being argued about in ##slackware
<LjL> not my channel, but still
<ikonia> wise
<nalioth> nachox: i have found the bot's owner and requested the bot be removed from the network.
<nachox> nalioth, thank you
<ikonia> yet he denies it's anything to do with him
<nalioth> nachox: if' it's still in ##slackware after a few minutes, please let me know
<nalioth> ikonia: i know better.
<ikonia> I know
<ikonia> we all do 
<ikonia> insulting to lie about it
<LjL> nalioth, if the bot owner is who we were thinking, i'd recommend that you consider the fact that he's strongly denied it, and appealed to his freedom of speech rights etc etc
<ikonia> claimed he was going to report me
<ikonia> etc
<nalioth> LjL: he's confessed in one of the channels
<ikonia> then he's a lair
<ikonia> and still running it in others
<nalioth> ikonia: i'm in all the channels with the bot
<ikonia> yup, just seen you join #slack
<nachox> around what time was the bot active in #ubuntu?
<LjL> nachox: checking, moment
<nalioth> nachox: from 4 minutes into the previous hour
<LjL> nachox: joined 15:50
<nachox> damn, how many channels does ubuntu actually need? :P
<LjL> nachox: we have a few
<LjL> nachox: you can see that the main one already gets about 1500 people. it's tight.
<nalioth> nachox: just short of 52 bazillion  :D
<ikonia> @mark remote #ubuntu owner of a phenny bot - lies about owning it
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nalioth> ok, peer caught up with idbita, not sure of the owner actually /quit it or not
<Myrtti> Ubuntu Finland has three ;-)
<nalioth> but it's gone for the moment
<nalioth> Myrtti: three what?
<Myrtti> channels
<Myrtti> that I know of
<LjL> i've done another @mark in private
<nachox> idbita appears to have been active in the channel yes, but those interactions appear human made, except for the last one
<Myrtti> oh, Tm_T might know if we have #kubuntu-fi as well
<LjL> nachox, it's a Markov chains based bot, quite clearly
<LjL> not the first bot that tries to sound human-like, by any means
<LjL> and quite certainly not the last
<LjL> nachox: do a /who phenny*
<LjL> nachox: the realnames you can see are the realname that idbita used before being banned from #ubuntu
<LjL> (note, those are legitimate though)
<nachox> i'm ready to admit that he didnt make much sense though :)
<LjL> nachox: look at the test we made in #kubuntu (yes, it bothered us there too)
<LjL> [17:32:03] <Tm_T> idbita: hi, wanna hug?
<LjL> [17:32:15] <idbita> For example simplymepis 70 is based on linex but since they draw additional packages and distributes such software.
<nachox> hehe
<bazhang> haha
<nachox> i guess he did want a hug
<bazhang> a ban-hug
<nachox> anyway, thanks guys
<LjL> welcome
<LjL> oh cool, it didn't need asking
<bazhang> @bansearch justizin
<ubottu> No matches found for justizin!n=justizin@c-24-7-61-131.hsd1.ca.comcast.net in any channel
<LjL> ikonia: manzur is still mixing up #ubuntu and #ubuntu-es...
<LjL> joined both, and asked a question in english in -es
<ikonia> silly thing
<LjL> switched to spanish now, i guess he realized
<ikonia> not sure what to do with justizin
<bazhang> he quit
<ikonia> ahh good, that makes it a bit easier
 * LjL was waiting for it...
<bazhang> after the perennial get the last word in of course
<manzur> hello, in there can you take off my ban from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ikonia> og course, 
<manzur> please?
<bazhang> manzur, why were you removed from there?
<stdin> bazhang: ident ban
<manzur> bazhang: si
<ikonia> manzur: you where asked to change it earlier I believe
<bazhang> manzur, you cant have the name jesus as ident
<LjL> ikonia, that "John Doe" realname reminds me of something. let me investigate.
<ikonia> LjL: me also, I'm looking too
<manzur> ikonia: but now i am manzur
<ikonia> manzur: no - your still jesus
<bazhang> * manzur (n=jesus@190.143.12.195) has joined #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> manzur, it's your ident
<ikonia> 17:24 -!- manzur [n=jesus@190.143.12.195] has joined #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> no you're not
<manzur> LjL: how can i change it?
<manzur> LjL: explain it to me please!
<LjL> manzur: depends what IRC client you're using
<manzur> pidggin
<LjL> manzur: i'm not very familiar with it, let me look
<ikonia> manzur: what do you log into your machine as ?
<ikonia> manzur: as in what is your ubuntu login username
<manzur> ikonia: jesus
<ikonia> manzur: there we go
<ikonia> it's normally taken from your ubuntu login name
<bazhang> manzur, what irc client
<manzur> ikonia: but i was crazy yesterday trying to find a way to change
<ikonia> pidgen
<manzur> it
<manzur> i almost broke my system
<bazhang> manzur, change in pidgin prefs
<manzur> bazhang: and then?
<LjL> manzur: it's in Accounts / Manage account / Advanced / Username
<LjL> no sorry not Manage account
<bazhang> manzur, and then try to join
<LjL> Accounts / your freenode account / Edit account
<manzur> but where i dont see anything, called "jesus"
<LjL> manzur: yes, it's empty by default
<manzur> can i change my login name?
<LjL> if it's empty, your ubuntu username is used
<LjL> but if you put something in it, it will be used instead
<LjL> you could put manzur
<manzur> LjL: but how can i change my login name?
<LjL> manzur: that's not easy
<manzur> LjL: please tell me
<manzur> LjL: but you know how?
<manzur> !
<LjL> manzur: it involves moving your home directory to a new place. i don't recommend doing it
<Myrtti> it's not easy, it's easier to enter a username  in pidgin.
<LjL> manzur: yes, i do, you need to move your home, and edit /etc/passwd accordingly, but if you really want to do it (and i don't recommend it!), ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-es
<manzur> ok
<manzur> LjL: there you go
<manzur> and now?
<manzur> i typed manzur
<LjL> manzur: now disconnect from irc and reconnect, if you have changed it
<manzur> ok
<manzur> i'll be back
<LjL> now tell me something. is it a better idea to keep a very common spanish first name banned from our channels, and then teach people how to change their idents (something which, honestly, i'd rather they'd not know), or...?
<ikonia> is jesus a common spanish name (I actually don't mind someone being called jesus in the ident)
<LjL> ikonia: absolutely
<ikonia> same as someone called mohammed
<manzur> and now?
<LjL> manzur: you didn't change it properly i'm afraid
<manzur> whre do i have to type it?
<manzur> Local Alias?
<LjL> no, i really though it's Username
<manzur> User name
<manzur> ?
<LjL> but in Advanced, not in Basic
<LjL> let me check again...
<manzur> and real name?
<manzur> and SSL
<manzur> ?
<LjL> real name can be what you want
<LjL> doesn't matter, leave them as the defaults
<manzur> what is SSL?
<LjL> it's not relevant
<manzur> i changed it, but what is SSL for?
<manzur> please tell me
<manzur> can you?
<LjL> manzur: this isn't a support channel. anyway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSL
<manzur> ok now i have to re login wait
<manzur> and now?
<LjL> you've made it
<manzur> so now i can login #ubuntu-offtopic?
<LjL> yes
<manzur> ok thannks and bye, God bless you all!
<Myrtti> happy ircing
<manzur> Myrtti: (Y)
<LjL> how much wasted time was this?
<LjL> *shrug*
 * Myrtti waits for the FLASH 64-BIT IS HERE at -ot
<ikonia> was he the guy who did that ?
<Myrtti> I think so
<Myrtti> @bansearch manzur
<ikonia> yes he was
<ikonia> another one who lies about it 
<ikonia> well that was worth it, said hi and left
<LjL> yeah
<Myrtti> yet another happy customer
<LjL> the only thing that comforts me is that it's time i'd have wasted in any case
<LjL> like most of my time
<ikonia> I'm ripping my family guy dvd's for the myth server
<ikonia> tediously killing time
<Myrtti> I'm procrastinating
<Myrtti> just cooked, pasta with shrooms, sausage and garlic with pesto
<ikonia> I made peppermint cookies :)
<Myrtti> beverage of choice: non-alcoholic glögi
<ikonia> I'm also marinading tuna steak in a tequilla sauce
<Myrtti> chinchin
<LjL> Myrtti: sounds yummy - as well as a sentence to not see anyone (at least at less than a meter distance) for the next day
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've got some of that finish drink that jussi left me that tastes like anasead
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've been using that to cook
<Myrtti> hmmm? salmiakkikossu?
<LjL> don't start with line noise now
<Myrtti> tervasnapsi?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> salmiakkikossu?
<Myrtti> salmiakkikossu snork
<ikonia> nice
<Myrtti> *REPS*
<Myrtti> what have you been cooking with that :-DDDD
<ikonia> made a beef dish
<ikonia> woked quite well
<Myrtti> I can imagine, they actually do use salmiakki to marinade beef and pork
<ikonia> there you go
<bazhang> wokked
<ikonia> I am the chef
<ikonia> bazhang: grrrr worked
<Myrtti> ikonia: yes you are :-D
<bazhang> wokked works too (eg use a wok) :)
<Myrtti> ikonia: I prefer my salmiakki in ice cream though :-D
<LjL> ikonia: you know you've got too much finnish in your head when you start randomly doubling consonants...
<ikonia> LjL: concur
<ikonia> Myrtti: I've got another drink that jussi01 left me for icecream
<Myrtti> lakkalikööri
<ikonia> I think thats it
<ikonia> I'd have to check the label
<Myrtti> cloudberry liqueur
<Myrtti> so now half the channel has been corrupted with Finnish booze
<ikonia> missed HardPhuck in #ubuntu
<ikonia> Myrtti thats it !
<ikonia> cloudberry
<Myrtti> though ompaul gave his cloudberry liqueur to mjg59 :-<
<ikonia> it's nice
<Myrtti> I don't know if Jono has already drank his
<ikonia> I'm working on a way to try to cool it a little to make it a little more syrpy and not melt the icecream
<Myrtti> I also haven't checked what PriceChild thought of his salmiakkikossu
<ikonia> I like it
<ikonia> good to drink as a shot
<ikonia> I may get some more sent over
<Myrtti> ah, yes.
<Myrtti> I think I gave Nafallo and Ng a bottle each of salmiakkikossu
<Myrtti> and Mez cloudberry liqueur
<LjL> when did you all meet
<Myrtti> mid-June, LUGradio Live
<Myrtti> er
<Myrtti> July
<LjL> ah
<LjL> uhuhm
<LjL> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<LjL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<LjL> !-clone
<ubottu> clone has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-01-22 21:25:00 - last edited by Hobbsee on 2007-10-02 02:26:15
<ikonia> I saw jussi01 a few weeks ago, thats t
<LjL> !no clone is <reply> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> !no cloning is <alias> clone
<LjL> little mistake
<Myrtti> oh, yeah.
<Myrtti> LjL: I work from home, remember?
<LjL> Myrtti: actually, no i don't
<Myrtti> pwah
<Myrtti> anyway, I can cook as garlicy food as I want
<LjL> Myrtti: me too
<LjL> i don't work to begin with
<bazhang> vall in #k
<ikonia> LjL: thats the dream
<ikonia> too late I'd done it
<ikonia> sorry
<bazhang> heh
<LjL> :P
<bazhang> only on certain requests
<Myrtti> [20:00] < blackpearl> ay^ : can you tell why .deb files do not ask for PATH where  it need to be installed just like in Windows ??
 * Myrtti facepalms
<ikonia> it's a fair question for someone coming across from windows
<LjL> nice question
<Myrtti> ikonia: sure
<LjL> yes, and kinda difficult to answer too
<ikonia> yes, it's one of the explination that seems negative 
<Myrtti> I had to bite my tongue not to say "because this isn't windows"
<Myrtti> I'm an AWFUL person.
<ikonia> nonsense
<LjL> i hope mine's better then
<ikonia> LjL: it's really hard to justify "linux puts it where it wants, not where you want" without sounding negative
<LjL> ikonia: also considering that i, myself, hate that ;)
<ikonia> LjL: but you can re-package if you want
<ikonia> it's different for new users
<LjL> ikonia: oh for that matter i can just use "mv", but that doesn't make it sound...
<LjL> ikonia: i just don't like the posix hyerarchy myself
<ikonia> pros and cons
<LjL> ikonia: both sorting concepts make sense. but in posix, the *names* themselves are awful to begin with
<LjL> usr? etc? plz? omg?
<LjL> wtf?
<ikonia> ;)
<Myrtti> hey, don't waste characters.
<Myrtti> every time you use a character in vain, god kills a SCO coder.
<Myrtti> or a puppy
<LjL> bah, ftl imo
 * LjL just wants the AmigaOS naming scheme period
<Myrtti> I suck in packaging.
 * LjL checkinstalls a better version of Myrtti
<Myrtti> thanks
<Myrtti> I just installed amora-server with checkinstall.
<LjL> i don't really know what that is, but installing something that ends with "-server" with checkinstall sounds doom-like
<ikonia> ha ha
<Myrtti> LjL: >__<
<Myrtti> You got a cellphone with bluetooth and still need to manually control slides when making a presentation?
<Myrtti> Don't worry anymore, Amora (A mobile remote assistant) implements control of mouse and most of keyboard shortcuts (ESC, ENTER, SPACE, arrow keys, etc) making easy this task. Not only that, but you can take screenshots of the active window in your current graphic session (i.e. see thumbnails of PC windows in your cellphone screen). 
<Myrtti> Currently, the client is implemented in Python for S60 (Nokia cellphones) and the server is written in C programming language using Xlib and XTest to send events for X session and POSIX socket API for I/O.
<Myrtti> *pllllllöör*
<LjL> oh right, i should have known it was something S60
<LjL> Myrtti: now i'll laugh at you
<LjL> !info amora-server jaunty | Myrtti
<ubottu> amora-server (source: amora-server): use a bluetooth enabled mobile phone as desktop remote control. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Myrtti> excellent
<Myrtti> so in April I don't have to package it anymore
<LjL> Myrtti: not even now most likely... chances are the jaunty source package would work
 * LjL tries, although /me is on hardy
<Myrtti> pft.
<Myrtti> I refuse to be laughed at.
<LjL> not something you can control immafraid
<Myrtti> wrong
<LjL> Myrtti: echo "deb-src http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get build-dep amora-server ; sudo apt-get --build source amora-server ; sudo dpkg -i amora-server*.deb
<Myrtti> shutup
<bazhang> someone want to ban forward thomas_ in #k
<LjL> Myrtti: http://ljl.byethost14.com/amora-server_1.1-1_i386.deb
<LjL> although that's compiled for hardy so might not work in intrepid
<LjL> ;P
<Myrtti> LjL: and I've already got the checkinstalled version, thxvrymch
<LjL> Myrtti: ok, see you again after you've finished unbreaking your system then :P
 * Myrtti considers pouring two deciliters of fresh pesto on LjLs hair
<LjL> Myrtti: no thanks, i'm more into traditional hairdressing methods
<Myrtti> anyway, if anyone wants the AMD64 deb for amora-server on intrepid...
<LjL> ... they compile it from the jaunty source.
<Myrtti> as I did just now
<Myrtti> shut up
<Myrtti> you're ruining my evening.
<LjL> Myrtti: here, have some mushrooms.
<genii> Good aftrnoon, evening, or morning
<genii> And moin to Myrtti :)
<Myrtti> moin genii
<genii> LjL: Weirdness with bot in #ubuntu ?
<LjL> genii: not really weird, i just used it badly
<genii> Ah, OK
<LjL> #ubuntu [20:00:04] <__mikem> LjL: PM, kind of important
<LjL> you might imagine what it's about
<LjL> of course he has to ask in #ubuntu
<LjL> [20:00:47] <LjL> __mikem: and you couldn't tell me in -ot?
<LjL> [20:01:04] <__mikem> LjL: i didn't know you were there
<LjL> what the hell is he talking about, of course i'm there
<genii> Weird
<genii> LjL: The guy asks then doesn't bother to show up
<LjL> genii: perhaps it wasn't an ubuntu channel *shrug*
<genii> Ah, maybe
<genii> I suppose he'd need #freenode then or so
<LjL> he's in there
<genii> Bah. Logging in as root talk again in #u
<Mez> mmm... python
<ikonia> doing anything fun with it ?
<Mez> writing a site in django :)
<ikonia> oh
<ikonia> bazhang: you awake ?
<Myrtti> oh shoot.
<Myrtti> it's sunday ten o'clock again
 * genii sips
<ikonia> genii: your coffee intake is excessive
<Myrtti> even I don't drink as much :-P
<genii> ikonia: Yes, I agree
<Myrtti> in fact, I didn't have any yesterday, or today, or on Friday
<ikonia> genii: I'm only teasing
<genii> I've been up for 2 hours nd had 5 coffees already in fact
<Myrtti> pink emacs in console ^___^
<Myrtti> mwahaha
<genii> Myrtti: I thought the Finns were big on coffee, actually
<Myrtti> genii: I'm not
<Flannel> ikonia, LjL: he was banned from -ot by chanserv, and bansearch didn't show any other bans
<Myrtti> I only learned it five years ago
<Flannel> manzur, that is.
<ikonia> Flannel: who ?
<Flannel> ikonia: manzur, the jesus guy.
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> I banned him in #ubuntu a few days ago, he was telling a few fibs about what he was doing
<ikonia> I think that was one of the bans you removed (rightly) in your clean up
 * Myrtti whinces a bit
<Flannel> ikonia: er, I should've only removed bans I put in.
<ikonia> nah, I put a comment in saying "if he comes back in a few days and is a bit more up front remove the ban"
<ikonia> so I assumed you'd removed it because I put a comment in 
<Flannel> Oh
<Flannel> wait
<Flannel> This was the 64bit flash guy too
<ikonia> thats him
<Flannel> Yeah, I talked to him about #u vs -ot and stuff.  Yep.  The chanserv -ot thing was a separate thing
<ikonia> yup, I thought you had done
<elkbuntu> hrm... alot of activity here today
<ikonia> really
<ikonia> seems quiet to me
<Flannel> ikonia: jesus is a rather (normal) common name.
<ikonia> yup
<Myrtti> since when has installing audacious required restarting hald?
<Myrtti> like, errrr, LOLWHUT?!
<Myrtti> load average: 9.10, 9.49, 4.74
<Myrtti> yum
<ikonia> rather busy
<LjL> looks like my box when running amarok
<Tm_T> shame my box only hits ~0.05 while running Amarok
<LjL> my amarok definitely has a problem but i never could pinpoint it (or bothered enough)
<Tm_T> LjL: hmm, install needed -dbg packages and run it from console etc (:)
<Tm_T> also valgrind!
 * Myrtti giggles
<Tm_T> that would kill your system for good =)
<jussi01> Morning all
<Myrtti> moin jussi01 
<Tm_T> hi jussi01 
<ikonia> attack
<Tm_T> was IRSeekBot allowed to our channels?
<ikonia> ughhh this again
<ikonia> I thought it wasn't 
<Tm_T> same here, though...
<ikonia> but then I thought it was turned a blind eye to because it was scraping the logs
<LjL> it is allowed
<Myrtti> I just love the fact I have to read and mark acknowledment of our companys Windows security policy
<Tm_T> thanks
<Myrtti> :-D
<LjL> what i don't understand is why the floodbots seem to have forgot about the "mass join" attack trigger lately
<ikonia> there we go
<Flannel> We are allowing IRSeek now?
<Myrtti> haven't we always?
<Tm_T> Myrtti: lovely, isn't it
<Flannel> I don't remember.
<Myrtti> Tm_T: it is :-D
<Tm_T> Myrtti: not always
<Myrtti> makes me chuckle
<Tm_T> heh
<ikonia> thought it was just the fact that it scraped made the logs made banning it pointless
<Flannel> Eh, I feel dirty now.
<LjL> ah right perhaps we made it scrape the logs lately...
<genii> Since on Quassel going /away now. See you all later
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, OpenBSDRulzs said: !kde is better?
<Tm_T> it is!
 * Tm_T hides
<Myrtti> XFCE!
<Tm_T> (:)
<Tm_T> WindowMaker !!
<ikonia> 21:53 -!- Shity_TL [n=shifty@ip72-199-174-132.sd.sd.cox.net] has joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> his ident is shifty, but his nick is shity
<PriceChild> Eyes on NoIdeaMan.
<ikonia> he's been watched all day
<PriceChild> Sorry didn't see anything in lastlog.
<ikonia> he's been in / out a few times
<PriceChild> but that would be because i wasn't connected, doh
<ikonia> duh.
<PriceChild> anyway, off to work, have a nice evening.
<ikonia> night shift
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> have fun PriceChild 
<ikonia> can I ring for support ?
<Myrtti> yay, I managed to file hours in for this week on time
<Myrtti> 2008-11-23 23:59:44
<Myrtti> WOOOO
<Myrtti> PARTEE
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Myrtti said: !unforget lovetoo
<Myrtti> shutup
 * Myrtti kicks ubottu 
 * Myrtti sods off
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-16
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (sinsun_  channel promotion)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Toto23)
<ubottu> sebsebseb called the ops in #ubuntu (Toto23 trolling again)
<losha> Hello ops. Can something be done about user Toto23? He is (still) sending unsolicited PMs to #ubuntu members containing soft-core porn links
<losha> Ah, apparently Toto23 has been k-lined. Thank you...
<gord> losha: hi, if you have nothing else to talk about we ask you to leave as per the topic :)
<losha> gord: of course. Bye...
<Tm_T> hi kids
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (DiKKy_)
<ubottu> gartral called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> hrm... didn't we have silenceisdefeat proxied to -proxy-users from everywhere?
<elky> heh, that worked surprisingly well
<elky> topyli, i must be ill. i'm enjoying this way too much
 * elky bops MenZa over the head
 * MenZa wobbles.
<elky> hi sinsun, is there something we can help you with?
<tsimpson> what happened to the ban list in #k?
<ardchoille> Can someone do something about meff? He/she keeps changing nicks back and forth, some of us have sent him msgs to either register or stop chaning nicks but he/she seems to not be responding
<Flannel> meh, I'm slacking.  Should've seen that
<MenZa> tsimpson: Someone nuked it accidentally :P
 * MenZa pokes sinsun awake
<MenZa> Anything we can do for you today?
<Tm_T> tsimpson: me happened
<tsimpson> Tm_T: I had a slight shock when I types '/mode #kubuntu b' and there were only 7
<tsimpson> I've put back the proxy forwards and re-banned fujisan
<tsimpson> those are the only ones I care about anyway :)
<MenZa> Someone should *accidentally* nuke #ubuntu.
<Flannel> MenZa: That'd spam out half the users
<MenZa> Speaking of bans, could anyone grab my list of bans from the bt so I can sort them out?
<MenZa> (in -ot)
<ikonia> elky: I forwarded sinsun here
<MenZa> Ah.
<ikonia> sinsun: are you awake ?
<MenZa> !intrude is <reply> Please bear in mind that users can often be confused if several people attempt to troubleshoot the same issue similtaneously. If you have suggestions, you can always pass them to person currently helping out.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, MenZa said: !intrude is <reply> Please bear in mind that users can often be confused if several people attempt to troubleshoot the same issue similtaneously. If you have suggestions, you can always pass them to person currently helping out.
<MenZa> 'FedoRules' in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> tsimpson: nice addition (:
<tsimpson> thanks
<Tm_T> shame it doesn't yet use kwallet
<Tm_T> nor others
<tsimpson> it still says it's for "testing", not that people actually read package descriptions past the first few lines
<tsimpson> but I've been asked how to get webkit enabled in konqueror a few times recently
<tsimpson> someone must have blogged about it or something
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> and it will be in much better condition in 4.4
<ardchoille> Someone needs to keep an eye on mikey2 in #ubuntu please
<tsimpson> ever thought about calling ops? guess not...
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (mikey2 abusing)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ikonia> bazhang: he was warned yesterday
<bazhang> ikonia, so I saw from the kick message
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * elky raises an eyebrow at smwn
<ikonia> elky: his language is a a delight in ##windows
<ikonia> 12:33 < smwn> <ikonia> Fuck up cunt.
<elky> charming
<ikonia> enchanting conversation, I'm sure
<wgrant> Awesome.
<elky> awesome with awesome sauce.
<elky> he's going to get bored of waiting for me to respond soon...
<bazhang> he's trolling everywhere
<elky> where's the conductor then?
<bazhang> hehe
<elky> ljl's right... services are awol
<tsimpson> were
<bazhang> back now
<elky> phew
<tsimpson> and gone again
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> did I miss something
<bazhang> back once again
<ikonia> who ?
<bazhang> ikonia, chanserv has been in and out
<tsimpson> services are apparently crashing
<ikonia> ooh
<tsimpson> you may want to have a couple of people op up now
<tsimpson> just in case services go again
<ikonia> I've just done in #ubuntu and #kubuntu
<tsimpson> someone should on -ot (god help them though(
<bazhang> good idea tsimpson
<tsimpson> *)
<ikonia> I can do it but I'd rather someone else did so I'm not opp'ed everywhere
<tsimpson> I can't, thankfully :)
<bazhang> heh me neither :)
<ikonia> I'll do it then
 * tsimpson hands ikonia the paintbrush and a template called "target"
<ikonia> well, I guess I could op you in there so it's not just me
<ikonia> and de-op myself
<tsimpson> but then I'd bazhang and de-op myself :)
<tsimpson> add "op" after "I'd"
<ikonia> tsimpson: ahh you're active in #k I can deop in there then
<tsimpson> if you want, but it's best to have at least 2 op-ed imo
<ikonia> ok then
<ikonia> you talked me into it
<tsimpson> just in case one is away, more chance of someone being there
 * tsimpson thinks the FloodBots should have an "opme" command
<bazhang> sinsun, hi
<sinsun> hi
<bazhang> how may we help you
<sinsun> Mr. Zhang, I am quite ok now, thank you.
<bazhang> sinsun, my question was more along the lines of why did you join this channel
<tsimpson> probably the forward from #u
<bazhang> ah right
 * tsimpson pokes ikonia
<bazhang> bots iirc
<ikonia> you poked
<ikonia> ahhh yes
<ikonia> sinsun: hello
<sinsun> oh, just curious. I'll leave. :)
<sinsun> I am leaving
<ikonia> it was a forwad I put on
<tsimpson> hmm
<bazhang> so he was the botmaster
<ikonia> I've just messaged him to rejoin
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> sinsun: hi, thanks for rejoining
<sinsun> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> sinsun: I forwarded you to this channel and banned you from #ubuntu because of your persistant advertising of your translation channel/services
<ikonia> sinsun: do you know what I'm talking about ?
<sinsun> I'm sorry, how long is my guilty?
<ikonia> until I have confidence you will stop
<ikonia> 1.) I asked you to stop yesterday - you did not
<ikonia> 2.) I kicked you and asked you to stop
<sinsun> I'm stop now.
<ikonia> 3.) flannel kicked you and asked you to stop
<ikonia> on all 3 occasions you said you "will stop" - yet you did not
<ikonia> how do I know you will stop ?
<sinsun> sorry, I use Quassel. So, I don't really on-line.
<ikonia> you knew that you where asked to stop and on all 3 occasions said "sorry - I will stop" - yet did not
<sinsun> I will stop Quassel. And no promotion again.
<ikonia> so you DID understand
<ikonia> quassel has nothing to do with this
<ikonia> what you type is the problem
<sinsun> quassel"d" can hang on-line without my consions
<sinsun> s/sion/cions
<tsimpson> but you replied and said you would stop, then continued
<tsimpson> so you were connected and understood
<sinsun> Ok, I'm soory to promot my classrom. Sorry, and I will stop.
<ikonia> you've said that 3 times, how can you be believed
<sinsun> so....can I leave now?
<ikonia> sure
<sinsun> ikonia: thank you. quassel"d" is not good idea. :)
<ikonia> quassel has nothing to do with it
<ikonia> you where at thekeyboard and responded
<ikonia> sorry "you where at the keyboard and responded"
<sinsun> I'm sorry again
<ikonia> no problem
<sinsun> :)
<ikonia> sinsun: so if I remove the ban on #ubuntu you promise you will NOT promote your channel or translations services again
<ikonia> just to be %100 clear
<ikonia> ughh
<bazhang> heh
<tsimpson> that's a new one, "I didn't stop spamming because I use quassel"
<bazhang> I would not trust him
<elky> we'll see soon enough
<ikonia> I'll remove the ban - just be aware of his histeory
<ikonia> history
<bazhang> sorry native bias
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu sinsun promoting his channel and translation services, now on a final warning after ban forward to -ops
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> he is some kind of gentoo-guy?
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just spams channels
<Tm_T> ok, makes it simpler I guess
<ikonia> was ubuntu and gentoo - got banned from #ubuntu so just gentoo
<ikonia> how's services looking ?
<ikonia> safe to deop ?
<Tm_T> no idea
<tsimpson> I haven't seen christel say she's stopped messing with services yet
<ikonia> ok
<tsimpson> I think it's probably safe to de-op, no service issues for a while now
 * elky looks at the -irc list.
<elky> oh look, an email.
<Tm_T> wasn't me!
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> wasn't anyone in particular. it's been happening a bit lately though
 * tsimpson starts to get a little nervous
<elky> it isn't anyone in particular. i tend to warn people privately normally, but i dont have the energy at the moment to chase people
<Pici> I think its a good reminder for everyone.
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> including op on op interaction
<tsimpson> why does chanserv die the day I need it most
<elky> because the world haets you.
<tsimpson> I have "udsbotu" changing topics in the -uds-* channels via /msg ChanServ TOPIC ....
<tsimpson> I may need to just op it and change back to plain /topic messages
<ikonia> I can't deop
<tsimpson> services are about to die again
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> good job we didn't then
<tsimpson> now I just need to frantically recode a plugin
<tsimpson> while it's in use
<bazhang> de-opping now as going to be away (in #ubuntu )
<ikonia> are services ok again ?
<bazhang> cristel said the suspect module was being checked and should be aok except for perhaps freenode staff
<bazhang> err a-ok
<ikonia> deoping it is then
<Pici> woo, tsimpson got his name on the special thanks screen
<ikonia> where ?
<Pici> UDS
<ikonia> ooh
<tsimpson> I did?
<Pici> You did.
<ikonia> Pici: are you there?
<tsimpson> nice :)
<Pici> ikonia: I am indeed.
<ikonia> wow, 2 years on the run
<Pici> ikonia: jussi is supposed to be here too, but he had plane issues.
<ikonia> I knew jussi01 was going, what happened with his plane ?
<Pici> I'm not sure, he got stuck in La Gaurdia
<ikonia> ooh wow
<Tm_T> ikonia: Pilots are on strike in Finnair (the finnish airlines)
<ikonia> oh no
<Tm_T> so he had to find another flight
<Tm_T> so schedule++
<topyli> finnair also announced that the strike is a "force majeure" that the company has nothing to do with, so travellers are not eligible to any damages
<tsimpson> how is a strike nothing to do with the company?
<Tm_T> no idea, it's only in this particular company
<tsimpson> that's like saying "We lost your bags, it was fate so you can't get any compensation"
<Pici> tsimpson: looks like theres something iffy about the times and channel topics
<tsimpson> yeah, but it's really not my fault this time :)
<tsimpson> I'll get my hammer out
<Pici> tsimpson: Anything we can do about it?
<Pici> Dallas is CST, not EST
<tsimpson> Pici: the source data I'm working from says its times are UTC, but they are UTC+1 in reality
<Pici> tsimpson: oo
<Pici> tsimpson: topics looks better, thanks :)
<tsimpson> hackerdy-hack
<tsimpson> lots of nicks connecting from 63.133.153.66
<Tm_T> it's an attack, block'em'all!
 * Tm_T hides
<tsimpson> well, FloodBot1 says there are 10 connections from that IP
<tsimpson> now 11
<tsimpson> <FloodBot1> -WARNING: marjo, yzhao, shang, ara, jbebel, ericm, imlad, mdeslaur, awe, bfiller, hughhalf are all connected from 63.133.153.66
<Tm_T> tsimpson: see dhol bach
<tsimpson> oh, /me was blind
<tsimpson> shouldn't they have a nat host?
<Pici> tsimpson: I'm working on it
<tsimpson> hokey cokey
<Amaranth> So... can we open #ubuntu+1 now?
<tsimpson> jussi did say when uds starts, and it has started
<Pici> Indeed it has.
<Pici> Opened
<tsimpson> incoming
<Pici> from?
<tsimpson> yamokidzu-it in #k
<tsimpson> if he decides to stop moaning in -meeting first
<tsimpson> (randomly highlighting nicks when no one replies)
<Pici> Yeah, I read the backscroll.
<tsimpson> asking me if I've seen the simpsons cartoon in /msg now :p
<Pici> jussi finally got here, but hes having computer problems.
<mobi-sheep> Hello U_Ops, I'm curious if prolonged alias renaming do apply since I repeatedly see "meff" in the #ubuntu chatroom.
<Tm_T> hmmm, what you mean?
<tsimpson> ahh, you mean the constant "meff is now known as GuestXXXXXX" stuff
<tsimpson> someone should probably do something about that...
<tsimpson> someone should forward *!n=meff@sip1.spherevision.org to ##fix_your_connection
<nalioth> fixed
<nalioth> er
<tsimpson> now he needs a remove
 * nalioth hates that services can override a +q
<tsimpson> I guess it wouldn't help if someone stole your nick and joined a +m channel
<ubottu> leaf-sheep called the ops in #ubuntu (matimiecio (advertising))
<JediMaster> hey guys, can someone kick samon on #ubuntu please?
<JediMaster> he's already been told the !fr channel, and he's flooding rubbish (not French)
<JediMaster> and has been blocked twice already by the bot for flooding
<JediMaster> thanks in advance =)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-17
<h00k> We're having some people not responding to !stop in #ubuntu-offtopic regarding porn
<h00k> the activity does appear to have stopped.
<ardchoille> Need some attention in #ubuntu - with the UbuntuSucks nick
<ardchoille> I'm guessing danamania didn't take the hint the first time he was kicked
<ubottu> lstarnes called the ops in #ubuntu (EjwgWcjO copybot)
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (ixMBU4ugD bot)
<ubottu> ixMBU4ugD called the ops in #ubuntu (ixMBU4ugD bot)
<ubottu> kosmic called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> fY9ScFM called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> dutchbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu (fY9ScFM copybot)
<ubottu> fY9ScFM called the ops in #ubuntu (fY9ScFM copybot)
<ubottu> dutchbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu (orMXwg copybot)
<ubottu> orMXwg called the ops in #ubuntu (orMXwg copybot)
<ardchoille> There are several bots annoying the users in #ubuntu. Some of these bots seem to have the same IP address: 41.96.43.208
<ardchoille> looks like we should keep an eye on yacyac too: 61.17.75.145
<ubottu> dutchbuntu called the ops in #ubuntu (pkKUCup1P copyboy)
<ardchoille> and n=uKDiSoCx@72.51.97.79. they seem to have the same format for nicks
<ubottu> pkKUCup1P called the ops in #ubuntu (pkKUCup1P copyboy)
<ardchoille> yep, I was right. I'm watching the joins
<MenZa> #ubuntu is running amuck
<MenZa> (w 14
<ubottu> Lint called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ardchoille> this one too: n=dwqkdjkw@69.10.60.237
<^wanhuubb-it> hello
<MenZa> Hi, ^wanhuubb-it.
<ardchoille> also (n=qQXgEpw@200.50.87.105)
<^wanhuubb-it> I can't access to #kubuntu!
<MenZa> Can we help you today?
<MenZa> Are you banned?
<^wanhuubb-it> don't know
<MenZa> Hold on.
<^wanhuubb-it> simply could't speak yesterday
<^wanhuubb-it> I wasn't banned
<MenZa> Youa re banned.
<MenZa> It's tsimpson's ban, and he doesn't appear to be around, currently.
 * MenZa prods tsimpson 
<^wanhuubb-it> I need help for kubuntu what can I do?
<MenZa> Wait for your ban to be resolved, or you can try the forums.
<^wanhuubb-it> ok thanks
<ardchoille> looks like another bot, keep an eye on it: (n=I5HHInb@69.73.233.141)
<MenZa> Check back later; tsimpson should be around then.
<MenZa> ardchoille: All the bot issues is being handled by Freenode staff, I trust.
<ardchoille> MenZa: Ah, ok. I'll return and update you all if I see anything further.
<MenZa> Excellent.
<^wanhuubb-it> he bans with no reason
<MenZa> Knowing tsimpson, that's not true. Please leave for now and return later.
<ardchoille> evidently the freenode staff isn't handling the bots, there are more now
<ardchoille> we need to watch DYNllKUz4 (n=mqqk0bxb@69.73.233.141
<ardchoille> I guess not, it was K-lined
<^wanhuubb-it> excuse me, do you know some #kubuntu-relatet alternate channel?
<^wanhuubb-it> I mean help channel
<tsimpson> ^wanhuubb-it: you didn't know you were banned?
<tsimpson> so you spamming -meeting and /msg'ing me about the simpsons cartoon was about what?
<^wanhuubb-it> you said since yesterday evening
<^wanhuubb-it> mute = ban?
<tsimpson> first I muted you after you started randomly highlighting people, it _was_ temporary, which I told you
<tsimpson> then you started spamming -meeting about be being a bully and banning with no reason
<tsimpson> then /msg'ing me with "Nov 16 18:04:49 <yamokidzu-it>  don't ever seen the simpsons cartoon? don't believe that"
<tsimpson> I even asked you to join here if you wanted to discuss it
<tsimpson> several times
<^wanhuubb-it> a cartoon it's not offence
<tsimpson> I didn't say it was, but asking me about it several times when I was talking to you about the mute was not good
<tsimpson> I want you to read the links I'm about to send you
<tsimpson> !guidelines > ^wanhuubb-it
<ubottu> ^wanhuubb-it, please see my private message
<tsimpson> !coc > ^wanhuubb-it
<tsimpson> !patience > ^wanhuubb-it
<^wanhuubb-it> ?
<tsimpson> when you have read those, and understand them, I'll give you another chance in #kubuntu
<^wanhuubb-it> already read coc...
<^wanhuubb-it> a lot of times
<tsimpson> then read the guideliens
<^wanhuubb-it> don't see any pvt msg...
<tsimpson> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> yikes what was that
<tsimpson> yamokidzu-it: have you read those links yet?
<yamokidzu-it> of course
<tsimpson> including the guidelines?
<yamokidzu-it> yes! what's? interrogation? lol
<tsimpson> did you read the "Don't repeat your question every few minutes" and "Don't be annoying" parts in particular?
<yamokidzu-it> yes I agree
<yamokidzu-it> ;-)
<tsimpson> fine, I'll let you back into #kubuntu, but now we know you have read and understand the guidelines, we expect you to stick to them
<tsimpson> if you carry on with the previous behaviour you'll be banned again, just to be clear
<tsimpson> yamokidzu-it: you can now join #kubuntu and leave here
<yamokidzu-it> oh it was so annoying? ;-)
<tsimpson> I suggest you ask your support questions in #kubuntu now and part this channel
<yamokidzu-it> okkk
<tsimpson> nickapalooza: how can we help you?
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Madpilot> nice, someone attempts a D C C in #ubuntu, and all they get is a k-line :)
<bazhang> finally the floodbots wakeup :)
<bazhang> we'll see if sinsun listened after all (PM links as people enter #ubuntu)
<stealth[ubuntu]> :D
<stealth[ubuntu]> e' lunga la storia eh? :D
<stealth[ubuntu]> e pensa che ho 256 ip e tre classi differenti.
<Tm_T> mitä?
<stealth[ubuntu]> argh
<stealth[ubuntu]> I find italian help channel :D
<bazhang> stealth[ubuntu], #ubuntu-it
<stealth[ubuntu]> Thx ser
<Tm_T> (:
<stealth[ubuntu]> Hmm, no it. Ops channel
<stealth[ubuntu]> :P
<stealth[ubuntu]> Or similar
<Tm_T> then it's #ubuntu-irc right?
<bazhang> stealth[ubuntu], to talk to #ubuntu-it Ops ?
<stealth[ubuntu]> Come lo si risolve?
<stealth[ubuntu]> lol
<bazhang> stealth[ubuntu], /join #ubuntu-irc
<stealth[ubuntu]> bazhang: sorry me. But italian persona it's really idiot. Sorry for disturb in this channel :)
<stealth[ubuntu]> have you fun, and again sorry :)
<Tm_T> who is nickapalooza ?
<elky> bounceattack.txt, eh. i wonder what that's supposed to do.
<bazhang> wow just got about 50 of those
<elky> yeah
<Tm_T> in where?
<bazhang> from d c c
<Tm_T> yes, but which channel
<bazhang> either ubuntu or freenode channels presumably
<elky> one baz and i are both in
<elky> your guess is as good as mine
<elky> #f is aware
<Tm_T> #freenode had it
<Tm_T> yea
<Flannel> maco: Did you need me for something other than that boy thing?
<Flannel> er, bot thing.
<Tm_T> ewwww
<bazhang> ha
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<elky> they'[re back
<bazhang> wow
<bazhang> does mode +E block those?
<Flannel> That was fun
<tsimpson> +E blocks private messages from unidentified users, but not channel messages
<bazhang> okay thanks
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> wonder how long before the banlist is full
<bazhang>  /ignore *!*@* dcc seems to have stopped the  bounceattack text in xchat
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> can I clear those bans?
<tsimpson> probably, staff should be k-lining them
<bazhang> otherwise I afraid the banlist will be full very soon
<tsimpson> so far I see 24 bans (not counting the forwards to -read-topic) from the bots
<bazhang> so plenty of room presumably
<tsimpson> 49 new bans in total
<mechdave> Hi, could someone test me for the DCC exploit please?
<tsimpson> mechdave: ask to be tested in #ubuntu-read-topic
<bazhang> those forwards to -read-topic seem to be the bots as well; can I remove those?
<tomaw> any objection to leaving #ubuntu +r for 10-15 minutes?
<bazhang> none :)
<tomaw> whoever is doing this is clearly there waiting for the floodbots to undo it
<mechdave> tsimpson, I have and floodbot said for me to go here to be tested manually because I apparently could not be tested there
<tsimpson> mechdave: ask to be tested in #ubuntu-read-topic
<tsimpson> mechdave: opps, I asked them to test you
<bazhang> ok thanks tomaw
<bazhang> just cleared a number of the non forwarded to -read-topic ones
<Madpilot> three bots to remove one exempt in #u
<Madpilot> heh
<tomaw> I've -r'd #ubuntu for now.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (fant-)
<genii> Heds up, Younder in #u again
<genii> *Heads
<bazhang> genii, yep
<bazhang> <Younder> you have to understand that I wrote the chatterbot which will probably win the turing award in 2010. This was a game not deliberate abuse..  (from PM)
<tsimpson> get them to put the bot in #defocus ;)
<bazhang> heh
 * genii tinkers with the idea of writing a coffeebot
<genii> I wouldn't of course unleash it here though :)
<bazhang> Younder seems to be giving misleading / incorrect information
<Tm_T> as always?
<bazhang> telling user that a reinstall is the best course of action.
<bazhang> I am going to quiet and PM
<jussi01> bazhang: dont quiet first
<jussi01> pm
<bazhang> he is just completely misinforming people.
<bazhang> reminds me very much of robg (if anyone can recall him)
<bazhang> jussi01, I have PM'd. now and in the past.
<bazhang> jussi01, and he has claimed not being aware, tiredness and drunkenness as excuses for giving bad advice.
<ubottu> In ubottu, aaron11 said: !epiphany is Epiphany is the web browser for the GNOME desktop. It displays webpages with the same speed and accuracy as other popular browsers, such as Safari or Firefox. Learn how to get Epiphany here: http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany/Downloads .
<tsimpson> !scope > aaron11
<bazhang> monomimic142, hi
<monomimic142> Hi! bazhang
<monomimic142> aaron11 wants me to ask you if !epiphany is there on ubottu's data base
<tsimpson> I don't think we need an epiphany factoid, we have !info epiphany
<monomimic142> Thanks! Ill go tell him
<monomimic142> He says it does not make any sense
<Pici> Can he not come in here?
<bazhang> he is aaron11 (claims to be 11 btw, which would explain a lot)
<bazhang> * monomimic142 is now known as aaron11
<tsimpson> I know, * monomimic142 (n=aaron11_@unaffiliated/aaron11) has joined #ubuntu-ops
 * Pici blinks
<bazhang> or did you mean Younder
<LjL> hi. can i have a log of today's attack?
<jussi01> LjL: a log from where?
<LjL> jussi01: from both #ubuntu and #ubuntu-ops-monitor if possible, i have neither
<jussi01> LjL: #ubuntu is on irclogs.u.c
<jussi01> Ill grab you the opos monitor one.
<LjL> jussi01: worthless. doesn't log joins, parts, mode changes, or DCC attempts.
<jussi01> Pici: could you grab it, seems I missed the stuff.
<jussi01> I had a break in connection it seems
<LjL> perhaps they managed to send you down?
<Pici> LjL: give me a few minutes
<LjL> it seemed like an awfully large amount of bots
<LjL> judging from [16:16:49] <extor> http://pastebin.ca/1674942  <-- logs of the attack. Only ones I could gather
<LjL> and from floodbot3's logs (but those are a pain to read :P)
<Pici> LjL: http://nullcortex.com/upload/irclogs/attack.log
<Pici> Starts a few minutes before the attack
<LjL> Pici: i don't know what those "netsplit over" messages before each join actually mean, but i acutely guess there was just a netsplit before the attack?
<Pici> LjL: Looks like there was a netsplit at 04:33 EST
<LjL> from the bots' log it would seem they were -J at any rate
<Pici> Yes, the channel was -J during the first attack
<Pici> rather the first join flood
<LjL> clue why? netsplits don't quite seem to justify that...
<Pici> And they didn't set it until 05:48
 * Pici shrugs
<LjL> also, were the bots registered...? or just the servers a bit lagged? 'cause in your logs, the bots are desperately setting +r, but the bots keep joining
<LjL> well, generally speaking, what a horrific mess of an attack swarm.
<Pici> LjL: I'm not sure, format-identify doesn't do anything unless the person says something in the channel (as you can see for the people with question marks in front of their nicks)
<LjL> Pici: well, their nicknames aren't registered *now*, at any rate... and i have trouble believing they'd register
<LjL> still, it's like 2 seconds between the first +r and the last joins!
<Pici> LjL: I think you'd need to talk to a staffer, or perhaps someone who was active during the attack and happened to do a /whois
<LjL> yeah, like, uh, someone random, like tomaw for instance.
<Pici> brb, migrating to the hallway
<bazhang> * [TomGreen] (n=H7asiu28@122.163.204.72): ub6lCQUp this was my source of the attack texts
<nalioth> these attacks were randomly trigger by the bot master being offended by someone or something "Ubuntu"
<nalioth> randomly triggered
<LjL> that doesn't concern me, the reaction of my bots or lack of it does
<nalioth> he's been hammering #freenode for some time, and "visiting" $random other channels with his attention
<ikonia> just got back, this sounds interesting
<LjL> so far, my reconstructon is that we lost simak (got a global notice about that), and it never came back, and the bots weren't hooked - that would be the reason why they stood -J for so long
<LjL> what i don't quite get is why setting +r seemed almost useless
<tomaw> I don't understand why you think it was useless
<LjL> tomaw: well, because according to pici's logs at least, the bots attempted to set +rR three times, and bots only stopped joining after the third. might be server lag, that's what i'm wondering
<LjL> though after all, we have three bots in order that they may send such commands to as many servers as possible, in the first place!
<tomaw> yes, but if you check timestamps you'll see those joins were within 2-3 seconds of the +r being set
<LjL> yes, as i said, 2 seconds
<tomaw> with as many servers we have that delay is unavoidable as the +r setting has to actually make it to the clients local server
<LjL> that seems like a long enough amount of time, especially if you have three servers to echo the +r on
<LjL> well, i guess i'm still used to the network of a couple years ago with fewer servers and slightly less overall lag
<LjL> a +rR might as well not be set at all if it takes 2-3 seconds to have any effects, though :|
<LjL> also, two of the bots are both on sendak. argh.
<tomaw> from my logs the first +r was set at 10:24:56 and the last bot join was at 10:24:57
<tomaw> it's not going to get much quicker than that
<LjL> tomaw: i don't suppose seven has any tricks in its sleeve about this? like PARTing people a posteriori if it realizes they shouldn't have joined to begin with?
<tomaw> determining that they shouldn't have been able to join would not be trivial
<LjL> anyway, the main thing is that there should have been +J set but there wasn't. case closed :P
<Pici> FYI, the IRC Council Lucid Plans session starts in 30 mins: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-17/
<ikonia> Pici: is there anything needed (if you know) to hear icecast streams on a windows desktop
<ikonia> I'm at my parents and can't get the darn desktop to play the stream
<Daviey> ikonia: try vlc
<ikonia> ahh good call
<ikonia> just grab a client
<tsimpson> it's ogg, so anything that plays ogg (and network streams)
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> looks like the stream is down
<Pici> ikonia: There should be a meeting about compiz going on now in that room.
<ikonia> I'm just getting file not found
<tsimpson> http://icecast.ubuntu.com:8000/lonestar2.ogg.m3u
<Tm_T> Pici: what is related IRC-channel?
<tsimpson> it works here
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-uds-lonestar2
<Tm_T> thanks
<ikonia> "vlc is unable to open the MRL: http://icecast.ubuntu.com:800/lonestar2.ogg.m3u
<Pici> ikonia: its port 8000, not 800
<ikonia> typo
<ikonia> it is set to 8000
<Pici> let me see if it works here.
<ikonia> wait
<ikonia> working
<Pici> yep
<ikonia> lonestar2 is now
<ikonia> let me try the other
<Pici> and it'll be in #ubuntu-uds-lonestar2 too
<ikonia> yup it's working
<ikonia> most odd had to save the file locally then open it
<tsimpson> ooh, vlc can go up to 200% volume, that helps
<ikonia> so is that the channel the CC dicussion is on ?
<Pici> Well, we have a meeting in 15 minutes there
<Pici> See http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-l/2009-11-17/
<Pici> Theres also a BT2 session later today
<jussi01> and you all better be there :D
<ikonia> listening now
<jussi01> ikonia: hows your dad doing?
<jussi01> ikonia: so you are staying in my room, err... wait a sec :P
<tsimpson> hmm, 22:15. lets see how awake I'll be
<jussi01> You know what I did today? I hugged dholbach. for real :D
<ikonia> jussi01: it's a total disaster just got back from the hostpital and things are very bad
<ikonia> however that is for another time
<jussi01> ikonia: not good. Hope things improve
<Pici> :(
<ikonia> they wont
 * tsimpson notes that the audio will reset (die) before the next session, so you'll have to restart it after that
<ikonia> rats
<ikonia> session auto restarted
<ikonia> nice
<digitalstimulus> i suppose it says that i need to be tested in #ubuntu-read-topic.  I have updated my router's firmware
<digitalstimulus> test me
<tsimpson> digitalstimulus: read the topic and follow the instructions
<tsimpson> in that channel, not here
<digitalstimulus> thanks :)
<Tm_T> hmm, one cannot follow this blueprint without saying "I will attend meetings" ? I mean, does IRC count?  https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/irc-council-lucid-plans
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (CTCP/NOTICE)
<LjL> well, at least this time the +J was set
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-irc, slacker_nl said: !eol-upgrade is To upgrade End of Life releases please have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ubottu> In ubottu, skreech said: !commands is  The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful.  Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal  (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> In ubottu, skreech said: !commands is  The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful.  Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal  (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal More advanced help at  The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful.  Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal  (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Kons
<ubottu> In ubottu, skreech said: !commands is The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful.  Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal  (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal More advanced help at http://tinyurl.com/ycyg4mk
<skreech> Sorry for the spamming
<skreech> Was trying to add a new resource
<tsimpson> skreech: for now can you add the link to the wiki page under "More Information"
<skreech> tsimpson: ok thanks
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBotK3 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<jpds> Woo.
<Daviey> happy days.
<Tm_T> #k too ):
<Pici> and #x
<Tm_T> ouch
<Tm_T> spreading plague
<genii> Gah
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !Flannel is Macgyver
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !Flannel is Awesome
<Flannel> sigh
<genii> !flannel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flannel
 * genii makes more coffee
<Pici> but Flannel is awesome
<genii> Hehehe
<Pici> Flannel: You were mentioned in one of the community sessions when regarding the CA cd sleeves
<Flannel> Yeah, I heard.
<Flannel> If only someone who was artsy would step up and make them not look like an engineer did them.  I'm hoping to convince Madpilot to help for a 10.04 specific sleeve with fancy art stuff.
<jussi01> Flannel: is... oh never mind :P :P :P
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/CommunityIRCTracker is strangely template-like ;)
<Pici> tsimpson: <.<
<Pricey> What is that irc tracker?
<tsimpson> bantracker++
<Pricey> lol
<Pricey> who came up with that name?
<Pici> I did
<Pricey> Its quite... PC? :-)
<Tm_T> it's good name
<Flannel> It tracks the IRC!
<tsimpson> it won't just track bans any more
<Pici> Pricey: You try coming up with a name then!
<Pricey> quiets too? :-)
<tsimpson> all sorts of "issues"
<Flannel> That way bad people can't talk about stuff they don't want people to hear!
<Pricey> Pici: I'm not saying its rubbish, I'm just lol'ing :-)
<tsimpson> well, exactly what it'll do will be discussed in a few mins :)
<Pricey> Any irc channel for it?
<Pricey> for the discussion i mean?
<tsimpson> #ubuntu-uds-waverly
<Flannel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2rGTXHvPCQ (for everyone who didn't catch that reference)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: ?
<tsimpson> we should all use 1337-53/\|<
<Pricey> uu static
<tsimpson> I can't even spell in leet...
<tsimpson> Tm_T: hmm?
<Tm_T> nothing anymore, carry on (:
<Pricey> Wow UDS is HUGE these days.
<Pici> There are about ~300 people registered to attend
<Pricey> simply the amount of concurrent talks is amazing
<Pricey> Pici: what's local time?
<Pici> Pricey: 4:12pm
<Pricey> s/talks/discussions/
<Pricey> that irc council talk already long gone then? anything interesting?
<Pricey> hmm i'm confused over this page's timestamps
<Pici> We talked about so much stuff that we've scheduled an additional session tomorrow to continue
<Pricey> anything good?
<Pricey> anything written down?
<Pici> Yeah, theres a gobby document, and some stuff on the roadmaps wiki page
<Pici> and I'll be demoing some stuff off my laptop here, so I gotta go tab over to that
<Pricey> Reading the gobby thing for hte irc council... and it still looks very much like the CC has nfc?
<Flannel> Pricey: The time on the schedule is two hours ahead of local time, for some reason
<Pricey> Flannel: makes sense
<Pici> http://gallery.nullcortex.com/screenshots/projects/irctracker/
<Tm_T> (:)
<Pici> That was a good session I thought
<Pricey> udsbotu is quite shiny
<tsimpson> it's like ubottu, but complains less
<jussi01> :D
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, aaron1 said: ubottu, where is volume control? i see a volume icon at the top but when i double click it, i just get a volume changer
<jussi01> Pricey: nfc?
<jpds> jussi01: apt-get install bsdgames && wtf nfc
<jussi01> lol
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-18
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Flannel> sigh
<wgrant> Should the floodbots give an explanation after an exploit?
<Flannel> Those affected are sent to a channel with it in the topic
<wgrant> But it still confuses lots of people who are in the channel.
<elky> tsimpson, ^
 * tsimpson points elky to LjL
<elky> you manage the K ones, i figured you liased with him at some point
<tsimpson> elky: the K ones came about during his absence, else I would have
<tsimpson> I do know some of the code, but I don't want to go editing stuff without permission
<tsimpson> (again)
<tsimpson> it caused a slight issue last time I did that ;)
<elky> do you want to talk to him about adding an explanation this time, though?
<tsimpson> sure
<ikonia> ryaxnb: can we help ?
<Bacta> Hello
<ikonia> Bacta: one moment please
<Bacta> Sure
<ikonia> ryaxnb: can we help you ?
<ryaxnb> i'm just oobserving
<ryaxnb> i like bacta
<tsimpson> ryaxnb: please leave if you have no issues to bring up
<ikonia> ryaxnb: this is not an obsevation room, unless you need something please leave the channel
<ryaxnb> Hrrmph..
<ryaxnb> Bye
<ikonia> Bacta: ok, thank you for waiting, could you please explain the reasoning for your comments in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ikonia> please feel free to speak freeley
<Bacta> I was talking about text cleaning code you often find on web forums to sanitize expletive laden text
<Bacta> And how someone with cunt in their name might have a hard time
<ikonia> why did you feel the need to reference that in the channel, no-one was talking about it,
<elky> Bacta, are you aware of my surname, and a particular substring of that?
<Bacta> No I wasn't but I am now
<elky> the interference is minimal outside hotmail's signup system, i assure you. it's also not worth bringing up under normal circumstances
<Bacta> Didn't even come to mind elky
<ikonia> really ?
<ikonia> that's why you said it
<Bacta> If I wanted to insult you (which I wouldn't) I would just insult you
<ikonia> why did you feel the need to refernce "cunt" jokes in the offtopic channel out of the blue
<Bacta> It wasn't a "cunt" joke, it was a small mention and then I moved on
<ikonia> no-one was discussing code stripping or anything like that, you just started referncing it why
<Bacta> Since some people didn't get the reference I got dragged in here to explain it
<ikonia> Bacta: why did you feel the need to mention it other than my opinion which was to cause controversy
<Bacta> Because I was randomly googling
<Bacta> and am learning regex
<ikonia> I'm afraid I don't personally believe that, as out of all the things you where googlging you felt the need to refernce the name including the word "cunt" for no reason in a channel you know is gonverened by the ubuntu code of conduct, which includes fould language
<Bacta> so i wondered if there would be any mention of "buttumptions" in Google and there are a whole lot
<ikonia> do you feel talking about these references fit in with the channels family friendly guidelines ?
<Bacta> I just feel bad I had to say the word in this channel
<ikonia> that's not what I asked
<ikonia> do you feel talking about these references fit in with the channels family friendly guidelines ?
<Bacta> Probably not
<ikonia> ok - so don't do it
<ikonia> keep that sort of interesting fact to  your self
<Bacta> Thanks, I'll try to keep that in mind in future
<ikonia> I suggest you do
<ikonia> as you appear to be walking the fine line of trying to troll the channel and it needs to stop
<ikonia> Bacta: if you feel you can follow these rules you're welcome to leave here and rejoin #ubuntu-offtopic please be aware though you are pushing you luck again and a return to your controlled behaviour would be much more welcome
<Bacta> This is my controlled behavior - I feel I am much more pleasant
<ikonia> Bacta: cunt refernces are not plesent
<ikonia> and they are uncalled for
<ikonia> requests to spam ##linux are not pleasent - nor controlled
<ikonia> they are also uncalled for
<ikonia> I'll ask you again to return to your controlled behaviour and think through what your saying
<Bacta> Will do
<ikonia> thank you
<Tm_T> uh oh
<elky> ?
<Tm_T> just reading backlog of this channel
<elky> ah, i thought it was an ominous kind of uh oh
<Tm_T> and for yesterdays tracker meeting, I should take a pic from these ponies
<Tm_T> of
<Tm_T> ok, I need some coffee (:
<elky> the internet is boring tonight...
<Tm_T> elky: not in devel channels I'm in
<Pici> topyli: did you apply for membership yet?
<Pici> Seeker`: ^ ?
<topyli> Pici, i haven't applied, no
<Pici> topyli: Well you should (and I'm writing something for your wiki page right now)
<bazhang> interesting
<topyli> maybe i should see when there's a meeting
<gord> topyli: #u-o comics are your best example of the work you do for ubuntu!
<bazhang> thought one needed to be developer/programmer to get membership
<topyli> gord, that's probably correct .)
<gord> bazhang: no, far from it
<topyli> bazhang, no, you don't really have to do anything, you just have to show your loitering is sustained
<gord> i would say there are many more non developer/programmers who are ubuntu members than there are developers
<bazhang> heh
<jussi01> gord: after this session come here and Ill give you a hug :D
<bazhang> seems like having friends in high places doesn't hurt either :)
<gord> NEVAR!
<jussi01> ROFL
<gord> liar
<jussi01> Ill sneak HUG!
<topyli> next meeting scheduled for 3rd november. not sure if i can make it
<topyli> according to the wiki :)
<gord> you don't have a time travelling machine? i though that was standard in karmic
<Pici> topyli: thats the past...
<Pici> gord: thats OSX
<topyli> Pici, yeah i guess they haven't decided on the next one
<gord> well when we have another one setup someone give topyli a ping
<jussi01> topyli: emea is tonight
<topyli> oh
<gord> tonight is very vague in terms of a global community
<Pici> er.. I thought that the america's board was tonight, not emea.
<jussi01> but popey isnt on the americas...
 * jussi01 is confuzzled
<gord> whoever said popey was doing a thing tonight was wrong, clarified in #u-uds-madison
<Pici> WRONG
<topyli> oh i'm sure he's doing a thing!
<kingmanor> ok i changed from port 6667 to 8001 it still wont let me into #ubuntu
<Pici> kingmanor: did you re-test yourself in the read-topic channel?
<kingmanor> aha i missed that line i just saw it said to go here.
<kingmanor> testing now...
<Pici> kingmanor: Looks like you're all set now.
<kingmanor> thanks
<gord> jussi01: ping, who do we poke about topics not updating in #u-uds-*
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (Lady doesn't seem to understand we are trying to help by redirecting to #ubuntu-it)
<jussi01> gord: which channel?
<gord> stanford
<tsimpson> I think I broke it :s
<jussi01> :(
<topyli> bit the bullet, applied now. nobody is cheering on my wiki page though, i hope the board knows about me :)
<jussi01> topyli: wiki page pls
<topyli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JuhaSiltala
 * topyli is advertising, feeling weird
<Pici> forgot to commit my edit, saving now.
<topyli> whee!
<jussi01> topyli: ole hyvä
<topyli> thanks guys
<mneptok> topyli: ole hyvä (x2) ;)
<topyli> thanks mneptok, much appreciated :)
<mneptok> topyli: onnea!
<topyli> <3
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (cloners joining)
<Pricey> staff aware
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-19
<jrib> anyone know anything about this bounceattack business?
<jrib> saw people complaining about it yesterday and today
<tsimpson> just scriptkids trying to ddos google and freenode via DCC
<tsimpson> (putting in the IP/port of a freenode server or google server in the DCC request)
<tsimpson> as long as people don't auto-accept DCCs, it's mostly annoyance
<Ibite> Hello. I had a question regaurding Ubuntu, and installation of ubuntu on a PS3 system.
<Ibite> Can anyone help me?
<Ibite> hello?
<tsimpson> Ibite: you must change your ident/username to join #ubuntu
<tsimpson> something less offensive
<ubottu> fcuk112 called the ops in #ubuntu (l43a2)
<elky> can someone please explain today's -ot to me...
<MenZa> elky: it is inexplicable.
<elky> if roasted utters the n-word, he's wilfully doing something he's been told not to, and should be forwarded to the dunce corner.
<MenZa> Or just bashed around with a cluebat.
<elky> i don't recall prescribing the method by which he gets to the dunce corner.
<MenZa> heh
<MenZa> For the record, I gave asmodeus1 a long explanation of how rm -rf [rootdir] works, and why he shouldn't ever do it.
<MenZa> !dangerous
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<MenZa> Harro, bazhang
<bazhang> MenZa, hi
<tsimpson> ooh, so this is what it's like not to wakeup to a screen full of DCC requests :)
 * genii sips
<ikonia> no surprise there then
<nalioth> tsimpson: i can certainly forward all the dcc requests from the whole network to you, if you wish  :)
<tsimpson> nah, my router would probably explode if you did that :p
<tsimpson> I just noticed that no bot was +o in #k
<tsimpson> looks like 2 set -o 3 and 3 set -o 2 at the same time :p
<jrib> ooh race condition
<guntbert> Hi
<guntbert> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT release and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<guntbert> shouldnt that sentence read ... Lucid is NOT released ... ?
<guntbert> not ... release ...
<Pici> lucid =~ s/release/released/
<Pici> !lucid =~ s/release/released/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> guntbert: Thanks
<guntbert> Pici: you're welcome :-)
<cyb3rick> Hello there..
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: ... Lucid is NOT released ...antivir
<Pici> cyb3rick: Hi, how can we help you?
<cyb3rick> I'm not able to join the ubuntu channel since yesterday.
<cyb3rick> I forgot I had the connection opened and was kicked from the channel (apparently). Every time I try to join the channel it tells me to type "test me" or join this channel for help.
<Pici> cyb3rick: Can you please try again. I've made a modification so that it should properly test you.
<cyb3rick> Pici: Should I type "test me" here?
<Pici> cyb3rick: not here, in #ubuntu-read-topic
<cyb3rick> Pici: Oh, ok.
<arand> nick kibibyte is ranting, despite told to stop, #ubuntu
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (kibibyte won't stop his ranting)
<ubottu> epinky called the ops in #ubuntu (kibibyte)
<tsimpson> arand: that's what the ops call is for
<Pici> heh. christel's notice went out on all the projectors for the uds rooms
<arand> ok, I thought it'd be better not to dump the ubottu messages in the channel for cleanliness purposes.
<tonyyarusso> Hey, I just had a guy who recently set up a new LoCo channel tell me that he was instructed to put 'freenode-staff' in the access list.  Does this supercede '*!*@freenode/staff/*', and should I be changing mine?
<Pricey> tonyyarusso: freenode-staff is useless
<Pricey> tonyyarusso: *!*@freenode/staff/* is the correct version
<Pricey> tonyyarusso: also, #freenode is probably a better place for a more definitive answer to that
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: either serves as "allowing freenode staff to op when necessary", but the one with the full mode line is best
<tonyyarusso> Hrm, okay then.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: btw, it was h00k , and he said you told him, so....  :P
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: yeah, i know.
<tonyyarusso> all righty.  that'll be all.
 * elky suspects that so long as the intention is clear, it'd work.
<nalioth> exactly
<nalioth> but again, the full line is best
<tonyyarusso> Saves time/effort I'd imagine.
<Sir_Konrad> Hi!
<Pici> Sir_Konrad: Hi, how can we help you today?
<Sir_Konrad> Hi just a sec.
<Sir_Konrad> Hey Pici, I came to ask for some support. Me and another user have created #osdebate because of the problem with OS debate running around on #ubuntu-offtopic and other Ubuntu channels. Would it be okay if you added a factoid to the bot or something to direct OS debates to that channel?
<tsimpson> first off, it should be ##osdebate
<Sir_Konrad> tsimpson: I ask respectively for the reason.
<Sir_Konrad> *respectfully
<tsimpson> because that's freenode channel naming policy
<Pricey> Sir_Konrad: Check out http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#channelnaming
 * tsimpson was just about to dig that link up
<Sir_Konrad> oops. I'm sorry.
<Pricey> firefox's awesome bar ftw
<Sir_Konrad> Ok, I made it.
<Sir_Konrad> Alright. I'm sorry. Problem solved.
<tsimpson> if you have a factoid suggestion, you can /msg ubottu (trigger) is <reply> (what you want ubottu to say)
<tsimpson> then we'll see it here and review
<Sir_Konrad> Ok.
<tsimpson> so, "/msg ubottu foo is <reply> foo bar" to have !foo say "foo bar"
<Sir_Konrad> right.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Sir_Konrad said: !osdebate is Please direct all operating system debate to ##osdebate. Operating system debating is not constructive to the Ubuntu community and can result in flame wars.
<elky> sometimes it can be constructive though. "Debating about Operating Systems can result in flame wars, and flame wars are not constructive to the Ubuntu community" is probably more accurate.
<Sir_Konrad> Ok.
<jussi01> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Sir_Konrad> So do I need to type the thing again or will you change it elky?
<jussi01> Sir_Konrad: leave it with us, we will ahve a think about it and add it if we feel necessary. feel free to pop back in a couple of hours if you like
<Sir_Konrad> Ok. Thanks jussi01. :)
<Sir_Konrad> see you guys later or tomorrow.
<Sir_Konrad> bye
<dholbach> uds
<Pici> yes. uds.
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-20
<Sir_Konrad> Hi!
<Sir_Konrad> Hello?
<elky> we haven't had a chance to discuss it yet.
<Sir_Konrad> lol ok.
<Sir_Konrad> I'll be back tomorrow or Saturday.
<Sir_Konrad> see ya.
<jussi0l> nalioth: please call me now.
<jussio1> this in room internet is shockin. theyve blocked, all the ports, including 22 and 4242 which are y regular irc out ports...
<Flannel> jussio1: That sucks indeed
<cytotoxic> UNBAN ME FROM UBUNTU
<jrib> !guidelines > cytotoxic
<ubottu> cytotoxic, please see my private message
<jrib> cytotoxic: stop with the nonsense?
<cytotoxic> GREAT I NOW HAVE TO MAKE ANTIBODYS AGINST UBOTTU
<cytotoxic> MY B CELLS WILL HAVE ANTIBODYS AGINST IT
<cytotoxic> I ALREADY HAVE ANTIBODYS AGINST UBUNTU SINCE ITS A DISEASE
 * jrib realizes he cannot op...
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<cytotoxic> IDIOT
<cytotoxic> BAN ME
<cytotoxic> !STAFF
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild, niko or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> hmm...
<bazhang> -ChanServ- You are not authorized to perform this operation.  :/
<jrib> bazhang: yeah most of the ops don't have ops here for some reason :/
<bazhang> well its fun to be highlighted nonetheless jrib
<jrib> oh well, good night
<bazhang> night
<bazhang> whoops
<cytotoxic> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> cytotoxic called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<Flannel> cytotoxic: How can we help you tonight?
<Flannel> right.
<bazhang> trying to remember how to set ubottu to ignore
<bazhang> or there is that :)
<tonyyarusso> errrr
<bazhang> in ot now
<Amaranth> Not anymore
 * Amaranth bows to tonyyarusso
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: ^^^
<tonyyarusso> yay
<Madpilot> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Flannel> ubottu: Can entropy ever be reversed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> that's an awfully deep question to saddle the bot with
<Flannel> It's an easy response... for the next few billion years.
<Madpilot> true enough
 * Madpilot goes back to fiddling with his shiny new WP install instead of bothering the bot
<Tm_T> Bacta: hi how can we help you today?
<Bacta> You can't, so i guess I'll need to leave?
<tonyyarusso> That would be the drill, yes.
<Bacta> Drill
<Bacta> lol
<Madpilot> ?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: he's not new.
<tonyyarusso> but I'm going to bed.
<Madpilot> thought you never slept
<tonyyarusso> I can at least pretend to be normal.
<ikonia> Bacta: what do you need ?
<Bacta> I got banned?
<ikonia> yes
<Bacta> for how long?
<ikonia> until you can behave
<ikonia> you've had enough chances - you persistantly prove you can't behave, so now there is a hard line being taken with you
<Bacta> Haven't you introduced a bit of a paradox there Matt?
<ikonia> no
<Bacta> Do you seriously think I care about being banned from your wee little channel?
<ikonia> ok, then please leave
<ikonia> we don't need to discuss it futher
<Bacta> i think i offended you huh?
<ikonia> no
<Bacta> We may as well discuss it
<ikonia> I don't see a need, you know your behaviour is unacceptable, you don't care about being in the channel, find else where to play your silly games
<Bacta> i do want to be in the channel
<Bacta> i was just a bit mad
<ikonia> then you need to learn how to behave
<ikonia> you've had multiple chances and on each occasion fail
<Bacta> Believe it or not I do know how to behave
<ikonia> you are a disruption to the channel and until you can not be - there is no reason to allow to back in
<ikonia> Bacta: I believe you know how to behave, I believe you chose not to behave
<ikonia> it ends now
<Bacta> how can I be a disruption to a channel in which I am banned?
<ikonia> don't play stupid games with me
<Bacta> <ikonia> you are a disruption to the channel and until you can not be - there is no reason to allow to back in
<ikonia> you where banned BECAUSE you are a disruption
<Bacta> I cannot be a disruption to your channel
<Bacta> Because I am banned from it
<ikonia> ok - then lets leave it at that
<ikonia> problem solved
<ikonia> play word games and this is how it works out
<Bacta> I'm sorry if you have issues with English
<Bacta> but you need to re-read what you just wrote
<ikonia> no problem, you're right, you can't be a disruption in the channel as you are banned, so the problem is solved. Lets leave it there
<ikonia> thanks for explaining that to me,
<Bacta> you told me that until i am not a disruption to your channel i won't be allowed back in
<ikonia> Bacta: ok, "until we have confidence you would no longer be a disruption"
<Bacta> How can you have confidence in me when I don't use the other channels you use?
<ikonia> I use other channels you use, as do other operators, and through conversations that give us confidence you won't continue your normal distruptive behaviour
<ikonia> for example you joined #freenode earlier and started singing about sexual harrasment panda from south park - is that appropriate for #freenode - no, and you know it and you've been asked not to do it, yet you do
<ikonia> you cannot be trusted to keep your behaviour promise, so until we have condience you can behave, there is no point allowing you back in the channel to be a disruption again
<ikonia> that of course should read "confidence"
<Bacta> so I guess I'll have to stick to archlinux-offtopic now for my daily Linux offtopic goodness :(
<ikonia> ok
<Bacta> I'm not holding my breath
<ikonia> ok
<Bacta> I know you don't like me and that you are most certainly one to hold a grudge
<ikonia> if you need nothing else from this channel you're welcome to leave and go about your IRC activities as I don't see any need to progress this conversaton futher
<Bacta> will do ... enjoy your mothers basement
<ikonia> Bacta: if I like you or not is not relevant, I don't know you. You've had multiple chances to behave and constantly fail. I've warned you that from now on no more chances will be given and you've still had more chances, it has to end at some point
<ikonia> throwing insults doesn't help
<ikonia> I suggest you leave now and go about your day
<Bacta> And I suggest you invest in some remedial English
<Bacta> Good day to you sir
<ikonia> bye
<Madpilot> what was the last straw? (been afk...)
<Madpilot> ikonia, Bacta has just joined #ubuntu
<ikonia> I'm aware
<ikonia> he's asking obvious questions but thats fine
<ikonia> Bacta: hello
<ikonia> how can we help now ?
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> I'm sorry I insulted you about your english and basement
<Bacta> i feel bad now
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> no need to feel bad, it's not a problem
<ikonia> anything else you need ?
<Bacta> i say all this shit
<Bacta> and then i feel bad
<Bacta> i'm not a bad guy
<ikonia> please control your language
<ikonia> I don't think you are a bad guy
<ikonia> no need to feel bad
<Bacta> i think people misunderstand me :(
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> I think you cause a disruption for ammusment and people don't allow that
<Bacta> it's not very fun to be honest
<ikonia> yet you still do it
<ikonia> but anyway, thank you for your apology, it's accepted as I have no issue with it. Is there anything else you need from us ?
<Bacta> not really
<Bacta> goodbye
<ikonia> super
<ikonia> bye
<ubottu> In ubottu, ardchoille said: !customlive is To customize the Ubuntu LiveCD, see this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ikonia> for the record, I apprciate the apology, however it doesn't chance the regular pattern of his behaviour or in my view give reason to allow the cycle to start again
<bazhang> yep
<ikonia> and has anyone considered a factoid for lubuntu as it seems to be gaining interest
<MenZa> Bacta's going at it with the FSF song in #ubuntu
<ikonia> he's gone
<ikonia> he's had a warning in here just an hour ago
<ikonia> enough with this time wasting
<ikonia> Bacta: what now
<Bacta> I'm banned from another channel?
<ikonia> Bacta: because you spammed #ubuntu with fsf and hacking nonsense
<ikonia> less than an hour after being in here and warned about your behaviour
<Bacta> is the FSF a nonsensical organisation?
<ikonia> it's not relevant to #ubuntu for support and discussion
<ikonia> lets stop messing around please
<Bacta> Ok I'm sorry, won't happen again
<Bacta> When will I be allowed back in?
<ikonia> it won't - you're banned
<ikonia> when we have confidence your behaviour will not be a disruption
<ikonia> as it has been yet again
<Bacta> Where can I get help with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> other channels or forums
<Bacta> Can you suggest another channel?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you know the other channels, you're in them often enough
<Bacta> wtf is Guylan
<Bacta> One of your channel users?
<MenZa> They may or may not be. We don't keep an index of our users.
<MenZa> Please be on your way. I don't think we'll find any other conclusion today than the one already drawn.
<MenZa> Bacta: Please note the non-idling policy of the channel, thank you.
<Madpilot> Bacta, not funny. Which part of "no idlers" are you having difficulty understanding?
<Bacta> hmmm
<Bacta> the "no"
<Bacta> followed by the "idlers"
<Bacta> a bit of a leap for me
<MenZa> Bacta: You're pushing your luck now.
<Bacta> heh? really?
<MenZa> Yes.
<Bacta> :(
<MenZa> I wouldn't expect any chance of getting unbanned anytime soon with that attitude.
<MenZa> !coc > Bacta
<ubottu> Bacta, please see my private message
<MenZa> Take a few minutes to read that.
<MenZa> And please respect the policy of the channel - thank you.
<Madpilot> I'm sure he's been referred to the CoC. Doesn't seem to have made an impact.
<MenZa> I still felt that it was my duty ;)
<Bacta> I didn't accept a license when I installed Ubuntu
<Bacta> I'm not going to accept one now
<MenZa> No, but you accepted a licence when you joined the #ubuntu namespace.
<MenZa> The Code of Conduct.
<MenZa> And if you refuse to accept it, you shouldn't be here.
<Bacta> I didn't click any button
<Madpilot> MenZa, 'enough rope'
<Bacta> I read the Freenode one
<MenZa> Bacta: You should have read your screen more carefully. Enough of this, now.
<Madpilot> tiresome slow troll
<MenZa> Very.
<Madpilot> he's in distinguished company in the -ops banlist, anyway... not many people are thick enough to earn that honour...
<Madpilot> ah, and the PMs begin
<MenZa> Yes, yes they do.
<Madpilot> thankfully, it's 0230 here and I'm off to sleep very shortly
<Madpilot> I think he's run out of targets, but kickban on sight would seem to be the order of the day.
<elky> bacta was pm harrassing you, Madpilot, MenZa?
<Madpilot> just two PMs after I kickbanned him, which I ignored
<Madpilot> first was just "Hai!", and the 2nd I closed without reading...
<elky> he's blaming alcohol to me in PM now
<Madpilot> it was just going to be more outraged confused-innocent bullshit, judging by type
<Madpilot> convenient. kickbans should encourage him to go sleep it off, then.
<Madpilot> must crash. have fun, everyone.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, PhantomLink said: !ops Jenelle is sending spam and viruses
<MenZa> elky: I received a 'Hai', but didn't feel a need to reply.
<MenZa> Sorry, I stepped out for lunch :)
<elky> note #wikipedia
<MenZa> ?
<elky> the places he used to troll before were ubuntu channels, freenode, defocus, wikipedia and wordpress
<elky> (those are the ones i'm aware of anyway)
<MenZa> Aha.
<MenZa> His name seems familiar.
<MenZa> May have picked it up somewhere
<MenZa> Of course, that might just be Ubuntu.
<elky> he's been around a while
<elky> he's the one who used to join #u and ask when "masturbating monkeys" would be released.
<MenZa> Aha.
<ubottu> aaron11 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> There's a bot in #ubuntu [[RX-Bot
<niko> a supybot yes
<DJones> its started replying to users
<DJones> is it an official one?
<DJones> I guess not, thanks elky
<bazhang> ulp problem with my chanserv.py
<bazhang> ah never mind, he was already muted
<ikonia> nice catch jpds
<jpds> Again?
<bazhang> heh
<ikonia> no, I'm just slow
<jussi01> good morning!
<ikonia> morning usa traveller
<ikonia> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> ikonia: pong
<ikonia> dholbach: got 2 minutes ?
<dholbach> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> super
<Tm_T> hmm, should !list also mention topic?
<tsimpson> depends if the people who do !list are really interested...
<tsimpson> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tsimpson> Tm_T: maybe just a "see the channel topic" at the end of the first sentence?
<Tm_T> tsimpson: yes, that's what I'm thinking
<tsimpson> I think it's probably a good idea, at least pointing their attention to the topic
<tsimpson> Tm_T: go for it :)
<Tm_T> tsimpson: as people should care topic
<Tm_T> roger
<Tm_T> let's see if I remember this...
<tsimpson> use !no
<Tm_T> !no list is <reply> This is not a file sharing channel (or network), also read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<tsimpson> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network), also read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tsimpson> better
<Mamarok> also please read ... ?
<tsimpson> we're not asking ;p
<Flannel> !list =~ s/, also/; be sure to/
<Mamarok> I always say please... :/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Flannel
<Tm_T> Mamarok: I typically too
<nalioth> xxx <reply> This is not a file sharing channel (or network), commands of interest are /topic , !bot or [fill in more !factoids here]
 * jussi01 is the spam master... :D
<jussi01> commands of interest are not in /ttopic...
<Mamarok> ttopic?
<jussi01> tyep fauil..
<jussi01> :P
<Tm_T> jussi01: I have no cash ):
<jussi01> again
<nalioth> jussi01: for those people who want to !ask !questions, /topic is the same number of chars
<jussi01> oh... Read fail...
 * jussi01 shuts up
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !no details is <reply> Please give us full details here in the channel. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<guntbert> rationale behind my edit request: there is an increasing number of people asking for help with something like: hey, help me with my problem, see <some pastebin> or <some forum thread>
<jussi01> !elaborate | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<jussi01> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jussi01> hrm
<guntbert> jussi01: I requested to amend !details with Please give us full details here in the channel.....
<jussi01> guntbert: Lets think about it. We dont want to increase the channel trafic
<jussi01> but we dont want drive by drops either
<guntbert> jussi01: thats fine with me - I just noticed those people are coming and expecting us to look into their problem without stating at least its nature
<jussi01> yeah, perhaps we should add something a bout stating the nature...
<guntbert> yeah - and then something else and .... (I forget myself :-)
<guntbert> but I guess you don't need any more input from me - so bye - thx for your ongoing support
<jussi01> I way too tired to think about it now, so perhaps someone else can weigh in or we can discuss later
<guntbert> have nice dreams :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-21
<skande> niko: ban à vie ??
<niko> skande: bad channel > #ubuntu-fr-ops
<Pici> niko: do you have a moment?
<niko> yes
<tonyyarusso> Hey nalioth, you should update the !info plugin in ubot3 to default to karmic.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<bazhang> * Bacta has been banned from #ubuntu #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-ops :(   <-- in #kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Interesting.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: may want to mention that in #freenode - he was actually K-Lined, but is back on a different hostmask
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, okay thanks
 * tonyyarusso finds it odd that K-lines don't block accounts - he's identified
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, PM'ed a staffer the appropriate info
<bazhang> Bacta still trolling #kubuntu
<Madpilot> just kickban him
<bazhang> would that I could
<Madpilot> he had lots of time yesterday to behave, and didn't bother
<Madpilot> that ban here from me is him
<bazhang> only have ops in one channel here
<bazhang> yep I saw in the btracker
<Tm_T> dealt?
<bazhang> no still there
<Tm_T> ok, I'll look after him
<elky> tonyyarusso, i dont believe bacta has been klined recently
<elky> bazhang, what's he saying?
<elky> the panda stuff?
<Tm_T> elky: nothing like that
<bazhang> <Bacta> Wheeeere the birds and the bees meet the willow trees
<elky> so just being obnoxious
<Tm_T> bah, beat me to it
<Tm_T> elky: that's only line from him I can see, so I'll see if he continues and then act accordingly
<bazhang> elky, also the above /me about being banned in multiple channels; the sexual harassment stuff is in defocus
<bazhang> err #defocus
<elky> bazhang, yes, i'm in defocus and freenode
<bazhang> elky, aha
<tonyyarusso> elky: I may be thinking of someone else.  Also @ bazhang
<tonyyarusso> Thankfully, other people keep track of such things.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, when I spoke to nhandler he said he was aware of Bacta and keeping an eye on him
<tonyyarusso> close enough
<elky> tonyyarusso, bacta is on the radar of most staff and has been for at least a year.
<ubottu> Tm_T called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<Tm_T> ...I hate missing ops there
<Bacta> Hi there, I would basically just like to apologize for my behaviour over the past day
<Bacta> It's been childish and stupid
<elky> thanks for the apology.
<Bacta> Also was wondering how I can go forward from here
<elky> i suspect it's best you let everyone cool down for a few days before you ask for anything more
<Bacta> mmk
<ikonia> Bacta: please don't pm me
<Bacta> I did about 2 hours ago
<ikonia> yes, and I'm asking you not to
<Bacta> I thought Ubuntu staff were fine for private messages?
<ikonia> as I've asked you many times before
<ikonia> based you your past behaviour I've requested to you any discussion happen in here
<ikonia> you make false accusations about what people say in pm
<Bacta> no i don't
<Bacta> and i requested this be discussed in here hence the unbanning
<ikonia> well it seems the discussion is over for the moment
<Bacta> Do you accept my apology?
<Flannel> Bacta: It was advised to you already that you come back in a few days after everyone has had a chance to cool their jets.  Please do so.
<Bacta> ok
<ikonia> I acceptaed your apology for name calling yesterday, and also explained that an apology would not remove your bans due to your long history of repeat offense
<bazhang> now I understand "issues" in the new bantracker
<ikonia> 09:50 <georgij__> U fucking whore
<ikonia> just got that in a pm
<bazhang> he has a history
<ikonia> oh really ?
<ikonia> first time I've seen him (that I'm aware of)
<Bacta> Hold up ... When did I get banned from #kubuntu?
<ikonia> Bacta: 9:00 today
<Bacta> Which is how long ago?
<ikonia> 55 minutes
<ikonia> sorry, forgot you're in a different time zone
<Bacta> What for?
<ikonia> your behaviour
<Bacta> I don't see anything there that would warrant a ban
<ikonia> I warned you yesterday it had to stop, you joined #kubuntu after being warned and banned from multiple ubuntu channels
<Bacta> It seems to be you doing all the banning, perhaps a second opinion would be nice
<ikonia> 07:46 < Bacta> Wheeeere the birds and the bees meet the willow trees
<ikonia> Bacta: how many times have you been asked NOT to do that
<Bacta> That should warrant a ban?
<bazhang> Bacta, you were asked to part and come back in a few days.
<Bacta> bazhang: PM?
<ikonia> Bacta: with your current and previous behaviouir - yes it has to stop
<bazhang> Bacta, please part and come back in a few days.
<Madpilot> Energizer troll. Bleh.
<bazhang> ikonia, ##linux is registered only in light of the recent bot attacks
<ikonia> bazhang: understanable, however the guy in question has an active registered nick that he says can't join
<ikonia> bazhang: georgij is registered and currently identified, but he still can't join
<bazhang> ikonia, I think he was not identified
<ikonia> he was earlier as georgij
<ikonia> and still is
<bazhang> ikonia, he just identified and got in
<ikonia> don't know though, stopped trying to help him when I got called a fucking whore
<bazhang> just trying to get him out of #debian to be honest
<ikonia> not so evil now niko ?
<ubottu> In ubottu, erUSUL said: gvfs is <reply>If you "mounted" something via «Places>Connect to Server» you can access it via terminal in ~/.gvfs
<MenZa> !gvfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs
<tsimpson> are we going to shut down #ubuntu-uds* ?
<Tm_T> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tm_T> how did I could check factoid of particular channel?
<ikonia> !factoic-#channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> !sound-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> !sound-#ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound-#ubuntu
<ikonia> like that
<Tm_T> arts should be gone there
<ikonia> !arts-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts-#kubuntu
<ikonia> !arts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts
<ikonia> looks good
<ikonia> or am I missunderstanding
<Tm_T> ikonia: in !sound-#kubuntu
<ikonia> ahhh
<ikonia> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> !sound-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> Tm_T: what should it say ?
<Tm_T> I don't know about how it goes nowadays, but ARTS is not used in KDE4
<ikonia> I'll have a quick prod
<tsimpson> we don't use a "sound system" in KDE4, so we can just get rid of that
<tsimpson> !no sound-#kubuntu is <reply> If you're having problems with sound see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<ikonia> just forget it then
<ikonia> !forget
<ubottu> I know nothing about forge yet, ikonia
<tsimpson> we don't need to " ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)" either
<mneptok> hi honey! i'm home!
<gord> i am not =\
<Flannel> mneptok: There's a casserole in the oven, help yourself.
<mneptok> Flannel: thanks, dear. did you get the kids tucked in?
<mneptok> gord: still @ the hotel?
<LjL> hey, could someone have a look at #ubuntu-offtopic? links posted and stuff seem kind of inappropriate to me.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> LjL: sorry for slow reponse
<Pricey> Straw poll, could anyone that got involved with the irc council discussion at uds please leave me a /msg ? If I already know about you then dw.
<Pricey> (remotely)
<LjL> ikonia: thanks
<ardchoille> the user Yo in #ubuntu needs a hint about ot, I've sent him two but I don't think he understands
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (unconnected)
<ardchoille> the user unconnected in #ubuntu has been banned and unbanned twice now
<ikonia> looking
<ikonia> k-train looks an interesting user
<jpds> ikonia: wat?
<ikonia> there is a user called k-train in #ubuntu
<ikonia> unconnected looks like it may be bucky
#ubuntu-ops 2009-11-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, LjL said: !register =~ s/nickname ./nickname./
<Pricey> !register =~ s/nickname ./nickname./
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<niko> Pricey: perhaps http://blog.freenode.net/2008/05/new-services-nicknames-and-accounts/ ?
<niko> more usefull
<jussi01> niko: I dont think so
<jussi01> niko: the original has a nice, simple tutorial for getting registered.
<niko> lot of them miss email verification
<jussi01> if its incorrect, you guys at freenode need to get it fixed
<mneptok> could someone keep a weather eye on chatZilla in #u? i need to go make dinner.
<mneptok> fankee
<bazhang> wow netsplitsville
<bazhang> oh fun bot attacks
<mneptok> bazhang: #u ?
<bazhang> mneptok, removed before they could attack, but yes there amongst other places
<bazhang> traciella looks to be one as well just waiting
<bazhang> yikes horrific lag here
<bazhang> yep
<elky> tsimpson, are the floodbots insane?
<bazhang> Bacta, hi
<Bacta> Hello
<Bacta> I was wondering about my ban status on #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu
<bazhang> Bacta, you were asked to come back a few days later.
<bazhang> a little more than 24 hrs has passed
<Bacta> Ok
<Bacta> I'll come back tomorrow
<Bacta> Thank you bazhang
<bazhang> Bacta, a few days would be more than two (ie tomorrow); please dont idle in this channel, thanks
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Dayofswords said: !8ball: why is the sky blue?
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #kubuntu (Rondell)
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<emma> Hello there ubuntu ops :)
<emma> Does anyone here happen to be awake?
<emma> ahh indeed, it has nick changed to prodcutnews1
<bazhang> emma,  a spambot?
<emma> bazhang: doesn't seem to be a spambot, at least not yet.
<bazhang> emma, ok, what was the issue
<emma> prodcutnews1 came into one of my channels, and i notice it in a couple of others, including this one.
<bazhang> no disruptions from it that I can see so far.
<emma> Okay -- I wasn't sure how you all felt about bots. I was mostly curious if you all also thought it was a bot or not. I don't want to kick/ban a person who just looks like a bot.
<bazhang> the ident of robot is not always indicative of an actual bot
<emma> Yes indeed that's why I haven't already kick/banned it. The ident of robot does not give a person a lot of confidence it isn't a bot. :)
<emma> And they have yet to respond for over 12 hours.
<emma> Anyhow, that was it. If you guys don't know if it's a bot that's what I was looking to find out. Take it easy now. :)
<topyli> apparently we've had a visit from locke in -ot. looks like he's back to linking to pictures and talking about his hot girlfriend :(
<bazhang> :/ yuk
<tsimpson> elky: what do you mean?
<elky> tsimpson, all 4 opped up and did the same stuff before.
<elky> tsimpson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/325272/
<tsimpson> elky: looks like heavy lag [22/11/09 09:48:17] RECV: ChanServ replied after 38 s
<tsimpson> time there is UTC+2
<tsimpson> that's from FloodBot1, which forced the others into emergency mode
<elky> ok, so we at least know why
<elky> (but yes, they are insane ;) )
<tsimpson> well, that goes without saying
<bazhang> bao_ is metbsd without the cloak
<bazhang> * [Indian`] (n=Kavita@111.125.224.252): purple ban evading in -ot
<elky> lovely.
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (trudell)
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> Tm _t is right there
<jussi01> and tsimpson
<maco> and me :)
 * jussi01 was watching, but only acts in emeregencies when theres no one else... :D
<tsimpson> typical council member ;)
<jussi01> tsimpson: jeps
<jussi01> thats how its supposed to be :D
<Tm_T> ... nice, I wondered why this channel was silent all day...
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi01> Tm_T: it means you have to do something again... :D
<Tm_T> jussi01: don't tempt me
<Tm_T> btw I try to avoid touching ban today in overall so you all feel free to jump in if there seem to be need for one
<jussi01> ok, Im off for food. can someone sort the topic in #k? its missing something from the url
<jussi01> lates
<Tm_T> I'll look at it
<tsimpson> sorted
<Tm_T> mmm, I haven't noticed anything ):
<elky> Tm_T, it lacks "jussi01 is weird".
<tsimpson> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuideli -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> I wonder when it did lack it...
<tsimpson> I don't know, last time it changed it was ok
<bazhang> looks fine here
<Tm_T> tsimpson: ye, and you didn't change it either
<tsimpson> /topic #kubuntu gave me the https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuideli link, then I changed it
<Tm_T> I saw no change
<bazhang> no actual changes, you just opped then de-opped
<Tm_T> so this seems to be more of freenode falling down?
<Tm_T> or failing, or clients failing
<Tm_T> or all these three
<bazhang> yeah likely or irc client
<tsimpson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/325422/
<Tm_T> tsimpson: ye, and that topic change wasn't seen here (:
 * Tm_T hands a brakediscs to kiraitachi
<Tm_T> ok, I really need to find some relief for this headache, see you later ->
<ryanakca> Is it me, or is trudell trolling again
<Tm_T> ryanakca: who, where? (;)
<Tm_T> ryanakca: banforward him here
<Tm_T> or just ban
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Who, you or me?
<Tm_T> I won't touch bans today ):
<ryanakca>  /amfr nick #channel reason    appears to be the auto_bleh.pl command...
<Tm_T> was that correct format?
<Tm_T> if not, just fix it for me
<bazhang> I would if I had ops there ; maco ^^
<Tm_T> bazhang: you don't have? I thought that was where you had it first
<maco> what do you want me to do?
<bazhang> Tm_T, I was just there learning under you and Jucato :)
<Tm_T> maco: if the banforward I set is not proper format, means not working, just fix it
<maco> i dont know how
<bazhang> trudell!*@*.*!#ubuntu-ops
<maco> i know how to ban and unban and /quote remove...thats about it
<Tm_T> oh well
<Pici> bazhang: you should lose the dot in the mask, as cloaks don't have them.
<bazhang> Pici, I would if I could :)
<bazhang> that was a paste ^^
<Pici> Also, hello everyone again, back from UDS at last.
<bazhang> wb Pici
<maco> Pici: did we meeted?
<Pici> maco: uh... yes. we meeted a lot.
<maco> Pici: i know you were in the UW sessions but i still dont know if we met
 * maco does a whois to find out your real-life name
<Pici> maco: Hi! I'm Ben, nice to meet you.
<maco> oh!
<maco> ok :)
<maco> yes we did meeted
<Pici> :)
<bazhang> hehe
<Pici> maco: sorry, I thought you knew I was me.
<bazhang> trudell, hi
<trudell> hi
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> you were banforwarded to this channel
<trudell> its ture
<trudell> true
<bazhang> trudell, this is not #kubuntu
<trudell> yeah
<trudell> i know
<trudell> i know
<bazhang> so you can stop with the nonsense
<trudell> its a kubuntu disaster
<bazhang> trudell, then dont use it
<trudell> why no sense?
<trudell> friend, think about it
<bazhang> trudell, there is absolutely no reason for you to do that.
<trudell> ubuntu is most popular distribution in the world
<trudell> why kernel dont run 3d cards?
<bazhang> trudell, this is not about debating what you claim.
<trudell> friend
<bazhang> trudell, this is to discuss your ban
<trudell> why development team dont suport libgtk-1.2 las legacy?
<trudell> why development team dont suport libgtk-1.2 as legacy?
<bazhang> trudell, you were asked repeatedly to stop pasting that in #kubuntu , yet continued.
<trudell> you dont care
<bazhang> trudell, this is not about debating what you claim, as I stated earlier.
<trudell> i dont wanna go back to #kubuntu channel
<trudell> i dont wanna more kubuntu
<Tm_T> trudell: then don't
<bazhang> trudell, yet you tried to join and were forwarded here.
<trudell> cause Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> trudell, no need for the cursing either
<Seeker`> this isn't going anywhere
<trudell> i wanna only put my message for users
<bazhang> let me take of this please
<trudell> this --> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> since hardy version
<trudell> and not supports to older libraries
<bazhang> trudell, absent any discussion of that. there is nothing else to say. Please /part the channel.
<trudell> what channel?
<bazhang> this one.
<trudell> what one?
<bazhang> if someone with ops in here could oblige.
<trudell> oblige a what?
<trudell> this --> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> trudell, please read the topic here.
<Tm_T> trudell: honestly, if you are not willing to discuss your ban, leave
<trudell> where?
<trudell> i'm discuss
<bazhang> no you are not.
<trudell> this --> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> just /part   thanks.
<trudell> why not support to legacy libraries when the distributions like intrepid sucks?
<trudell> a lot of problems could be solved with correctly aptitude of ubuntu development team
<trudell> isnt?
<jrib> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> jrib called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<bazhang> thanks
 * Amaranth dies laughing
<Amaranth> Where is my Microsoft check?
<Pici> :D
<bazhang> hehe
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<bazhang> mmkay
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<trudell> Microsoft bribes Ubuntu development team to make bullshit kernel to not run 3d cards or commercial games on Linux.
<Pici> Has the #k banforward been changed to a ban yet?
<bazhang> nope
<Tm_T> Pici: no, and I really don't like to do bans today, at all
<Amaranth> Maybe I should ask trudell where my check is
<Amaranth> He seems to know all about it
<Pici> Tm_T: why not?
<bazhang> he was in #ubuntu-devel earlier as well
<Tm_T> Pici: I'm _really_ shaky, far from capable to make sure I don't screw up something
<Tm_T> or, atleast far from trusting myself
<Seeker`> Tm_T: whats wrong?
<Tm_T> I have no idea, possibly blood isn't flowing properly or something similarly silly
<bazhang> Tm_T, turn off your computer and get a rest please
<bazhang> Tm_T, nothing is more important than your health.
<gord> apart from the worlds largest diamond
<bazhang> well that, but fat chance
<Tm_T> bazhang: heh, I'm just too used to have this in time to time
<bazhang> Tm_T, I felt bad last week and stayed off IRC for quite a stretch
<bazhang> nearly one day!
<Tm_T> haha
<bazhang> :)
<Tm_T> actually, now that you guys seems to be up and aware of this one person, I could try to take some large amounts of sugar and try find cracks from ceiling, have fun kids (: ->>
<bazhang> hehe
<ubottu> beuno called the ops in #ubuntu-devel ()
<bazhang> wonder who
<bazhang> trudell is there and in -motu
<nhandler> So is someone going to take care of him in -devel?
<bazhang> would that I could nhandler
<nhandler> mneptok you around?
<bazhang> he is hitting all the channels apparently #kubuntu-devel now
<Seeker`> superm1: how can we help you?
<ryanakca> Could someone remove him from #kubuntu-devel please?
<Tm_T> ok, if you want, I can ban him there too
<Tm_T> ...I wanted
<ryanakca> Tm_T: Thanks :)
<ubottu> trudell called the ops in #ubuntu-motu ()
<Tm_T> it's out of my hands now...
<nixternal> its out of everyone's hands :)
<Tm_T> not true, really
<Tm_T> we just have to find someone with hands large enough
<nixternal> hehe, sladen is in there, but he hasn't figured out /abk yet I don't think :D
<Tm_T> nixternal: what's that?
<nixternal> in #ubuntu-motu, that trudell character is in there being a fool as well
<Tm_T> nixternal: I meant /abk (:
<nixternal> oh, irssi auto_bleh script that /auto bans and kicks
<nixternal> old skewl
<Tm_T> ok
<bazhang> only one channel he hasn't hit yet
<Tm_T> bazhang: there's plenty of channels to hit yet
<bazhang> Tm_T, one of size I meant, sorry
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> nixternal: I must be really "new school" then, only opping is automated here
<Tm_T> well, "automated" (:
<Tm_T> aliased
<Tm_T> hmm, and remove
<nixternal> lol
<jpds> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<nhandler> For those who might not have seen -devel:
<nhandler> 11:07:50 < slangasek> should the !ops token be updated to include more people who are actually current and active ops?
<nhandler> 11:08:05 < slangasek> (and drop thom, fooishbar, jdub, perhaps)
<jpds> Yes, done.
<jussi01> someone could check all the ops factoids perhaps?
<jussi01> areoplane wireless ftw!!!!!!!!!!!! :D
<jpds> jussi01: Cleaned up some.
 * jpds considers leaving the hotel.
<jussi01> jpds: which ones did yo clean?
<jpds> -server.
<jussi01> jpds: which hotel you at?
<jpds> One where some people seem to insist on speaking French.
<jussi01> lol
<superm1> Seeker`, jussi01 insisted that I come here
 * MenZa just has !ops on highlight.
<jpds> MenZa: Yes, me too, thanks.
<MenZa> :D
 * MenZa plays with jpds.
<jussi01> superm1: hang on Ill sort you out with a +v so nobody bothers you more
<bazhang> heh
<Tm_T> superm1: who are you?!
<bazhang> except mneptok perhaps
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi01> everyone, superm1 is the project lead on mythbuntu
<bazhang> hi superm1 !! welcome :)
<jussi01> :)
<Tm_T> superm1: welcome (:
<bazhang> :)
<maco> superm1: ooooh so youre shiny then
<maco> he's also the one who understands dkms magic
<bazhang> about to get going on my own mythbuntu setup here :)
<jussi01> heya maco
<mneptok> superm1? seriously?
<bazhang> good night all
<mneptok> there goes the neighborhood.
<jussi01> mneptok: it was gone ages ago when you moved in...
<jussi01> :D
<MenZa> \o superm1
<mneptok> jussi01: i have friends in Finland. strange, unpredictable friends ....
<Tm_T> mneptok: I'm now unpredictable too?!
<jussi01> mneptok: you are strange, so thats no suprise,,, :D
<mneptok> Tm_T: omerta. learn, love it.   ;)
<jussi01> !-hi
<ubottu> hi aliases: howdy, hello, hey, welcome - added by Seveas on 2006-07-11 17:20:25 - last edited by elky on 2009-09-14 11:13:24
<tsimpson> jussi01: are we (read "you") going to close down the #ubuntu-uds* channels?
<tsimpson> udsbotu is already gone
<Pricey> "close down"?
<maco> tsimpson: jussi just went to bed, i think
<jussi01> tsimpson: yes, when I get home
<tsimpson> ok, just checking
<maco> jussi01: what happened to sleep?
<tsimpson> Pricey: there's no need for them to be open when UDS is over
<maco> jussi01: did you decide its for the weak?
<jussi01> maco: just havent got there yet
<Pricey> tsimpson: wonder what "close down" includes though
<tsimpson> there's a couple of options, +i, +f
<tsimpson> also depends on if #ubuntu-uds should say open or not
<jussi01> deregister? theres no need for them any more except #ubuntu-uds
<tsimpson> actually, dropping them is probably best
<tsimpson> they are based on room names from one hotel in Dallas
<jussi01> exactly
<Pricey> that sounds better to me
<Pricey> and just let people filter out
<jussi01> Pricey: exactly my plan
<jussi01> ok, IM really going now. laters
<tsimpson> night o/
<Tm_T> 2133.44 <trudell> gay  2134.09 <trudell> go to #kubuntu-sux
<Tm_T> just so you know (;
<Pricey> no need to join
<Pricey> where was that frmo?
<Tm_T> in PM, but he hit #kubuntu-offtopic too
<mneptok> nhandler: just saw you looking for me in scrollback. what's up?
<mneptok> nhandler: nm. "trudell," and Pici LARTed that user.
<Tm_T> mneptok: he is doing his second round btw
<ikonia> hitting #kubuntu-bugs
<Pricey> ikonia: dealing
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> just seen
<ikonia> I'm seen drunkpunk before
<nhandler> Does someone have a link to the meeting where the discussion of voice in #ubuntu-ops vs membership in ~ubuntu-irc was discussed? I'm still not clear on the benefit in having 2 "lists of ops"
<ikonia> not I
<Pricey> I believe it is all about making sure that there are clear "terms", which expire.
<Pricey> And keeping track of those terms.
<nhandler> Pricey: So based on that, users who are voiced in here should be members of the LP team in order to keep track of when their "term" expires, correct?
<Tm_T> nhandler: also to identify who are ops and who are not, so we can easily see who is in need of help and who is helper
<Pricey> nhandler: I've heard lots of things, and am confused about ubuntu-irc, and operators on access lists etc. etc.
<nhandler> Pricey: So am I, which is why I asked. I just didn't want to add this to the meeting agenda/bring it up on the ML if it had already been discussed/clarified at a previous meeting (I thought I remembered seeing it on an agenda)
<Pricey> nhandler: I'm sure it'll all be fleshed out on the wiki somewhere soon and put up for debate properly.
<mneptok> it was my understanding that it would be broken into something akin to an o: line vs. chanops. there will be "core Ubuntu ops" that have access to every Ubuntu namespace channel, and then each channel would have its own ops particular to that channel.
<nhandler> In that case, we really need to clarify how these "core Ubuntu ops" are chosen, how long their term length is, and exactly what power they have (I think this stuff might have been talked about at one of the UDS sessions)
<Pricey> "every ubuntu namespace channel" wait what? how would that be accomplished technically?
<maco> jussi could answer that stuff
<maco> he was at the IRCC UDS sessions
<Pricey> "core ubuntu ops", as in ubuntu-irc have always only ever looked after the core 8 channels or so
<nhandler> That was what I thought he meant Pricey. It would not be practical for *all* of ubuntu-irc to be added to all #ubuntu-* channel access lists. Even the IRC Council members aren't individually on each #ubuntu-* access list (only the shared account is)
<nhandler> s/is/should be/
<Pricey> nhandler: its not only impracticle, its impossible
<Pricey> nhandler: the irc council shared account isn't on #ubuntu-*'s flags lists
<nhandler> Pricey: The wiki page on setting up new #ubuntu-* channels recommends adding the shared account to the access list, which is why I said it "should be" there (although I know it is missing from many channels)
<Pricey> That seems very, very intrusive if that was the proposal made at uds.
<Pricey> I guess when GMS arrives, it would provide the above for the couple of GCs.
<nhandler> Here is the community-irc-council-lucid-plans Gobby doc from UDS: http://pastebin.com/m59a723d8
<Pricey> That discusses syncing individual channels lists' into launchpad groups. Nothing about ubuntu-irc I believe.
<nhandler> It also talks about 2 levels of OPs, a core group and then individual channel OPs as well as the need for an expiration on IRC Team membership (with renewal)
<Pricey> where?
<Pricey> i only see it talking about operators of the core channels
<nhandler> Pricey: The chart at the bottom shows the IRCC at the top, with Core OPs below it, and then individual channel ops below that. The way that is shown, it is up for interpretation about how far the core ops' power extends. And should they really have any more power than individual channel OPs (besides having OP access in multiple channels)?
<Pricey> yeah, i don't see that chart explaining anything
<Pricey> and it doesn't exactly fit in with any writing elsewhere on the page
<nhandler> Well, I have to get some other work done, but I do think that this stuff needs some clarification.
<ubottu> In #bzr, OldAl said: ubottu: So who is the midget inside of you? (Reminds me of a chess playing "machine")
<trudell> lmao
<jpds> REally?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-22
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rseward said: ubottu. I know it is EOL. But surely there must be a repo with the last set of .deb to bring it up to April 30th, 2010 updates.
<maco> ugh sanddbox is a pain in the ___
<IdleOne> Now you can either follow the rules and guidelines or you can be banned
<sanddbox> I disagree, now who do I consult?
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<sanddbox> I am of course referncing the guideline "When disagreements occur, consult others"
<sanddbox> Why was i kicked from #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> you can consult the IRCC by following the link ubottu just gave you.
<sanddbox> Why was i kicked from #ubuntu?
<IdleOne> your attitude is poor and disruptive to the channel.
<IdleOne> that is why I banned you.
<sanddbox> your attitude is poor and disruptive to the community
<sanddbox> i get what's going on
<IdleOne> perhaps and you can bring that up to the IRCC if you like
<sanddbox> i exercise my right to free speech and ask who to consult (per the guidelines)
<sanddbox> and i get banned
<IdleOne> you have no right to free speech on irc
<sanddbox> you're destroying free speech as surely as obama is
<maco> no i think the +q was at the repeated insults
<maco> which, if you've read the rest of those two links you were given, you will see is not allowed
<IdleOne> the +q was for repeated insults and general disruptive behavior
<sanddbox> maco, i stopped the remarks after i was informed of the guidelines
<maco> also, the first amendment does not apply to the internet
<sanddbox> yes it does
<sanddbox> the US controls the internet
<maco> or to any form of censorship that is not imposed by the US Government
<maco> no it doesn't
<sanddbox> it was made by DARPA
<maco> its been a long time since anyone but private ISPs controlled it
<sanddbox> please, i don't want to get the cyber police involved
<IdleOne> I think we are done here. You have the info you need to appeal my decision. Please part this channel
<maco> the US Gov does not own Comcast, Verizon, etc. and i'm pretty sure the US doesnt control the Great Firewall of China
<IdleOne> !ops | please remove sanddbox.
<ubottu> please remove sanddbox.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  Tm_T, tritium, elky, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, imbrandon, PriceChild, Madpilot, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, tsimpson, gnomefreak, jussi, topyli, or nhandler!
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (please remove sanddbox.)
<sanddbox> why can't I stay?
<IdleOne> read the topic
<IdleOne> no idle policy.
<sanddbox> my issue is still not dealt withj
<sanddbox> i haven't gotten a reply for my online appeal
<IdleOne> it won't be dealt with tonight.
<tonyyarusso> sanddbox: If you have anything relevant to address still we can do that, but I haven't seen one yet, so you'll want to get to it quick.
<tonyyarusso> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<tonyyarusso> ^^ there's the process from here.
<maco> thats already been given
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, well.
<sanddbox> this environment feels hostile
<IdleOne> been there done that. this ban will not be lifted by me anytime soon. IRCC is his next step.
<bazhang> he wanted clippy?
<maco> bazhang: it started there
<bazhang> maco, I just read up on it
<maco> then some "read things in the most inflammatory way possible" when we got to what a "bot" is
<maco> (saying "yes theres a virus in the channel" was so so so tempting at that point)
<bazhang> perhaps a vm with win? to get clippy
<maco> i said ms office
<maco> and then ze ewwww'd at it
<bazhang> he's trying to get a cloak now to get around the ban
<maco> oh dear
<IdleOne> won't work
<maco> mmm you did set it on host not nick
<IdleOne> I set it on host, his attitude in that channel now won't get him a cloak
<maco> ah
<IdleOne> least I doubt it will
<bazhang> or no, just trolling
<maco> "why do you want a cloak?" "to get around a ban"
<IdleOne> you know when jordan finally gets ops, we will probably have to remind him to join here :)
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> hehe
<IdleOne> :)
<maco> hang on.. rww should be allowed in here
<maco> i was allowed here when i was just a #u-w op
<bazhang> new rules in town
<IdleOne> maco: rules got changed since then
<maco> oh confusing
<IdleOne> but he will be allowed soon enough (I hope)
<IdleOne> rww and jordan_u +9000
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (meng, mars__)
<Tm_T> ooh, free speech -card!
 * Tm_T is reading logs
<topyli> elky: there is the occasional random "join this team" clicker but it's not that bad. about the same level with the number requests for technical support through my individual launchpad page
<elky> topyli, that's dropped a lot. we used to have almost daily
<jussi> almost daily is a bit over the top - maybe weekly. but yeah, it has dropped significantly.
<elky> it was more than weekly less than daily.
<elky> but yeah, i'm not convinced you've managed to filter them out of the shortlist anyway.
<jussi> I dont think we edited the list (unless someone did before I got to it)
<elky> jussi, well... if topyli is telling the truth and you get some drive-by applicants, it must have been shortlisted.
<topyli> no need, it wasn't that long. obviously we dropped some from the list that you saw, elky
<elky> what list that I saw?
<elky> i'm referring to the list I responded to yesterday
<topyli> yes that one
<elky> so you've dropped the one who didn't even bother to make a wiki page?
<topyli> obviously not, since you saw that one :)
<jussi> Ladies and gents, still waiting on more IRCC nominations, so if you think youve got something to bring to the table, lets have your nominations!
<elky> how many seats are we needing to fill?
<jussi> 2
<elky> and how many nominations have been made?
<ikonia> secret
<elky> clearly
<ikonia> no it is
<elky> because sekrit hush hush election processes are apparently how we get the ircc to be more trusted...?
<topyli> "too few". essentially, how many candidates we have and who they are should not affect your decision to run. we will know the names when it's time to vote
<elky> topyli, oh, it's not going to affect /my/ decision to run. I've already signed up to the race
<topyli> yep
<elky> Oooh, unless i wasn't suppsoed to say that.
<jussi> no, you are welcome to say, of course, just that we will not make comments on who is running until the time is up.
<topyli> oh i'm sure you're allowed to talk about your own decisons
<elky> i didn't ask /who/. I asked how many.
<topyli> there might be a reason later to break down the number of candidates by "those who nominated on time," "those who eventually nominated during the extension," and "those on CC's eventual shortlist," but i don't see why we would do that. it's pretty much the CC's decision since they're the ones who appoint the ircc in the first place
<elky> this ridiculous secrecy and back-room dealing culture is going to end.
<topyli> ok
<elky> the ircc now is less trustworthy than the ircc I was on which was accused as being untrustworthy.
<elky> The ircc now doesn't treat ops as people, it treats them as numbers to allocate to boxes for micromanaging. it's not healthy.
<topyli> you don't trust the ircc because it holds the election according to the charter set by the cc
<elky> not true. I don't trust the ircc because "we can't tell you" is the default answer to everything.
<elky> i don't trust the ircc because it doesn't listen to the ops anymore
<topyli> that's not true either. we have told you many things
<elky> i don't trust the ircc because of how i've seen it behave, and how i've seen it neglect the actions that would let it know what the ops feel about their roles.
<elky> i don't trust the ircc because the ircc hasn't given me any reason to trust it.
<elky> but it's taken plenty of them away.
<jussi> elky: Im at work so answers are slow in coming, but care to be specific?
<elky> jussi, when is the last time you put yourself in a position where you could witness ops candidly discuss what being an op is like?
<jussi> elky: hrm?
<elky> where do you interact with operators of channels in a manner in which they can express how they /really/ feel about things?
<jussi> elky: If you are asking about the "alt channel" -Ive already proposed that, and its on the next meeting agenda... ?
<topyli> mailing list, #ubuntu-irc-council, meetings, offhand. i'm not sure what you want
<elky> topyli, how on earth can one be candid while knowing they're being watched?
<topyli> the channel is private. pm is supported too
<elky> topyli, nobody adhereing to the code of conduct can be truely candid there.
<topyli> oh
<elky> and to know what ops are feeling, you need to remove the code of conduct from the equation.
<topyli> uh, no
<elky> uh, yes.
<elky> There is no way to know how an op is feeling if they're forbidden from expressing it.
<jussi> elky: but ops are eloquent enough to express it within the CoC.
<elky> You're fooling yourself if you really think that.
<Tm_T> I slightly agree with elky, when expressing feelings, sstrong enforcing coc might be limiting
<Tm_T> might, could, in some cases is
<elky> jussi, it's like asking a child to be honest while the child knows that what is said will be relayed to the parents.
<topyli> i'd prefer the child doesn't try to be civil just because s/he's afraid of parents
<elky> topyli, that's what the CoC does to conversations.
<elky> it forces the op to be civil for fear of the big bad CC
<elky> it's been demonstrated to do so.
<topyli> the metaphor is not very good though, children can't be fired if they're naughty. upholding the coc on the other hand is the ops' *job*
<elky> topyli, no, it's the ops *HOBBY*
<topyli> that said, i don't mind if you slip from the coc while in pm with me
<topyli> or maybe even in the ircc's private channel
<elky> the IRCC shouldn't be treating staff like the ops owe the ircc. that's another thing the ircc is doing to lose my trust
<jussi> elky: some more info on that one also?
<elky> er, ops like the ops. See! you make us think as though we're bound to this place to the point we call ourselves staff.
<elky> jussi, your micromanaging. your grand "report your away days" thing.
<elky> and if any of this is news to you, then that's a whole new reason for me to lose trust.
<topyli> elky: sure, we're volunteers. upholding the coc on irc channels is a job we've taken upon ourselves because we want to, so it's different from wage labor. still i don't get why i should express my feelings in a rude way even if i'm unhappy
<topyli> which, btw, i am atm :)
<elky> topyli, maybe i should have scarequoted "civil" then. The coc enforces a pretty restrictive standard.
<popey> elky: People are unable to express themselves within the CoC?
<elky> there is no way one can fully express themselves and not be screamed down over coc. mentioning names is so frowned upon that we can't trust that we can say things about people.
<topyli> not really. i like jdub's "don't be an asshat" definition of the coc, even if breaks the coc, strictly speaking
<elky> popey, i cannot, for example, say an op is deficient in carrying out their role without being yelled at for personal attacks.
<popey> You can.
<topyli> sure you can
<elky> popey, i've done it before and got screamed at, so no, i cannot.
<jussi> elky: absolutely you can
<jussi> elky: we have #ubuntu-irc-council expressly for items like that.
<elky> jussi, which i dont visit anymore since i get kicked out of before getting a response
<popey> The CC gets people complaining about other peoples conduct, and we take those seriously, we don't accuse the accuser of being in breach of the CoC
<elky> popey, i must get special treatment then.
<popey> I don't know (or have forgotten or mislaid the memory) of the specifics of what you're talking about, sorry.
<elky> i'm serious. i've never been able to criticise someone and not get yelled at for it.
<popey> Of course there's ways and means of doing that. But as I say, I don't know the specifics.
<topyli> i don't remember yelling at anyone, but maybe my memory is selective
<popey> "Joe is an asshat, and can't manage an irc channel because he sucks" vs "Joe has consistently shows an inability to control channel #x [citation] [citation]"
<popey> (I am not pointing a finger at you elky, just stating the bleeding obvious)
<Tm_T> it's breaching coc, but merely the fear of doing so that restricts, I can see
<Tm_T> ...scroll <3
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (Sargun_Screen appears to be abusive - 4)
<ikonia> hmmm, that didn't set a ban forward
<IdleOne> morning
<Tm_T> evening (:
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !slashd is <reply> The -d switch to update-manager and do-release-upgrade is for upgrading to unreleased development versions of Ubuntu, NOT the current stable version of Ubuntu. See !upgrade for stable release upgrade instructions.
<rww> ^^ that could probably be worded better, but I keep seeing this mistake made in #ubuntu, so it might be nice to factoid it.
<Pici> rww: I agree.
<rww> Pici: I'll get to that floodbot doc today, btw. Apologies for the delay
<charlie-tca> heh, but it does work to upgrade easily with modifying files from 10.04 to 10.10
<rww> until someone who's actually running 10.10 runs it and ends up on natty. and then we all cry.
<Pici> Well, we won't cry, they will.
<rww> best to just stick to The Right Way To Do It, imho. same reason we don't recommend modifying sources.list and aptitude dist-upgrade
<rww> Pici: the all-caps ranting about how Ubuntu sucks is painful to my ears :(
<Pici> oh :(
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu (nico888)
<ikonia> what's going on tonigth in #u ?
<Pici> Its a full moon ;)
<ikonia> RottNKorpse's attitude stunk in pm
<ikonia> he feels it appropriate to mock users because "he's right" and won't follow guidelines as it's supressing his freedom of speach
<mneptok> IMO, behavior in a PM without commensurate behavior on-channel does not warrant a removal
<ikonia> mneptok: his behaviour in #ubuntu was unacceptable, so he was quieted, his follow up in pm making it clear he would not follow the channels guideslines, got him removed
<ikonia> I'm hopeful that now he realises his attitude won't be tollerated, it will change and I can lift the ban
<mneptok> well, it is a rotten corpse
<mneptok> IME, zombies are not fast learners
<Pici> Can someone keep an eye on -server for a few minutes, I need to drive home.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> although I don't have ops there
<Pici> Hm, I thought you did.
<ikonia> I've been trying to be more active in -server after urseuls comments
<ikonia> Pici: it got lost with the launchpad re-shuffle/mess around
<Pici> You should be active there, you know more about server stuff than I do ;)
<ikonia> ha ha
<ikonia> I'm trying to be more after it was pointed out we are not helping new users out well
<mneptok> i think i used to have ops there, but i don't now.
<ikonia> mneptok: there was a messing around with the groups on launchpad
<ikonia> I just don't think it's been tidied up
<mneptok> start the job with the full intention of finishing it completely, or don't start. ;)
<ikonia> it will be fine, most stuff can be sorted out any way, drive home
<mneptok> heh. soren has +o in -server, and has not worked for Canonical in months
<ikonia> you don't have to work there to get +o
<ikonia> he's pretty active i nthe server group
<mneptok> because he's working for Rackspace. poached by Rick Clark. :)
<tsimpson|n800> ikonia: there was no messing with regards to the LP teams and access lists, we only imported the access lists to LP. nothing in the reverse direction
<ikonia> tsimpson|n800: I wonder what went wrong
<ikonia> tsimpson|n800: (not with what you did)
<ikonia> I'll just re-apply to the team, seems the simplest way
<tsimpson|n800> I don't know, we havent done any "automatic" access management
<ikonia> just re-applied, seems easy way to resolve it
<IdleOne> if you need more eyes in -server I'd be happy to idle there, in fact I was idling there till znc got restarted
<Pici> <.<
<ikonia> ?
<h00k> Congrats to the new ops.
<Tm_T> wut 'appened?
<popey> ooo yes, congrats to the new ops!
<elky> Oh yay, an open invitation for all and any to apply to be ops of here.
 * elky headdesks.
<Tm_T> elky: ?
<elky> "... and seeing lots of applications
<elky> for the positions in #ubuntu-ops"
<elky> I can't imagine how that's going to end well.
<Pici> Uh. You need to be an operator before you can apply to be an Ubuntu op.
<Tm_T> elky: wasn't any issue last time, considering just one applied
<Pici> er, I mean you need to be an operator somewhere before you can be an #ubuntu-ops op.
<elky> That's ridiculously vague. We could have the Palin greeter be op here now.
<Tm_T> oh, nice names in new ops list, congrats all
<Tm_T> elky: if IRCC choose so, yes
<elky> Tm_T, and considering the ircc decided that someone who greets sarahs with "hi palin" is suitible for ops anywhere... wow, the trust I can get from /that/ is astounding.
<Pici> elky: I suggest you calm down.
 * elky raises an eyebrow.
 * h00k offers http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hj9H4Ku9sQ
 * mneptok offers up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sbOjxU6OpoM
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-23
<h00k> my language towards Flash is not very Ubuntu friendly :(
<h00k> There it loads.
<elky> you started it.
 * popey hugs http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/38074 for a flash-free experience of youtube
<elky> Hrm, I probably shouldn't on my web dev workstation...
<popey> heh :)
 * popey hugs having two separate firefox profiles
 * popey further hugs a shortcut to firefox --ProfileManager
<elky> Yeah, there's other extenuating circumstances...
<elky> Which since this is a logged channel...
<popey> sure
<popey> oooo.. the bedtime fairies have come to get me
<popey> nn
<elky> night
<bazhang> IdleOne, you called it on jordan_u :)
<Pici> oh hai
<h00k> rww: can we hal--I mean, hey, welcome!
<bazhang> I, for one, welcome our new rww overlords
<IdleOne> bazhang: :)
<maco> hi rww!
<rww> there's a + by my name :O
<Pici> :O
<h00k> rww++
<bazhang> yahooey!
 * IdleOne tackhuggles the new op
<maco> IdleOne: i believe the word you are looking for is "glomp"
<IdleOne> rww:  Welcome to the end of your enjoying IRC
<h00k> ba fooey.
<Pici> rww: Now you can stop reading our logs
<IdleOne> finally
<bazhang> Pici, hehe
<rww> I imagine Canonical will be pleased by the significant decrease in bandwidth use ;)
<pleia2> welcome rww :)
<rww> Thanks, everyone :)
<maco> haah
<IdleOne> Shall I ban jordan_u from the #u and forward here?
<IdleOne> hehe
<Pici> rww: Just a heads up, we haven't decided on whats going on with operator mentorship yet, but they will be assigned probably this week.
<Pici> bad IdleOne
<IdleOne> oh cmon
<maco> i forgot about that mentorship thing
<h00k> :)
<IdleOne> we get mentors?
<maco> i got assigned nhandler as my mentor when i became a #ubuntu op, but id already been a #kubuntu op for like 6 months
<h00k> I had.../me greps logs
<IdleOne> I should find out who my mentor is
<nhandler> maco: Yeah, we are still trying to work on that aspect of the process
 * Pici rolls eyes
<maco> do i get a new mentor because i got a new channel?
<maco> :P
<bazhang> I never got a mentor for #watchpaintdry, err I mean #xubuntu
<IdleOne> right! Pici, well he is doing a great job :)
<rww> maco: I think for #ubuntu-offtopic's case, they're called "psychologists".
<h00k> bazhang: I lol'd.
<IdleOne> hey, I got +o in here
<bazhang> :0
<IdleOne> haha, you people are crazier then i thought
<bazhang> than
<IdleOne> than also
<h00k> This exists as a log in my irclogs: ⢁ᗡ.log
<bazhang> h00k, funkyHat log :)
<h00k> bazhang: must be
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> where is funkyHat?
<Pici> I think hes been busy with school type things.
<bazhang> perma-idle
<h00k> ^ that
<IdleOne> [funkyHat] idle 721:47:24,
<IdleOne> wow
<bazhang> stardate:
<mneptok> at least funkyHat was here during the problems with the Mongol invasions.
<mneptok> too bad he missed the fall of Constantinople.
<bazhang> mneptok, haha
<h00k> but now it's Istanbul.
<Pici> Why did Constantinople get the works?
<h00k> Not Constantinople. It's Istanbul, not Constantinople.
<h00k> That's nobody's business but the Turks!
<mneptok> h00k: that happened in the 20th century. funkyHat was 700 years idle at that point
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: Congrats! and Welcome!!!!!
<Jordan_U> :)
<rww> psst, IRCC, "Operators of #ubuntu will automatically also become operators of #ubuntu+1" ;)
<IdleOne> that is correct
<Pici> rww: Yeah.  We're not sure if we want to do that until your probationary period is over.
<bazhang> now Jordan_U has cause to idle here :)
<Amaranth> rww is abusing his powers, kicked me from #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason :(
<Pici> Jordan_U: Welcome!
<IdleOne> !appeals > Amaranth
<ubottu> Amaranth, please see my private message
<rww> Thus begins the reign of terror.
<bazhang> Amaranth, awww!
<rww> hi Jordan_U :)
<Jordan_U> rww: Hi :)
<Amaranth> IdleOne: Hey, step one is complaining here
<IdleOne> yeah, you complained, we don't care.
<IdleOne> next step!
<Pici> Jordan_U: As I explained to rww earlier, we will be assigning mentors sometime this week, but we wanted to welcome you all to the team first :).
<Amaranth> omgbuntu time
<IdleOne> I do have a small complaint to make
<Pici> Until then you're all free to annoy anyone you can find.
<Pici> IdleOne: hm?
<h00k> Jordan_U: welcome!
<IdleOne> When I first got ops, I was welcomed here and then I got about an hours worth of OMG dude you are going to lose your mind comments/warnings from most of the team.
<Pici> IdleOne: If its about what I think its about then I'd like to action it as soon as I get word from the rest of the ircc.
<IdleOne> Pici: what?
<Pici> nevermind then ;)
<Pici> I'll talk to you later about it.
<IdleOne> okie
<IdleOne> so anywayyyyyy.
 * Pici returns to his hole
<IdleOne> I was almost scared into giving up my +o the first day
<IdleOne> you people are being way to nice the the new recruits. aren't we going to haze them or something?
<IdleOne> s/the/to/
<rww> having +o is its own hazing.
 * h00k lowers Pici some food on a string
 * Pici noms
<h00k> I have one called OHSH that is for when a channel gets flooded, it does a bunch of stuffs, I forget.
<h00k> (an /alias)
<Pici> I also hacked at a /whois modifier that also gives me people's city, state/region, and country off of their host information.
<IdleOne> does it work in xchat also?
<Pici> Probably not.
<IdleOne> cuz that would be helpful
<Pici> ex: http://paste.ubuntu.com/535415/
<h00k> He's not in the France
<IdleOne> but he isn't in France
<Pici> Something thinks that funkyhat.org is.
<h00k> I bet the VPS or whatever he owns might be!
<IdleOne> that's it
<maco> Pici: does your script think im in texas?
<nhandler> Amaranth: FYI, going to -ops isn't until step 3 of the appeals process
<Pici> maco: no, because you have a cloak ;)
<maco> oh right
<Amaranth> nhandler: Not according to ubottu
<nhandler> Bleh, the factoid needs to be updated. The wiki page has it as step 3
<rww> Your script doesn't keep track of history and remember the one time three months ago maco cloaked after /joining? n00b script :(
<Pici> rww: now, but my gigs of logs do.
<Pici> maco: And based on whatever non-ipv6 host joined with last, it says somewhere in Maryland.
<IdleOne> that reminds me I have to delete all the troll.log
<maco> afaict, all of DC and some of northern virginia claim to be MD
<IdleOne> btw maco congrats on -ot +o :)
<maco> IdleOne: we'll see how long i last
<Pici> IdleOne: I do have a python script that will take a host as an argument and return the city+region+country.
<IdleOne> if you take the channel off your autojoin you should last 20-30 years easy
<Pici> hah
<IdleOne> there is probably already a script for that.
 * IdleOne will have to check
<h00k> Zeimacht3 may be a troll issue in #ubuntu
<rww> huzzah, the dialup.ice.net dude is back
<h00k> and Zeimacht3 has been removed.
<h00k> and is now...I can't tell, threatening in a PM?
<bazhang> ohh that guy
<h00k> I have some /query I wouldn't mind having logged. what's the best way?
<h00k> paste in here?
<Pici> umm.
<Pici> How long is it?
<Pici> I'd suggest adding it to the comment on the bantracker for the bam.
<h00k> 7 lines, so far.
<Pici> Oh! Bantracker!
<h00k> and a deadline to answer in 3 minutes.
<rww> pastebin it to past.ubuntu.com and link it here?
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<Pici> rww: You actually have bt access already.
<rww> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<rww> :<
<Pici> btlogin ^^
<rww> @btlogin
<h00k> Added.
<rww> -nothing happens0
<Pici> Jordan_U: I'm poking someone to grant bantracker access for you.
<Pici> rww: er.. it should have.
<h00k> rww: you should get a /query with a login link
<Pici> Hm.
<Pici> rww: This was all part of the thing you were poking me to have jussi do.
<h00k> So, it's logged, I'm assuming some sort of retalitory attack or something, if I don't respond in a certain time.
<Pici> h00k: Can you pastebin it for now?
<h00k> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/535419/
<bazhang> lauterino / artarfon/etc
 * h00k shrugs
<h00k> Also
<h00k> 19:50 [~Zeimacht3] Youre as fun as a wodden trimada >(
<h00k> I'm confused. Anyway.
<Pici> Its okay, I'm confusd too.
<maco> i was wondering what i was sposed to get out of that quote
<h00k> It happens.
<Pici> I don't know what a trimada is either, probably something I'll learn when I'm older.
<h00k> Oh, I also got
<h00k> 19:51 [~Zeimacht3] Are by by any chance a femputar! :) / hehe
<bazhang> aww
<h00k> rww: quick to the draw, you were
<rww> I made him /quit with my mind.
<h00k> 19:57 ...... whois . CP_123_Mogoloid [~CP_123_Mo@ip-198-194-241-92.dialup.ice.net]
<h00k> for logs.
<bazhang> he quit before you could remove him!
<h00k> rww: teh Jedi.
<h00k> 'acdc' probbaly
<h00k> another dialup
<rww> I've never seen any legitimate traffic from dialup.ice.net ;)
<IdleOne> I can't tell you exactly what femputar is but it looks like like a combo of two words and bitch being one of them
<h00k> I was thinking something about female and computer.
<rww> I think ze confused you with ubottu.
<IdleOne> ahh yeah, maybe
<h00k> That's kinda funny.
<IdleOne> still couldn't of been meant well
 * h00k does the robot
<rww> IdleOne: s/of/have/ ;P
<IdleOne> ahhh jeez
<IdleOne> another channel for rww to correct me in
<rww> aren't you glad I can correct you in realtime now
<bazhang> acdc is him as well?
<h00k> ohlol
<h00k> bazhang: I have a feeling, yes.
<IdleOne> rww: you keep it up, I will learn sooner or later
<h00k> rww: HAH!
<bazhang> whew thats scary rww
<h00k> I really hope this isn't going to be some silly time-consuming issue without +b dialup.ice.net
<bazhang> you just jinxed us!
<rww> banforward the whole ISP over here. I went and looked the first time this user was a problem, and that really wouldn't be an issue.
<h00k> rww: get some /abr ready.
<h00k> rww: are you on the irssi?
<rww> h00k: Logically, if I stay opped up, the psychic rays will keep him out
<rww> yes
<h00k> rww: it's true, but that's bad form :(
<h00k> it seems to be working, anyway.
<IdleOne> new ops: Remember to pass by #ubuntu-store and pick up your complimentary foil hats
<Pici> Oh, I banned that person earlier today even.
<h00k> a bad time for my ISP to have DNS issues, apparently.
<IdleOne> IRCC the new rww bot is quick.
<IdleOne> wonder if the code is open source
<rww> *I am your soldier! Would you care for some tea?*
<maco> oh no, its Dalek Rww
<IdleOne> lol, to many spoons in the pot now :)
<maco> rww: more letters keep being added on. your +q wont work
<rww> oh, I just failed at ident ban, didn't I.
<maco> (my +b might though)
<maco> ah yes
<maco> you quieted on nick instead of ident
<maco> while i banned "nicks similar to..."
<rww> (I pointed TheGreatRift over here because *!*@*.red.bezeqint.net is banned from #ubuntu-offtopic (by h00k a hundred or so days ago, if I'm reading right) and ze wanted to get in there.)
<rww> (apparently their solution to that was to reconnect with a different ISP, which is on the iffy side but if they behave...)
<Pici> I remember the user who prompted us to ban that range.
<Pici> haazma something
<rww> oh hey, I have a @login
<maco> yes you can play with the bt now!
<rww> thanks, mysterious bot-wrangler :)
<elky> rww i think that's all tied in to the team membership on lp actually
<elky> Pici, for such a wide ban that's so easily reinstated, I think 100 days for expiry is worth a try.
<bazhang> haamzatova perhaps
<bazhang> more xcodebuild? or the same person
<maco> the earlier person said they were trying to build something for a friend. maybe this is the friend?
<Pici> elky: agreed
 * Pici returns to sleep
<elky> rww^
<rww> removed
<mneptok> holy mother of cheese. this Intel benchmark server is *insane*
 * mneptok *has* to show off
<mneptok> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535452/
<elky> 23 cores?
<mneptok> 24, dear
<mneptok> and yes, i have trouble with that, too.
<mneptok> 24 CPUs. 6 cores each.
<elky> oh, right, i just scrollled to the bottom and lolled
<mneptok> elky: understandable. i'd just scroll, too.
<mneptok> "This is a long book. Let's get to the climactic moment."
<maco> mneptok: like fastforwarding through the monkeys in 2001?
<mneptok> maco: more like "Jebus, this is gruelling. DO THEY KILL MOBY-DICK, OR NOT?!"
<mneptok> "Call me Ishmael. Several years ago, having little or no pmoney in my pocket, I decided to write 50 pages on the rendering of whale blubber."
<RottNKorpse> Hello, I would like to talk to someone about removing an undeserved banishment
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: as i understand it, you were asked to moderate your tone in #ubuntu, and were not willing to entertain the idea.
<elky> mneptok we have one of those too for database for a site for a betting company. The highest cpu use it's managed to hit is 2.5% on a particular famous race meet day recently.
<RottNKorpse> that was not the case at all. I was certainly willing and even admitted my mistake to ikonia multiple times but I also pleaded my case to the fact that me being yelled at for something that isnt offensive was silly and the fact that it wasnt an op who yelled at me struck a nerve but I didnt curse or anything to the guy
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: what was it that was said that ikonia took exception to?
<RottNKorpse> ikonia refused to see my side of it and muted me...then kicked me when I tried to explain and then banned me so yea I got mad but I still never cursed
<RottNKorpse> love logs btw
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: you can be banned for a poor attitude, not just cursing.
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: please read those URLs
<RottNKorpse> my attitude was poor after I was muted...kicked...and banned without reason
<RottNKorpse> ikonia banned me and I called him pathetic so yea I admit that was stupid but it was after he already banned me so I think that I reacted quite well if you think about it...most would scream and curse
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: and those people would not have their bans removed any time soon.
<elky> Actually, most don't.
<RottNKorpse> here is what I said to someone trying to help that started it
<RottNKorpse> its rather silly
<RottNKorpse> OH CRAP....krunal you are using Win 7 cant believe that slipped my mind
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: the best thing to do at this point is read the 2 URLs i gave you.
<RottNKorpse> I understand the COC
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: those 2 URLs are in youer windshield. you won;t see them if you keep staring at the rear-view mirror. ;)
<RottNKorpse> is it a lost cause even if I explain that was kicked for saying "crap"
<RottNKorpse> :) nice analogy
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: check out those IRC guidelines
<elky> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: leme know when you have read the CoC and IRC Guidelines.
 * mneptok whistles the "Jeopardy!" theme
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wi8Fv0AJA4
<bilalakhtar> I just became an operator
<bilalakhtar> Thanks to (the person)
<bilalakhtar> What is the procedure from now onwards?
<RottNKorpse> oh I'm being timed...my bad didnt know :)
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: you have a time limit as i have a weekly confcall in ~20 minutes
<RottNKorpse> no worries...speed reader
<mneptok> bilalakhtar: you will be expected to idle in this channel. so please do so.
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines is also a good read, if you haven't already
<bilalakhtar> congrats rww
<rww> bilalakhtar: thanks, you also :)
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: progress?
<RottNKorpse> done with both...Ubuntu community is MUCH different than most distros in guidelines
<elky> Thank you for noticing.
<RottNKorpse> I see why crap caused the issue now and ikonia was right in reaction...man thats disappointing...I was so ready to debate my side and now its void
<elky> Crap wasn't the problem. Your mocking the person who was put off was.
<RottNKorpse> I know...I wasnt referring to the word itself but the situation it caused
<bilalakhtar> rww: I guess it would be good to un-op yourself now?
<RottNKorpse> the guidelines even specifically mention instances like that with language differences and vast varying opinions of what is offensive and what isn
<rww> bilalakhtar: ah, I was dealing with something and forgot. thanks :)
<elky> One other thing, you'll find people react less if your nick isn't trying to be as ghastly as possible, either ;) Just something to take in to consideration.
<RottNKorpse> if I only could
<RottNKorpse> its a really weird nickname I know...I tried to change it to apologize to ikonia but noticed it was an ip ban and then tried searching through channels for this place
<rww> (the person who wanted to remove Ubuntu and GRUB2 got ejected and banned from #ubuntu by FloodBot for overzealous presses of the Enter key. That was rather overkill if floodbot, so I removed the ban, tracked them down and PMed an apology.)
<elky> You're well capable of registering new nicknames and grouping them to your account. The grouping is the key.
<rww> s/if/of/
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: your best approach would have been to say, "Oh, my bad." to ikonia, then /join this channel and ask for clarification.
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: "ikonia just told me that .... is this true?"
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: no one would ban you for that
<RottNKorpse> certainly in hindsight
<mneptok> RottNKorpse: so, i take it we may expect you to follow the CoC (*terrible acronym) and IRC Guidelines in the future?
<RottNKorpse> wish I had...now I'm banned from helping which was only reason I was there
<RottNKorpse> of course...very unfortunately acronym
<mneptok> you are unbanned
<RottNKorpse> awesome thanks mneptok
<elky> unbanned twice to be precise
<Visuex> twice?
<Visuex> this will be my new nick as the other is quite odd :)
<mneptok> just to make you feel "speshul"
<elky> Visuex, i'd already lifted the ban, i assumed mneptok was on his teleconf by now
 * mneptok is going for a smoke before dealing with the COO
<elky> he didn't see me lift it
<Visuex> ahh cool speshul is nice
<Visuex> thank you very much as well elky
<elky> Visuex, anything else you need from the operator team?
<Visuex> nope thank you very much...was just staying in for a bit to send a PM to ikonia to apologize
<elky> Ah, you don't need to be in the same channel for that, by the way. Useful to know sometimes
<topyli> you don't even need to be online at the same time. if he's offline (which he almost never is), you can use memoserv to send a message
<Visuex> interesting topyli did not know that...anyway thanks again...ciao
<rww> robinetd: http://nerfnow.com/comic/419 :P
<rww> ... damnit.
<elky> yeah, you have to make sure you go to the big o-word now.
<rww> I suspect that moving #ubuntu-ops to where #ubuntu-offtopic used to be in my window list was a bad idea.
<Tm_T> #82 ?
<Tm_T> rww: bilalakhtar: congrats, welcome, if you ever need any help, just ask
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: you too ^
<bilalakhtar> Tm_T: I haven't been added to the access list
<jussi> [09:21:09] [ChanServ] Flags +votiA were set on bilalakhtar in #ubuntu.
<bilalakhtar> thanks jussi
<jussi> bilalakhtar: its best if you are unsure, not to act, and ask in here first.
<bilalakhtar> okay
<bilalakhtar> jussi: BTW, how do I run the /remove command?
<jussi> if no answer, then do what you think best, but realise all new ops make mistakes
<bilalakhtar>  /quote something?
 * bilalakhtar notes jussi 's lines
<jussi> bilalakhtar: depends on your client, some have it already aliased
<bilalakhtar> I would also alias it, but I need to know the long command first
<jussi>  /quote REMOVE
<rww> /alias remove quote remove $C $0 :$1-
<rww> (for irssi)
<bilalakhtar> thanks, I also use irssi
<rww> usage is /remove nickname optional reason
<rww> !autobleh
<ubottu> autobleh an !irssi helper script for IRC Channel OPs and Network Staff. http://autobleh.projectnet.org/
<bilalakhtar> are optional and reason different>
<jussi> Highly recommend that
<rww> bilalakhtar: I mean, you can put in a reason if you want. i.e.: "/remove rww" and "/remove rww you are silly" are both valid
<bilalakhtar> okay
<bilalakhtar> BTW, should I be voiced here? or is it for core ops?
<rww> jussi: ^^
<jussi> bilalakhtar: you just need to /cycle
<bilalakhtar> thanks
<topyli> bilalakhtar: also get auto_bleh.pl, the script for lazy ops!
<topyli> (but yes learn the real commands too)
<jussi> topyli: awesome scrollback reading :D
<topyli> oh yeah
<topyli> coffee!
<bilalakhtar> thanks topyli
<topyli> aww thanks for making me feel less dumb :)
 * jussi huggles topyli and note that planet u finally got a theme upgrade
<topyli> yeap
<knome> the rss feed on planet is still not workin
<rww> I'm getting new things in my Google Reader, so I guess it wfm.
<knome> rww, can you check the url?
<rww> knome: http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml works; the actual Planet Ubuntu page has rss200.xml instead, which doesn't.
<knome> rww, cheers
<bilalakhtar> Someone on #ubuntu is leaving and connecting again and again, what should be done?
<elky> you're aware of the channel ##fix-your-connection yeah?
<jussi> underscores
<elky> meh, they should redirect that to it anyway
<jussi> bilalakhtar: see what I did?
<bilalakhtar> jussi: yup
<jussi> Jordan_U: I wouldnt be so hard on "crap"
<jussi> Bacta: hi
<Jordan_U> jussi: Ok.
<Bacta> What's the capital of Indonesia?
<jussi> Bacta: lets cut to the chase here
<Bacta> Is it Java?
<jussi> Bacta: is there something op/channel related we can help you with?
<Bacta> Yes I would like a list of all the channels I'm banned from
<jussi> Bacta: unfortunately I dont have access to that info
<Bacta> Who does?
<Bacta> Or aren't Ubuntu users versed in the ways of grep these days?
<jussi> Bacta: well given I dont own all of them, I would point you to freenode staff
<Bacta> I see
<jussi> Bacta: anything else you need from that?
<jussi> from us even?
<Bacta> Actually I do have a few general distro questions but given that this is an ops channel and that I am banned from #ubuntu I'm not holding out too much hope
<jussi> Bacta: you have the forums and the general internet at your disposal, as well as other linux channels.
<elky> askubuntu.com too.
<Bacta> You see other Linux channels aren't too interested in helping me
<jussi> ahh, yes. askubuntu is useful
<Bacta> They'll either call me a noob for using Ubuntu or tell me to goto #ubuntu
<jussi> Bacta: use other means than IRC.
<jussi> Bacta: in anycase, I cannot help with unbanning you, so shall we move along?
<Bacta> I notice I'm not banned in #kubuntu but Kubuntu wouldn't use GDM as it's KDE based
<Bacta> As I'm having issues with GDM
<jussi> Bacta: please use other web resources. I bid you good day.
<Bacta> You've been awfully helpful jussi
<Bacta> Thanks a lot
<Bacta> I'm going to bed now but just for fun I'm going to leave my IRC client open
<Bacta> Night :)
<jussi> Bacta: please part htis channel before leaving
<elky> That would have been much more awesome with ", Sir".
<jussi> aww, I was going to give him a moment to part
<elky> no point, he knows the rule and he was expecting that moment
<gnomefreak> sadly i have no clue how to use facebook :(
<elky> eh?
<gnomefreak> its not showing all my friends, i will call one of the missing ones and get it fixed this morning
<Mamarok_> gnomefreak: just avoid using your addressbook for automatic search, Facebook has a tendency to think it will then belong to them...
 * Mamarok_ considers Facebook the next big spammer
<gnomefreak> Mamarok_: thanks ill try it when i get a spare moment
<charlie-tca> Congratulations to the new ops. Great to see you guys!
<ikonia> is #ubuntu-server policy of no support if you're running a gui acceptable
<Tm_T> IMO no
<Tm_T> I see no reason for that
<ikonia> more so as the issue could be related to the fact that the gui's functionality isn't %100 working with his server setup,
<ikonia> but then I don't know if this was agreed a long time ago
<IdleOne> we support GUI on server install in #u, why not the other way around.
<IdleOne> Sometimes it seems like some users just go the extra mile to break things or try to use apps that just don't work
<IdleOne> like proprietary/non-free apps
<popey> depends how you define gui, we (work) have hundreds of RHEL5 servers, they all have a gui on them (x / vnc) so we can run graphical admin tools directly on the boxes.
<ikonia> popey: yes, and this situation was the install of ubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> I've pulled him back into -server and walked him through help
<ikonia> but I just wanted to clarify the policy as looking at what was said before I asked him to rejoin, he was told gui on server = no support
<Tm_T> I wonder from where that comes from
<ikonia> scotk
<ikonia> scottk even
<Bacta> Sex Bomberber
<Tm_T> t
<Tm_T> anks, was about to do the same but much better to have you on it too (:
<Pici> :)
<Pici> rww: Now that you're registered with the bot, it'll try to parse your commands as bot commands first, then factoids.
<rww> indeed
<Pici> Because @register exists.
<Tm_T> Pici: also we need to keep an eye on him in #k as he strikes there too occasionally
<ikonia> Tm_T: you don't
<ikonia> Tm_T: I banned him
<ikonia> #kubuntu: ban bacta!*@*
<Tm_T> ikonia: aa nice
<tomaw> I keep hearing noise about banning him from the whole ubuntu namespace but nothing seems to come of it.
<rww> Do we have a process for that? Did someone else start the ball rolling? If not, I will.
<Pici> rww: ikonia and I have sort of started.
<ikonia> tomaw: it's being progressed
<rww> yay
<ikonia> he's pretty much banned from the core channels now manually any way
<ikonia> I'm working with Pici on it
<Pici> okay then...
<ikonia> Pici: well the question he actually asked in the end was nothing like his first quesstion
<Pici> ikonia: agreed.
<ikonia> that guy was banned for orginising trolling in ##not-freebsd with his mates for #ubuntu
<elky> ikonia, which guy?
<ikonia> xX_vUvUZeLa_Xx
<bazhang> we need -complaints
<Pici> ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<rww> That isn't want -offtopic's for? I've been misusing it all this time :(
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-24
<elky> tonyyarusso, i don't know /why/ there was a world war, why couldn't the countries just merge?!
<h00k> I lol'd, was about to say something similar
<elky> I really hope he's not being willfully... I'm not sure stupid is enough of a word here...
<tonyyarusso> ha
<mneptok> uberdense?
<rww> Imagine there's no countries, it isn't hard to do...
<mneptok> (depending on your dosage)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from fujiewen)
<elky> He /is/ being willfully obtuse, isn't he?
<h00k> I think so. Took car eof it.
<h00k> *care of it.
<elky> A friend whom I recounted that conversation to: "We could apply the same to Israel and Palestine, right? Oh, oh, and Ireland and Northern Ireland."
<h00k> America and Russia!
<h00k> or...something.
<elky> North America should just merge with South America. I mean, they're both /America/ right?
<h00k> and Canada, too, they're just a bit north.
<elky> They're technically part of North America.
<h00k> Yep.
<mneptok> except for Quebec
<mneptok> which is part of France.
<elky> Sure, that part of the North America continent is actually attached to Europe.
<elky> It's an optical illusion that makes it appear in North America.
<mneptok> hop ... Iceland
<mneptok> skip ... Greenland
<mneptok> jump ... SALUT! CA VA?
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> mneptok: must of been mugged when he lived in QC
<IdleOne> s/of/have (I hate you rww) "(
<Pici> hm
<IdleOne> ?
<Pici> hunterm
<IdleOne> been doing that for a few days
<IdleOne> don't see a ban
<Pici> Me either.
<IdleOne> unless he is being forwarded from a channel that doesn't us BT
<Pici> I doubt it.
<IdleOne> yeah me too
<IdleOne> use*
<elky> Well he ought to fix his connection then.
<h00k> Ljl is allowed to have metabot in #ubuntu, yes?
<Pici> Yes
<Pici> h00k: hi
<Pici> er
<h00k> I figured :)
<h00k> Pici: hi
<Pici> h00k: mistab
<h00k> I know ;)
<IdleOne> h00k: I had set a ban because it kept disconnecting
<Pici> I messaged hunterm, no response.
<h00k> is it a banforward?
<IdleOne> no ban in BT
<Pici> I'm talking to him now.
<Pici> Apparently some random channel is forwarding him here.
<h00k> That's fun
 * IdleOne guessed right
<IdleOne> :)
<IdleOne> sorta
<Pici> IdleOne: Well its a first.
<IdleOne> Pici: :(
<h00k> do....we know what one?
<IdleOne> I used to love you.
<h00k> IdleOne: but I still love you.
<Pici> h00k: yes.
<IdleOne> h00k: All is well in my universe again
<Pici> So... either I talk to this guy or we need to do something else.
<hunterm> sorry :(
<h00k> er
<h00k> can I help with this at all? Where is he banned from?
<Pici> I'm messaging the op who set the bans, we'll see what happens.,
<Pici> The channel is ##lessthanthree, dunno what its for.
<IdleOne> set a ban forward back to that channel, infinite loop
<IdleOne> watch the hilarity ensue
 * h00k facepalms
<Pici> And this person is screening their pm, umode +g
<Flannel> it's probably not +F, also you can't do that, I believe.  Although you might be able to do it with a third channel in the loop.
<IdleOne> chanA > chanB > ChanC
<elky> Pici, i believe that's the new home of the arch trolls
<elky> so you may want to bring staff in to this.
<h00k> oh, fantastic.
<Pici> elky: wonderful.
<h00k> tempted to fire up xchat here to see what's in there.
<Pici> Nothing so far.
<IdleOne> 30 @ in there
<elky> they were being watched in the archlinux offtopic channel and banned whenever they trolled -women and other things, so they disappeared and some of the watchers heard about ^^
<Pici> I see a few familiar names in there though.
<elky> Pici, i imagine so
<marienz> you can set such bans just fine, but the ircd stops chasing forwards after a certain depth, so they'll just get "banned" if they try to join any channel in the loop, fwiw
<Pici> marienz: Are we pretty much out of luck if some random channel is setting banforwards here?
<marienz> I imagine we could have a word with them
<Pici> I'll see if the person who set them responds, but I have a feeling they wont.
<marienz> I don't currently have the time to deal with it, but I've relayed it to other staff and can do something tomorrow myself if it's still an issue then
<Pici> marienz: Thanks :)
<marienz> a way to figure out where a forward originated would be useful, but I can't really think of a way that'd work
<Pici> marienz: ##lessthanthree
<marienz> I can't think of an obvious interface to the feature, that is
<marienz> yeah, I saw
<Pici> Oh, I see what you're saying now, nevermind.
<rww> h00k: fyi, I removed one of your bans yesterday, dunno if you noticed.
<KB1JWQ> Hello.
<h00k> rww: I did not :) Thanks, though, no problem.
<KB1JWQ> If we track down abusive channels, let me know.
<KB1JWQ> I'll have a polite word with 'em.
<h00k> dowhatchugottado
<bazhang> KB1JWQ, thanks :)
<h00k> KB1JWQ: Thank you :)
<h00k> MetaBot is having connection issues, apparently
<Flannel> h00k: What else is new!
<elky> KB1JWQ, see my comment abotu the channel above.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Thank you for looking into it for us.
<h00k> Flannel: I like turtles!
<KB1JWQ> No worries.
<elky> h00k, have you been spending too much time with rww?
<bazhang> any clue what gmote is
<h00k> bazhang: it's some Android application for remote control
<h00k> bazhang: http://www.gmote.org/
<bazhang> h00k, ok thanks, thought he was simply trolling
<h00k> bazhang: he might be...
<KB1JWQ> The issue has been resolved.
<h00k> KB1JWQ: thanks a ton.
<Pici> KB1JWQ: Thank you.
<KB1JWQ> Of course.
<KB1JWQ> Sorry for the delay.
<h00k> Cash appears to be MasterP
<bazhang> h00k, seems clear, that gmote is very easy to setup and use
<bazhang> ie he's trolling
<h00k> yes.
<h00k> and has now been removed.
<bazhang> strike2
<h00k> and now WarenG
<bazhang> yeppers
<h00k> well, that's taken care of
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !browsers =~ s/Konqueror/Chromium (GTK, Webkit engine), Konqueror/
<rww> while I'm thinking, the ops factoids need updating at some point ;)
<tonyyarusso> somebody grant the fool editor access
<ubottu> In ubottu, IdleOne said: ops is Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, rww, Jordan_U or nhandler!
<IdleOne> no access :/
<Flannel> serial commas are good :(
<elky> whee, i'm first
<tonyyarusso> Put a comma after Jordan_U or we're revoking your ops.
<rww> IdleOne: yeah, in my head I was all, "Oh, the ops factoid will need updating! ... hrm, maybe I shouldn't test with that" ;P
<Jordan_U> So what list of ops is used when you /msg ubottu? #ubuntu ?
<elky> Well, to be fair, rww, the people who can give you editor access are in the op list.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: yes
<elky> And their slackness should be punished with annoying highlights and the wrath of others who were necessarily highlighted.
<rww> Jordan_U: /msg ubottu !factoid will give you a non-channel-specific version /msg ubottu !factoid-#ubuntu-offtopic will give you the #ubuntu-offtopic-specific factoid
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: /msg ubottu ops-#ubuntu-*
<rww> #ubuntu's ops factoid is just the global one. some of the other channels have specific ones.
<tonyyarusso> rww: http://files.tonyyarusso.com/auto_bleh.pl
<elky> is pricechild even around anymore?
<tonyyarusso> He's priceoldman now.
<rww> ta. now I need to reconcile this one, Flannel's, and the one from the site linked in !autobleh...
<tonyyarusso> No you don't - mine is the best.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !metabot is <alias> meta
<DJones> Hi could somebody with bot update powers update the channel specific !logs for #ubuntu-uk to take account of the new log location (or possibly just delete it so that the default is displayed assuming that they're all in the same location now)
<DJones> I tried /msg ubottu, but because of the channel specific extension, I don't think I got the format right so it may not have come through
<DJones> Thanks
<rww> DJones: I don't have editing permission, but I'll make sure someone gets to it. Thanks :)
<DJones> Thanks rww
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> !logs-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> Channel logs can be found at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/
<DJones> I would guess all the channel specific loco ones will need amending/deleting
<rww> probably best to !forget logs-#ubuntu-uk and edit !logs to note that LoCo logs are moving to irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rww> !search ubuntu-eu
<ubottu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, logs-#ubuntu-uk, logs
<rww> looks like it's just -uk
<DJones> Somebody must have been awkward when it was set, thanks for looking into it
<rww> Perhaps !no, logs is <reply> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> hmm
<rww> the logs from ubuntu-eu might be being moved to irclogs.ubuntu.com at some point, at which time it can be changed again, I guess
<Tm_T> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> pong
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> !no, logs is <reply> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Tm_T
<Tm_T> rww: was writing similar but yours were bette
<Tm_T> r
<Tm_T> !forget logs-#ubuntu-uk
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Tm_T> done
 * rww ponders /lastlog 62.162.217.3 in #ubuntu
<rww> whois for that IP looks like a school, and "ucenik" (from the ident) means student. so there we go.
<bilalakhtar> Should I get #ubuntu+1 op as well?
<bilalakhtar> I am an op for #ubuntu alreasy
<bilalakhtar> *already
<rww> bilalakhtar: 17:18:10 <+Pìci> rww: Yeah.  We're not sure if we want to do that until your probationary period is over.
<rww> (talking about automatic #ubuntu+1 opship for the new #ubuntu ops)
<bilalakhtar> thanks for the info rww
<ikonia> did we just have a netsplit ?
<ikonia> 1/join s
<Pici> ikonia: you timed out.
<Pici> ikonia: also, you're a computer.
<ikonia> I wonder why I timed out, I'm on a box in a DC thats maintained connection
<ikonia> I'm a computer ?
<jussi> ikonia: [14:45:59] <-- ikonia (~mattd@unaffiliated/ikonia) has quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<jussi> and hai!
<ikonia> the odd thing is, I even saw that on my own screen ?
<jussi> ikonia: also, I noticed metabot was having connection issues again - did you ever talk to LjL about that?
<ikonia> that why I wondered if it was a split
<ikonia> yes, he said the connection he was on was stable so didn't need to move it
<ikonia> (guess he's wrong)
<jussi> ok
<Pici> ikonia: http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/23/acer-rivals-libretto-w105-with-iconia-dual-screen-laptop-table/
<ikonia> ha ha ha, lets read this
<jussi> I loved the "better idea" in the comments :D http://oi52.tinypic.com/r8xov6.jpg
<Pici> Hah
<ikonia> once again ubuntu-tweak breaks a system
<popey> ikonia: interesting.. is this in #u?
<popey> nvm, got it
<Pici> erkk indeed
<Angah_Eypoh> As`saLamuaLaikum WarahmatuLLah Hiwabarakatuh ~~:)
<Angah_Eypoh> apa bnda?
<ikonia_> darn it, I just have changed that quit message
<ikonia_> apologies -ops
<Angah_Eypoh> hurm
<ikonia> Malaysia: please leave this channel
<Malaysia> why?
<ikonia> Malaysia: because unless you have an issue with the #ubuntu channel and you be banned, we don't allow users to idle
<Malaysia> mak hang
<ikonia> I don't know what that means
<Malaysia> where u form?
<ikonia> that doesn't matter
 * Malaysia (~_~) Duk Tepi Sambil-Senyum Tenguk Dalam Channel IRC.....
<ikonia> Malaysia: please leave this channel
<ikonia> please stop that
<Malaysia> What Da Fuck!!!!
<Pici> ikonia: let me know if you need assistance.
<ikonia> you've been told to stop that
<ikonia> Pici: last chance, then it's over to you
<Angah_Eypoh> Bye all I am out
<ikonia> there we go
<ikonia> Pici: thank you
<Pici> ikonia: anytime.
<ikonia> I'll give it an hour and remove that ban so he stops trying to get in
<ikonia> what are surprise taylanub is from archlinux
<Pici> surprise, they added another banforward to our channel.
<ikonia> staff should kline the whole lot
<Pici> ikonia: I'm going to grab lunch, I'll deal with it when I return.
<ikonia> Pici: I'll sort it now,
<Pici> ikonia: KB1 JWQ had helped with it yesterday.
<IdleOne> Good morning
<ikonia> Pici: they have removed the bans now as they fear staff killing the whole channel
<Pici> ikonia: oh?
<IdleOne> bilalakhtar: Congrats on +o, not sure if I had said it to you already
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: Thanks, even I don't remember that :)
<bilalakhtar> though Pici spelt my nick wrong in the announcement
<ikonia> Pici: I joined and asked them to remove the ban, some of them where laughing at it, then tried to come up with crap excuses for it,
<ikonia> it's clear it's a troll pit, staff need to action
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: ping
<mneptok> shutting down the channel will result in whack-a-mole, IMO
<mneptok> better to leave them right where they are. which is a known quantity.
<IdleOne> I have to agree, better to have them all in one place we know about
<ikonia> I disagree
<Pici> bilalakhtar: Er, sorry. It wasn't intentional
<bilalakhtar> Pici: no probs, atleast the flags got set on me and not someone else
<IdleOne> ideally they would all be banned from the network
<Tm_T> ideally they would all be good
<IdleOne> Tm_T: +1
<IdleOne> but they have proven no interest in being good IRC citizens
<Tm_T> still its ideal (:
<IdleOne> kline them all and let the gods sort them out
<Tm_T> ban or other "punishment" is never a good thing, although necessary evil way too often
<jussi> Isnt "all" a bit over inclusive term? I mean is _every_ archlinux user in that channel at fault? is it not a bit unfair to brand them all the same?
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> they are ALL ops
<ikonia> they are all doing it
<ikonia> so it's not unfair
<jussi> wait, we are talking about #archlinux-offtopic ? or?
<Pici> Actually it looks like one of them is setting the bans.
<IdleOne> jussi: no
<Pici> From what I've seen at least.
<IdleOne> #lessthenthree
<IdleOne> something like that
<jussi> so what was with the comment that he was from arch?
<IdleOne> they are a group from arch that formed this channel
<ikonia> because the users who where a problem in arch linux have joined that channel to continue to be a problem
<Pici> jussi: A number of people who are in that channel are people who were in the arch -offtopic channel.
<ikonia> as the archlinux guys have got a bit tougher
<IdleOne> Good to know that the arch people are being less tolerant of bad behavior
<ikonia> it's the usual idiots, like thewizord and all that lot with "FUCK FREENODE YOU  CAN'T STOP US" approach
<ikonia> the channel appears to have not intended to be a trollpit, but the usual trolls joined it and are abusing it
<jussi> ok, just that "no suprise $user is from $group" and then "kline the lot of them" sounds like "them" = "$group"
<ikonia> it is
<ikonia> it's meant to sound like that
<jussi> So you think we should kline the whole of archlinux then...
<IdleOne> hehe no
<ikonia> no, the whole of that community that is a problem
<IdleOne> without having all the info, my comment does sound extreme I agree
<jussi> because: [19:48:30] <ikonia> what are surprise taylanub is from archlinux - then - [19:49:33] <ikonia> staff should kline the whole lot
<ikonia> yes and ?
<jussi> so, we should kline all of arch?
<ikonia> or we could get a grip
<ikonia> it's clear from the ensuing discission and the previous discussion there are a group of archlinux channel users who have made their own troll pit
<jussi> No, we could just not give everyone in a certain group a bad name, just because some idiots come from that group.
<IdleOne> jussi: we were discussing "all" the people from the certain channel and they happen to be arch users who have been removed from the arch channels.
<ikonia> jussi: get a grip
<ikonia> seriously
<IdleOne> I think we are making this a bigger discussion then it needs to be, the people in that channel are known trolls.
<ikonia> exactly
<jussi> Im just trying to point out that the way your words sound give people reason to complain about our attitude and our motivation - regardless of how they were meant. So lets try to be careful with our words and not give trolls fuel for their fires.
<IdleOne> fair enough
<ikonia> jussi: you're just being stupid
<IdleOne> ikonia: no need for that.
<IdleOne> step back for a minute please
<ikonia> lets not try to be careful, lets try to talk openly and honestly
<ikonia> IdleOne: no
<ikonia> you step out
<IdleOne> ok
<ikonia> thank you
<mneptok> ikonia: i think the name-calling needs to stop.
<ikonia> I'm not calling anyone names
<mneptok> ikonia: calling jussi's or his opinions "stupid" adds noting to the discussion.
<ikonia> making an issue out of nothing to try to be politically super clean, is stupid
<ikonia> rather than just reading the actial conveation and understand it is the group we are talking about
<mneptok> banning groups of people based on the actions of a few people with no direct evidence that the *entire* group is responsible does not put us on the high road.
<ikonia> the evidence is that the enitre group is in the other channel
<ikonia> put us on the high road ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> there are a known group of users that have been a problem, they have formed a new channel, staff can deal with it, or not
<ikonia> and picking up on wording on so that people who read the logs of this channel can't nit pick is just poor
<ikonia> and a step away from reality, this channel is logged, as is the content of the previous discussions, it should not be hard to show the context of the problem
<ikonia> and to be honest, we spend hour entertaining these issue users who read the logs and nitpick on wording rather than actually stopping their pointless complaint earlier
<mneptok> but no comments from the Ubuntu ops should require that others go looking for context. we should say what we mean, and it should be clear within its own context.
<ikonia> so telling me to "watch what I say" is offensive, rather than culling the pointless complaints that could come from this minor wording issue
<mneptok> one man's opinion.
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> if this is the councils view, then in my opinion it is futher out of touch than I first suspected
<ikonia> jussi: I'll email you the logs, and you can sort it out with perfectly worded discussion in here
<ikonia> you can raise it with staff and you can progress it
<mneptok> ikonia: someome telling me "watch what you say" would result in me looking at what i said and evaluating it. not an immediate reason to take offense. so i'll submit that jussi's admonishment was not inherently offensive, but rather that the problem lies with how you decided to interpret it.
 * mneptok may well be wrong
 * charlie-tca agrees with mneptok 
<ikonia> mneptok: you're not wrong,
<jussi> ikonia: we all should be striving to be better ops, so rather than just critiscing me, would it not be easier to just say, oh, yeah, that didnt come out as clear as it could, heres what I meant?
<ikonia> jussi: would it have been easy to say nothing
<_____________> Hi!
<ikonia> ahhh one of the channel trolls users now
<ikonia> I'll leave this to jussi to sort out
<_____________> me?
<_____________> i'm not a troll
<jussi> hi _____________
<_____________> i came here because i'm curious
<_____________> hi jussi
<Pici> About?
<_____________> about the fuss
<_____________> in general
<Pici> I'm sorry, what fuss are you talking about?
<Pici> joeDeuce: How can we help you?
<joeDeuce> just dropping by to say hey
<joeDeuce> ikonia visited our channel earlier, so i thought i'd at least show the same respect :)
<_____________> same here
<_____________> i just read the topic
<_____________> this chan is only for people with problem
<_____________> *problems
<Pici> Correct.
<_____________> must be a pretty depressing chan
<_____________> so, i'll just say bye and leave
<Pici> Okay then.
<joeDeuce> have a good day gentlemen, gentlewomen
<ikonia> 18:41 <@_____________> joeDeuce: u trollin?
<ikonia> irc council members, I expect you to progress the issue of the actions of ##lessthanthree with freenode
<tsimpson|n800> ikonia: we already did
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: It happened again today.
<mneptok> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWa0dZMHYeE
<tsimpson|n800> click-fail
<tsimpson|n800> Pici: maybe we should think about removing +F temporarily, or creating a +m channel explicitly for forwards? (thinking out loud)
<Pici> tsimpson|n800: I don't really think either are good solutions.
<tsimpson|n800> well, there's nothing we can activity do about it, so other than just hope they stop...
<tsimpson|n800> *activly
 * tsimpson|n800 has spelling fail and gives up
<ikonia> I believe they will now stop
<_Techie_> is anybody other than jrib active at the moment?
<_Techie_> i wish to 'commune' with the otehr 'gods'
<IdleOne> _Techie_: how can I help you?
<_Techie_> i wish to know why as a community ubuntu is so screwed up
<IdleOne> for the record we aren't gods
<IdleOne> _Techie_: you are welcome to help make it better
<_Techie_> IdleOne, do you agree that changing nick to define away status, causes no more channel spam than someone closign their client and re joining it when back?
<IdleOne> _Techie_: I agree that if we allow 1 person to do it then we need to allow all the people to do it. Imagine 1400+ users setting away nicks on and off all day long
<IdleOne> #u is confusing enough as it is
<_Techie_> imagine 1400+ users joining and parting from #ubuntu all day long... oh wait that already happens
<IdleOne> exactly
<IdleOne> so lets not add to it with away nicks
<_Techie_> so why am i singled out for using an away nick when the alternative produces no more spam
<IdleOne> because we can't tell people not to join the channel or not to part/quit
<IdleOne> but we can ask that users who are in the channel not add to the already heavy scroll with nick changes
<IdleOne> _Techie_: was there anything else I could help with?
<_Techie_> i can see that obviously this is going to be of no use as you seem to be as blind as other ops
<_Techie_> actually there is one other thing
<_Techie_> i currently havea ban in #ubuntu for protesting this point
<IdleOne> _Techie_: my personal beliefs on the matter are of no consequence. the rules are that users in #ubuntu don't use -away nicks because it adds to scroll
<IdleOne> _Techie_: give me a minute to look up the ban
<_Techie_> i would like to have this ban remove, if you wish to make me seem like the bad person here, then so be it... i will become that person
<IdleOne> _Techie_: nobody wants to make you out to be the "bad person"
<IdleOne> I just need to know that you understand the !guidelines and agree to follow them before I can lift the ban
<_Techie_> give me a few minutes to read over them in detail
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> feel free to ask if you have any questions about them
<_Techie_> i guess that im going to be finding a different distribution
<_Techie_> because i will not remove my away nick
<IdleOne> alright then, sorry we couldn't agree
<_Techie_> i do however agree to the other terms
<IdleOne> well, being part of a community is accepting to follow all the rules not just those we agree with
<IdleOne> but like I said, you can help make the community better, work from within the system.
<topyli> no need to change distributions, the rules apply just to the irc channels. :)
<_Techie_> topyli, im glad you dont want a user ot have to change distributions, but i however am not willing to push a distribution that i dont fully agree with
<topyli> ok :(
<IdleOne> _Techie_: if you change your mind you can come back here and we can remove the ban.
<_Techie_> when asa  group you decide that away nicks are contributing to spam no more than if those users were joining and parting, then i will be more than glad to come back to ubuntu, its a great project, the community however needs to think rules through
<_Techie_> the only agreement we can come to without a rule change is for me to join and part #ubuntu every time i DC, which would be no better than my current away nick setup, but it would however conform tothe rules
<IdleOne> _Techie_: if you are willing to not set away nicks I can lift the ban but understand that if you are going to join/part every 2 minutes that might result in another ban for join/part spamming.
<IdleOne> but I don't think that was your intentions
<_Techie_> the away nick will remain, and the only reason i joined and reconnected repeatedly other than in protest was when restarting to apply cahnges, which couldnt be helped
<IdleOne> Alright then, I guess there is nothing else to discuss.
<topyli> _Techie_: if there's nothin else, please part this channel. idling is not allowed here, as stated in the channel topic
<_Techie_> okay, farewell. IdleOne if you wish to ban be from #ubuntu-server aswell, you may do so
<IdleOne> up to -server ops to decide that
<IdleOne> I do think he had a bit of a point. What I mean is a nick change is not that big a deal, it's when some users away annouce scripts that it becomes an issue.
<Pici> How many times did he change his nick?
<IdleOne> s/some users/some users use/
<IdleOne> he changed his nick and then got !away
<Pici> Once?
<IdleOne> from the ban comment he then spammed the channel with nick changes
<IdleOne> which I assume is what prompted the ban
<IdleOne> hmm it was more then once
<IdleOne> within a few minutes
<Pici> I'd say thats a valid situation to use !away in
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> it was
<IdleOne> anyway, I'll ammend my previous comment with, a nick change every now and then is ok. 7 in a few minutes is too much.
<Pici> Agreed.
<IdleOne> it is funny what some people will chose to fight over.
<IdleOne> this away nick thing was not worth a continued ban
<IdleOne> he chose it though
<IdleOne> -server op might want to talk to _techie_
<_Techie_> are there any #ubuntu-server ops present?
<_Techie_> i am about to reboot into windows, expect a nick change for away
<elky> Pici, i think you're the only -server op here
<IdleOne> _Techie_: different ubuntu channels have different cultures and may be more or less strict when applying the guidelines
<_Techie_> are there any #ubuntu-server ops present?
<IdleOne> As i was saying before you rudely changed your nick in defiance, some channels apply the rules less strictly, #ubuntu-server may be one of them. #ubuntu is not.
<_Techie_> i know this, i still wish to talk with an operator of #ubuntu-server
<Flannel> _Techie_: there don't appear to be any #ubuntu-server operators present at this time, no.
<_Techie_> thankyou for your respone Flannel i will come back at a later time
<IdleOne> I would like to point out there is no chance in heck that he booted to windows that fast
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-25
 * Pici blinks
<elky> IdleOne, i think he's probably using a bouncer that switches to an away nick when he disconnects
<elky> i have that option in bip for example.
<IdleOne> elky: any sane bouncer can turn that setting off
<Flannel> Hi nerdshark, how can we help you?
<nerdshark> oh, i'm just monitoring the channel for any talk about ##lessthanthree, that's all
<IdleOne>  please part this channel. idling is not allowed here, as stated in the channel topic
<Flannel> nerdshark: For what purpose?  For various reasons, we have a no-idle policy here.  Is there anything we can answer or help you with?
<nerdshark> ikonia is idling in our channel
<nerdshark> i'm not here to troll or anything, i'm just curious
<elky> IdleOne, sure, but he may not know
<IdleOne> nerdshark: We don't allow idlers, sorry
<nerdshark> okay
<marienz> did you folks find out why they were setting those forwards?
<Pici> Other than to annoy us?
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ubuntuguy)
<Flannel> !away > mentr_bnc
<_Techie_> any #ubuntu-server ops present?
<Flannel> _Techie_: Not that I'm aware of.  Is it something that other operators wouldn't be able to resolve?
<_Techie_> no
<_Techie_> has to be an #ubuntu-server op
<Flannel> _Techie_: If you insist.  Looks like you're still out of luck then.
<_Techie_> okay, guess ill be back even later
<_Techie_> thanks once again Flannel
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rww said: !sudo =~ s/  / /g
<wizzo_> Hiya
<wizzo_> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/24/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<wizzo_> About halfway down
<wizzo_> ikonia: Mind explaining what happened so we can sort this out?
<maco> wizzo_: timestamp might be more useful than "about halfway down"
<wizzo_> Sure, one sec
<wizzo_> 16:55
<wizzo_> Onwards
<wizzo_> ikonia: A few bad apples doesn't represent arch as a whole, that's ridiculous
<wizzo_> And saying staff should Kline everyone is pretty rude. How about we work this out properly?
<maco> wizzo_: ifyou read down, ikonia says its not all arch users, its the group of arch users who left the arch-offtopic channel after the arch ops cracked down on their bad behaviour
<maco> at 18:17
<wizzo_> I see but I want to make sure this isn't going to escalate like last time Ikonia had a power trip
<wizzo_> Was very damaging to the community last time this happened
<wizzo_> Basically I just want to know what happened from ubuntu's point of view
<maco> hi tigrmesh
<tigrmesh> hi maco
<maco> i assume you're here for the same reason as wizzo_?
<tigrmesh> i'm here to see if there's anything i can do
<wizzo_> She's an arch op and I'm not anymore so better we have someone with proper authority
<tigrmesh> i'm not entirely sure what's going on, so that's the other reason i'm here
<maco> yeah i know she's an arch op :) we're friends in other channels
<IdleOne> all we would really like is that which ever op or ops that are setting ban forwards to this channel from ##lessthanthree stop doing that
<maco> oh is that what happened?
<wizzo_> Ooooh
<IdleOne> yes that is how all this started
<wizzo_> Hrrrm well that's different
<IdleOne> the implaction that ALL arch users are trolls was never intentional
<IdleOne> implication*
<wizzo_> Lessthanthree doesn't have any affiliation with arch except that most users there are also archers
<wizzo_> And it's free for all ops there
<rww> that's always a good sign
<IdleOne> wizzo_: exactly that is how the arch name got mixed up in all this.
<wizzo_> That's a huge relief then. Ill tell them stop but if it keeps happening we should just get staff to ban them
<rww> wizzo_: I think our IRC council is prodding staff about it already, actually
<IdleOne> wizzo_: freenode staff are aware of the situation and I believe they have already spoken with the people involved or in the process
<wizzo_> Cool. As long as it's not affiliated with arch I don't care what happens to Lessthanthree users then
<wizzo_> Thanks for clearing that up
<IdleOne> wizzo_: np and thanks for understanding
<wizzo_> I'll talk to them but probably won't help. Staff is best bet
<wizzo_> Bye
<tigrmesh> sounds like i'm not needed here.  bye
<IdleOne> think I'll learn to read and re-read then re-re-read myself before hitting enter from now on.
<elky> This wouldn't have happened if someone hadn't twisted ikonia's words around.
<maco> or if ikonia hadnt said "it's meant to sound like that"
<maco> when told how it could be interpreted
<IdleOne> not having the entire context could of made it seem like ikonia meant all of arch users but it was clear to me at least that is not what he meant and that the ALL was meant for all the users in that one channel.
<elky> It was clear from the start of the conversation that the problem was lessthanthree, and that it was full of trolls who *used* to be problematic in arch channels. Context is important, but when someone latches on to the context like was done here, it's not the fault of the context-giver.
<rww> I note that DrFrohman in #ubuntu-offtopic was previously the co-star in a rather unamusing staged dialog in #ubuntu-women about rent checks or something.
<IdleOne> rww you see that in -ot
<rww> yup
<IdleOne> k
<maco> rww: what the...?
<ikonia> elky: this has arrisen due to the comments made from jussi
<rww> DevilDragon and IH8TROLLS know each other outside of -ot, I'd wager. Repeat of the aforementioned modus operandi.
<ikonia> elky: jussi made comments that it represents bad on the archlinux community, so the lessthanthree guys who are parsing the logs have made an issue out of that
<ikonia> if nothing had been said in the first place, this wouldn't have even been mentioned
<ikonia> in the same way after they have just placed ANOTHER ban forward from ##lessthanthree to #ubuntu-ops after being asked not ot
<ikonia> to
<elky> Yep.
<rww> oh what a surprise, the other half of aforementioned -women dialog just appeared in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ikonia> I've just had a really (genuinly) positive message from one of the guys in ##lessthanthree trying to stop the issue
<popey> what exactly is ##lessthanthree?
<popey> just a social channel?
<vin> Hey is this the cahnnel to called us trolls?
<vin> well boring
<vin> and I cant idle so bye
<elky> popey, it depends who you ask I think. In that it appeared at about precisely the time that most of the trolling moved out of the arch offtopic channel due to the efforts of the arch ops
<elky> Some may call it social. I have different words.
<elky> rww other half of what -women dialog?
<rww> elky: see the log for ban id#34672
<bilalakhtar> How to log into the ban tracker?
<bilalakhtar> and how to use it?
<rww> bilalakhtar: say @login, then @btlogin, then see the PM from ubottu
<bilalakhtar> rww: say that where?
<rww> here, or PM, or anywhere else where ubottu is
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<bilalakhtar> rww: ? ^
<elky> rww, oh, that tag team
<rww> heh. never mind then. More powerful people than me are needed to fix that.
<elky> rww, also, what you were saying in code makes sense now
<rww> The odd things I say usually make sense, given enough thought and/or sleep deprivation.
<elky> ohgods the ubuntu sso breaks my brain. to log in to edit a wiki page: wiki -> click the login link -> 'click this button' -> username/pass -> sso panel -> click wiki link in list -> get back to wiki unlogged in -> click login link -> confirm that i match the details on the screen -> logged in and facing the wiki front page.
<elky> whyyyyyyyyyy?
<elky> oh, sorry, i forgot the second "requires you to click this button"
<Jordan_U> elky: Isn't it great how with single sign on you only have to login once?
<elky> lol
<Amaranth> ikonia: What, did the trolls get kicked out of ##archlinux-offtopic and make their own channel?
<ikonia> Amaranth: correct
<ikonia> although from what I'm reading not all the guys in that channel want to be a problem, they just wanted to mess around, the issue is that the ones that didn't want to be a problem did not stop the ones that did
<Amaranth> ikonia: Hey, same as the first channel
<ikonia> yes, it is the same issue
<ikonia> and as the whole of the channel are +o I see it as the whole of the channels responsability to control their own guys
<Amaranth> _everyone_ is +o?
<Amaranth> I guess I won't be able to get away with idling there
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> you can, they let you idle to act up to you
<ikonia> I'm actually talking to one of the guys now in PM who seems to just want it to be a fun/silly channel outside of archlinux, but as I said a few bad eggs are following on where they left off in archlinux
<lastn0de> jrib, hi
<Amaranth> Yeah, idling and chatting with the good ones helped with that last time
<elky> In other words, following the typical lifespan of all-mod/no-mod forums
<lastn0de> sorry i just popped into ping jrib, if there's somewhere else i should go id be glad to
<tonyyarusso> elky: at least that's the wiki....  I have to log in twice to use Launchpad :(
<Amaranth> elky: Yep, but we've gotten at least two such channels sorted out now and it was an improvement for us and those channels in the long run so we must be doing something right
<ikonia> lastn0de: what's up ?
<lastn0de> ikonia, nothing official, just an old friend :)
<elky> tonyyarusso, well yes, i was being explicit on the datapoint
<ikonia> lastn0de: he appears to be idle at the moment, you may catch him in #ubuntu, give him a ping when you see him as active
<lastn0de> alright, thanks ikonia
<popey> elky: are you on the launchpad beta test team? if so, that may explain why you have to login twice
<Amaranth> That's a fancy cloak he has
<elky> popey, um... i don't actually know
<elky> i could be
<popey> elky: if you go to launchpad.net, do you get redirected to edge.launchpad.net ?
<popey> if you do, you are, if you don't you aren't :)
<elky> popey, no. so no.
<popey> ignore me then
<elky> popey, but I want you to be right :-/
<lastnode> Amaranth, that's actually not upstream in the distro sense of the word
<Amaranth> lastnode: Is there a project called 'upstream'?
<lastnode> Amaranth, there was, we used to work on it together
<lastnode> let me see if i can find the wiki page
<lastnode> it was made redundant by a canonical app the name of which i now forget
<Amaranth> Oh, right, I remember now
<lastnode> and i used to hang around here a lot back around breezy, i remember a lot of you ^^
<lastnode> well not here, -offtopic
<elky> ubuntu-bug i think?
<lastnode> nah just #ubuntu and -offtopic
<elky> i mean the app
<lastnode> oh right
<lastnode> it was an enterprise log file aggregator/support system
<lastnode> and not ubuntu specific
<lastnode> http://sourceforge.net/projects/upstream/ there we go
<lastnode> yeah it was landscape
<lastnode> http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<lastnode> it's a lot bigger now but it was just being devved at the time
<lastnode> and basically after talking to #ubuntu-devs some we started this project, we had a MOTU on board etc.
<lastnode> and then we spoke to canonical and they were like "oh yeah we have something in beta" ^^
<lastnode> still was fun while it lasted
<lastnode> oh well, i digress
<lastnode> ill ping jrib later. thanks!
<jussi> lastnode: just a reminder about the idling part in the /topic ;)
<lastnode> oh yeah my bad
<lastnode> :)
<bilalakhtar> good that people leave this channel politely
<bilalakhtar> rather than idle here even after being reminded
<popey> they don't always
<bazhang> ikonia, the chan was ##lessthanthree ?
<ikonia> yes
<bazhang> well its handy they are all +o as its easy to see who may be an issue
<Amaranth> elky: Chromium dailies and launchpad beta access don't get along well
<Amaranth> My regular sign on seems to clear my edge sign on and vice versa so I get sent to regular, have to log in, get redirected to edge, have to log in, repeat each time I go to launchpad
<bilalakhtar> Can someone help me in using the ban tracker? I cannot log into it
<elky> Amaranth, im *not* on launchpad beta. I am using chromium though 8.0.552.200 (65749) Ubuntu 9.10
<Amaranth> huh
<Amaranth> Maybe I'm misunderstanding my issue then, I haven't done enough testing to isolate it
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, probably need to wait for tsimpson to add you
<bilalakhtar> okay then
<elky> sso has a few times in the last week told me upon logging out of ubuntu one that it's not been able to log me out of ubuntu one. i'd assumed this was due to sessions opened elsewhere but that's still quite silly
<elky> Amaranth, nor have i, other than very much noticing ubuntu sso by being smacked in the face with it.
<bazhang> using @login and @btlogin via PM with ubottu presumably ?
<Amaranth> elky: Yeah, they closed my bug saying they don't support chromium dailies
<elky> I've really no idea why i had zero session tokens this evening to make me need to start from scratch
<elky> but to be fair, starting from scratch happens at least once.
<elky> I've given up on accounts on websites for much much less
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: yep, when I @login it says 'Error: Cannot find matching hostname in user list'
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, probably just need to be added then
 * OpenVMS walks up to Ikonia and gives him a short embrace and a pat on the back.
<OpenVMS> Comrade Ikonia!  Good to see you, da?
 * OpenVMS gives Ikonia a large, cold bottle of fine Russian vodka.
<Tm_T> hi OpenVMS, how can we help you?
<OpenVMS> Nyet, nyet; I only come visit, say hello.
<OpenVMS> Nice to meet you, da.
 * OpenVMS waves and silently walks away.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (fnmueller appears to be abusive - 4)
<Tm_T> hum, I apparently need an invite to the both monitor channels
<rww> Tm_T: sent'd
<IdleOne> I also sent
<rww> Well, I just set +I on his nickserv account, so there. ;P
<Tm_T> <3
<Tm_T> thanks for both, I feel special even more than usual
<bazhang> Tm_T, one of the ##lessthanthree ops (OpenVMS)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-26
<bazhang> ugh
<IdleOne> fan?
<IdleOne> 109?
<IdleOne> log?
<bazhang> got me there
<rww> n00bs
<IdleOne> ok 1337 haxor
<IdleOne> what is 109?
<bazhang> heh. the mint guy is now suddenly running Ubuntu.
<rww> IdleOne: It's secret elite code for "thank you, great one, for your stunning display of knowledge. I bow to your superior skillset."
<IdleOne> I see.
<IdleOne> thanks for the splaination
<maco> rww: uh what's up with that username?
<Flannel> maco: Which username?
<maco> c0nd0m
<IdleOne> that one isn't so bad
<IdleOne> the bitchslapp one I agree with Flannel was to much
<tonyyarusso> Someone find a really good troll to pawn off on rww.
<IdleOne> tonyyarusso: a good op manages to find his own fans
<tonyyarusso> true
<IdleOne> did not mean to imply rww isn't a good op
<bazhang> double negative
<IdleOne> yeah
<ubottu> moetunes called the ops in #kubuntu (intelligence level dropped remarkably)
<topyli> oh dear, italy is disconnecting :(
<ikonia> cioa
<ikonia> ciao
<topyli> first the "your youtube video is a tv" regulation, now this: http://punto-informatico.it/3044427/PI/News/internet-italia-burocrazia-non-finisce-mai.aspx
<topyli> if you install a router or connect anything else to the internet, you have to hire a certified technician to to it, or suffer 15k to 150k € fines
<ikonia> sounds poor
<jussi> o.O
<jussi> does that include making a wifi connection at the local starbucks? :P :P
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<topyli> jussi: no, it only includes your own router at home
<jussi> topyli: was a joke, but still. crazy.
<jussi> so its too hard for someone to plug the thing in? :D
<topyli> even crazier to expect italians to pay attention to such a law, they're laid back enough as it is
<Mamarok> they pretty much ignore many laws, as there are so many just to suit Berlusconi
<Mamarok> I still don't get how they could elect that guy three times
<popey> I don't see how the USA could elect Bush twice :)
<topyli> you only can be elected twice in the US, proper careers are impossible :(
<Mamarok> which is sensible IMHO
<Mamarok> they changed the law in Italy so Berlusconi could be elected another time
<Mamarok> actually he changed the law
<Mamarok> which is unbelievable in a democracy
<topyli> it's rather common to limit it to two terms
<Mamarok> here in Switzerland it is limited to one year :)
<Mamarok> and the vice-president becomes automatically president for a year then
<topyli> Mamarok: the swiss presidency is a bit peculiar though isn't it
<topyli> like most things swiss :)
<topyli> something like a simple chairman of the federal council who goes about their regular job but just talks to press and such duties
<Mamarok> yep
<Mamarok> but in a country with less then 8mn inhabitants that is not a tough job anyway
<Mamarok> at least we don't have idiots who think we should ally with North Korea ;)
<Pici> fyi, I banforwarded _techie_ here again, seems that he did the same old away nickspam yesterday.
<Pici> And lashed out at nigelb about !away
<IdleOne> why was the ban lifted?
<Pici> It wasn't this was in -server.
<Pici> + a comma
<IdleOne> he clearly stated in this channel he had no intention of following the rule.....ahhhh
<IdleOne> ok, well he wanted to speak to a -server op.
<IdleOne> guess he got his answer
<Pici> Now he might actually get a chance.
<IdleOne> He also ban evade with the nick AuGold and AuGold2
<IdleOne> in #u
<Pici> tsk tsk
<Pici> Oh boy, a new spam message.
<IdleOne> very official looking :/
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, vikramb said: ubottu, yeah grub2 is the default however it has eaten up my vista partition or has marked it as inactive
<IdleOne> I need to step away, watch  Muimi  in #u
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ms8j3p appears to be abusive - 6)
<LjL> i believe poutine in #ubuntu-offtopic is ban evading (*!*@*trollbot.org)
<LjL> h00k's ban
 * rww takes a look
<rww> LjL: fixed, thanks
<LjL> takk
<ikonia> not this guy again
<rww> ikonia: hmm?
<ikonia> poutine
<rww> Ah, yeah. Quite a history, I noticed >.>
<KB1JWQ> Ugh, yeah.
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<guntbert> please have someone an eye on meowz in #ubuntu - he tried to create some sort of issue and in PM reacted very unfriendly
<rww> guntbert: will do, thanks
<guntbert> rww: thx and bye :-)
<rww> (meowz = aborticide)
<meowz> i was just banned from #ubuntu, i don't think i did anything wrong
<ikonia> hang on
<rww> meowz: I banned you for evading a ban that I believe was set by ikonia, so I'll pass off to him.
<ikonia> rww: perfect timing I was just going to ask about that
<meowz> i am not aware of such a ban
<meowz> there was a ban that i requested maybe a month ago, that probably expire (which is how i joined the channel)
<ikonia> bans don't expire
<meowz> yes they do, depends on how long the admin sets it for
<meowz> the word 'ban' has multiple meanings in practure
<meowz> practice*
<ikonia> I set it
<ikonia> I don't let bans expire
<ikonia> they have to be resolved
<meowz> i'm not evading it, your ban system is flawed.
<ikonia> your attitude and behaviour constantly asking for a ban
<ikonia> meowz: ok, well, we've now resolved that flaw
<meowz> you've got some investigating to do, because the only way you can explain the situation is by blaming it on my 'ban evasion'
<ikonia> meowz: I'll explain it clearly
<meowz> please, that's what i'm here for!
<ikonia> meowz: you (using the nick aborticide) persistantly requested to be banned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> I banned you
<meowz> i'm not using the nick aborticide
<ikonia> you have circumvented the ban due to a flaw in our system
<ikonia> meowz: you have used the nick aborticide
<meowz> not today
<meowz> the name is approved by freenode
<meowz> as an account name
<ikonia> at the time of you requesting the ban, you where using the nick aborticide,
<ikonia> so we put a ban on while you where using the nick aborticide
<ikonia> you have changed nicknames and got around the ban
<meowz> i have personally spoken with operators about this, it seems there is a communication problem between you and freenode admins
<ikonia> rww has rectified the issue and re-banned you
<ikonia> meowz: freenode does not control #ubuntu
<meowz> i was not banned for using the nickname
<ikonia> I've just told you why you where banned
<ikonia> you persistantly asked to be banned
<meowz> i was not banned for using the nickname ...
<Flannel> meowz: you were banned *while* using that nick, not for the nick.
<ikonia> so you got banned
<ikonia> no, you where banned because you kept joining this channel and asking to be banned
<meowz> yes
<ikonia> so you are banned
<meowz> please set my ban on my account name
<meowz> also IP if possible
<ikonia> the ban has been updated
<meowz> i'd like to make sure it is done correctly this time, or i will go to any measure to harass the channel until it is done
<ikonia> you behave how you see fit, if you persist with trying to be a proble, it will be escalated to freenode staff,
<ikonia> but I think we are done here, so please leave the channel
<meowz> i am quite familiar with the freenode staff, we have discussions almost daily
<ikonia> ok, so I think we are done here
<ikonia> meowz: please leave the channel,
<meowz> sigh ... if you wish
<ikonia> thank you
<meowz> remember though, if you don't do it correctly i will not be passive, i will be actively vigilant
<ikonia> how about just stay out of the channels ?
<meowz> how about you fix your decrepit busted system?
<ikonia> actually, I'm done discussing it, please leave the channel
<meowz> you talk robotic i expect you to act robotic too
<ikonia> ok, bye
<meowz> ban me
<ikonia> please leave the channel
<meowz> the matter is not resolved in my opinion
<ikonia> what else do you need ?
<meowz> a working ban system
<Flannel> meowz: You cannot join #ubuntu right now, how is that unresolved?
<ikonia> speak to freenode staff
<meowz> Flannel: the ban request was for this channel as well
<ikonia> the ban system is a network issue, talk to freenode staff about it
<ikonia> meowz: tell you what - I'll let freenode deal with this
<popey> what a _massive_ waste of time
<ikonia> popey: agreed
<ikonia> !staff | meowz persistant ban evading
<ubottu> meowz persistant ban evading: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<meowz> the ban is not a soccer issue, should i talk to an astronaught about it?
<meowz> i am not ban evading, as i'm not banned from this channel
<KB1JWQ> meowz: I'd be a lot happier if you weren't perpetually in various -ops channels arguing about whether or not you're ban evading.
<meowz> i'm requesting a ban
<meowz> is this against the rules?
<meowz> it is distracting for me to end up in this channel
<meowz> i think a ban from this channel would help us all
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: I'm not prepared to entertain this behaviour,
<meowz> then you're taking your job personally
<meowz> follow the protocols, instead of messing with bans just because you don't like someone's style
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: Your channel, your rules. :-)
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> I'm not engaging in convesation of that level of time wasting or stupidity
<Flannel> IdleOne: do +b $a:aborticide
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: I booted him from ##linux-ops for similar reasons a week ago.
<ikonia> KB1JWQ: he's hit a few channels
<KB1JWQ> ikonia: I hadn't noticed. :-p
<IdleOne> remove the other ban Flannel ?
<rww> IdleOne: nah, leave it. I'm assuming he's planning to come back with a different combination of loggedinness, hostname, and nick.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> I don't think Max_Payne is trolling, just a bit of a language barrier and a misunderstanding of the rules
<bazhang> robinetd is always quick to call others trolls imo
<IdleOne> to quick
<rww> There's a lot of a language barrier, we've talked in PM (for not bad reasons) when he was named _16bitsubsystem_
<bazhang> FrozenFire[work]> jon__, Basically, the issue is that this channel is used by people at work and so on, so unprofessional language is not appreciated.   <--- I like that take on it
<IdleOne> it was a good answer
<IdleOne> /explanation
<bazhang> prevents the usual snark about "think of the children" etc
<rww> !language =~ s/ friendly/-friendly, polite, and professional/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, rww said: !language =~ s/ friendly/-friendly, polite, and professional/
 * rww throws a . on the end of that.
<bazhang> !language =~ s/ friendly/-friendly, polite, and professional./
<ubottu> I'll remember that bazhang
<bazhang> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rww> oh, I'm too smart for my own good. I guess it didn't need a period :S
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> !language =~ s/ friendly/-friendly, polite, and professional/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> s/\.\././, or the long way.
<bazhang> huh?
<bazhang> heh I'd leave it
<bazhang> kind of like or else..
<rww> hehe
<topyli> i like this change
<robinetd> yodawg
<robinetd> ljl just ragequitted in #ubuntu-offtopic with an offensive message.
<rww> tonyyarusso: Are you around to deal with all this? I'm multitasking with work right now.
<robinetd> Last time I did that, I was banforwarded to here.
<tonyyarusso> rww: I saw it, but it was the line before that was against guidelines, not the quit message, and the quit was a self-removal for it, so there's not much to deal with.
<robinetd> loldoublestandards
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: So if I say something offensive and part, is that okay?
<robinetd> Or is that just for ljl?
<tonyyarusso> robinetd: It's all in the guidelines.
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: That isn't what I asked.
<tonyyarusso> It's what you should have asked.
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: I can't deal with you. I'll wait for someone who is more socially gifted.
<rww> tonyyarusso: Yeah, the "all" included robinetd asking about it ;)
<tonyyarusso> robinetd: Feel free, but if nobody pops up within a couple of minutes you'll need to /part and try again later.
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: Excuse me?
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: I'm not allowed to stay until my problem is addressed by someone that isn't biased?
<IdleOne> robinetd: I will bring it up to ljl and ask that a channel op from -ot talk to him also.
<tonyyarusso> robinetd: You're the one declaring the bias, which would be a separate issue, so no, you would fall under the idling policy.
<IdleOne> although tonyyarusso is a channel op there
<robinetd> tonyyarusso: Except I'm not idling, I'd be waiting for my problem to be addressed.
<IdleOne> robinetd: fair enough?
<IdleOne> robinetd: I just addressed it.
<robinetd> IdleOne: Forget it. I'm done with the double standards and blatant abrasive attitude that I've gotten.
<IdleOne> k then
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<Flannel> What just happened?
<bazhang> he's got that issue in a number of 'social' channels, not just in -ot
<IdleOne> ljl swore and then quit
<bazhang> well bit more than that
<IdleOne> robinetd feels it unfair that there was no ban set
<tonyyarusso> that was the only part I saw that would have been a problem
<bazhang> it was argument about the gpl
<tonyyarusso> he was gone before I could \n on my !ohmy
<bazhang> robinetd was blatantly wrong, then accused those of disagreeing with him of 'trolling'
<IdleOne> I am not saying he was right.
<IdleOne> couple weeks back he got a ban for an offensive quit message
<bazhang> ie in regard to the gpl, not the ban issue
<IdleOne> guess he wants a tit for tat thing
<bazhang> no idea, just recapping the issue
<_Techie_> seriously, ive been banned from #ubuntu-server aswell... is anyone able to verify if this is due to my away nick?
<tonyyarusso> Seems more like wants punishment for people who disagree with him to me, but hey.
<IdleOne> _Techie_: it is
<_Techie_> oh FFS
<bazhang> ?
<IdleOne> you were told what the rules are.
<_Techie_> if i remove my away nick will it satisfy you lot
<_Techie_> enough to get my bans removed
<IdleOne> if you agree to follow all the guidelines I can remove the ban in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> as for -server that will be up to Pici
<_Techie_> give me a few minutes to modify my BNC
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-27
<_Techie_> okay, i agree to follow the guidelines
<IdleOne> _Techie_: much appreciated.
<_Techie_> my away nick module has been disabled for freenode
<IdleOne> you can now rejoin #ubuntu
<_Techie_> please inform me if problems are still lingering and i will sort it out
<Pici> _Techie_: Sounds good, then I'll go ahead and remove the ban in -server.
<Flannel> Can we please stop being militant and overzealous regarding the "No Idling" policy?  It's to prevent people from having an audience and showing off among other things, not as a way to shoo people.
<bazhang> I say let more idle, but that's just me
<Flannel> I'm not talking about the policy itself, I'm talking about invoking it to get people to 'go away' when you don't want them to bother you anymore.
<Pici> I feel that tonyyarusso's first comment on the idling policy was correct.
<Flannel> There were two problems in -ot a few minutes ago, instead of resolving each of them, we let one spill into the other, and we've still got an issue.
<Pici> Indeed.
<Flannel> Pici: While the "if no one can help you, try again later" message may be reasonable, that in conjunction with the previously dismissive statements gave the entire interaction a dismissive flavor
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: It seemed to me that this particular character was more interested in the "having an audience" aspect, ultimately.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Regardless of his goals, he deserved to talk to an actual person about them.
<tonyyarusso> For one thing, we also have a general stance (if not a written policy) of not discussing bans (or lack thereof) with people other than the individual concerned, so it wasn't a particularly appropriate conversation from the start.
<Flannel> You basically told him to "rtfm"
<Flannel> No, and that's true.  I wouldn't want to have that discussion with him because it is inappropriate.  But you could've taken the time to explain that to him
<tonyyarusso> I suppose.
<Flannel> Whether we talk to person B in private, or whatever, it's not important to person A.  But person A feels better if they're assured it's being handled, instead of looking the other way.  (He may not realise that there's other avenues besides just +b)
<rww> I 110% agree with Flannel about this, for what it's worth.
<Pici> And may I add that self policing, i.e. cursing then quitting, isn't really 'handling the situation'. Especially for someone who should already know our rules.
<Flannel> Also, it could've been a real handy time (He's already here, in private) to discuss the issue he was having, re: labelling people trolls, etc (and perhaps even straighten out his understanding of copyrights)
<Flannel> Pici: Ive forwarded LjL here, and I expect to make that clear to him (if you didn't catch it)
<Pici> Flannel: I know.
<Pici> tonyyarusso: I'd also like to say that its hard dealing with former ops misbehaving, for all of us.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: That part doesn't bother me - I just figured I wait for the rejoin (since there's a good chance I'd notice that without a banforward to here)
<tonyyarusso> But yeah, Flannel's right - just has more energy left for the particularly annoying sorts than me I guess.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: That's valid.  But we (internally) need to communicate that better, since otherwise we'll have four people handling the situation, etc.
<Flannel> And that's just a waste of three people's time :)
<Pici> And the rest of us feeling confused.
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: Perhaps being deluged with /msg from all of the ops would make a stronger poing ;)
<tonyyarusso> gah, *point
<Flannel> Haha
<Pici> poing!
<Flannel> !ping
<ubottu> poing
<bazhang> hehe
<tonyyarusso> lol
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !sudo =~ s/Gnome, XFCE/GNOME, Xfce/
<IdleOne> I wonder
<IdleOne> !sudo =~ s/Gnome, XFCE/GNOME, Xfce/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !sudo =~ s/Gnome, XFCE/GNOME, Xfce/
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> guess not
 * rww ponders which subset of channel ops to pick for a suggestion to IRCC about expanding editor privs
<IdleOne> start at the bottom of the access list and work up
<Flannel> rww: probaly jussi
<rww> Flannel: I mean that I think it should be given automatically to people at some point. I'm just not sure what the point is. Maybe just all ops in a core channel that aren't on probation.
<rww> The current situation, where some people have it, some don't, and we have way too few people with it (given how many edit requests slip through the cracks) is not optimal.
<rww> and I'm having a hard time thinking of a reason to trust people with ops in a core channel and not trust them with ubottu edit privs, so I think that's a sane line.
<Flannel> rww: I'm not aware of a policy change away from "all operators* have editor access" (* #u, -ot, etc, not more esoteric channels)
<rww> Flannel: Last time I mentioned this, I was told that not all operators have edit access, and that that wasn't an oversight.
<Flannel> The only reason factoid editing was restricted to editors in the first place was to cut back on spam factoids/malicious edits, so there shouldn't be any reason to impose additional restrictions beyond "we need some easy way to collect people into a bucket"
<IdleOne> what is fleshwormx on about?
<Flannel> no idea
<IdleOne> I don't feel so bad in that case
<rww> I asked, and ze answered, and I still don't know >.>
<Flannel> Looks like they're from Puerto Rico
<IdleOne> what is with the ze instead of he lately?
<IdleOne> I think I am finally getting to old for interwebs
<rww> IdleOne: I'm playing with maco's gender-neutral pronoun set instead of the one I usually use.
<Flannel> IdleOne: ze/hir are neuter pr
<Flannel> pronouns, even.
<rww> I kinda like the zeds, it makes them less underused :)
<IdleOne> I see
<IdleOne> thanks again for making me feel so out of touch with anything useful :P
<rww> IdleOne: See the smorgasbord at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-neutral_pronoun#Summary ;)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> why is there even a need for gender neutral pronouns...
<IdleOne> </rhetorical?
<IdleOne> >
<Flannel> IdleOne: because one can't always determine the gender of someone (especially on the blagonets), and some folks take offense to being placed incorrectly into a bucket.
<Flannel> Also, I've apparently been doing a lot of hash function work recently or something, everything seems to be a bucket.
<IdleOne> People who take offense to it on the blagonets should either make it clearer or get over it
<rww> and some folks think it's silly to load pronouns with gender
<IdleOne> I can understand a woman being called he in real life (in person) situation or vice versa
<IdleOne> but online....
<rww> Still asking rhetorical questions, or would you like answers? ;)
<IdleOne> sure, what the hell
<IdleOne> I'll read it
<rww> In short, there's no reason to do it, it's highly inconvenient when dealing with the Internet (where gender isn't known, and is often problematically assumed to be male), and it's increasingly likely to cause problems in an online culture where people are transgendered, genderqueer, or just don't want people to know their gender.
<rww> s/known/easily known/
<Flannel> Or a dog.
<rww> or a dog.
<IdleOne> ha
<rww> Another POV on why gendered pronouns are bad in general (not just online) that maco linked me (and got from hypatia, iirc) is http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~evans/cs655/readings/purity.html . It rivels Johnathan Swift for sarcasm, though.
<rww> rivals **
<marienz> won't load for me
<IdleOne> me either
<rww> hrm, odd. it loaded a minute ago.
<Flannel> rww: You single-handedly slashdotted a webpage!
<marienz> personally I alternate between singular they and universal he, unless someone corrects me
<marienz> other solutions seem forced (and this specific "ze" solution is extra weird as "ze" is the dutch word for "she")
<rww> I broke the Univ. of Virginia's CS department just by looking at it. Yay me.
<marienz> well done!
<rww> Yeah, the various neutral pronoun solutions suffer from not sounding right. I suspect it's not possible to create one that sounds right to unaccustomed people, given how frequently used pronouns are.
<marienz> nod
<Pici> I like zeds. Americans don't use those enough.
<rww> Pici: Perhaps we should start a linguistical revolution by adding it (and x!) to random common words.
<Flannel> rww: If you add x, you just begin to speak French.
<IdleOne> x is almost if not always silent in French
<maco> i think ze gets by in speech just fine. as does the the 'e solution
<IdleOne> so it would not change much
<maco> as long as you dont say it like zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze went to the mall. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzze bought a cd.
<rww> its french name is approximately pronounced 'eeks', which I find amusing.
<IdleOne> more like icks
<maco> is x a pluraliser in french?
<IdleOne> sometimes
<maco> cuz i think the plural of beau is beaux right?
<IdleOne> yes
<marienz> maco: perhaps this is not actually a problem in practice, but I think in some accents "the" ends up pronounced a lot like I think you'd pronounce "ze"
<maco> Pici: i would argue the english use zeds less often than americans. american spelling uses lots of -ize while british uses lots of -ise
<Pici> maco: I was thinking of Canadians actually.
<maco> do canadians spell american or british?
<maco> i think oz spells british usually
<IdleOne> maco: a little of both
<IdleOne> more british I would say
<IdleOne> depends with who we are speaking/writing to
<maco> oh hey we have a convenient canadian here!
<rww> now you need to find tonyyarusso a new area of expertise!
<Flannel> As opposed to a regular canadian?
<IdleOne> and depending where I am I might pronounce z zed or zee
<Pici> I was particularly thinking of Rodney from Stargate, and his Zed-PMs.
<IdleOne> Atlantis?
<Pici> Yes.
<IdleOne> don't watch it
<Pici> Although he was in SG1 before that.
<IdleOne> to many weird accents
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> Thats the best part
<IdleOne> actually, I'll watch it if there is nothing else on
<IdleOne> but I don't really follow it
<Pici> Well, its not on anymore.
<IdleOne> still in reruns
<IdleOne> I'm a big Spike tv fan
<_Techie_> IdleOne, has the ban from #ubuntu been lifted?
<IdleOne> it has
<IdleOne> you unable to join?
<_Techie_> still saying im banned
<IdleOne> give me a moment
<rww> ubottu and I don't see anything matching you in #ubuntu, for what it's worth.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> _Techie_: what was the nick you used when I banned the second time?
<_Techie_> AuGold
<Flannel> I don't see anything.  _Techie_, we're talking about #ubuntu? or some other channel?
<_Techie_> yes, #ubuntu
<IdleOne> what is your ip?
<IdleOne> I set a ip ban
<_Techie_> 219.88.71.17
<_Techie_> it resolves to technz.info
<IdleOne> ok you should be good now
<_Techie_> yep, thankyou IdleOne
<IdleOne> sure thing
<Flannel> IdleOne: Get rid of the gateway one too: 19:32 -!- 5 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@@gateway/web/freenode/ip.219.88.71.17 [by jrib!~jrib@upstream/dev/jrib, 188656 secs ago]
 * rww adds to notebook
<IdleOne> that should do it
<IdleOne> thank s Flannel
<IdleOne> -space
<Flannel> IdleOne: No problem!
<tonyyarusso> geez, scrollback to read
<tonyyarusso> maco: Canadians use -ise and -our - I'm not sure what other major spelling diffs UK/US have, but generally CA uses UK way.  Unless of course they toss it out altogether and us an FR word.
<IdleOne> quoi?
<tonyyarusso> *use an
<IdleOne> merci
<IdleOne> I understand that mieux
<tonyyarusso> In related news, 'quoi' has a great wiktionary page:  "(colloquial) you know, like, y'know. "
<rww> Today I learned: webchat users stop being able to speak in #ubuntu if they /nick
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (ur_gp_muhammed appears to be abusive - 4)
<tonyyarusso> rww: File about against the bots!
<rww> I'll poke LjL about it when he's around and not being otherwise poked.
<bazhang> that nick ok? highclasshole
<tonyyarusso> rww: There is actually a launchpad project for the bots that you can file bugs against btw.
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: I don't like it, but I think we've let it slide for some time now.
<rww> tonyyarusso: I know. I prefer poking him ;P
<_____________> hi
<rww> _____________: hello
<_____________> I am here regarding a ban that happened on #archlinux-offtopic
<_____________> i was recently banned trom there
<rww> _____________: This channel doesn't process #archlinux-offtopic bans. Speak to their ops.
<IdleOne> go talk to the ops there about it. This is #ubuntu-ops
<_____________> upon asking the ops there, they said I was banned from there upon request from this chan's OPs
<_____________> i would like explanations on this issue
<maco> We neither can nor do make such requests.
<_____________> seems you can
<_____________> want me to show you the logs as a proof?
<_____________> wait a sec
<IdleOne> _____________: if the archlinux-offtopic ops banned you, they can explain why. we don't know anything about it.
<maco> Proof that we made that request, or proof that you were told we made that request?
<maco> (these are two different things)
<_____________> <_____________> and on what ground would I be banned
<_____________> <_____________> if I may ask
<_____________> <tigrmesh> trolling #ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> I don't see a request from us in there
<rww> or tigrmesh saying that there was one
<maco> Yeah, I just see one of your ops making a discretionary call regarding what's acceptable in your community (and apparently trolling ain't)
<_____________> so you are positive the ops in here never asked #archlinux-offtopic to ban me ?
<_____________> all I want to know
<IdleOne> We don't make such requests
<_____________> answer this simple question please:
<IdleOne> I just did
<maco> _____________: you can see logs of this channel on irclogs.ubuntu.com if you want to look back a few days and check for yourself
<_____________> Did the OPs in #ubuntu-ops asked the OPs to ban me from #archlinux-offtopic?
<IdleOne> We don't make such requests
<_____________> yes/no
<rww> _____________: no
<_____________> thank you
<rww> you're welcome
<_____________> have a nice evening
<IdleOne> same to you
<_____________> wait
<_____________> wait
 * IdleOne hits the breaks
<rww> brakes **
<IdleOne> breaks is what I meant
<_____________> you say you don't make such requests
 * rww hits the breaker on IdleOne's house
<_____________> i believe that
<_____________> BUT
<IdleOne> Good thing I got UPS
<rww> What can brown do for you?
<_____________> since tigrmesh does no come here why would she ban me because of somthing that happened here exept if she got information from you guys?
<IdleOne> that is what...ahh to easy
<IdleOne> _____________: ask tigrmesh, perhaps they read logs from here.
<_____________> that would be pretty unusual for an op to spend time reading logs from a random chan
<_____________> pretty unusual
<IdleOne> unuasual perhaps but not impossible
<IdleOne> unusual*
<_____________> i'd say unusual to the point of impossible
<rww> _____________: Perhaps you should ask tigrmesh about it; I don't know what they do on their free time.
<tonyyarusso> wow, eyes hurt
<IdleOne> in any case there is nothing we can do about a ban in channels that are not in the ubuntu namespace
<_____________> on the contrary, seems you can acheive to ban someone indirectly
<IdleOne> _____________: we already told you we didn't
<rww> I suggest we bring the idle speculation to a conclusion :)
<_____________> evidence thends to prove the opposite
<IdleOne> what evidence?
<IdleOne> a paste from a log you provided
<IdleOne> concrete.
<tonyyarusso> Bans are set by people.  Those people know their reasons for the ban.  In order to find out why the ban was set therefore, you should talk to the people who actually set it, and only them.
<tonyyarusso> I believe this has already been made clear, has it not?
<IdleOne> it has
<_____________> tonyyarusso: Yup. And I have shown, here, the result of this enquiry with the OP responsible for the ban
<_____________> That, also, was made clear.
<bilalakhtar> I didn't get it, people on #archlinux-offtopic banned you because you trolled here. I think some misunderstanding has happened, or the person there typed the wrong channel when he told you why you were banned
<bilalakhtar> _____________: ^
<tonyyarusso> _____________: So they answered your question.  Thus, there's nothing left to discuss.  Which leads me to wonder why we're still babbling.
<bilalakhtar> tsimpson: there?
<tonyyarusso> _____________: We have no control over other channels' ops.  If they want to ban you because you have a favorite color they don't like, they can.  If they want to ban you because your nick has too many underscore, they can.  If they want to ban you because of your behavior in Ubuntu channels, they can.  None of that has anything to do with the people in this channel.
<IdleOne> _____________: if there is nothing else Ubuntu related we can help you with, please refer to the topic and the no idle policy.
<_____________> omg
<_____________> i'll check with the other OPs and come back
<IdleOne> can't wait
 * rww makes note to link tigrmesh to the -ops log
<tonyyarusso> We have rather a lot of folks not seeming to understand what we tell them today, eh?
<IdleOne> practicing your Canadian?
<tonyyarusso> I....talked like that before going to Canada :S
<bilalakhtar> Eyes hurn on seeing so many _s
<mneptok> great. now my IRC logs are Mad Libs.
<Flannel> mneptok: Do we pick nouns every time?
<bilalakhtar> @comment 35313 Flooding, trolling, and violating the CoC
<bilalakhtar> Does ubottu reply on that?
<rww> bilalakhtar: @comment requires @login. Did you get that sorted out?
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<bilalakhtar> bah
<bilalakhtar> not yet
<bilalakhtar> but I got a pm from ubottu when I banned a person
<bilalakhtar> I tried poking tsimpson about it
<rww> yeah, it PMs you even if you don't have access. I used to get them ;(
<rww> @comment 35313 per bilalakhtar: Flooding, trolling, and violating the CoC
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Jordan_U> @login
<bilalakhtar> cool
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bilalakhtar> thanks rww
<tonyyarusso> Say you were thinking about contributing to an open source project.  Are there any OSI/DFSG-approved licenses that would make you hesitate about doing so if the project was under them?
<Jordan_U> Licences which aren't GPL compatible can be a practical problem.
<bilalakhtar> oops, it appears #ubuntu went too offtopic, with people discussing porn and 'whether hen came first or chicken'
<bilalakhtar> good, with a little factoid-ing and some manual poking, the channel is back on track
<bilalakhtar> s/hen/egg/
<bazhang> I'd have kicked g__ after the first warning/comment about femaleware porn
<bilalakhtar> I had just joined the channel
<bilalakhtar> and it was shocking for me to see people talking all of this on #ubuntu
<bilalakhtar> I thought that probably I was on -ot
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !w64codecs is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !ppccodecs is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !b43 is <alias> wifi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !b43-fwcutter is <alias> wifi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !b43-legacy is <alias> wifi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !bcm43xx is <alias> wifi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !rt61pci is <alias> wifi
<bazhang> !scope > chaorhi
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !hfs is <reply> To mount HFS and HFS Plus formatted partitions, please run 'sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsutils'
<ubottu> In ubottu, ChaoRhi said: !hfsplus is <alias> hfs
<ikonia> I don't see any value in those aliases
<topyli> agreed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cyberos said: ubottu my wireless  is detected by my system but I havent a manager that can detect and use my wiffi
<jcastro> hi, I need to update the topic in #ayatana but I am told I need to use my canonical cloak for that, but I don't know how to do that
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: heads up, if people can't compile something, #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-app-devel isn't the right channels
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> because they are not for that topic
<bilalakhtar> #ubuntu-app-devel SHOULD be the proper one
<bilalakhtar> it is for that topic only
<ikonia> one is to talk about developing the ubuntu product
<ikonia> application development
<ikonia> not how do I compile an application
<bilalakhtar> if the compilation is of an ubuntu package, then it would be #ubuntu-packaging or #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> it would be neither
<bilalakhtar> or if its of an app, then #ubuntu-app-devel
<ikonia> I'm sorry it's not
<ikonia> #ubuntu-devel is development discussion of ubuntu
<ikonia> #ubuntu-app-devel is application development
<ikonia> #ubuntu-packaging is for packaging on ubuntu
<ikonia> none of them are "how do I compile an application"
<bilalakhtar> Compilation is a part of application development
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> it's dicussing application development, not "how do I compile an application"
<bilalakhtar> Ops: What do you think about this?
<ikonia> or supporting application development, a guy trying to compile gcc and doesn't have a clue how, shouldn't be pointed to these channels
<bilalakhtar> he was trying to compile something USING gcc
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> he was trying to build gcc-3.3.6 for a coding competition
<bilalakhtar> *blush*
<ikonia> had had done nothing but type "make"
<ikonia> it's not a problem, hence why I said "heads up"
<bilalakhtar> okay, noted
 * bilalakhtar g2g
<jayne> do you guys have any idea what chanfu is, why it's in #ubuntu, or who controls it?
<ikonia> jayne: no idea, let me have a look
<jayne> ikonia: I found the owner, so it's not an issue anymore
<ikonia> jayne: mota an chanfu appear to be the same bot
<ikonia> do you have any idea what the bot is ?
<jayne> mota is the owner
<jayne> the bot (chanfu) is nothing, yet, apparently. It's still in development.
<ikonia> I may ask him to remove it while it's in development incase it starts doing mental things
<ikonia> who is the owner ?
<ikonia> I assume he seems pretty reasonable
<jayne> I don't know him, but he seems reasonable enough
<ubottu> Beefbaked called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<bilalakhtar> Can someone add me to !ops?
<bilalakhtar> If I request it in ubottu pm, then I guess everyone over here will get pinged
<bilalakhtar> which I don't want
<bilalakhtar> so it would be better if someone with bot access makes that change
<bilalakhtar> jussi, jussi01: ^
<bilalakhtar> Oh, it seems I am in the !ops factoid! But my nick is spelt wrong..
<IdleOne> !ops =~ /Bilalahktar/bilalakhtar/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !ops =~ /Bilalahktar/bilalakhtar/
<ikonia> !ops =~ /Bilalahktar/bilalakhtar/
<ubottu> I'll remember that ikonia
<IdleOne> thank you ikonia
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: thanks, I never knew that syntax
<bilalakhtar> Thanks ikonia
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: Do you have the right to add people to the bot, so that I can @login ?
<IdleOne> bilalakhtar: @login and @btlogin
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: hang on
<IdleOne> ok you need an admin for that
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: probably someone with the nick Bilalahktar is in there
<IdleOne> works with hostname and not nick
<IdleOne> so that you can change your nick and still be able to use the BT
<ikonia> bilalakhtar: I'll check
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (E1Wel1 appears to be abusive - 6)
<IdleOne> !spam is <reply> What the channel has just experienced is called spam, Spam is bad and is meant to be disruptive and cause chaos. Please avoid commenting on spam and note that Ubuntu staff and freenode staff do not spam channels to inform it's users of policy changes. Spam is good with mustard and onions!
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !spam is <reply> What the channel has just experienced is called spam, Spam is bad and is meant to be disruptive and cause chaos. Please avoid commenting on spam and note that Ubuntu staff and freenode staff do not spam channels to inform it's users of policy changes. Spam is good with mustard and onions!
<bilalakhtar> IdleOne: lol
<IdleOne> needs some editing for proper spelling and grammar
<marienz> insert mandatory plug of http://blog.freenode.net/2010/11/be-safe-out-there/ here
<marienz> although I guess that's perhaps too unwieldy to fit in that factoid
<bilalakhtar> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<bilalakhtar> g2g
<IdleOne> marienz: nope it's nice to have links with more info
<ikonia> marienz: tiny url it
<IdleOne> !spam is <reply> What the channel has just experienced is called spam, Spam is bad and is meant to be disruptive and cause chaos. Please avoid commenting on spam and note that Ubuntu staff and freenode staff do not spam channels to inform its users of policy changes. Spam is good with mustard and onions! See http://tinyurl.com/27pzyjl
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !spam is <reply> What the channel has just experienced is called spam, Spam is bad and is meant to be disruptive and cause chaos. Please avoid commenting on spam and note that Ubuntu staff and freenode staff do not spam channels to inform its users of policy changes. Spam is good with mustard and onions! See http://tinyurl.com/27pzyjl
<IdleOne> there!
<marienz> I meant the text behind the link more than the url :)
<IdleOne> if they are busy reading the text they can't comment on the spam :)
<IdleOne> heh
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (Martiini)
<IdleOne> that was fun
<ikonia_> what the devil is happening
<ikonia_> what just happened ?
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<IdleOne> netsplit
<IdleOne> a big one
<rww> Personally, I don't call things netsplits unless they involve two servers splitting and users on either side not seeing each other.
<rww> as far as I can tell, this is tl;dr: freenode lag
<IdleOne> ok it was a netburp
<IdleOne> freenode got heart burn and poofed us all
<rww> Did someone deal with Martiini? The insanity hit right when I factoided them.
<IdleOne> not sure, soon as I called ops my lag jumped to 30 seconds
<IdleOne> seemed a little coincidental
<rww> ircd-seven is scared of racial slurs.
<topyli> i pm'd martiini, no reply. he later quit
<topyli> based on his history, might as well ban him
<rww> oh well, have fun with the serverfail, I'm going to work.
<ikonia_> I tried but damn split killed me
<Flannel> Something happening to the intertubes today? or just freenode?
<ubottu> eagles0513875 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, prajwalrai said: ubottu:But there is a connectivity problem. Two systems are not getting connected.
<rww> Thoughts on whether things are stable enough to clear out #ubuntu-unregged?
<ikonia> I'd give it a little longer personally, thats why I've stayed +o so far
<rww> okay
<ubottu> In ubottu, wqapol said: your name is ubottu
<IdleOne> hello wqapol
<IdleOne> How can we help you?
<ikonia> what the devil is the channel #ubuntu-touch
<popey> ikonia: the new utouch stuff?
<Jordan_U> Is "clear trolling" a good enough description for AndrUser's ban?
<IdleOne> looks about right
<Jordan_U> The bot wants me to comment separately on the kick and the ban. Should I just say the same for both?
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Just ignore the bot when it doesn't make sense.
<IdleOne> next time perhaps just a +q and give them the !guidelines
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I never comment on the kicks
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Even though he mentioned that he was trying to break the guidelines before doing so?
<IdleOne> he also mentioned being drunk
<IdleOne> which was probably true
<Jordan_U> OK.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I was told that our goal is to keep users in the channel and to have them conform to the guidelines. often times a +q and a PM helps more then a ban
<Flannel> Jordan_U: Sometimes in order to keep things tidier, I'll try just muting someone (because auto_bleh automatically removes quiets after X minutes).  Most of the time they'll get bored and go away, so a permanent ban isn't really required.
<Flannel> IdleOne: I don't think a discussion with the guy right now would be useful at all
<IdleOne> agreed
<IdleOne> in this case a PM would of been less then useful
<Jordan_U> @comment 35322 clear trolling
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: I also always comment on bans in PM with the bot
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dragoon123 appears to be abusive - 4)
#ubuntu-ops 2010-11-28
<rww> I still think we need a "don't drink and IRC" factoid ;P
<maco> !iui
<maco> Ircing Under the Influence?
<IdleOne> you mean RIC'ing under the fluid
<IdleOne> ociffer
<ikonia> another server dies
 * rww considers a freenode network problems drinking game
<rww> For anyone else who was wondering, it looks like topylì managed to ban that martiini person from a few hours ago, and considering the BT history, that looks to be a good thing.
<Flannel> rww: Every time a server dies, an angel gets its wings!
<IdleOne> We should be in heaven soon :)
<bilalakhtar> Could someone please do this comment:
<bilalakhtar> @comment 35328 Talking about girlfriends on the ubuntu channel and going very much offtopic
<bilalakhtar> @comment 35328 Talking about girlfriends on the ubuntu channel and giving a link to a bad image
<bilalakhtar> ^ is a better comment
<maco> @comment 35328 Talking about girlfriends on the ubuntu channel and giving a link to a bad image
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bilalakhtar> thanks maco
<ubottu> In ubottu, bilalakhtar said: !ping is <reply> pong
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (firewarl appears to be abusive - 4)
<bilalakhtar> #ubuntu is being repeatedly spammed
<bazhang> idoru seems not to be kicking in
<bilalakhtar> hmm
<ikonia> has anyone set +r ?
<bilalakhtar> bazhang: but all it did was to remove or kill the nick, right?
<bilalakhtar> ikonia: the FloodBot
<ikonia> so it is set now /
<ikonia> ?
<bazhang> ah working again
<bazhang> bilalakhtar, usually kill then kline
<ikonia> I've never seen idoru kline
<bazhang> the kill is faster, then in background or so I recall from staff
<bilalakhtar> kline?
<ikonia> remove from the network
<bazhang> * [BlockcolD] (~John-Smit@122.162.217.93): John-Smith   jungli trying to get another cloak
<ikonia> he won't
<ikonia> staff are all over him
<IdleOne> we need someone from -cn to edit that factoid so it includes the /join command.
<Pici> The ylmfos people aren't even using Ubuntu, they're using some weirdly modified version of it.
<IdleOne> Pici: yup, but they seem to get help in -cn for it
<Pici> IdleOne: Do we actually know that?
<IdleOne> last I heard, -cn did offer some support
<IdleOne> not sure to what extent
<IdleOne> but being able to get ylmfos people to a channel where they are understood is better then repeating a factoid they don't understand
<Pici> Agreed.
<IdleOne> I tried asking in -cn and also in -irc for someone to edit that factoid in the past.
<jussi> doesnt bazhang understand chinese? (iirc)
<IdleOne> I believe so
<IdleOne> I'll ask him next time if he can edit
<IdleOne> next time I see him online
<jussi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jussi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jussi> thoughts on how to fix that so its more current?
<Pici> Karmic is still supported.
<jussi> Pici: I was trying to point out that the current release has grub 2, so probably a good idea to include it in the default !grub factoidd? no?
<IdleOne> jussi: probably just better to make !grub the default and !grub2 and alias
<IdleOne> imo
<IdleOne> and/an
<jussi> IdleOne: then we should probably bring in that very useful grub2 url
<IdleOne> grub is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> hows that?
<jussi> !-grub
<ubottu> grub aliases: recoveringgrub, grub floppy, bootfloppy, mbr, fixmbr, grubrepair, fixgrub - added by Madpilot on 2006-06-22 09:44:20 - last edited by elky on 2009-10-31 05:12:14
<jussi> no, grub is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jussi> !no, grub is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> now forget grub2 and make it an alias to grub
<jussi> !no, GRUB is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jussi> !no, grub is <reply> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> oh for petes sake :(
<Pici> !grub =~ s/grub/GRUB/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi> !no, grub2 is <alias>grub
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<IdleOne> googleearth-package is in Section: multiverse
<IdleOne> should we edit that factoid
<IdleOne> hate giving medibuntu if we don't need to.
<IdleOne> hate is strong
<IdleOne> more like don't like to if we don't need to
<jussi> IdleOne: suggestion for wording? (and which factoidd?)
<IdleOne> jussi: apperantly googleearth-package pulls from google and builds the package whereas the medibuntu .deb is built
<IdleOne> so not sure which is better to recommend
<jussi> IdleOne: sounds fine to me - I much rather use multiverse, so proposals?
<IdleOne> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<jussi> IdleOne: multiverse==official repo, medibuntu == trusted but not official.
<IdleOne> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >>
<IdleOne> look good?
<jussi> maybe something in there that points to !repos for enabling multiverse?
<IdleOne> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager.
<IdleOne> multiverse is enabled by default now
<IdleOne> iirc
<IdleOne> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager. See !repos for enabling Multiverse repository.
<IdleOne> there
<IdleOne> just in case
<jussi> hrm, perhaps its better to do our research here
<IdleOne> I'll install it and see
<jussi> !no, googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<Tm_T>  it's now free in price?
<IdleOne> has always been
<jussi> Tm_T: when hasnt it been=
<jussi> ?
<Tm_T> but the factoid implies...
<IdleOne> jussi: <Dr_Willis> IdleOne:  theres a check box/question at the start of the installer i think that enables it - if you tell it to.
<IdleOne> re: multiverse
<Tm_T> ye
<jussi> !no, googleearth is <reply> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager. See !repos for enabling Multiverse repository.
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<IdleOne> yeah, better have the ref to repos
<IdleOne> for those who don't check the box
<Tm_T> somehow whole free part irks me
<Tm_T> now, free, for linux too! (;)
<IdleOne> Tm_T: the app is free but not open source, that's why it's in multiverse
<Tm_T> I know
<IdleOne> I think
<Tm_T> my point is, it's been available for free for a long time now, for linux too
<IdleOne> right
<IdleOne> well, edit that part out :)
<Tm_T> I'd just drop the whole advertising sentence off (:
<IdleOne> !googleearth =~ s/, for Linux, too././
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !googleearth =~ s/, for Linux, too././
<jussi> !googleearth =~ s/, for Linux, too././
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<IdleOne> !googleearth
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price). Install the googleearth-package from multiverse << sudo apt-get install googleearth-package >> or search for googleearth-package using the Software Center or Synaptic package manager. See !repos for enabling Multiverse repository.
<Tm_T> there's still the now
<IdleOne> everybody happy now? ;)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> !googleearth =~ s/now//
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, IdleOne said: !googleearth =~ s/now//
<IdleOne> I'll tell you it's a wonder ubottu doesn't slap me upside the head
<jussi> !googleearth =~ s/now//
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
 * LjL rolls eyes
<ikonia> what's up ?
<LjL> you tell me
<LjL> i'm forwarded here
<ikonia> ???
<ikonia> from where?
<LjL> must have to do with #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> digging now
<ikonia> from what I can see its a ban on your and metabot's cloaks which looking at some logs is because the bot is reconnecting a lot
<ikonia> do you share the same host as the bot ?
<LjL> nah it's not that
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> though do feel free to remove the bans on metabot, since its connection should be fixed now
<ikonia> ok, I'll sort that
<ikonia> I'll look a little deeper in the logs, unless you know what it's about ?
<LjL> but i'm pretty sure the reason i'm banned from -ot is because i called someone a fucking idiot
<ikonia> oooooh
<ikonia> well, I guess you know the deal on that,
<ikonia> saves me trawling through logs
<Tm_T> ah, indeed
<LjL> yeah well i don't know how it works now though. i mean, i know the guidelines and stuff already
<Tm_T> ikonia: I can paste stuff if you need
<ikonia> I guess it's just a case of toning down the langauge, but you know the drills, so if you know the issue, I'll remove the ban
<ikonia> Tm_T: it's fine, unless there is something i "should" know out the ordinary
<ikonia> LjL knows the guidelines, so as long as he can follow them, I don't see an issue (unless there is something I'm missing)
<Tm_T> nah, nothing more than what he said really
<LjL> i know the guidelines and am prepared to break them in rare circumstances when i feel it's warranted :)
<LjL> if you feel that deserves a couple of days' ban, that's ok
<Tm_T> LjL: just one thing I would like to add to this discussion, with all good intention: next time it might be good to part before going over the line (:
<topyli> LjL: it's a shame though, that we seem to keep having to ban you :)
<Tm_T> not after
<LjL> well
<LjL> robinetd went very well over the line by being an absolute prick several times
<IdleOne> removed ban on metabot
<LjL> now he's gone
<ikonia> I'd already done it
<Tm_T> LjL: there's no excuse for bad behaviour (;
<IdleOne> in #ubuntu ikonia ?
<LjL> so i can't honestly say i regret calling him a what i did
<LjL> Tm_T: well i'll have to disagree there
<Tm_T> LjL: I know, we've been through this several times (:
<LjL> i never took the guidelines as something i must absolutely never break
<topyli> he does get on my nerves often too. we've had a long talk in pm and lately it's been easier
<IdleOne> LjL: I think the idea is that if we start to pick and chose when it is ok to break the guidelines we will spend the rest of our lives deciding/talking about it with every single user who does.
<IdleOne> this from someone who has also broken them in a similar fashion
<IdleOne> actually i think I used the exact same words
<LjL> IdleOne: we talked already about the fact that in my opinion you have too little flexibility, this is one of the case where i think this applies
<LjL> of course, though, it could be conceivable that ops dealt with problem users in a timely enough manner not to require bolder actions from people like me ;)
<IdleOne> although I agree with you. I still think that we can argue and be civil
<IdleOne> rules are rules and all that. let's follow them as best we can.
<LjL> well i think i would not have obtained the effect i wanted by being civil
<LjL> well here's how things stand
<topyli> sure you would have, you just did it the lazy way :)
<LjL> i'm prepared to break these "rules" in the fashion of wikipedia's "ignore all rules" rule (which i think you'll find does not actually make the other rules devoid of value)
<LjL> so if someone acts as a prick again and again like robinetd did, i'm prepared to act boldly again
<IdleOne> let's hope it doesn't come to that
<topyli> well best advice i can give is take it to pm if you're having a problem with someone like him, the channels are a poorly chosen venue
<LjL> something else i can't refrain from mentioning
<LjL> you see, here the issue was apparently my use of the word "fucking", because a number of times people (including ops here) have called someone in the channel an "idiot"
<topyli> which of course is not ok either
<LjL> i'm not really saying it in reference to my case (it actually doesn't help me), but i do think insulting someone by calling them an idiot or otherwise is *much worse* than just using a random swearwords
<LjL> a number of times, i've been surprised by people - ops - seemingly thinking otherwise
<LjL> i'll be sure to point it out when i seen it happening since it makes me uneasy, doesn't really feel right
<topyli> please do, yes
<IdleOne> LjL: I spoke to robinetd in PM about calling ldunn stupid and told him that it wasn't acceptable.
<LjL> calling him stupid, or calling everyone who disagrees with him a troll.
<IdleOne> I HATE that word and it being used to insult someone
<LjL> that's called, well, being a troll.
<IdleOne> LjL: if there's nothing else I need to ask you to part this channel. You are unbanned from -ot
<IdleOne> go forth and spread love and happiness
<LjL> i'm not unbanned from -ot
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> can someone lift the ban please
<LjL> also, i'm wondering something
<Tm_T> I'm on it
<LjL> what's the "IRC team domain" now that the IRC Team is deprecated?
<Tm_T> IdleOne: pfffft (:
<IdleOne> done
<IdleOne> sorry Tm_T I got @ in there for a second
<IdleOne> !ubuntu-irc-team I believe
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> ~ubuntu-irc-team I believe
<Tm_T> I had my finger in the enter when you did it (:
<LjL> there's no ~ubuntu-irc-team, there is an ~ubuntu-irc, but it says "This team currently does not serve any purpose. If you are interested in becoming an operator in a core Ubuntu IRC channel, please see ..."
<IdleOne> ubuntu-operators maybe
<IdleOne> I'm not sure
<LjL> well perhaps a council member could clarify?
<jussi> LjL: Im not really certain what you are asking, but Im guessing you mean: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ops
<IdleOne> ahh that's the one
<tsimpson> LjL: the team domain is all core channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/Scope
<LjL> i see
<LjL> in that case i'm entitled to stay here :)
<tsimpson> yep
<IdleOne> your an op in a core channel?
<tsimpson> and you should have +v too :)
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: You're!
<IdleOne> you're
<LjL> i'm an op in #ubuntu-bots, yes
<IdleOne> why do you always show up to correct me :P
<IdleOne> well then
<IdleOne> +vV LjL
<IdleOne> next IRCC meeting: revisit the core status of #ubuntu-bots (keep LjL out of -ops) :P
 * IdleOne welcomes your presence here for the record
<LjL> hi little one
 * Pici blinks
<IdleOne> Welcome home
<LjL> poor Pici got a heart attack :(
<IdleOne> now rejoin -ot. I removed your ban :)
<IdleOne> *I*
<LjL> maybe later, thanks
<IdleOne> k
<Flannel> So, did anyone keep a log of the meeting today? seeing that the log bot doesn't appear to have survived yesterdays splits?
<Pici> We're still having it.
<IdleOne> almost finished
<Pici> And the logbot is bonkers.
<tonyyarusso> I have logs, yes.
<Pici> mootbot will have logs too.
<topyli> mootbot might be in the mood for abstractions this time though
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SethWoolley appears to be abusive - 6)
<jussi> Flannel: what you need is on the TR page :)
<Flannel> jussi: w.u.c is giving 500s
<jussi> Flannel: bleh
<jussi> wfm though
<jussi> Flannel: http://www.novarata.net/mootbot/ubuntu-meeting.log.20101128_1204.html
<Flannel> works now, yeah.
<Flannel> Also, the first paragraph you read on wiki.ubuntu.com is rather... harsh and probably bad.
<Flannel> STOP This is the place for people willing to help to improve Ubuntu. If you are looking for user help related documentation you are in the wrong place.
<Flannel> Not that you all needed to know, just that I felt like sharing :)
 * jussi notes its a wiki!  ;)
<Flannel> yeah, we'll see if someone gets uppity about it.  There's a bajillion people subscribed.
<rww> Can ubuntu-irc get meeting reminders more than a few hours in advance in future? Perhaps a day or so?
<tonyyarusso> +1 to that
<tonyyarusso> although, add it to your Google Calendar and set up your own reminders!
<rww> It is on my Google Calendar. I suppose this indicates how often I check said calendar :(
<tonyyarusso> You can add alerts you know...
 * rww investigates this
<rww> ooo
<rww> Never mind, meeting reminder people, you just got replaced by google robots (:
<rww> (It's still probably a good idea, though ;P)
<tonyyarusso> I'm amazed that you didn't know this ;)
<rww> I haven't explored GCal like I have their other offerings, is why.
<Jordan_U> Could someone invite me to #ubuntu-ops-monitor?
<LjL> Jordan_U: you should be able to join
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<ikonia> waiting for r007 to respond to a pm
<Flannel> just noticed #u wasn't +z!
<Pici> :o
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> My irssi aliases set +z when I set +q.
<ikonia> hello there Slart
<Slart> hi there
<Slart> some guy nicked xtremo auto-messaged me when I joined..
<ikonia> oh really ?
<Slart> with some kind of facebook spam, it seems.. it's in spanish so I'm not really sure
<ikonia> lets have a check
<Pici> too slow ;)
<Slart> nice.. thanks
<ikonia> ah you checked it out
<Slart> I'm off into the normal channel, thanks again for the help
<Flannel> r007 came back, has anyone successfully made any sort of contact with him?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> ahh he's just messaged me
 * Pici grinds his teeth
<elky> Um, really, we have hacking people's accounts as the topic?
<Pici> I think it was supposed to be funny.
<elky> Sure, but that's not seeming to be how it's getting across to peple
<Pici> It would help if people read more than just one part of the topic.
<elky> Yeah
<elky> Although, conflicting the guidelines with the topic of hacking people's accounts probably doesn't help that much.
<Pici> elky: Change it then.
<elky> Pici, who is drm?
<Pici> elky: No idea. This is the first time I've seen him.
<Pici> Preferably don't do it anywhere....
<ikonia> idoru saw him off
<Pici> Indeedy
<Flannel> ikonia: Still talking to r007? or has there been some resolution?
<ikonia> Flannel: he logged off
<Flannel> Ah
<ikonia> I asked him to stop being offtopic, and he told me to check what he said in the channel as he'd agreed to already (which he didnt) while I was checking he signed off
<IdleOne> keep an eye on mannyuel in #u not entirely sure they will follow guidelines
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-21
<Jungli> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<ikonia> Jungli: what do you want ?
<ikonia> Jungli: if you want something you need to respond, else leave the channel
<Jungli> hehhe i am far away from here since 4 months
<Jungli> unbanned me now
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you will not be unbanned.
<Jungli> bye
<ikonia> if that's all you need please leave the channel as it's not going to happen
<ikonia> thank you, bye
<Tm_T> bah, and all that time I was trying to get tuned blue down on my laptop screen ):
<Corey> is there a "proper" channel to request assistance in for building a PPA?
<jussi> Corey: the actual LP side of it? I'd say #launchpad
<Corey> jussi: More along the lines of "I have no idea what I'm doing, but need to replace this horrible "I'll build packages from source for a one line patch that we need in production!" nonsense that's going on.
<Corey> "
<jussi> Corey: yeah, #launchpad will probably be able to help you
<Corey> jussi: Thanks.
<Pici> Corey: #ubuntu-app-devel may also be helpful.  I'm not sure if #ubuntu-packaging still exists, but if it does you might be able to get hep there too.
<Myrtti> uhoh
<Myrtti> beware of tucker, there may be trouble brewing there
<Pici> there where?
<Pici> oh, there.
<Myrtti> tara
<Myrtti> LjL: did you get it too
<Myrtti> oh he's not here
<Corey> Pici: Hmm.  It's actually a ot simpler than I thought-- the docs on launchpad.net aren't hard.
<jussi> :)
<Corey> It's a bloody one line patch, in lighttpd too-- dating back five years.
<Pici> Corey: Yeah, once you find the right one its rather easy.
<Corey> My chroot is building now, whee.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (Shanka appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (Shanka appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Jordan_U> Could someone keep an eye on webBuilder in #ubuntu? I need to leave.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (kllleE appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (kllleE)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-22
<EvilResistance> someone might want to watch #ubuntu, there's a potential bitching fest that would cause bad language fights in channel...
<EvilResistance> i already called the !language flag twice
<pangolin> tonyyarusso got a live one
<tonyyarusso> pangolin: hrm?
<pangolin> Argos
<pangolin> never mind, just be being silly
<pangolin> also with Desura being out of beta we could say the linux is for games now also
<pangolin> s/the/that/
<tonyyarusso> !desura
<tonyyarusso> pangolin: ?
<pangolin> hmm let me run to the store and I'll write up a factoid when i get back
<pangolin> !desura is <reply> Desura is an application which makes it easy to install, patch and play games on all Linux and Windows distributions. http://www.desura.com for more information.
<pangolin> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> pong
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<pangolin> what!?
<pangolin> why didn't that take?
<pangolin> !desura
<pangolin> interesting
<pangolin> ubottu: desura is <reply> Desura is an application which makes it easy to install, patch and play games on all Linux and Windows distributions. http://www.desura.com for more information.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, pangolin
<pangolin> thanks
<pangolin> tonyyarusso: is that good enough ?
<tonyyarusso> Maybe?
<tonyyarusso> pangolin: So, does it make it so you can play Windows games, or is it a platform for people to develop games to compete against them?
<pangolin> it is a steam like client for linux
<pangolin> doesn't let you play windows games
<pangolin> least not that I am aware of
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, hangingclowns1 said: ubottu: and zykotick9: is there a way to change the settings with ssh?
 * elky lines up a kick
<vibhav> What random advice?
<Tm_T> hi vibhav
<vibhav> I use synaptiks on my laptop
<ikonia> 10:17 < vibhav> Reikoku: sudo apt-get install kde-config-touchpad
<vibhav> hi Tm_T
<ikonia> the guy isn't using kde
<vibhav> synaptiks will still work on gnome
<ikonia> you didn't find out what he was using, you just suggested he bascially pulls in a massive ammount of kde desktop
<Tm_T> that
<Tm_T> "worksforme" ):
<vibhav> no nono
<ikonia> you've been told about this approach many times now and the team cannot moitor the advice you give people
<vibhav> Snaptiks is quite powerful
<ikonia> at this time you cannot be trusted to help people properly in the channel
<vibhav> It will still work for him
<ikonia> vibhav: so would installing fedora....is that an option ?
<vibhav> ikonia: Do you know his problem?
<ikonia> yes, his touchpad isn't working how he wants for "tap" click
<vibhav> HE wanted to disable tapping
<ikonia> yes,
<vibhav> And Synaptiks has an option for disabling it
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> it also installs half of KDE
<ikonia> so to fix his touchpad you are basically saying install KDE into the gnome desktop
<vibhav> Which the deafault Mouse Managment softare included in Ubuntu does not have
<vibhav> I was just asking him if he wanted to compile it , but you kicked me
<ikonia> I'm done - I don't believe you think through the help you give people, warn people of what's going to happen and you cause more issues than you help
<vibhav> Installing KDE wont mess up his laptop
<ikonia> asking him if he wants to compile it ???/ so now you're installing KDE dev libraries too, sorry no
<vibhav> I knew what I was doing
<ikonia> I'm leaving it there. Tm_T if you want to go through this loop again, your call
<vibhav> sigh
<vibhav> Is not this getting lame??
<vibhav> hello?
<vibhav> my advice was neither wfm nor random
<vibhav> Neither it was dangerous
<vibhav> 15:58 <vibhav> installed?
<vibhav> 15:59 <Reikoku> Yeah, how do I run it?
<Tm_T> vibhav: sorry, but I think we're back to the "I'll monitor and see if you can do things right" mode
<Tm_T> and this time, I would also like you to pay attention what I'm trying to tell you
<vibhav> But , its working for him ;There is nothing wrong there
<Tm_T> vibhav: and if it weren't working?
<vibhav> Then you had a proper reason
<Tm_T> what would he need to remove to get back to the state before installing that?
<vibhav> Which state
<vibhav> He is still using gnome
<Tm_T> the state before installing synaptiks, meaning, removing all the packages he wouldn't need which were just installed
<Tm_T> vibhav: the problem is, it did work this time, although there would have been other ways that wouldn't have involved installing half of the DE he don't use
<Tm_T> there's just no manpower to watch after you to make sure you don't accidentally ruin someone'
<Tm_T> 's system
<vibhav> The point is , my advice did nothing wrong to his system
<Tm_T> vibhav: we've had this conversation several times now, so let's just stop now
<vibhav> cmon
<vibhav> My advice worked , and he said he would donate $5 to any organization of my liking
<Tm_T> and from my point of view all that is irrelevant
<vibhav> I know
<vibhav> But it worked
<vibhav> This means I helped him
<vibhav> PROPERLY
<vibhav> And not gave any random advice
<vibhav> Which you told me not to
<Tm_T> no, "worksforme" is not proper way to help
<vibhav> its NOT WFM , why dont you understand
<vibhav> Every other touchpad management program loses its settngs on a reboot
<Tm_T> vibhav: for example, you didn't ask if he wanted to install half of the DE he isn't using, did you?
<vibhav> THATS THE POINT
<Tm_T> vibhav: you didn't look any simpler solutions or inform your solution isn't simple, did you?
<vibhav> 16:09 < vibhav> Every other touchpad management program loses its settngs on a  reboot
<Tm_T> vibhav: so for both of my questions its no?
<vibhav> I did search for some other management devices
<Tm_T> search isn't enough
<vibhav> and I was going to ask him about KDE
<Tm_T> too late
<vibhav> which he was going to install
<Tm_T> too late
<vibhav> but ikonia kicked me
<Tm_T> "I was going to..." doesn't suffice
<vibhav> What if I ask him to join and gice advice on my solution?
<Tm_T> no
<vibhav> I mean a testmonial?
<Tm_T> Reikoku: hi, how can we help?
<vibhav> My soultion worked for you Reikoku right?
<Tm_T> irrelevant
<Reikoku> Yeah it sorted one of my issues
<Tm_T> Reikoku: sorry, but if there's no further help you need from us, I have to ask you to part so we can continue with vibhav without distraction, ok? (:
<Reikoku> OK
<vibhav> so
<vibhav> hello?
<Tm_T> patience
<vibhav> ok
<Tm_T> the problem with you (still) is that you rush to help before you even know or care to find out the whole issue, or what the consequenses could be with your suggestions which you possibly just found with search
<Tm_T> the key here is patience
<vibhav> He gave the exact !details of the problem
<Tm_T> vibhav: your solution did require some questions before given, like I tried to show you a moment ago
<vibhav> But I researched for some time , then gave him advice/solution
<vibhav> He asked the question on 15:38
<Tm_T> that's not enough
<vibhav> And I gave an answer on 15:47
<vibhav> You cant expect one to research for half an hour
<Tm_T> ...which just means you don't know, so you don't need to help with stuff you don't know
<Tm_T> because you can very easily cause damage
<vibhav> don't know what??
<vibhav> but this DID NOT cause any damage
<Tm_T> this time
<vibhav> but instead worked for him
<vibhav> So you have ABSOLUTELY NO reason to ban/kick me
<vibhav> Kick me when I gave RANDOM advice
<vibhav> Which I used to give
<vibhav> ikonia is simply looking for reasons to kick\ban me
<Tm_T> "I did search for it" doesn't make it any better, even if it happens to work this time if you don't know or don't care to tell what it will do
<vibhav> dont change the subject
<vibhav> The point is , It Worked
<vibhav> For him
<Tm_T> and my point is, it doesn't matter
<vibhav> Why?
<Tm_T> because you don't know, don't check, or tell the consequences to the one who you are helping
<vibhav> This time I knew the consequences
<Tm_T> vibhav: but you didn't tell
<vibhav> ikonia banned me before i could tell  him about it
<Tm_T> you should have tell about it _before_ telling to install something
<Tm_T> hence "I was going to..." is way too late
<vibhav> But it worked for him
<Tm_T> vibhav: please, stop saying "but it did work this time" as it's irrelevant
<vibhav> ...
<vibhav> you dont seem to understand it
<Tm_T> that it did work for him, this time?
<vibhav> I twould work for 'n' number of people , 'n' times
<Tm_T> vibhav: and every time you fail to to check and tell what they actually do install
<elky> vibhav, By your logic, cops shouldn't stop drunk drivers from driving while drunk unless they first crash into something.
<elky> I don't like that logic.
<vibhav> elky : Crashing is Damage
<Tm_T> elky: I was thinking of someone shooting with shotgun wildly saying "I didn't shoot anyone this time"
<vibhav> While it did not do any damage , instead it worked for him
<elky> sometimes drunk drivers make it home, too
<elky> that doesn't make drunk driving ok to do
<vibhav> It would work for 'n' number of people , 'n' times
<vibhav> repeated
<elky> the police stop them for a reason
<Tm_T> vibhav: your advices don't hold that quality
<Tm_T> not even mine
<vibhav> What if , The driver only had an unopened bottle of an alcholic beverage?
<Tm_T> vibhav: stop
<vibhav> This is the same situation
<Tm_T> it is not
<vibhav> and why?
<elky> vibhav, these newbies are putting trust in you, you know. they trust that your advice won't also have surprises, such as most of kde, that they didn't want and may not notice until something /else/ happens.
<vibhav> It did not have any surprises , though
<vibhav> Reikoku has helped several people here
<elky> did he know *beforehand* that it was going to install lots of extra stuff? Did you check that he's on a system that has space for all that?
<vibhav> ikonia banned me before asking that
<elky> my eeepc 701, for example, would probably have run out of disk space
<vibhav>  ikonia banned me before asking that
<elky> vibhav, you'd already had him install it, why were you going to ask *after*?
<vibhav> Noo
<elky> you need to ask that *before*
<vibhav> 64.4 MB does not get downloaded immeadiately
<Tm_T> vibhav: it's too late
<Tm_T> way too late
<elky> <vibhav> 15:58 <vibhav> installed?
<elky> <vibhav> 15:59 <Reikoku> Yeah, how do I run it?
<elky> ^that means it was too late
<vibhav> that is exactly 58 - 47 minutes after I was banned
<vibhav> and apt-get tells you the amount of disk space to be used and download
<vibhav> downloaded*
<elky> so?
<Tm_T> vibhav: you're rolling your responsibility to the user
<elky> and if he had space then, but after downloading a few songs he ran out of space, or he tried to install something more important than synaptiks and he couldn't because there was no space left?
<elky> that's what we mean by other issues
<vibhav> I PMED him about that
<Tm_T> vibhav: it was all too late
<vibhav> The chat text you posted earlier was all Pmed
<elky> you're supposed to ask *BEFORE* you give the advice.
<elky> not after
<vibhav> okay
<vibhav> But today it worked for this guy
<vibhav> so it could be a warning
<elky> you ran out of those long ago
<Tm_T> no, you've been warned and explained multiple times before
<vibhav> <vibhav> BTW it will instal some KDE stuff worth 250 MB too
<vibhav> <Reikoku> thats fine , I have plenty of disk space
<Tm_T> it was too late
<vibhav> no
<vibhav> I pmed him about that
<vibhav> when I was downloading the stuff
<vibhav> he*
<Tm_T> before giving the advice on channel?
<vibhav> the time he was downloadind it
<Tm_T> vibhav: ok, this ends now, it's been explained to you multiple times within last 15 minutes that's way too late, yet you try squirm out of it instead of even trying to see what's the problem here
<vibhav> downloading*
<vibhav> Iknowtheproblem
<Tm_T> vibhav: and I don't believe you have anything valuable to bring to this conversation anymore, nor do I to be honest, so I'll ask you to stop now
<vibhav> 16:45 <Reikoku> The warning was irrelevant as I have qt4 installed
<vibhav> :)
<vibhav>  So the downloads took about 30 seconds
<Tm_T> oh boy...
 * elky huggles Tm_T
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (Tobi97 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (Tobi97 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
 * genii-around slides Pici a beverage of his choice
<Pici> The ban is only a few days old too
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-23
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> yeats called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> linda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> linda called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Myrtti> could someone have a look on emmabot
<genii-around> Yeah I was wondering about that
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-24
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Joey_)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (SolarisBoy appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> g665 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<elky> drive by...
<Corey> I missed what it was.
<Corey> APparently fell out of #ubuntu
<Flannel> join, ubottu call, part
<elky> ops call to boot
<vibhav> Is there any way to stop a guy who is sending me offensive messages??
<pangolin> /ignore
<vibhav> And if the guy is changing his nicks everytime
<pangolin> just leave the message window minimized and don't look at it (soft ignore)
<pangolin> nothing we can do about it unless it is onjoin spam in one of the channels we monitor
<vibhav> thok
<vibhav> Ill ignore it
<vibhav> Thanks
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (DemonWitch appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (DemonWitch appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> szal called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<bazhang> * [DemonWitch] (~DemonWitc@77.49.88.68.dsl.dyn.forthnet.gr): DemonWitch
<bazhang> * ede Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address  <-- in response to !ping
<ubottu> zykotick9 called the ops in #ubuntu (slava was just a problem in #debian)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-25
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> * [ADildeaux] (ADildeaux@ip72-207-16-214.sd.sd.cox.net): ...
<bazhang> gnaa alert
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (sexkitten69)
<elky> i continue to be perplexed as to why we're allowing chatmosphere in.
<bazhang> <l3mon> and now I go to mint  <after trolling unity>
<bazhang> blackbuntu?
<bazhang> is that like jewbuntu et al?
<elky> i'd expect so
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (wxf appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (wxf appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<bazhang> http://www.watch-movies.net.in/  piracy site or no
<bazhang> <jianfei> bazhanng, i am serious.. ive lost a soldier   <-- nuttiness alert
<bazhang> aww
<Sidewinder1> Can one of you wonderful folks deal with the floodbot problem in #u? They're going ape-hockey. Many thanks.
<Sidewinder1> pangolin, can you or one of you other wonderful folks deal with the floodbot problem in #u? They're going ape-hockey.
<pangolin> Sidewinder1: I'll see if I can poke someone who has more influence than I do on them.
<Sidewinder1> My sincerest thanks; I'm outta here..
<pangolin> thanks
<Sidewinder1> pangolin, Any luck? I can't remember when they (floodbots) were this naughty, this often; 'tis almost constant.. Makes the channel a little difficult to read. :-)
<Sidewinder1> elky, Flannel, topyli,  can you or one of you other wonderful folks deal with the floodbot problem in #u? They're going ape-hockey.
<pangolin> Sidewinder1: pinging the entire channel is not going to help, the proper people have been poked already.
<Sidewinder1> Or perhaps it's a Freenode issue?
<Sidewinder1> Oh, OK thanks pangolin.
<pangolin> for now /ignore them is my best suggestion
<Sidewinder1> Will do..
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day!
<bazhang> odd. never got that survey email. perhaps ubuntu members only
<jussi> bazhang: yeah, it went out to ubuntu irc members - which begs the question... why arent you one? :)
<pangolin> perhaps he should be added to avoid missing future emails
<jussi> pangolin: he needs to go through the normal membership process if he isnt a member...
<jussi> ubuntu-irc-members is a subteam of ubuntu members
<pangolin> yes, I know. what I meant was added to a "check list" of extra email addies for ops who are not members
<bazhang> jussi, ok thanks
<jussi> no - its one of the benefits of being an irc member - see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership - In addition to all of the benefits granted by normal Ubuntu Membership, you also gain the privilege of voting in various polls of the Ubuntu IRC community by becoming a member of the ~ubuntu-irc-members team on Launchpad. This includes voting for members of the Ubuntu IRC Council.
<pangolin> ah, well.
 * pangolin gives +9000 to bazhang if he chooses to apply for membership
<bazhang> Pici, he's in there and in -cn already
 * genii-around makes coffee
<Myrtti> oh good
<Myrtti> coffee
 * genii-around slides Myrtti a delicious mug of the good stuff
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (dr_willis appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<Anastasius> Hi.
<bazhang> yes hello
<Anastasius> Pardon my intrusion, but I was wondering what it takes to become an Ubuntu member.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
 * Anastasius reads
<Lando-SpacePimp> http://tinyurl.com/7gto9l6
<Anastasius> One moment here.
<bazhang> Lando-SpacePimp, not the channel you want, I suspect
<Anastasius> Okay, I skimmed it. That seems silly.
 * Anastasius reads more in-depth.
<Lando-SpacePimp> bazhang: wHY?
<bazhang> Lando-SpacePimp, this is for resolving bans, mutes, and other channel issues, not pasting random news clips
<Lando-SpacePimp> Why?
<Lando-SpacePimp> All work and no play make bazhang a dull boy.
<Anastasius> He was dull from the beginning.
<Lando-SpacePimp> But I RESPECT!
<Lando-SpacePimp> lololol
<Anastasius> But anyway...
<Anastasius> Can I get my ban lifted from #u-o yet?
<Anastasius> It's been like six months or some shit.
<Anastasius> *knock knock knock* bazhang? *knock knock knock* bazhang? *knock knock knock* bazhang?
<bazhang> Anastasius, I'm not able to help you there, sorry
<bazhang> Lando-SpacePimp, was there something you needed? please don't idle here otherwise
<Anastasius> bazhang: Okay, who can help me?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Everyone else seems to be idling here
<Lando-SpacePimp> ubottu seems to be idling.
<ubottu> Lando-SpacePimp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lando-SpacePimp> ubuntulog seems to be idling.
<Anastasius> ubottu: Don't worry, we won't.
<ubottu> Anastasius: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Anastasius> Jeez, and they say ubnotu is retarded.
<bazhang> ok then. if there is nothing further, please don't idle here, thanks.
<Anastasius> Well you never answered my question.
<Lando-SpacePimp> bazhang: Who can help him?
<Anastasius> Who do I have to talk to in order to get my #ubuntu-offtopic ban lifted? Check your bantracker, I know you love to do that.
<Anastasius> It makes me wet just thinking about it, so I can only imagine how it makes you feel.
<bazhang> Lando-SpacePimp, please exit the channel , we really dont allow idlers here
<Anastasius> Nah, he's with me.
<Myrtti> Lando-SpacePimp: do you know what heckling means?
<Anastasius> I think he's probably going to stay until my question is answered.
<Myrtti> we don't like heckling.
<Anastasius> Myrtti: It probably means that if all Finnish women are like you no wonder most of the sane Finnish men hang out in ##club-ubuntu.
<Anastasius> Unless you're a lesbo or something. That's okay, too.
<Myrtti> Anastasius: great job on ad hominem attack. good luck on your chosen path.
<Anastasius> Myrtti: Hardly ad hominem, my dear. Can you answer the question I posed?
<Anastasius> Or more importantly, will you?
<Anastasius> Well I'm just going to idle away until I get an answer. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
<Myrtti> well there are a few problems in that, most urgently that I am momentarily technologically restricted to perform all the actions needed to address the problem with 100% effort
<Flannel> Anastasius: You're not interested in changing the way you behave in #ubuntu-offtopic, you've made this explicitly clear in the past.  As such, I don't see any reason to remove a ban, considering you'll get just banned again soon thereafter.
<Myrtti> ie. on my mobile phone, with limited amount of patience for both the issue and the medium of it
<Anastasius> Oh Flannel, you're such a fuddy-duddy.
<Anastasius> When did that happen? You used to be cool. Sort of.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I'm just trying to keep you from wasting your time.
<Anastasius> Yeah, you're probably right there. It is a waste of time.
<Anastasius> But then it's a holiday weekend and I have nothing better to do at the moment.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Is there anything else for today?  If not, please part from here so we can move on to the other folks.
<Anastasius> But there are no other folks. If they decide to show up I'd rather hang out here and chime in when necessary.
<Anastasius> It's part of my contribution to become an Ubuntu member.
<Flannel> Anastasius: There are, Lando-SpacePimp and em both are here.  And you chiming in really isn't necessary.
<em> Im not here.
<Anastasius> em: Did you have an issue you would like to discuss? Lando?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Yeah, who can help get Anastasius become unbanned?
<Flannel> Lando-SpacePimp: Anastasius can help Anastasius become unbanned.
<Anastasius> I haven't had much luck with that path so far!
<Flannel> Lando-SpacePimp: Unfortunately, Anastasius isn't interested in changing behavior.
<Lando-SpacePimp> Flannel: He's a brand new guy.
<em> My own view is that during the holidays people should come together and let bygones be bygones.
<Anastasius> Yeah, it's true. I'm not a big fan of the Bureau of Behavior Management. Maybe you can pepper spray me or something.
<Flannel> em, Lando-SpacePimp: I'll ask you to please part if you have no business here.  This isn't a place for a peanut gallery.
<Anastasius> Well it kind of is.
<em> Flannel: In the Occupy Wall Street protests there are legal volunteers who come to the marches to observe. They are there to make sure that the police don't hurt the protesters.
<em> Something like that could be useful for #ubuntu-ops and it might improve the reputation of this channel.
<Flannel> em: I don't see how that's relevant.  I cannot physically harm Anastasius, and besides, we have published logs for public viewing for the longest time.
<Anastasius> That probably doesn't matter when all the super secret stuff happens in the unlogged channel.
<em> Especially since many Linux projects try to create an atmosphere of openness and transparency.
<Anastasius> Why don't you log that stuff?  Not like I don't see it anyway, but...
<em> yeah the secret channel doesn't seem very compatible with the open source spirit of Linux or Ubuntu. What can people do about that?
<Flannel> em: That's a fine viewpoint, but the policies of this channel are not open for debate at this time.  If you'd like to bring them up, please do so at an IRC team meeting.
<Anastasius> Oh for fuck's sake.
<bazhang> ?
<Anastasius> Why don't you do the right thing and pull the stick out of your ass?
<Anastasius> It must be painful.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I don't follow you.  Having a discussion with the entire team is the proper way to change policy.  If you'd prefer to not wait until the next meeting, you can bring it up on the IRC Team mailing list
<Anastasius> By the way, "I was just following orders" isn't a good excuse.
<Anastasius> Flannel: That doesn't work if they're all in lockstep groupthink mode, sir.
<em> I have heard many Ubuntu members and respected people confide with me that they do not feel the processes for bringing a problem to light or improving things is very effective or democratic.
<Anastasius> Besides, this is IRC, not some political hellhole of bureaucracy.
<em> It leads to a sense of disenfranchisement that is harmful to morale and typical of closed door societies.
<Flannel> Anastasius: I think you'll find that there isn't any sort of lockstep groupthink.  Just because folks agree on some things doesn't mean they agree on everything.  Although I have a feeling that if you bring it up and it doesn't change you'll cry foul and brainwashing and conspiracy anyway.
<Anastasius> Flannel: Oh please.
<Anastasius> Believe me when I say this is probably the last fucking thing on this Earth that I care about. It's not that important. YOU are not important. Do not inflate your egos to the point that you think it is important.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Anyway, we're getting off the subject.  If you're truly interested in getting back into -ot, you're going to have to change your behavior in such a way that I don't think you'll wind up banned again within a couple of hours.
<Anastasius> Flannel: Why should I?
<Flannel> Anastasius: In our past discussions, you've admitted that not to be the case.
<Flannel> Anastasius: You don't need to.  You only need to if you're interested in having the ban lifted.
<Anastasius> lol.
<Flannel> Anastasius: You're entirely able to remain unchanged, but I'm entirely able to not lift that ban.
<Anastasius> That's just ridiculously funny to me.
<Anastasius> Let me just ask you this. Why?
<Flannel> Why what?
<Anastasius> Do you even think about why?
<Anastasius> I guess you don't.
<Anastasius> Think about it for a few minutes. Take ten deep breaths and ask yourself why.
<Flannel> Anastasius: Well, there's a few "why"s you could be asking.  If you're actually curious about an answer, you may wish to clarify.
<Anastasius> I'm asking you, directly, why you think censorship is a good idea.
<em> I cannot speak for Anastasius but I think he is posing an existential question.
<Anastasius> I don't care about policy, I'm just asking you, as a person.
<Flannel> Anastasius: This isn't censorship.  This is removing a problematic individual who has time and again refused to show the slightest semblance of respect for the rest of the members of a channel.
<Anastasius> That's censorship, sir.
<Anastasius> And I'm sure I'm not the only "problematic individual" on the roster. Am I?
<Flannel> Anastasius: No, you're free to be rude to people in many other channels.
<Flannel> Anastasius: No, you're not.
<em> Camus and Sartre would want to know why certain policies get enforced given the absurdity of reality (much less IRC), and our ability to choose among various options each of which seem to lead to the same lack of meaning.
<em> That is the spirit in which I felt he was asking, "Why?"
<Anastasius> People like you want to police the planet, don't you? I don't really get that sort of mentality, but whatever makes your dick seem bigger I suppose...
<Flannel> Anastasius: No, I would prefer it if I never had to ban anyone.  Some people, however, feel the need to act out.
<em> I think Camus would have rejected the appeals to dick length. I am unsure about Sartre.
 * Anastasius pats em on the head
<Anastasius> Flannel: Why do you have to ban anyone?
<Flannel> Anastasius: In your case, because you refuse to act like a decent person in -ot.
<Anastasius> Why do you feel compelled to do so, even if it's against your nature?
<Anastasius> Flannel: Well I'm not a decent person in real life, why should I have to act like one in there of all places?
<Anastasius> It
<Anastasius> It's just because I ask elky to marry me frequently and call tonyyarusso a douche, isn't it?
<Flannel> Anastasius: Regardless of whether you are or are not a decent person, in real life or otherwise, no one is forcing you to act like one here.  However, you will have to face the consequences of your actions.
<Anastasius> lol
<Anastasius> You take this way too seriously. Are you aware of that?
<em> I would like to explore the value of 'decency' when it is not authentic. That is, does decency as a result of forced behaviour have the same value as decency that is freely chosen?
<Anastasius> Is it possible that you're *not* aware of that?
<Anastasius> em: Excellent point.
<Flannel> em: No one is forcing him to act in any particular manner.  He just may be forced out of certain channels due to his behavior.
<Anastasius> And someone missed the point. Again.
<Flannel> em: People are free to choose their own channels, to associate with, and not associate with, whomever they choose.
<Anastasius> Freedom of thought should be a concept to be spread, not quashed. Consider that.
<Anastasius> Or are you actually that dense?
<em> Flannel: well the best explanation for why 'decency' is valued in a community is because it is an outward signal of respect for others. I would argue that unless that decency is freely chosen it becomes a false signal.
<Anastasius> And now we will go back to, "Why?"
<Flannel> em: Even if a portion of the people there are lying through their teeth, it enables those who aren't to participate freely.
<em> Flannel: Yeah but I think you can see how that creates a Disneyland experience. You can't have an authentic community when a portion of the people are insincere.
<em> Disneyland is predictably pleasant and conflict free but it is not a real community. If you get me.
<Anastasius> But they'll sell you a Coke for $8.
<em> And surely the best explanation for why it is not a real community is because all the standards of behaviour are forced.
<Myrtti> it has worked for 50+ years, tho
<em> Only in an environment of freedom can people interact with one another as they are, worts and all, and when that happens to work, then you have something.
<Flannel> em: I'm not here to debate the merits with you.  You're welcome to not participate if you find this situation not to your liking.  Or, as I said earlier, take the discussion to the proper medium.
<em> Myrtti: yeah because people go there for entertainment, just like when you go to a movie you are paying to be lied to. Everyone knows its not real but you suspend your disbelief.
<em> I am open to the argument that ubuntu ops control various channels in order to help people suspend their disbelief in 'community'.
<Anastasius> Or to make their dicks feel better.
<em> Sartre disagrees.
<Anastasius> Oh, sorry. Was that out loud?
<Anastasius> :d
<Anastasius> You should all reconsider what you're doing, lest what's left of the "community" flies apart at the seams. Think about it.
<Anastasius> Although I'll say that you've generally done a bang up job of driving people to other distros so far.
<Anastasius> The world, as a whole, isn't full of puritans. ;)
<Anastasius> "Why?"
<Anastasius> Think about that in depth, if possible.
<Flannel> Anastasius, em: I think it's safe to say that this discussion has run its course.  As there's nothing else, please part this channel to keep it clear for other people who may need to use it.  Thanks.
<Anastasius> I don't want to. I think I'll stay on as an advisor.
<Anastasius> Hi LjL!
<LjL> hi
<jrib> hello LjL guy
<Anastasius> This place is deader than heaven on a Saturday night.
<em> Hey jrib
<LjL> Anastasius, em: were your problems here solved or otherwise dealt with?
<Anastasius> LjL: No, not at all.
<LjL> Anastasius: feel free to explain briefly to me if you want, then
<Myrtti> oh boy
<Myrtti> here we go again
<LjL> i did say briefly, i'm not looking for drama
<Anastasius> Well initially I came in to complain about my ban from #u-o, which is sort of irrelevant. And then the discussion became about "Why?"
<Anastasius> And I think we decided that Myrrti is the reason Finnish men want to flee Finland.
<bazhang> thats enough.
<LjL> Anastasius: that's not relevant at all. that part about Myrtti.
<Anastasius> Neither is anything else.
<LjL> Anastasius: your ban will not be lifted, at least not unless you agree to follow the rules, which aren't going to change. my understanding is that you don't
<LjL> Anastasius: so that would end it there, unless my understanding is wrong
<Anastasius> No, I think you're pretty much right.
<LjL> Anastasius: in that case you do need to leave this channel, because of the no-idling policy
<Anastasius> But I want to hang out here as an advisor anyway, since the real stuff happens in an unlogged channel.
<LjL> Anastasius: sorry, that's not possible
<Anastasius> And hence this doesn't matter.
<pangolin> Please part now.
<funkyHat> Actually we mostly talk about cookies in there
<jrib> that's actually amusingly true...
<Anastasius> pangolin: I so love it when you pull out your op dick.
<pangolin> Anastasius: You are forcing me to.
<henux> what happens here?
<pangolin> em: You must also part the channel at this time.
<LjL> henux: oh lord, not you too
<henux> what?
<LjL> please, enough spectators already -_-
<em> pangolin, sure thing.
<Anastasius> But I wasn't done yet.
<Flannel> henux: This channel is for discussion and resolution of IRC related administrivia.
<henux> sure
<Anastasius> He means it's full of horseshit.
<em> There are some channels that I do not allow to idle in my IRC client.
<em> So is there anything further before I exclude this channel from those I view?
<LjL> em: no
<em> Okay then, Happy Holidays to everyone!
<henux> LjL: so you are an ubuntu op these days?
<LjL> henux: depends who you ask
<LjL> henux: but i'd say technically at least yes
<henux> ok
<pangolin> henux: if there is nothing else, please part the channel.
<tonyyarusso> Guest44296: Might want to check your nick ;)
<funkyHat> whois Guest44296
<funkyHat> derp
<elky> jussi
<tonyyarusso> While we're at it, should beuno be voiced or not, and who is mquin?
<bazhang> mquin, is staff
<tonyyarusso> aaah, so he is
<bazhang> he has a special do not voice mode he once mentioned
<funkyHat> showoff staffers!
<pangolin> you can set the umode also
<mquin> It's not exactly special, nor staffish. '/msg nickserv help set noop'
<bazhang> whoopsie! sorry!
 * funkyHat stands on his head (⢁
<Flannel> does that make you funkySlippers?
<tonyyarusso> If that's what your face looks like while standing on your head, I think your neck is broken.
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (chachin appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (chachin appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-26
<ikonia> hello Lando-SpacePimp
<Lando-SpacePimp> Hi!
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<Lando-SpacePimp> How are you?
<ikonia> I'm well, thank you, how can we help you ?
<Lando-SpacePimp> I'm here to see how long I can idle before being kicked.
<Lando-SpacePimp> It's an experiment!
<ikonia> Lando-SpacePimp: please just leave the channel if you don't need something,
<CarlFK> Lando-SpacePimp: please don't hassle the help.  that is sucky.
<bazhang> * gurlyy (~gurlyy@app9.chatmosphere.org) has joined #ubuntu
<bazhang> that looks familiar
<bazhang> ie sexkitten69 from -ot a day or so ago
<yagoo> pangolin get a life .
<yagoo> thanks for the blog entry pangolin. You're a kid.
<yagoo> lol
<yagoo> horrible.
<pangolin> I'm the kid
<tonyyarusso> Billy?  You're alive?!?
<pangolin> Better get your guns
<tonyyarusso> aww, blog is +i
<pangolin> huh?
<tonyyarusso> pangolin: yagoo mentioned your blog, I went looking for your blog, found out it's private.
<pangolin> has been for a while
<pangolin> but I don't think he meant my blog
<tonyyarusso> Probably not then.
<tonyyarusso> No idea what he meant.
<pangolin> maybe he meant "log entry"?
<pangolin> I commented on how rules apply to everyone equally after I banned him
<pangolin> No matter how much help you think you provide in #ubuntu, a crap attitude is not welcome.
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (anathema_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBotK2 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (anathema_ appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (usagiakumu appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-11-27
<einand> Hi
<einand> I need to speak to someone about the swedish leader HakanS and his strange, and abusive behavor
<Myrtti> as people in #freenode said, the correct channel for that is #ubuntu-irc
<einand> ok
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (KiLliNdAtHoE)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JohnDoe01 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (JohnDoe01 appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-19
<IdleOne> hello dedis39, How can i help you?
<Lars_Svensson> thank you IdleOne
<IdleOne> hello Lars_Svensson Give me a moment to do a bit of reading on why you are banned
<Lars_Svensson> thx
<Lars_Svensson> Its not just me. Its about 50 students in our hall here.
<elky> do they all have a username of "cock"?>
<IdleOne> ok, it seems there was a user using that host that was spouting some racist remarks in #ubuntu. Racism is something that the Ubuntu community does not tolerate
<Lars_Svensson> No I would not think so
<Lars_Svensson> Racism?
<IdleOne> Lars_Svensson: yes
<IdleOne> elky: 52311
<Lars_Svensson> I think you go to jail for that here in Sweden
<Lars_Svensson> What handle was it?
<Lars_Svensson> Or what OS?
<Lars_Svensson> I or client
<Lars_Svensson> or client should I say.
<IdleOne> I can't really give that info, but it was clearly a nickname picked to imply racial affiliation
<Lars_Svensson> Can you give me a time around?
<Lars_Svensson> I am just trying to figure out who was using the computers at that time.
<Lars_Svensson> Or from what room.
<IdleOne> it was in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> happened on nov 17
<IdleOne> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<IdleOne> you are free to look at the logs and grep for your current host
<Lars_Svensson> OK so it was an Ubuntu OS. Interesting, most of us are on Debian testing.
<Lars_Svensson> How bad was this racism. I can have the admins here at school look at what was said.
<IdleOne> I don't know what OS they were using, they came in the channel to disrupt and make racist comments
<Lars_Svensson> and get the MAC too when I think about it.
<IdleOne> OS is irrelevant
<IdleOne> Lars_Svensson: like I said feel free to look at the logs, they are public
<Lars_Svensson> helps me find out who it was. I know 3 ppl who use Ubuntu.
<Lars_Svensson> 5 on FreeBSD and the rest on Debian.
<IdleOne> So, for now the ban will remain. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause to you and others
<Lars_Svensson> For use it is not really a problem but I am thinking about the Ubuntu users. Most of us are on irc.oftc.net and use VPNs etc.
<IdleOne> Those ubuntu users can always use askubuntu.com or the ubuntu forums for support.
<IdleOne> As far as IRC goes. We can't allow that type of behaviour in our channels.
<Lars_Svensson> no they will bug us to death =)
<IdleOne> yes, well that is not my problem now is it? They should have thought about what they were doing before doing it and hurting others in the process
<Lars_Svensson> Or use my distro. www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WnaZL3ARN0
<Lars_Svensson> OK well its all good. I tried.
<IdleOne> have a good evening
<Lars_Svensson> Thx anyway. BTW say hi to rww if is not watching Dr. Who
<Lars_Svensson> Was a while back.
<IdleOne> Will do.
<Lars_Svensson> I went by the name Onryo back then.
<elky> Yes, we have records of your bans from then.
<Lars_Svensson> Was I ever banned?
<Lars_Svensson> Well that was years ago i would think.
<Lars_Svensson> Ohh right you mean Weev
<Lars_Svensson> Have a good night. Thank you for your time.
<IdleOne> Welcome
<IdleOne> Please make sure to /part this channel.
<Lars_Svensson> Bye guys/gals bye ikona!
<IdleOne> Still trolling
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (TadekMocarzzzz appears to be abusive and has been muted, will need to be UNMUTED MANUALLY)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (TadekMocarzzzz:)
<elky> was that him?
<IdleOne> don't know
<elky> awfully convenient timing and topic
<elky> And this is why we didn't unban you.
<elky> Bye.
<IdleOne> th3j35t3r: can I help you?
<th3j35t3r> elky For a person who lives in Hawaii you sure are are high strung. Chill out a bit. Have not done anything to you.
<th3j35t3r> No I am just hanging out here.
<IdleOne> Please read the topic, we don't like hangarounds too much
<th3j35t3r> I could help out a bit.
<IdleOne> We appreciate the offer but people who threaten the Ubuntu ops are not really the type we want helping us
<th3j35t3r> I did not threaten. I just pointed out a fact. I did not do anything.
<IdleOne> ok, perhaps I misspoke. Still /part this channel.
<th3j35t3r> I would patch bip-0.8.0 I did not sploit it.
<th3j35t3r> BTW I do not live in Sweden
<IdleOne> yeah we figured as much
<th3j35t3r> But you did ban some poor uni students.
<IdleOne> They will get over it
<IdleOne> Would be really nice if you just tried to get along with us though. We don't ask for much, no troll like behaviour is basically all we want.
<th3j35t3r> I am a person that tends help with causes I believe in.
<th3j35t3r> I will not troll you.
<th3j35t3r> That is kid like.
<IdleOne> ok, great. Now please be adult like and respect our rules.
<th3j35t3r> fair enough.
<th3j35t3r> Would you please remove the ban on that IP that is in Sweden?
<th3j35t3r> I feel I have done them wrong.
<IdleOne> Not at this time no.
<IdleOne> Now that we are done, please part the channel.
<th3j35t3r> I can do that but I would ask of you to do what I ask in due time.
<ubottu> In ubottu, DJones said: !netflix is If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<DJones> Looking at reports that netflix is available for Ubuntu, something like that may be worth adding
<Tm_T> !netflix is <reply>If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> DJones: I agree
<DJones> Thanks, its a question that does seem to get asked now and again
<ikonia> please be aware haylo is a banned user / troll using a new nick and cloak
<ikonia> I'm trying to find the old ban
<bazhang> ikonia, more than half a dozen simply searching in the ban tracker with 'haylo'
<bazhang> in #ubuntu and -ot
<ikonia> he has another nick too
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-20
<elky> is nws the new nsfw? i don't recall getting that memo
<Pici> and south east australia for dyslexics.
<bazhang> not work safe     would be my guess
<bazhang> heh
<ubottu> In #kubuntu-devel, Riddell said: ubottu: no ninjas is Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel, shadeslayer
<IdleOne> !no ninjas is <reply> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel, shadeslayer
<ubottu> I know nothing about ninjas yet, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ninjas > riddell
<IdleOne> ubottu: ninjas is <reply> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel, shadeslayer
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<IdleOne> !ninjas > riddell
<mneptok> aren't those all KDE ninjas? ubottu idles in vanilla -devel ...
<IdleOne> the ninjas factoid didn't exist before
<IdleOne> vaniklla ninjas are welcome to make an edit request
<IdleOne> -k
<IdleOne> I prefer maple walnut ninjas
<mneptok> as long as the maple isn't dug out of a hole in New Brunswick.
<IdleOne> There's a hole in NB??
<mneptok> that's where most of the stolen reserve syrup was found (not sure it was a "hole" though)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> Canadian war cry: You can take our fuel, electricity, rivers and trees. But you will never take our MAPLE!!!
<IdleOne> err wwait
<IdleOne> no trees == no maple.
<IdleOne> Give back the trees please
<bazhang> <georgeph> is this the end of all linux distros except redhat
<Unit193> He had seen http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyOTg or something like it.
<bazhang> perhaps
<bazhang> then he was going on and on about how walmart forces small businesses to close
<bazhang> <georgeph> bazhang...but i don't really have much to say about ubuntu except that some critical packages no longer work and seem to have been broken by endless updates
<bazhang> I seem to have mislaid the duration code for bans etc. do @comment ban number without duration just not expire automatically
<IdleOne> correct
<bazhang> thanks IdleOne
<bazhang> bot was asking me for a comment on georgeph's ban
<IdleOne> you can set a comment without a duration and the ban won't be removed auto
<bazhang> thats what my convoluted question was trying to ascertain
<IdleOne> if you later change your mind and want to add a time do @duration banID, X days/hours...
<bazhang> dont see that happening in this case, thanks for the info though
<IdleOne> sure thing
<IdleOne> ubottu: will still notice you in a few days about the ban.
<ubottu> IdleOne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> sorry bot
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> like herding cats
<Pici> I gotta jet.  gustav__ might need some more watching, hopefully he moves his paranoia to ##security though.
<IdleOne> didn't there used to be a fixsudo or sudoers factoid?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-21
<bazhang> ne ways?
<bazhang> is the OED being re-written?
<IdleOne> OED?
<IdleOne> oh.
<bazhang> Oxford English Dictionary
<IdleOne> yeah, I figured it out soon as I asked
<bazhang> ikr
<IdleOne> I think we need to start getting a little more strict with the off topic in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> people don't seem to care anymore
<bazhang> agreed
<bazhang> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, instructions on a method of installing it via PPA are detailed here http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html - If you need support, please contact the developer through the comments section on that page
<elky> what's the moon phase?
<persia> waxing quarter, so ~10 days until the usual madness season
<elky> plus the "it's december" modifier
<elky> I might find a large rock...
<elky> also OHAI!
<persia> Yaama
<tonyyarusso> elky: Moon face is 54% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waxing gibbous || Next full moon is on Wednesday 28 November
<bazhang> hello juniour
<juniour> hi
<juniour> bazhanghi
<juniour> bazhang hi
<bazhang> what did you need help with juniour
<juniour> some one change my mode in #python
<bazhang> juniour, as the staff in #freenode just told you, contact their ops. it has nothing to do with us
<juniour> but no one replying there man
<bazhang> juniour, so be patient
<juniour> python-ops i hve to join i joined i told my problem but no reply
<bazhang> juniour, so? that has nothing to do with #ubuntu or other ubuntu channels
<juniour> ya iknow
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1713 users, 1 overflows, 1714 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1713 users, 1 overflows, 1714 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1682 users, 1 overflows, 1683 limit))
<bazhang> wow rude quit message from huehue
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> dedis5: hi there
<ikonia> hello wupeng
<ikonia> wupeng: can we help you ?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-22
<elky> klined
<elky> well dedis is
<Fuchs> yes, indeed.
<elky> anyone know anyone at yale?
<elky> you'd think smart people would be smarter than this...
<elky> then again, they did have dubya.
<IdleOne> elky: I hope you don't think that dubya is representative of all yale graduates.
<elky> IdleOne, no, but it proves you don't have to be smart to go there.
<elky> if you reread, i mentioned him as a notable exception to the rule
<IdleOne> no argument about that. I think that is probably true for most schools though
<elky> yeah
<elky> IdleOne, i mentioned it because dedis5 was connected from, as best i can tell from the hostmask, from the cs dept at yale.
<mneptok> elky: i know people at Yale
 * mneptok is proof you don't have to be smart to work there
<elky> see above then
<mneptok> OK, "worked." >15 years ago.
<mneptok> but i missed what that person actually did
<mneptok> there was "dedis" in #u, who i shoved about that possible ghost here after looking at hostmasks
<elky> mneptok, they got klined though i think
<mneptok> right. wonder why.
<elky> * dedis10 (~dedis10@akw403.cs.yale.edu) has joined #linux-aus
<elky> * dedis10 has quit (K-Lined)
<mneptok> ok, there's "10"
<mneptok> that's a good indicator as to why
<elky> either a botnet or a wayward script i guess
<mneptok> for certain defintions of "botnet"
<mneptok> good times.
<elky> yeah
<elky> if it's a cs lab, there'd be kids trying all sorts of things
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno_)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from alumno)
<ubottu> llutz_ called the ops in #ubuntu (alumno_ troll, spam, bad language,)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from alumno_)
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Sniper080)
<ubottu> In ubottu, chu said: ubottu: GNU Emacs is a powerful lisp environment and text editor. See: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/
<bazhang> haha
<chu> Whoops >.> Sorry about that.
<bazhang> should be !emacs is <reply> Don't use emacs, install VIM!
<bazhang> hehe
<chu> :(
<mneptok> must be a slow day. baz is picking editor fights.
<chu> haha
<bazhang> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<chu> Should have ubottu ask BestBot >.>
<bazhang> !clang
<bazhang> aww
<bazhang> merica seems to be hitting all the wrong notes with his commentary/support advice
<bazhang> "problem with fglrx"     Don't use fglrx
<IdleOne> obvious solution, not helpful though
<bazhang> if it was a topyl i's law type situation, then that'd be another matter
<bazhang>  [lollko] (lollo@l4m3r5.org): lollo
<bazhang> no way he is trolling
<bazhang> <ali1234> you want #ubuntu-gnome actually
<bazhang> thats the channel for the "remix" apparently
<bazhang> <ali1234> gnome-panel is no longer supported
<bazhang> yet I'm running it NOW, in 12.10
<knome> ^ he was earlier in #xubuntu
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> thats where this took place a moment ago
<bazhang> and sambagirl wants to gksudo nautilus to copy and paste /
<bazhang> if ubuntu=android
<bazhang> then we can bf to #android !
<IdleOne> do it
<jussi> bazhang: ali1234 is a decent guy, as far as I understand, so I would guess he is not trying to troll. (AlanBell is familiar with him)
<bazhang> jussi, he is saying things that are not true.
<bazhang> ie future plans of the gnome project, and putting them NOW
<jussi> bazhang: ok, but still, I wouldnt assume he is trolling, perahps more mistaken.
<bazhang> jussi, I never thought he was trolling. just abrasive and spreading misinformation
<jussi> fair enough.
<bazhang> I just let it go.
<IdleOne> !behelpful > lollko
<AlanBell> bazhang: yeah, I know ali1234, and yeah, you are right, gnome-panel is deprecated and a dead end, but still supported to 2017 in 12.04 and for a while in 12.10
<AlanBell> by which time Unity will be awesome \o/
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-23
<bazhang> AlanBell, ok thanks
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (brad_ bored now)
<bazhang> removed
<bazhang> * [splin] (~quassel@l49-62-20.cn.ru): splin,,,   is back
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Joelixny said:  !bash is a command to make the bot give help on bash to certain user, edoedo
<Aaron> hello people i want to be an @
<IdleOne> !canibeanop | Aaron
<ubottu> Aaron: If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Aaron> IdleOne, is there any wiki on how to setup you'r email from ubuntu.com?
<IdleOne> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<IdleOne> the info should be linked there
<IdleOne> Aaron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<IdleOne> hmm, seems to want a lot of different info and doesn't have much patience
<IdleOne> Aaron: Did you need any further help?
<IdleOne> guess not
<bazhang> oh yeah
<bazhang> #ubuntu as ##lotsofpeoplenotreallyubuntusoIllaskanyway channel
<bazhang> where are my car keys?
<jussi> bazhang: where you left them.
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Asiap)
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu nikolam offtopic, continuing despite warnings
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> well that was 30 minutes poorly spent
<bazhang> more like 40 actually
<bazhang> <PM with nikolam>
<bazhang> he seems to feel #ubuntu is the proper venue to rant about privacy/amazon/etc
<bazhang> and being a long time ubuntu user grants certain Karma in that respect
<ubottu> gordonjcp called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest70745)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-24
<IdleOne> bazhang: Are they trying to install wine for netflix?
<bazhang> IdleOne, no idea
<bazhang> he's adding the wine repo
<bazhang> bizarro
<bazhang> wonder if he's really running Debain
<IdleOne> You scared them off
<IdleOne> :P
<bazhang> righto
<bazhang> asking for more info is *so* scary
<IdleOne> you could have been a 1337 h4x0r
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu adknight87 consistently giving odd/unsupported advice, refuses to discuss in PM
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> <Cordel^> are you guys Indian?
<bazhang> troll detected
<bazhang> ie Indians work for almost nothing doing tech support
<genii-around> Ah
<bazhang> augh
#ubuntu-ops 2012-11-25
<Jordan_U> !away > stijnaway
<bazhang> <boulet101010> i installed a ubuntu chroot on debian to test steam
<bazhang> would that work?
<bazhang> he's running debian, now saying how much #ubuntu sucks, in #debian . borderline trolling imo
<ubottu> In ubottu, Deadmau5 said: this is funny
<ubottu> k1l_ called the ops in #ubuntu (Tam[1]Manyak)
<bazhang> ANON OS!
 * DJones wonders whether jtrucks* should be forwarded to #fixyourconnection
<bazhang> kline him!
<DJones> !list > antimo
<ubottu> llutz called the ops in #ubuntu (Ryan` giving dangerous advices)
<ubottu> Ryan` called the ops in #ubuntu (llutz is recruiting for the islamic jihad)
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: Ryan's earlier command does look very malicious. I'm inclined to ban just for that.
<IdleOne> fine by me
<IdleOne> I suspect he is just reloading and waiting for the right moment anyway
<IdleOne> might want to set a bane on 199.229.249.*
<IdleOne> ban also
<ubottu> Soo called the ops in #ubuntu (touch my butthole)
<ubottu> Ry`an` called the ops in #ubuntu (lick my asshole)
<jrib> IdleOne: or *.* by the looks of it...
<bazhang> heh
<IdleOne> his threat to ddos jordan appears to have been real
<bazhang> simplew is annoying. pings only developers for support and crossposts +1 question in main channels
<jrib> ^_-
<Tm_T> aww
<IdleOne> We lost our transport fleet of trucks :/
<a111> * You have left channel #ubuntu (requested by IdleOne (!guidelines !CoC Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss your removal.))
<a111> ?
<IdleOne> I banned you because you posted absolutely not acceptable link.
<a111> why wanst it acceptable?
<IdleOne> The ban will NOT be removed. Have a nice day.
<a111> what wasnt acceptable about it?
<IdleOne> read the guidelines and code of conduct ubottu linked you.
<a111> you didnt link anything
<IdleOne> !guidelines > a111
<ubottu> a111, please see my private message
<a111> * ubottu ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu :is messaging you, and you have umode +g.
<IdleOne> that is your problem
<a111> it isnt my problem
<a111> its yours
<a111> you didnt link them
<a111> m8
<a111> get real
<IdleOne> The guidelines are also linked in the channel topic when you join
<IdleOne> No you get real, troll.
<IdleOne> Doesn't know the guidelines but knows exactly what channel to come to 5 seconds after being banned to complain about it.
<Unit193> That was in the remove message, but TOS are in the entry message.
<IdleOne> I guess it being in the kick message helped them some
<ubottu> In ubottu, guntbert said: !lamp ~= / (different in Edgy+)/./
<AlanBell> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<AlanBell> !lamp ~= / (different in Edgy+)/./
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<AlanBell> !lamp>guntbert
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-18
<Unit193> knome: Yes?
<bazhang> <floatingpoint> wow. so usless. much nerd. many neckbeard.
<jussi> bazhang: but you have a neckbeard, right? dont we all? :P :P
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I dont really understand wht his problem was, resizing an lvm
<bazhang> not exactly rocket surgery
<jussi> yeah, I dont know, I wasn't there, just looked a funny statement :D (but even simple things can be hard if you have no knowledge of them at all)
<bazhang> ah someone suggested gparted
<bazhang> afaik lvm has some commands to resize properly
<bazhang> jussi, yeah, that was his somewhat rage/quit
<jussi> bazhang: yeah, frustration can get to people easily when trying to sort out computers
<bazhang> thats for certain
<k1l> hi redtape|coffee. you have an issue to resolve?
<knome> Unit193, just a troll had 193 at the end of his nick.
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from MangaKaDenza)
<k1l> hotelroos: ping
<hotelroos> leaves.
<Myrtti> ah yes, it was *that* guy
<Myrtti> SmallR2002: do you need help with something?
<k1l> he actually got a forwardban to here. but seems like he doesnt want to talk about that.
<k1l> (speaking of hotelroos)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, guest-NZfFvS said: ubottu! Im name is Patrick!
<knome> topyli, well hello! have you thought of fixing your connection?
<DJones> knome: I think thats a 'No' then
<knome> :)
<DJones> topyli: You may want to join #fixyourconnection
<LjL> DJones: is that your new way of banforwarding people?
<DJones> Yep, its called catalysing before the real banforward, especially when you don't have o  p s in the channel
<LjL> heh
 * genii smacks topyli
<knome> LjL, careful there.
<genii> topyli: Affectionately, of course, but in frustration.
<LjL> i'll ban from other places later if it continues, but for now at least -ot isn't really a problem as there's discussion in there and the joinparts aren't a nuisance
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-19
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu badger wilee-nilee wildly offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ben64 said: !14.04 is Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295  - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ben64 said: !trusty is Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295  - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> "trusty", an ironic name
<jpds> Hey, it's initd has selinux support.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> ahhh trusty/selinux, sorry missed that one
<celica> hi
<kmf> hello
<k1l> hi
<k1l> what about you stop using #ubuntu for making some trouble?
<DJones> This must be hour or two that Saint Louis Universities Elementary School has its computer studies lessons using UBuntu live cd's
<DJones> Same thing happened last week
<marion> hello
<marion> hhhhh
<k1l> hi
<celica_> hello
<marion> hhh
<k1l> whats up with you guys?
<k1l> cant you find another place for playing with irc than the #ubuntu channel?
<DJones> marion: #ubuntu is an operating system support channel, its not a school chatroom
<marion> hello
<kmf> hi
<jors> hello :}
<ikonia> this is getting tedious now
<ikonia> jors: you/you're class mates need to stop messing around please.
<jors> sorry, I talked to them now.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic ObrienDave racist comments out of the blue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jussi> ikonia: slight mistake there?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> god spot,
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic ShaneJulius racist comments out of the blue
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> I'll updated bt for obriendave
<jussi> :)
<ikonia> based on the comments such as "fagtards" ShaneJulius is making and is being warned against, I think it's pretty clear he's trying to say these things to provoke a reaction/problem
<ikonia> (in other channels)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, cfhowlett said: !ops  videocall is spamming a whole bunch of us
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1805 users, 0 overflows, 1805 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1741 users, 0 overflows, 1741 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1805 users, 0 overflows, 1805 limit))
<genii> Hm.
<Pici> woosh
<Pici> !quietirc
<Pici> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC clients, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<jmgk> hi there
<jmgk> I t seems like I'm muted in #ubuntu or something
<jmgk> I idle there
<jmgk> not sure why it happened?
<jmgk> had a question on Ubuntu and wanted to ask
<jmgk> can someone check?
<Pici> jmgk: please part and rejoin the channel and you should be fine
<jmgk> thanks!
<jmgk> Any idea on what it happened Pici  ?
<jmgk> nope Pici
<jmgk> Still says cannot send to channel
<Pici> jmgk: something silly with the way that our webchat exceptions work.  If you change your nick you can't talk aftwards.
<Pici> let me check
<Pici> jmgk: try now
<jmgk> odd
<jmgk> works
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> so Webchat is the issue eh?
<Pici> Its both us and the webchat
<Pici> LjL: ^ We probably should talk about changing that now that freenode can do proper bans against webchat users.
<jmgk> ah i see
<jmgk> well thanks then
<Pici> np :)
<jmgk> Pici:  ban web chat users?
<jmgk> heh
<jmgk> :)
<jmgk> thats true they do need a native client
<Pici> People sometimes use webchat to evade regular bans, our system didn't let them do that.
<jmgk> ah
<jmgk> well then
<AlanBell> and banning the webchat server as a whole would be . . . harsh :)
<jmgk> heheh
<jmgk> too harsh
<jmgk> or banning a whole ISP
<jmgk> I banned a inch of trolls from my channel
<jmgk> a bunch
<jmgk> anyhow
<AlanBell> yeah, we try not to do that, anyhow, seems like you can talk in #ubuntu OK now
<jmgk> Good day Pici  and others
<jmgk> right
<jmgk> :)
<bazhang> <digitlman> trying to install RTL8188CUS drivers into picuntu
<bazhang> picuntu?
<jbroome> "Linux on Rk3066"
<Pici> I have nothing to do with it.
<jbroome> which still doesn't explain wtf it is
<AlanBell> bazhang: that is a real thing
<bazhang>  A complete Linux distribution all images (yes kernel, system, boot et all) AND the installer. The zipped file and a few clicks, will be all it takes, to get your own PicUntu.
<bazhang> AlanBell, so I see
<bazhang> no configuration of any kind
<AlanBell> it is fairly near the top of the list of things that the Raspberry Pi Ubuntu build I am doing won't be called
<bazhang> haha
<genii> Linux that runs on a PIC chip?
<bazhang> libc6.rpm? seriously
 * Pici sighs.
<k1l_> <Anuska> and how i will learn rpm commands if i have ubuntu installed?
<k1l_> not sure if that is not somewhat trolling
<Pici> They sound legitimately confused.
<Pici> What is with these questions today?
<bazhang> the day end with 'y'
<Pici> "yes I am a troll"
<bazhang> stai away!
<genii> I thought the full moon was yesterday or the day before.
<jbroome> instead of eternal September, it's eternal full moon
<bazhang> aw00 , the werewolves of #ubuntu
<Pici> sigh
<bazhang> <Anuska> ubuntu is not good
<Pici> genii: I thought that was fixed
<io> I also see someone who refuse to learn and insists on doing it the wrong way
<bazhang> and suddenly it works!
<genii> Pici: Possibly, although I've just gotten into the habit of using apt-get instead
<bazhang> using alien to install libc6 though, who knows for how long
<bazhang> rpm *is* in the repos
<genii> Holy crap, the screenshot of that user in #k has 42 tabs open in his browser
<knome> only?
<knome> my ex-colleague said he has at least 400 open when he works, sometimes around thousand
<genii> Thats .... insane....
<knome> yep.
<Pici> I have... 6.  3 are pinned.
<knome> i have often dozens too
<Unit193> 9, but I'm not doing anything right now so it's quite low.
<tonyyarusso> genii: Moon face is 94% illuminated. || Moon phase: Waning gibbous || Next full moon is on Tuesday 17 December
<tonyyarusso> So yeah, just happened
<k1l_> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ubottu> io called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (ganjaherbs)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-20
<ubottu> wilee-nilee called the ops in #ubuntu (bunduru)
<io> gotta love those people who need to get the last word all the time
 * LjL hides
<bazhang> * ChanServ removes channel operator status from Private_User
<bazhang> new op?
<Myrtti> no, Pricey mistabbing
<bazhang> aww ok
<Pricey> Myrtti: I intended to do that.
<Myrtti> of course you did, dear
<tonyyarusso> I definitely read that as mis-stabbing instead of mis-tabbing...much more entertaining.
<LjL> me2
<bazhang> lindows!
<genii> bazhang: I'm *STILL* waiting for this to ship: http://www.mslinux.org/
<bazhang> genii, ha!
<genii> Can't say they don't have a sense of humour at least :)
<bazhang> <BillGates_313> I'm in the running for Orcle Linux but they haven't emailed me yet.
<bazhang> I thought oracle was solaris
<genii> I thought they stopped with the Solaris anyhow.
<jbroome> OEL
<Pici> from the sfdisk manpage: BUGS There are too many options.
<LjL> Pici: maybe the same guy wrote it who did GNOME
<Pici> It has nothing on the number of options in rsync.
<bazhang> got him in PM
<Pici> okay
<Pici> good luck
<bazhang> "u mad bro"
<ikonia> I'm fuming that he can't burn a cd....
<k1l_> yes me mad
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-21
<Pici> What a surprise, someone asking what the largest channel on freenode is (in #freenode) comes and gets kicked.
<Tm_T> AlanBell: hi how can we help you today?
<Beldar> we have a bot on #ubuntu   Seb_bday
<Beldar> just a heeds up.
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> IdleOne: I think it was actually an user with a talkative script
<IdleOne> may have been
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (fe3Fxrf34Fj)
<bazhang> <dracarys> not being helpful
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<DJones> Hopefully the +q will catch any that are left
<IdleOne> Good morning
<DJones> I'll say Good day as I'm eating dinner
<ikonia> LjL: already pm'd him to not cause an issue in channel
<IdleOne> the nick is not acceptable
<Pici> Which one was that?
<ikonia> "slut_tits"
<Pici> ah
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-22
<varunendra> Hi, Two users at #ubuntu just spammed me in PM - AnimeFan, Kisami
<varunendra> Their message : <AnimeFan> Hello please visit new project [/join #animefan] look in topic for more information /msg @ if you like it please stay whit us :)
<k1l_> thanks for reporting varunendra. we will take a look at it
<Unit193> k-lined.
<varunendra> Corey, just asked them in the spamming channel to stop :) Thanks !
<Corey> No worries.
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (18))
<ubottu> ezra-s called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest5821)
<Myrtti> my magic spider sense says that's someone we know quite well on this channel
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-23
<Ben64> seems like eb0t is here just to troll
<bazhang> <tbird> then can you please explain it rather than act like a batman villain?
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Razkin,   rm -rf /)
<Flannel> I think that was a valid question.
<Flannel> Perhaps careless, but it seemed normal enough.
<Flannel> Oh, wait.
<Flannel> I neglected a lastlog.
<knome> oopsiedaisy
<bazhang> razkin is a network wide issue, no surprise there
#ubuntu-ops 2013-11-24
<ubottu> Beldar called the ops in #ubuntu (anex)
<Emi> Hey
<Emi> Not sure why I'm banned
<LjL> hi Emi
<LjL> i'm not really sure about your history either
<Emi> Yeah
<Emi> I am new
<LjL> i will have a look, but meanwhile, maybe other ops will be around
<Emi> K
<LjL> Emi: apparently, the last incident involved you advertizing a channel to talk about sex
<Emi> Oh
<Emi> Is that not allowed?
<LjL> Emi: "spamming" things (like advertizing channels without a particular reason) is not accepted, and in particular, #ubuntu-offtopic (and other Ubuntu channels) being family-friendly places, the topic was not appropriate at all. This is the same reason why you were told not to join with a nickname like slut_tits, i believe?
<Emi> Oh, right
<Emi> Well, perhaps it's not the channel for me anyway
<LjL> maybe not, Emi. the rules are pretty strict: no swearing, no sexual or other "dodgy" discussions, not spam... at least, it may sound strict, but it's the way people here have found to keep it from degenerating. i can understand if that's not for everybody.
<LjL> Emi: in any case, if i were to remove the ban, i'd ask you to read the guidelines and other pieces of information first
<Emi> Alright
<LjL> !etiquette > Emi
<ubottu> Emi, please see my private message
<LjL> !guidelines > Emi
<Emi> What are typical topics of conversation?
<LjL> Emi: well, technology, Ubuntu/Linux, (free) software politics, cats, ikonıa throwing fits, how fat mc44 is, IdleOne feeling smug by being invited to channels i'm not - things like those
<IdleOne> I never said I was invited to any channels you weren't. All I said was I knew guy who knows a guy.
<LjL> IdleOne, i'm just kidding
<LjL> i guess what i meant to say in a jocular manner is, a big part of what #ubuntu-offtopic is is friends who know each other
<IdleOne> sometimes your kidding hurts my feelers
 * topyli strokes IdleOne 
<topyli> there there
 * AlanBell observes a team meeting in 45 minutes
 * Myrtti prods Jordan_U 
<Myrtti> Guest60630: hello
<ubottu> ActionParsnip called the ops in #ubuntu (mochajs crunchbang support)
 * LjL blinks
<LjL> talk about overboard op calls?
<Flannel> IdleOne: he's asking a question/making a claim that they should
<IdleOne> ah
<Flannel> IdleOne: he feels strongly about it too, since this is leftover conversation from #u
<topyli> nor are most of those links appropriate
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-17
<bazhang> helenakitty = super bad news
<k1l_> yep, they seem to goup up in any channel
<k1l_> +group
<bazhang> tag team trolls
<eblip> hey can an op please help me
<eblip> yesterday i was helping someone with ssh and an op said i dont know what i am talking about
<eblip> what kind of way is that to speak to someone who is trying to help another ubuntu user
<eblip> anyway i didnt know the person was an op and i said ..well clearly you dont know what your talking about
<eblip> as i work with ssh issues daily
<eblip> then i was banned
<eblip> after that ..i noticed the op still hadnt sorted out the ssh users issue after about 30 minutes and it was an easy solution
<eblip> so i contacted the op and said ...you still havent sorted out that solution for which i dont know what im talking about
<eblip> and got banned
<eblip> teh op then said i think you require another ban
<eblip> or something along those lines
<eblip> can someone please firstly have words with the op
<eblip> and say that if someone is trying to help another user...then telling them they dont know what they are talking aout is an insult
<eblip> and then ask them why they siad that
<eblip> and then unban me
<eblip> still cant get my head round how getting a verbose output from an ssh connection when someones connection is failing means you dont know what your talking about
<Flannel> Hi eblip.
<eblip> hi Flannel
<eblip> normally i see users banned for being off topic ...or for swearing ....things like that ..not for helping another user
<Flannel> eblip: I'm going to sidestep the whole issue of what happened yesterday.  Have you read the IRC guidelines and Code of Conduct?
<eblip> erm ....well no ..
<Flannel> eblip: No worries.
<Flannel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eblip> but i have been using irc for about a year now and never been banned
<Flannel> I understand.
<eblip> ah ok ill read them.
<Flannel> eblip: Go ahead and take a few minutes to read through that, and the code of conduct.  I'm not saying you're a trouble maker or that you need to change your behavior in general, it's just a good chance for me to get you to read them :)
<eblip> yes fine i understand
<eblip> ha ha....dont cross post your messages.! ...phew i do that all the time
<eblip> didnt know
<eblip> ah ok
<eblip> i get the right behaviour now...
<Flannel> eblip: Having folks read the guidelines is just something we make everyone do, but I'm glad you're picking up on things you can improve upon.
<eblip> yes i have done a few things that are illegal
<eblip> didnt know
<Flannel> not "illegal" but OK.  And from the look of it, your current ban has nothing to do with most of those things.
<Flannel> Anyway, have you read that?
<eblip> it was just that i was told i didnt know what i was talking about when i said try ssh -vvv xyz@abc
<eblip> annd a person i later found was an op said i don tknow what im talking about
<eblip> so i just dittoed it back
<Flannel> eblip: yeah, it appears your current ban is mostly related to a personal issue, not a policy one.  Anyway, have you read the whole IRC guidelines?
<eblip> yes
<Flannel> and you're up for following them?
<eblip> yes
<Flannel> alright.  I've removed your ban in #ubuntu, please join there now (and say something) so I can verify I did it correctly.
<eblip> ok thanks bear with me
<Flannel> eblip: yep.  Looks good.
<eblip> yes im in ...well thanks ...have a nice day
<Flannel> eblip: If there's nothing else we can do for you today in here, please part #ubuntu-ops to help us keep it clear for others.  Thanks.
<Flannel> eblip: bots aren't allowed, so please remove that second user, thanks.
<eblip> hey flannel
<eblip> its not a bot...its an account i normally use form the laptop
<eblip> so my friends know if im at home or iif i am out and about
<Flannel> alright, either way, if there's nothing else we can help you with today, please part this channel.
<eblip> thanks
<HelenaKitty> It doesn't make sense as to why I have been silenced. For several hours I had been AFK and before I went AFK I was able to talk fine.
<HelenaKitty> Now please could somebody give me an insight on why you would want to silence me for nothing?
<HelenaKitty> I was warned not to swear and I abided by my warning so what is the actual issue?
<k1l_> HelenaKitty: i muted you and your trollgang to prevent the ubuntu supportchannel from more disturbance.
<HelenaKitty> I was AFK when you did it. I also accepted a warning I got for swearing. Me misbehaving isn't a valid excuse because that had been resolve like before I even went AFK.
<k1l_> that is not true. i muted you and your other mates right when you were not afk.
<HelenaKitty> My mates?
<HelenaKitty> Logs?
<k1l_> i warned you even before not to stirr up drama and to stick to the guidelines after your mate told in #ubuntu that you told others what is happening in #ubuntu and them joining trying to stirr up more drama.
<HelenaKitty> What?
<HelenaKitty> You think that because somebody joined the channel and started mentioning me that they're my mates?!
<HelenaKitty> Why don't you please just lift my mute and we be done with it?
<k1l_> then you were asked again by another user to stop your behavior (another issue right now) and one of the user joined prior said: ":popcorn:". so i muted all of you to keep the supportchannel able to do what the intention is: help user of ubuntu.
<k1l_> HelenaKitty: so you deny you never told in any other channel or PM to other user, that joined #ubuntu what happens there and to join there?
<HelenaKitty> So... somebody joined and you muted all of us? That's weird management you got there. You're implying that you associate me with the other people who joined.
<k1l_> with the intention to troll?
<k1l_> HelenaKitty: so can you explain to me what this message was about? "<ronsor> LOL <ronsor> Helenakitty told me what happened hehe"
<HelenaKitty> I don't know what that is k1l_
<HelenaKitty> I saw them join and say that. I didn't know what he was implying or what he was associating that message with.
<k1l_> really?
<k1l_> how come you answer that: "<HelenaKitty> ronsor, :)"
<HelenaKitty> I was only responding to him, doesn't mean I know what the message meant!
<k1l_> i give you some minutes now to read the backlog of http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/16/%23ubuntu.html#t23:56  as a second chance to tell the truth.
<HelenaKitty> YEs I was abusive to a person asking for support by telling them "read the fucking manual", I am not gonna deny that.
<HelenaKitty> 1min...
<HelenaKitty> k1l_, I don't know what that message means!
<HelenaKitty> What does "Helenakitty told me what happened hehe" mean? It looks very vague to me!
<HelenaKitty> Look... I am story that I was horrible to that person. Can we please just move on from all this?!
<HelenaKitty> All I want is support here!
<HelenaKitty> *sorry
<k1l_> HelenaKitty: ok. i will provide you a second chance. but make sure you read the !guidelines and stick to the rules and be aware that  you dont spoil that second chance. #ubuntu is meant to be a support channel for users who seek help and not a trollpit.
<k1l_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<HelenaKitty> THank you very much! :)
<k1l_> be aware that any missbehaviour will likely lead to a ban.
<k1l_> if that issue is resolved please part this channel as mentioned in the topic. thanks
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (fustirge just pm spammed me.)
<DJones> Removed from channel, "soy gratis" spammer for a .es website
<DJones> I've set +q on *!*@static-217-133-14-252.clienti.tiscali.it Appears to be an Italian kindergarten class using #ubuntu as a personal chat room & ignoring requests to stop
<DJones> +q removed, nobody joining for the last 30 minutes
<DJones> Do we have a HFSplus sighting in floatmastaflex in 'abuntu
<rww> (no)
<bazhang> dont bother arguing with him/her
<bazhang> they tag team multiple channels network wide
<bazhang> 'ronser'/ronsor is a cohort with that
<bazhang> (Helenakitty)
<ikonia> fine, they can go if they keep this crap up then
<bazhang> that ice is super thin
<k1l> i did mute helenakitty and ronsor and other buddies yesterday. after that "she" came here playing the innocent and i removed the mute but warned her that this is the 2nd chance
<Jordan_U> ikonia: I feel like I shouldn't have to !language a #ubuntu op...
<HelenaKitty> I'm going elsewhere for my support.
<HelenaKitty> Thanks for your time.
<bazhang> bye
<ikonia> Jordan_U: you don't
<bazhang> I saw no lang violations..was this somewhere other than #u ?
<ikonia> I think Jordan_U didn't like that I used the word crap
<ikonia> I was unaware you found it offensive, sorry
<k1l> ikonia: Flannel did remove the ban on that guy.
<bazhang> ah ok
<k1l> eblip to be specific
<bazhang> I usually let that, and damn, slide
<ikonia> k1l: oh, it's not showing up in bt
<ikonia> I'll remove it and message him to explain/apologies
<ikonia> k1l: thanks
<Jordan_U> Fair enough. Now that I think about it I think that was one of the first things I added to my opnotes.txt ("crap" isn't considered problematic in #ubuntu).
<ikonia> Jordan_U: doesn't matter, if it bothers you - sorry
<ikonia> I've messaged eblip too
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Apology accepted then :)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-18
<storrgie> yello
<rww> howdy. how can we help?
<rww> ah, just saw your comment in #ubuntu
<storrgie> yeah, was asked to come here, not sure what else I can do. My question is answered
<k1l_> storrgie: the user left on its own now. we will have an eye on it if that happens again
<storrgie> oh yeah, no problem. I'm a long time irc/linux user
<storrgie> I just wanted an ops person to know
<chu> Thanks mate.
<k1l_> yeah, that is what this channel is for, thanks :)
<rww> ObrienDave: What's up?
<ObrienDave> nada, just being nosy ;p
<rww> ObrienDave: no nosy-ing, please :P
<storrgie> honestly, I've been migrating towards fedora for a while now (thats likely a swear word in here) but some of it has to do with the kind of kiddies who have decided to adopt the ubuntu realm as their own. Community goes a long way to adoption and continued deployment outside of the commercially supported distros
<chu> We ask for a no-idle policy in here, sorry ObrienDave.
<storrgie> It's best to prune folks like that, I'm surprised how quickly he /pm me
<rww> Unfortunately, being the biggest IRC channel on freenode comes with its downsides. Random trolls are one of those downsides.
<rww> Thankfully, this one is gone. We give them the boot when we see them.
<storrgie> awesome, you guys do good community management. Keep it up!
<k1l_> Bean: i removed the user from #ubuntu. if you get more abusive pms from that one please report it to #freenode because there is nothing we can do about it.
<Bean> thank you
<k1l_> Bean: if that is sorted please part this channel according to our topic. thanks
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-team ()
<bazhang> taks
<bazhang> @random kk thx
<ubottu> kk
<ubottu> In ubottu, ToBeFree said: !bar is <reply> what
<ToBeFree> oh. :D Sorry for the factoid editing test ^.^
<ubottu> In ubottu, ToBeFree said: !bar is <reply> sorry, I'm curious :D
<ToBeFree> ah ok
<genii> !foo
<ubottu> foo is [baz|bar|wibble]
<genii> !bar
<ubottu> baz
<genii> Heh
<teward> I believe there is a troll in the channel who should be watched for further disruption... [14/11/18 15:22:29] <MagicSpud> Mint is ubuntu in the end... and for support, drivers, applications and so on it will be the best comfortable choice...
<teward> (in #ubuntu)
<k1l> looking into BT sambagirl seems like bad news. asking for seveas might have some agenda.
<IdleOne> I recall seeing seveas helping her out once or twice in #ubuntu, probably why she asked for him specifically
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-19
<hggdh> Ubuntu IRC meeting in 30 minutes
<hggdh> IRC meeting in 5 minutes
<genii> @expire 50720 1m
<rww> itym @duration
<genii> @duration 50720 1m
<ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 50720 (not a ban or quiet)
<genii> @duration 63778 1m
<ubottu> 63778 will be removed after 1 minute.
<genii> @duration 59931 1m
<ubottu> 59931 will be removed after 1 minute.
<genii> @duration 59742 1m
<ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 59742 (not a ban or quiet)
<genii> @duration 58336 1m
<ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 58336 (unknow id)
<genii> Hm.
<Jordan_U> That's odd.
<Jordan_U> And while we're on the subject of odd problems with ubottu...
<Jordan_U> @duration 59201 1 minute
<ubottu> Failed to set duration time on 59201 (bans not in sync)
<genii> rww: All of my other ones which could have been lifted, other ops already removed long ago.
<rww> the "bans not in sync" error means the ban is in bantracker but not on the actual channel banlist. to fix thise:
<rww> @help clearban
<ubottu> (clearban <id>[,<id> ...] [<comment>]) -- Marks the ban with <id> as removed with <comment>, if no comment is given it defaults to "Cleared by $nick".
<Jordan_U> @clearban 59201
<ubottu> Removed 59201
<Jordan_U> rww: Thanks.
<genii> rww: Any idea what the "unknow id" is?
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> hrm
<rww> @duration 58336 1m
<ubottu> 58336 will be removed after 1 minute.
<rww> silly bot
<genii> Weird
<rww> and then "not a ban or quiet" is because it was a kick
<rww> or remove, one or the other
<rww> or mark, i guess
<genii> Yeah, I finally caught on after I tried that twice and then re-checked BT
<genii> The majority of my other actual bans are mostly stuff like HFS and similar which have to stay
<rww> tbqh i think we need a big red "this ban needs to stay until something remarkable happens" button on bantracker :3
<rww> although IP-based bans on HFSPLUS can probably go if they're more than a few days old. he changes it constantly
<rww> (nick and what not should stay, obv)
<rww> s/what not/such/
<DJones> I changed my mind about that, if HFSplus joins & isn't banned he trolls, if he is banned he changes nick and still trolls, if HFSplus isn't banned, its obvious when its himand easier to kick wothout thinking  is it hfsplus
<DJones> What seems to work best for him, is just removing from the channel & he stops (as far as I can see anyway)
<rww> changed your mind about nickbans, I think that means?
<rww> if so, yeah, that's the downside of them. I don't tend to set them because it makes it harder to notice the trolls
<DJones> Not so much nickbans as a whole, but more for persitent trolls, we may as well make it easy for them to hilight themselves
 * rww nods
<DJones> Rather than forcing them to use a random unknown nick
<Jordan_U> k1l: You're still op'd in #ubuntu.
<babyspice> hfsplus is drunk
<babyspice> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<elky> you're always drunk
<babyspice> elky, no shitttttt
<babyspice> noooooooo waaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-20
<HFSPLUS> is it useless for hfsplus to go to #ubuntu?
<HFSPLUS> i asked question yes i asked a question
<HFSPLUS> i use
<HFSPLUS> ubuntu
<k1l> HFSPLUS: you are banned there. stay away from that channel
<HFSPLUS> k1l, ok
<HFSPLUS> when will i be unbanned
<HFSPLUS> am i banned from ubuntuforums
<HFSPLUS> yes or no
<k1l> HFSPLUS: if you ask me: never! since you spoiled all trust that you will behave according to the code of conduct and the guidelines.
<k1l> i dont know about ubuntuforums.
<HFSPLUS> heres the technical part
<HFSPLUS> i can change my ip address and change everything about my ident and user name and you would never know its me
<HFSPLUS> but christ commands me to spread the gospel
<HFSPLUS> so yah HFSPLUS IS PERMABANNED
<HFSPLUS> i love my homies
<HFSPLUS> ban me
<HFSPLUS> heres a classic bazhang
<k1l> HFSPLUS: pro-tip: if you want support from a community dont get annoying breaking the guidelines all the time
<HFSPLUS> I WILL NOT LEAVE THIS ROOM UNTIL I AM BANNED I WILL WAIT HERE ALL NIGHT UNTIL TOMORROW UNTIL I AM BANNED
<IdleOne> Hadn't he quit trolling?
<rww> yes
<IdleOne> He's doing a great job
<IdleOne> interesting, I got a PM from him
<IdleOne> s/interesting,//
<k1l_> T0rch: hi, can we help you?
<T0rch> hello k1l_, i was just wondering why there was no op in #ubuntu and they sent me here, i guess it's just for important people, so im going :)
 * Pici feels important
<k1l> set -r again
<ubottu> coolstar called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Pici> until niko stops doing stupid things (*wink*) I think we'll keep it set +r
 * niko feels targeted
<ikonia> T0rch: hey there
<k1l> another troll form irccloud
<k1l> *from
<genii> k1l: Still manually going through the quiets?
<k1l> i am done
 * genii sips and ponders
<k1l> quites in #ubuntu were in sync yesterday. bans should, too besides there is some missmatch between BT and ban list.
<k1l> well, thinking about it i could imagine where the missmatch comes from. some bans were doubled when the freenode server reowned some bans after a netsplit.
<k1l> and i think some ops got confused on @clearban. that only wipes the ban out of BT but not out of the channel
<k1l> that was the irccloud guy
<ikonia> yes
<k1l> <circumvolant> because cholby has infinity IPs?
<k1l> i thought it was just a regular troll just raging but no, its cholby
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-21
<ikonia> hello Danishman
<Danishman> hello
<ikonia> how can the ubuntu operators team help you today ?
<ikonia> ....ok
<genii> Apparently their instincts told them to leave.
<daftykins> Mendax could do with a +q or kick, confirmed troll.
<k1l> [cholcobo[]] (~cholcobo]@50.23.115.91): cholcobo[]    = cholby?
<k1l> yes, it was cholby.
<k1l> seems like softlayer is cholbys favorite vpn hoster right now.
<rww> favorite of a few other ban evaders elsewhere too
<DJones> Erm, well, if thats the case and the host operators haven't responded to complaints, then ban the host and refer banned users to tehir provider
<DJones> Obviously, this assumes that the the ircc have reported the multiple ban evaders to the host providers
<k1l> i am not sure if they provide vpn/proxy/shell/vhosts very cheap or for testing or if some users on there runnning open proxies
<DJones> If they're providing the host, they're responsible for their users, regardless of how they use the service
<DJones> They have to take responsibility fo rwhat their users do
<k1l> i agree on that. but in reality its "the user pays, so the user does"
<rww> i see 5 or so users in #ubuntu with softlayer hostnames in the last fortnight that aren't abusive
<rww> not counting cloaked users etc.
<ikonia> these things normally have TOC, but the question is can you be bothered chasing it up and providing the 10 layers of logs/incidents/warnings etc thats required
<ikonia> and then 9/10 nothing happens unless you really push and escalate cases
<ikonia> or you can prove racist/homophic/$other_inflamitory content
<DJones> No doubt about that, probably 90% of of hostname/cloak/tor etc users are regular people, folow guidelines etc, its just the 10% that cause issues, and providers aren't going to deal with their issues unless the 90% ofinnocent users are compling and affected
<rww> i used to report to ISPs Way Back In The Day and never got anywhere at all. haven't bothered recently.
<ikonia> I've had great results for ISP's/providers, but you've got be prepared to do it properly and/or chase/esclate
<ikonia> escalate
<rww> (i'd say significantly more than 90% of users of any given connection class are regular people, generally...)
<ikonia> i'd hope so
<DJones> rww: I think thats the issue, joe blogs complaining about fred smith to an ISP will get nowhere because the isp just files the complaint in box 13, they only act when the 90%+ of innocent (Paying customers) users complain to them
<ikonia> DJones: I don't think that's true
<ikonia> they will act, if you do it properly
<ikonia> (I'm sure there are exceptions)
<genii> I get pretty good response usually from the abuse contact in a whois. I used to rabidly go after the idiots attacking my home server machine this way.
<DJones> ikonia: Yeah, I can remember reporting a user for child porn references, nothing happened by the ISP until I copies the police in on the complaint
<ikonia> DJones: yeah, do it properly, even minor abuse and most tend to act
<ikonia> and nor should it
<ikonia> but fire and forget doesn't work
<genii> Usually it's useful to include any relevant logs with timestamps that they can index to their own machines
<ikonia> reading the TOS before reporting it, finding out where/how they break it
<DJones> genii: Been there, done that including child porn references, was still ignored by a major UK ISP. they only acted after the police were informed as well
<k1l> @mark #ubuntu pinkflu was cholby, too
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii sips and stares at bazhang
<valorie> oooo, staring contest?
<k1l> or is he naked, again?
<valorie> tailless at least....
<genii> My method of pinging him ;)
<bazhang> whats up genii
<genii> bazhang: If you can read Mandarin I would really like if you could watch a video for me and then give a synopsis
 * genii wafts the aroma of coffee around
<bazhang> sure, whats the link
<genii> bazhang: The factory is sending us these watch-gizmos but the ad to it isn't in English :(
<genii> bazhang: http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNzkwMDE3MTI4.html
 * valorie sips the cold-brew coffee
<k1l> genii: not loading here
 * genii gets out the Costa Rican medium roast beans
<bazhang> Bluetooth watch phone call intelligent wearable companion Smart Watch bracelet headphones
<valorie> I have a blend from the local roaster here
<valorie> oooo, all the trendy tags
<genii> Hehe
<bazhang> some kind of headphone for use with smartphones, uses bluetooth
<genii> bazhang: Yes, runs some OS I never heard of before today called Nucleus RTOS
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> probably a hacked blackberry OS that routes all calls through beijing
<genii> bazhang: They are sending us 10 of them, probably arrive in a week or two. Wanted to try and figure aout as much about them as possible before they get here. But the English documentation is sorely lacking
 * genii grinds up enough beans for a few mugs and fires up the French Press
<bazhang> genii, that has a taobao pricing/auction page if you wish
<bazhang> the video fonts / speed made it very hard to decipher, so I went there
<genii> bazhang: Cool.
<genii> bazhang: Looks like North American pricing should be something like $99-$125 but that might be a tad high
<genii> ( for what the hardware is and what it does)
<bazhang> taobao.com/item/40223301082.htm?fromSite=main
<bazhang> 488 rmb / yuan
<genii> bazhang: Yes, as I thought, less than $99   ( about $89.50 CAD)
 * genii carefully pours bazhang a full mug of the Costa Rican medium blend and slides it over
<bazhang> a bit of  markup, not surprising as their profit margins are wafer thin
<genii> I'll PM you factory price :)
<bazhang> <LinuxDummy><---- very familiar
<bazhang> vague, lots of breaks for phone calls, no real issues apparent
<genii> "time suckers"
<k1l> yep. the behaviour rings some bells
<bazhang> vampyr
 * valorie passes the garlic basket
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-22
<bazhang>  [godbod] (~guest@75.95.68.86.rev.sfr.net): Ronnie Reagan
<bazhang> rly?
<bazhang> I always figured him for a HURD man
<k1l> that name rings my bell too.
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu (Nooo waaahh)
<HFSPLUS> GOOD BYE SENIOR DICKHEADS HFS+ IS GOING AWAY FOR A WHILE
<HFSPLUS> !ops | nooo waaaa
<ubottu> nooo waaaa: Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> HFSPLUS called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (nooo waaaa)
#ubuntu-ops 2014-11-23
<kike_chavez> !ops
<ubottu> Thanks for letting us know you are here, someone will be along presently
<ubottu> kike_chavez called the ops in #ubuntu-ops ()
<ubottu> bubbasaures called the ops in #ubuntu (bigeryap)
<bazhang> <fdsadfa> Anyone?  Any way to file a bug against wiki.ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> cant wikis be edited?
<k1l> maybe he means help.ubuntu.com?
<bazhang> <tencendur> k1l: it's actually the kxtudio distro.
<bazhang> some offbrand kde distro?
<k1l> never heard of it
<bazhang> me neither
<genii> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> nih
<bazhang> although they wont want that garbage either
<bazhang> @random herring shrubbery
<ubottu> shrubbery
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-16
<bazhang> <robisoo> whats is better Wi-Fi or calbe
<jpds_> bazhang: desktop or notebook?
<bazhang> jpds_, <robisoo> 100% TRUCK
<k1l_> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<k1l_> that is the standard for all installs anyway now.
<k1l_> Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<k1l_> !pae is Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ubottu> But pae already means something else!
<k1l_> !no pae is <reply> Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l_
<k1l_> !pae
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses activated PAE Kernels on all installs now. Some older Hardware can have issues with that. For Troubleshooting see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
 * genii makes more coffee
<Pici> sigh
<Pici> its always something
<genii> inshal_ and VictoriaXOXO?
<Pici> yeah
<k1l_> i accidently put 16.04 repos in and run dist-upgrade.
<Myrtti> d'oh
<genii> Hm, "accidentally"
<k1l_> dont know how users can call that accidently :)
<k1l_> genii: is right :)
<bazhang> I accidentally glibc halp
<jpds_> bazhang: What? That libc6.so was doing nothing apart from take up disk-space
<bazhang> jpds_, mincecraft server teamviewer halp plz
<bazhang> when the nick contains -fluffy/bunny/kitty etc I get suspicious
<bazhang> mobility is integrated laptop innit
<bazhang> I think the steam experience will be quite bad
<bazhang> he seems to think new version of ubuntu upgrades old/weak hardware
<bazhang> cheers for that k1l_
<k1l_> !guidelines > FatSpitfire
<bazhang> I had him all cued up
<bazhang> atrodectus> how can one reinstall apt?
<bazhang> accidental removal dept
<genii> bazhang: wget and dpk -i , usually
<Unit193> Can't you apt-get on a deb now?
<genii> Possibly
<tonyyarusso> There isn't any mention in the man page of that.
<Unit193> Seen a few mentions of it in the Debian channels, but never looked into it.
<Pici> sigh
<bazhang> Genii you forget the 'g'!!11
<bazhang> dpkG -i
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-17
<barna> Licença gentes, alguem sabe e/ou tem contato de quem mantem o site ubuntu-br.org ??
<barna> la esta para download o ubuntu 14.10 q foi descontinuado, muitos novos usuarios tendo problemas por não conhecerem/saberem dos tempos de lançamento e manutenção das versão.
<Pici> barna: Desculpe, esta é Traduz Google: Eu acho que vi um pedido para uma mudança site em #ubuntu-community-team há algum tempo. Você pode querer pedir-lhes para uma atualização.
<Pici> English: I think I saw a request for a website change in #ubuntu-community-team some time ago.  You may want to ask them for an update.
<barna> ok thanks Pici
<hggdh> Pici: this is an on-going saga... ubuntu-br.org still announces 14.10 as the newest. I shook the tree a bit, to find out who could deal with it
<hggdh> Pici: found someone, finally, about 2 weeks ago. Still nothing... so I gave up.
<k1l> well, releases.ubuntu.com did announce 14.10 as still supported some time back. took some re adressing on the bug untill someone was found who actually could remove that
<valorie> is this eol day for 14.10 or something?
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> valorie: it was in july
<Unit193> valorie: IMO, 15.04 is already EOL'd. :P
<valorie> oh good, that's when I removed it from my torrent seeds
<k1l> its just that they shutdown the 14.10 repo some weeks ago which makes people get to know they need to do something asap
<valorie> ah, light dawns
<valorie> they put a stake in it
<valorie> 15.04 eols in January 2016
<valorie> according to the /Releases page
<Pici> yep
<valorie> I've seen a few people say that it's already ended, but I wasn't there to give the link
<bazhang> is wubi still on the latest iso
<valorie> oh good lord
<valorie> I hope not
<Myrtti> I thought it was dropped eons ago
<k1l> informations vary
<valorie> it stopped *working* eons ago
<valorie> I found mention of it on some manifest not too long ago however
<Jordan_U> My opinion on the situation is in !wubi. I am now curious why a wubi.exe is still included though. Maybe (hopefully) it's just to automate booting the machine from DVD/USB to install normally?
<ikonia> has anyone considered raising a bug ?
<ikonia> eg: why is wubi included on live media
<valorie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<valorie> good, ubottu
<valorie> ikonia: I don't believe we include it on kubuntu images
<valorie> checking the manifest: nope
<genii> Wubi is evilness incarnate
<valorie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.manifest < wubi not listed
<valorie> I checked kub. first, also not there
<valorie> the evil has been expunged, at long last
<Jordan_U> valorie: That's not a list of files included in the iso.
<valorie> ah, just packagelist?
<valorie> !info wubi
<ubottu> Package wubi does not exist in wily
<valorie> I knew that, ubottu
<valorie> however I've forgotten how to find files
<genii> The content of http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/wubi/current/ would seem to indicate that Raring was the last release to come with it
<bazhang> thank goodness
<hggdh> Unit193: 15.04 should be EOLed in January 2016
<hggdh> heh. valorie had already answered
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-18
<bazhang> <caveman> hi - is wubi.exe discontinued? :(
<Unit193> hggdh: Right, hence "IMO"
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-19
<daftykins> that help seeker seems to be a spammer
<daftykins> <LUKKA> I may want to help in any way what is happening in france <-- PM
 * rww eyes NIckGreGER in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> (hint: the caps aren't random >.>)
<k1l_> its the troll
<k1l_> see bantracker for ident
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> @btlogin
<rww> which one is it? BT doesn't have context apart from that they're known
<rww> ah, nvm, just looked at all recent -ot bans
<rww> seems i missed some fun
<rww> @btcomment evasion of a bunch of recent bans, including 69960 in -ot (cross-channel issue), mentioned chimpout and problematic nick, 28d
<rww> would help if i added a number
<rww> @btcomment 69976evasion of a bunch of recent bans, including 69960 in -ot (cross-channel issue), mentioned chimpout and problematic nick, 28d
<rww> @btcomment 69976 evasion of a bunch of recent bans, including 69960 in -ot (cross-channel issue), mentioned chimpout and problematic nick, 28d
<rww> @comment 69976 evasion of a bunch of recent bans, including 69960 in -ot (cross-channel issue), mentioned chimpout and problematic nick, 28d
<ubottu> Comment added. 69976 will be removed after 4 weeks.
 * rww claps
<rww> i'm awake today honestly
<k1l_> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-20
<k1l_> he is back: nlackbigger (b23ef15f@gateway/web/freenode/ip.178.62.241.95) hat #ubuntu betreten
<k1l_> so might be hitting -offtopic soon
<k1l_> curiously now the pm harassment troll joined and started its work: teethxy (~teethxy@208.31.49.58)
<marcustomlinson> Is there anyone here who can un-ban thostr_ from the #ubuntu-touch channel? Seems he can't join for some reason
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, RafasnbBR said: ubottu: installing using parallels is not possible... many errors
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> the version chaser guy
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-21
<hggdh> can someone get ubottu, or a cousin, active on #ubuntu-br?
<valorie> that reminds me, we the KC have a #kubuntu-council page and i believe I was supposed to request it to be logged
<valorie> page, I mean CHANNEL of course
<valorie> sheesh
<hggdh> heh
<valorie> can someone remind me where I should send that request?
<k1l_> valorie: its very difficult with this modern internet thingy :)
<valorie> I need to do these things immediately or I forget entirely
 * valorie smacks k1l_ with a large trout!
<k1l_> wasnt that rt@ubuntu server guys somewhat.com?
<ikonia> not for ubottu
<ikonia> only logbot
<k1l_> logbot
<Unit193> Which is what valorie wants.
<valorie> logbot doesn't equal ubottu
<valorie> I think we only need logging
<ikonia> sorry, I only saw hggdh's request
<Unit193> valorie: Logging = rt@ubuntu, or use the webinterface.
<valorie> webinterface?
 * valorie googles for that
<Unit193> rt.ubuntu.com
<valorie> oooo, efficient
<hggdh> and newish thingy, as well (Ionly knew the canoncical one)
<Unit193> hggdh: I'd *guess* you'd want ubot5 so your OPs don't dal with the bantracker.
<hggdh> Unit193: prolly. I could deal with BT, but not the others. So, yeah, you guessed right :)
<hggdh> (others == other ops)
<hggdh> which, BTW, I have to go and do a fall cleanup as well
<valorie> \o/ done!
<valorie> thank you Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<lotuspsychje> user get versioned by joining #ubuntu by * Received a CTCP VERSION from YWH_1
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<Flannel> confirmed.  Should send him a message to get him to turn it off.  I'm walking out the door right now though :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, defcon6 said: ubottu: if you have used unity8 what is your opinion on how usable it is?
#ubuntu-ops 2015-11-22
<daftykins> be nice to have some backup to stop getting lynched by the newbies over in #ubuntu
<valorie> lynched by newbies!
<valorie> sounds a bit extreme
<daftykins> indeed!
<daftykins> surrounded, i am :)
 * valorie has no ops over there
<valorie> sorry
<daftykins> no problemo - is your stomping ground elsewhere?
<valorie> yep, the kubuntu chans
<valorie> and KDE chans
<daftykins> ah har
<daftykins> ah well, my fault for lingering of a weekend :) cya \o
<valorie> ciao
<Myrtti> good grief
<Myrtti> keyboard Tourettes...
<Myrtti> ugh.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-21
<ubottu> tgm4883 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu (ANTI_psychiatry)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (ANTI_psychiatry)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-22
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (UltimateKarate)
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-23
<ubottu> ducasse called the ops in #ubuntu (SaggyClit)
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (NixkorN spreading FUD)
<Unit193> ahoneybun: You don't need to use a factoid, can just tell him.
<ikonia> hello SporkWitch
<SporkWitch> o/
<ikonia> can we help you with something ?
<SporkWitch> not really, i seem to be doing just fine at helping kubuntu users, despite the efforts of some bored, easily offended, hypocritical children
<valorie> ?
<valorie> your labels are not helpful, SporkWitch
<ikonia> SporkWitch: ?
<SporkWitch> or was i not moved here by one of them? if i'm here because of a redirect one of them set and my bouncer automatically reconnecting, i apologize for that.  I did not manually join this channel.
<ikonia> so it looks like (I"ve just glanced in) your banned from kubuntu
<ikonia> and you're currently ban evading as sporkwitch2
<ikonia> want to give me an idea of what's going on ?
<SporkWitch> the logs rather speak for themselves; one of the children had their fee-fees hurt by a single "fuck" not directed at anyone, while in the course of helping the only person in the channel with an actual issue.  They then wasted a significant portion of time contributing nothing, poorly citing rules that weren't present, and having fun with vague redefinitions and selective interpretations.
<SporkWitch> in the meantime, i continued to help the person who was having trouble, and will continue to do so, despite the efforts of the aforementioned bored, easily offended, hypocritical children.
<SporkWitch> in point of fact, sintre is the only person in that channel in the past hour who has had any topical questions, and i'm the only one in the past hour that has had anything productive to contribute in the channel.
<ikonia> ok - so I've not read any logs
<ikonia> I'm just asking you to find out what's going on and hopefully resolve it
<SporkWitch> though again, i have to ask, was i moved in here, or did my bouncer try to auto-rejoin and one of the ops set a redirect?
<ikonia> as it's not going to end well if you continue to ban evade
<ikonia> I don't know - I've not checked your ban yet, hence why I was asking what was going on
<ikonia> always better to hear what happened and try to understand than just go off a log I've not read or a channel I've just glanced in on
<SporkWitch> you've no idea how much i wish that were true; the freenode ops don't care, and haven't in nearly a decade; there's a reason i'm +g, i got sick of a very dedicated ACTUAL troll spamming me with gore
<ikonia> I'm not a freenode op
<SporkWitch> had i not ban evaded, then you'd have gone from one person actually contributing to the channel in the past hour, to zero, and sintre wouldn't have resolved his issue
<SporkWitch> i don't recall saying or implying you were.
<ikonia> sorry - helping someone is not an excuse to evade
<SporkWitch> never said it was an excuse, merely stating facts.
<ikonia> but that said, I'm sure this is something that can be sorted out easily
<SporkWitch> yeah, tell the kids to grow up, rather than making mountains from molehills
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<ikonia> I'm trying to be polite and understand clearly
<ikonia> if you cant engage with me with out trying to call people names or be petty about something, I'm not going to continue to engage with you
<ikonia> I'd like to try to resolve this and have you using the channel with the teams blessing
<valorie> amen to that
<ikonia> I'm just trying to find the ban to link that into what you've just said
 * SporkWitch shrugs
<SporkWitch> you do you
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> what does that mean
<SporkWitch> it means do what you like; i didn't deliberately join this channel, i've asked if someone pulled me in here or if my bouncer autojoined me in, but haven't gotten an answer.  I don't really care to defend myself, because other than evading frivolous bans by some easily offended hypocrites (learn the difference between fact and name calling), i've done nothing wrong, and the only disruptions to the
<SporkWitch> channel have been by people not me.
<SporkWitch> so i'm gonna go back to helping people, rather than wasting my time.  You do you.
<valorie> SporkWitch: you are focusing on the op, and not on the swear words that got you here
<valorie> btw I was not that op
<ikonia> ok - lets leave it there then
<ikonia> please leave #kubuntu
<valorie> I'm very disappointed by this behavior
<ikonia> you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops when you can engage with people in this channel #ubuntu-ops without the attitude and sarcasm
<ikonia> in the mean time please remove your other clients in #kubuntu
<valorie> you've been helpful; choosing to mix that with swearing is ....
<valorie> just disappointing
<ikonia> the swearing is nothing, everyone slips up
<ikonia> but I'm not bothered with trying to "waste someones time" as it's being put
<SporkWitch> valorie: i'm gonna go out on a limb and assume you weren't present and didn't read the logs lol
<ikonia> so lets leave it there
<valorie> I was in the channel, I don't need to read the logs
<SporkWitch> valorie: it was literally some easily offended child freaking out over the phrase "i don't want to fuck up"; then going on to play childish games like "f*ck" in stead of "fuck" while talking about it, as if anyone on the face of the planet wouldn't know what was meant, and generally demonstrating their childishness and need to go to a tumblr safe space.  I wasn't name-calling, everything stated
<valorie> I have my own backlog
<SporkWitch> has been accurately descriptive.
<valorie> no
<valorie> that is wrong; ahoneybun is not a child, nor is he easily offended
<SporkWitch> and had nothing to been said, we wouldn't still be going on about it
<valorie> sigh
<SporkWitch> instead a mountain was made from a molehill
<SporkWitch> and the evidence speaks to the contrary
<ikonia> which you made
<ikonia> yo ucould have just said "sure, no problem"
<ikonia> or "oops, sorry, no problem"
<ikonia> but you wanted to make smart comments as you are doing now
<valorie> indeed
<SporkWitch> the most telling being the laughable "censoring" of the form "f*ck" when talking about it
<ikonia> and as such, the discussion is over
<SporkWitch> yup, because it's absurd
<SporkWitch> can i say buggered?
<SporkWitch> whta about fanny?
<ikonia> SporkWitch: have a think about if/when you want to rejoin the #kubuntu channel
<wxl> SporkWitch: have you read the IRC guidelines?
<ikonia> and rejoin this channel when you want to talk about it
<ikonia> he read them and tried to pick holes in them
<wxl> SporkWitch: cuz you do assert to adhere by them when you join an Ubuntu channel
<ikonia> I'm not entertaining this
<ikonia> I've tried to be polite and helpful and just had nothing but sarcasm and smart responses
<valorie> thanks for your help, ikonia
 * wxl sighs
<genii> Geez. I missed all the kafuffle.
<ikonia> it really didn't have to be anything other than a 2 minute thing
<ikonia> I'm dissapointed it wasn't
<genii> Yeah, they are one of those users which go on diatribes
<Jordan_U> Some people like making mountains out of mole hills... :)
<elky> he's back again
<ikonia> he's trying to cause a problem then, rather than "help" as he says
<elky> he was indeed trying to help, but as usual helping isn't an excuse for disrespecting rules or people's requests.
<ikonia> he's not now though
<elky> now yes. however before, he was trying to help. you're not going to get anywhere by telling him that his intention earlier was disruption instead of assistance.
<elky> that is like a guaranteed way of getting pushback
<elky> just a thing to keep in mind
<ikonia> I'm far from saying that, and hopefully explained that earlier
<Unit193> ikonia, valorie: Yes thanks for handling it, figured it'd be good to get the same answer from several people.  He's banforwarded here, so his client did auto-rejoin.  (It's thanksgiving for me this evening.)
<ikonia> go and enjoy some food then
<ikonia> and hes tried again
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-24
<valorie> after thinking this over, http://freenode.net/catalysts was ignored
<valorie> ahoneybun: ^^^
<valorie> this guy has been troublesome in the far past, but recently has been helpful
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, bitch said: !ops kinkysluts is a known troll.
<ubottu> kk4ewt called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #ubuntu (jaaaaaaaaaaay)
<SonikkuAmerica> Sometimes the weirdest windbags show up.
<genii> Yep :)
<SonikkuAmerica> And they probably have nothing better to do with their lives, like find a soul mate or play football or something
<Flannel> Could've just pointed him to pornview
<genii> I don't think it's a package anymore
<genii> !info pornview
<Flannel> only in precise
<ubottu> Package pornview does not exist in yakkety
<Flannel> !info pornview precise
<ubottu> pornview (source: pornview): Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-11.1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 240 kB, installed size 663 kB
<genii> Ah
<genii> If they weren't actually trolling I'd have expected to see them return by now, was just a boot.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-25
<bazhang> heh 'pick up the slack'
<bazhang> that made me think of slackware
<bazhang> < chu > step away from the vim, sir
<chu> lol
<hggdh> so, teenis is back
<SonikkuAmerica> Repeat offender?
<SonikkuAmerica> Although if anything s/he says is true, s/he either (a) has a ridonkulous amount of RAM or (b) has a partition on which Solaris or illumos or a derivative is installed.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-26
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (D4n1u5)
<hggdh> SonikkuAmerica: chances are it is trolling
#ubuntu-ops 2016-11-27
<bazhang> Sean_McG> we have potentially nonsensical answers
<bazhang> thats not so helpful
<bazhang> where is k1l btw
<elky> he's having some time off.
<bazhang> thanks
<bazhang> !trivia
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (i-kill-frogs)
<ubottu> i-kill-frogs called the ops in #ubuntu (http://www.pornhub.com/view_video.php?viewkey=1198978294)
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (i-kill-frogs ban requested.)
<ubottu> Daekdroom called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-25
<ubottu> kaosine called the ops in #kubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2017-11-26
<ubottu> krytarik called the ops in #kubuntu (luis_)
<ubottu> diogenes_ called the ops in #ubuntu-mate ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-11-22
<TJ-> could someone have a word with Haunted330 in #ubuntu - telling ppl the channel is closed and they should leave
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-18
<tomreyn> Since you're voiced here, I assume you know why i won't discuss this topic in #ubuntu.
<tomreyn> ^ Pricey
<Pricey> sigh
<el> ?
<dax> el: #ubuntu, starting at 16:19 UTC (it's currently 18:49 UTC)
<dax> and ending at 16:46
<dax> i don't think any further action is needed
<el> ah
<el> indeed not
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-20
<heidie-fr> hello,
<heidie-fr> i do not know where to go i tried #ubuntu-bots, but no one claims for the "paternity" of the bot ubotu
<heidie-fr> i have a question about the plugin PackageInfo, who should i contact please ?
<heidie-fr> ubottu* (sorry)
<heidie-fr> i use this plugin for #ubuntu-fr
<heidie-fr> and #debian-fr
<heidie-fr> i'm away, i come back later
<jussi> Pici: ^^
#ubuntu-ops 2019-11-22
<lotuspsychje> morning all
<lotuspsychje> think we have an auto bot responder in #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> IkoIko
<dax> oh, that thing's back
<dax> thanks lotuspsychje, will handle
<lotuspsychje> kk tnx
<dax> @comment 79671 talking bash.org script that triggers in response to the string .bash anywhere in a message, has been poked by multiple people (including me) to turn it off, with no response
<ubottu> Comment added.
